# knitting ta party 1 november '13



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

Knitting Tea Party 1 November 13

Can you believe it  the first of November  it seems to me that time is flying by faster than usual.

51° here midafternoon  very overcast, rainy and gloomy. I should not complain  others got higher winds and more rain than we did  most of the heavy thunder storms went south of us. My daughter heather in Indianapolis has been without power since last night. She texted a picture to Heidi of her home schooling by lamp light. Dont know if she has power yet or not.

I have two little grandsons home from school today. Avery went to urgent care  tonsillitis was the verdict  came home with several meds. Ayden had a headache  think it was sympathy pains and wanting to stay home.

My first recipe comes from a womens health site. I love soup  know you do to  and it is coming the time of year when soup is de rigor (think I spelled that right). This is also a very ww friendly recipe.

Lemon Leek Vichyssoise Recipe

Recipe Tip: Chill 8 to 48 hours.

Ingredients
6 medium leek(s), thinly sliced 
2 tablespoon oil, olive 
3 pounds potato(es), peeled and sliced 
3 can(s) broth, chicken, less sodium, 14 ounces each 
2 teaspoon lemon peel, finely shredded 
1/2 teaspoon salt 
1/2 teaspoon pepper, white 
1 quart(s) buttermilk 
8 ounce(s) sour cream, light or fat-free 
1 tablespoon lemon juice 
lemon, wedges (optional)

Preparation

In a 4- to 5-quart Dutch oven, cook leeks in hot oil until tender. Remove about half of the leeks with a slotted spoon. Transfer to a small container; cover and chill. Add potatoes, broth, lemon peel, salt, and white pepper to leeks in Dutch oven. Bring to boiling; reduce heat. Cover and simmer about 15 minutes or until potatoes are tender. Cool slightly.

In a blender or food processor, blend or process potato mixture in small batches until smooth. Transfer to a very large container. Stir in buttermilk. Cover and chill for 8 to 48 hours.

Ladle into appetizer-size soup cups or bowls. In a small bowl, combine sour cream and lemon juice. Dollop a small spoonful of the sour cream mixture onto each serving. Top with chilled leek slices. If desired, serve with lemon wedges.

Nutritional Info (Per serving): Calories: 115, Saturated Fat: 1g, Sodium: 329mg, Dietary Fiber: 1g, Total Fat: 2g, Carbs: 19g, Cholesterol: 2mg, Protein: 5g

Exchanges: Starch: 1, Fat: 0.5

Carb Choices: 1.5 
http://www.everydayhealth.com/health-recipe/lemonleek-vichyssoise.aspx?pos=3&xid=nl_EverydayHealthWomensHealth_20131027

We are going to need some ww recipes in our household with all the candy the boys brought home  Avery really digs the chocolate so is loath to give any up although he did share a peanut butter cup the other day. The funny thing is they still had candy left from last Halloween. That got thrown out.

My afghan is moving right along  I am about four-fifth done and I am liking the way it looks  will definitely post a picture when I am done. With the site Kathy talked about I have ideas for my next afghan  would like to try the round one but will do the square one first. I love short rows  and I have a lot of partial skeins (it is e before I except before c  isnt it?) that I can use for it. I also have lots of different weight partial skeins that I thought would be fun to mix up and use in an afghan  think the different textures would be fun.

This sounds so good  the only difficult part would be cutting the ribbons  how does one get them so thin. For the vegetarians and vegans in our knitting tea party family I think this one will fit the bill. Ooh  I forgot about the cheese  and half and half  sorry guys  I will find another recipe that fits. But you might work with this one to get rid of the cream and cheese. What about using coconut milk? You could omit the cheese.

Butternut Squash Ribbons with Spinach Tagliatelle

Ingredients

12 oz. spinach tagliatelle 
butternut squash ribbons created from the neck only of a butternut squash 
1 cup of sauteed mushrooms 
1/3 cup cream or half and half 
1/3 cup of stock, chicken or vegetable 
1/3 cup of grated parmesan or romano cheese 
1 garlic clove, minced 
parsley for garnish 
olive oil

Instructions

Cut the top off of a long neck medium sized butternut squash, peel skin off then make long ribbons using a vegetable peeler. Turn as you peel. Toss into a bowl and drizzle olive oil and salt and pepper all over then place on a rimmed baking sheet and roast at 375 to 400 until edges start to curl, keep watching as to not burn. Set aside.

Cook tagliatelle al dente.

In a saute pan drizzle olive oil, add garlic and cook until golden.

Pour in the cream, stock and cheese, cook until slightly thickens.

Add mushrooms and gently toss everything together and place on a platter adding more grated cheese, a nice drizzle of olive oil and fresh parsley for garnish.

http://www.prouditaliancook.com/2013/10/butternut-squash-ribbons-with-spinach-tagliatelle.html?utm_source=feedburner&utm_medium=email&utm_campaign=Feed%3A+ProudItalianCook+%28PROUD+ITALIAN+COOK%29

I love this recipe because I love barley and mushrooms  hopefully store boughten mushrooms will work  it would be most unsafe to eat if I went to the woods to find mushrooms. Lol I just think it sounds like a wonderful lunch recipe on a day like today  nice and warm  comfort food.

Wild Mushroom and Barley Risotto Recipe

Ingredients

6 cup(s) broth, vegetable, or mushroom or reduced-sodium chicken 
1 1/2 cup(s) water 
2 tablespoon oil, olive, extra-virgin 
1 small onion(s), minced 
2 clove(s) garlic, minced 
3 cup(s) mushrooms, assorted wild, coarsely chopped 
1 1/2 cup(s) barley, pearl, rinsed 
1/2 cup(s) wine, dry red 
6 cup(s) lettuce, arugula, baby 
1/3 cup(s) cheese, grated Parmesan 
1 tablespoon butter 
2 teaspoon vinegar, balsamic 
pepper, black ground, to taste

Preparation

Bring broth and water to a simmer in a large saucepan. Adjust heat to maintain a steady simmer.

Heat oil in a large Dutch oven over medium-high heat. Add onion and garlic and cook, stirring, until the onion is translucent, about 2 minutes. Add mushrooms and cook, stirring, until they begin to release their juices, 2 to 3 minutes.

Add barley and cook, stirring, for 1 minute. Add wine and simmer, stirring, until most of the liquid has evaporated, about 1 minute more. Reduce heat to medium.

Add 1/2 cup hot broth to the barley and cook, stirring, until most of the liquid has been absorbed. Continue adding 1/2 cup hot broth at a time and stirring until the liquid has been absorbed after each addition, adjusting the heat to maintain a gentle simmer, until the barley is tender and creamy but still somewhat firm, 35 to 45 minutes. (You might not use all the broth.)

Stir in arugula and cook, stirring, until it is wilted, about 1 minute. Remove from the heat. Stir in cheese, butter and vinegar. Season with pepper.

Nutritional Info (Per serving): 
Calories: 321, Saturated Fat: 3g, Sodium: 543mg, Dietary Fiber: 10g, Total Fat: 9g, Carbs: 48g, Cholesterol: 9mg, Protein: 9g 
Carb Choices: 2.5

http://www.everydayhealth.com/health-recipe/wild-mushroom--barley-risotto.aspx?pos=3&xid=nl_EverydayHealthHealthyAging_20131027

I still have not installed my new printer  that is going to be done this weekend. I am anxious to see how it works  I have never owned a laser printer before. I will definitely need to watch what I am printing  the toner is quite expensive. And if it is anything like my last dell printer  it wont work right unless you use dell products with it.

I really dont have much to talk about today  and I really dont believe in noise for the sake of noise so I am going to stop here with a final recipe  desert  is any meal complete without it.

Roasted Pear Crumble 
Yield: Makes 4 servings

ingredients
2 ripe but firm Anjou or Bartlett pears, halved, cored
2 teaspoons plus 2 tablespoons olive oil
1/4 cup raw almonds or pecan halves, coarsely chopped
1/4 cup shelled pumpkin seeds (pepitas)
2 tablespoons light brown sugar
2 tablespoons old-fashioned oats
Pinch of kosher salt
1 tablespoon sesame seeds, preferably black
1/2 cup mascarpone
2 teaspoons sugar

Preparation

Place racks in upper and lower thirds of oven and preheat to 375°F. Place pears, cut side up, on a small baking sheet, drizzle with 2 teaspoons oil, and roast on upper rack until soft, 2030 minutes. Let cool slightly.

Meanwhile, toss almonds, pumpkin seeds, brown sugar, oats, salt, and remaining 2 tablespoons oil on a small baking sheet. Toast on lower rack, stirring occasionally, until golden, 1012 minutes. Remove from oven and mix in sesame seeds. Let cool.

Whisk mascarpone and sugar in a small bowl. Spoon mascarpone onto plates and top with pears and nut-oat crumble.

http://www.epicurious.com/recipes/food/views/Roasted-Pear-Crumble-51193110#ixzz2jQZe3Ncp

Sam


----------



## standsalonewolf (Dec 1, 2011)

hello sam sending holiday wishes to you and your family


----------



## brenda m (Jun 2, 2011)

I haven't been on for a while and am surprised to make this page. We had tornado watches last night but no damage at our house; it got windy for a while and we had rain. It's been sunny all day today with temps just right for me. I've spent part of the day knitting socks (for a daughter) and finished weaving a scarf. Now back to that sock.


----------



## Pup lover (May 17, 2012)

Memory test to see if I can remember everything I want to comment on from the end of last weeks TP.

JuneK adorable "skeleton"! How cute! I am loving The Dark Witch. Jynx definatley find the other two in that series and read them. I love her, she has written a few that werent great but for the most part I love all her books. 

Gwen, we love those sandwichs, I make them using the frozen Rhodes Texas rolls, let them thaw a little and smash them out fill and bake, always a big hit here too! And wasnt shampooing furniture a bit much for you to tackle?!

Kathleendoris, thank you for the soup receipt!


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

Thanks for the new Tea Party and the recipes Sam. All sound delicious, especially the leek and potato soup as it is the only soup I ever eat. Although I have had broccoli and Stilton soup at a restaurant and that was good. There have been some fireworks tonight, just the bang bang type. Hope everyone is safe after the incident at LAX. Flying is stressful enough without that. Your afghan sounds like it will be great when finished, look forward to seeing it.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

good to hear from you standsalonewolf - how are you. do visit us when you have the time - we are always glad to hear from you.

sam



standsalonewolf said:


> hello sam sending holiday wishes to you and your family


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i thought i had checked everything - ta is not the way to spell tea - sorry.

fyi

This is an automated notice.

Your topic "Knitting Tea Party 25 October '13" was split up because it reached high page count.
Please feel free to continue the conversation in the new topic that was automatically created.

You can find the old topic here:

http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-210352-1.html

And the new topic is located here:

http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-211978-1.html

sam


----------



## Pup lover (May 17, 2012)

Sam good receipts as always! Could soy cheese be used instead? Is that stuff any good? I like soy burgers, never really tried anything else. We have a HP printer and I buy the ink refill kits. You peel the sticker off the top and use a "needle" to inject ink into the holes to refill. Much cheaper and we are able to do that 4 or 5 times before we have to actually replace the cartridge.


----------



## purl2diva (Feb 25, 2011)

Love soup, too so I'll definitely try these. I 'm fascinated by the roasted pear crumble. I'm wondering if it would work with apples? We are having Applefest at church next week. We are all asked to bring an apple something-dessert, salad, etc. Always fun to try the different goodies.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i'm not sure you can do that with laser printers but i will definitely look into it.

sam



Pup lover said:


> Sam good receipts as always! Could soy cheese be used instead? Is that stuff any good? I like soy burgers, never really tried anything else. We have a HP printer and I buy the ink refill kits. You peel the sticker off the top and use a "needle" to inject ink into the holes to refill. Much cheaper and we are able to do that 4 or 5 times before we have to actually replace the cartridge.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i think it would work - it would be just like little individual apple crumple pies.

sam



purl2diva said:


> Love soup, too so I'll definitely try these. I 'm fascinated by the roasted pear crumble. I'm wondering if it would work with apples? We are having Applefest at church next week. We are all asked to bring an apple something-dessert, salad, etc. Always fun to try the different goodies.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

So glad you started us early. I have been on computer way too long... I think a case of so much relief to have brother at mom's that I just wanted to sit, enjoy and catch up... They called to include me in an out to lunch, but had just finished walk and was tired and needed to make some phone calls.

The recipes are WONDERFUL!!!! I love soup and pears are a favorite too. So nice to have a new way to fix them instead of just poached in wine with pepper and then caramel. That gets a little overly sweet for me sometimes.

Off to accomplish a little something and ice hand again. I think I'm going to try a REAL shower tonight or in the morning (with plastic over dressing)wince I will see wound Dr. tomorrow and get a new dressing. Isn't it silly to be so tickled over such a simple thing? 2 months of just sponge/spit baths is really driving me crazy.....


----------



## purl2diva (Feb 25, 2011)

I had lunch yesterday at a cafe which has a bakery attached. I bought cranberry pumpkin YEAST bread. (Have only had pumpkin quick bread before) the bread is wonderful toasted with cream cheese.

Has anyone made this at home?


----------



## Hilary4 (Apr 26, 2012)

Great recipes, Sam, thank you.

This may help with your spelling dilemma - or not. Hopefully it gives you a smile:


----------



## Silverowl (Sep 6, 2011)

Hi everybody thought I would pop and say I do read everyday, but things so hectic here with Paul's parents I don't get much chance to reply.

So sending lots of healing light and energy to you all


Hugs.


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

Woo hoo I found you guys. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: 

Well the wind and rain that has been howling and blowing here has quit. THANKFULLY!!!!!!!

Had a lazy day and stayed in bed til 10:30 am here., went back to bed after Gage's bus left.

Did a bit of knitting on another set of mock cable boot cuffs.

Has just been a dull, dreary day out.

Thanks for the receipts Sam the Mushroom Risotto sounds sooooo good.

So sorry for the grandsons both being ill today. Hope that Ayden and Avery are feeling better soon Sam.

Got to run as I have supper on the stove cooking and Gage wants to log on and play one of his computer games.

Love and hugs to all. Will check back in later on.

Sweeeeet, made it on the 2nd page. :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Took one carload of stuff to thrift store. MAYA and I had lovely walk, 75 degrees, no wind. Took myself on artist dare to new museum store.


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

Hi Sam and all KTP family! I have not posted much the last few KTPs and must confess that I have only read the first few pages of last week's KTP. I have just not been up to it with the fibro flares, miserable weather, and of course the visit to the gynecologist weighing on my mind.
The gyne visit went rather well. He told me that all biopsies were normal and good. He will treat me with some hormone medication via IUD. I will go and see him again in Feb/14.
I had no kids come around for Halloween treats. It poured rain all day and evening so I am not surprised that no one came around. The number of kids out trick or treating was very low this year. I do believe that the ritual of going door to door for Halloween is coming to an end up in my part of Canada. There is just too much violence creeping into this night and parents just dont like their kids to be involved in this. Plus there is the fact that a lot of places have Halloween parties and so that is a safer choice for kids. Zoe


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

YAY for good news, Zoe! Here's to successful treatment and the end of the fibro flare.

I'm having a hungry day today--have wanted to eat all day (managed not to, but wow am I hungry right now). Thank goodness for leftover chili I can just heat & eat when he gets home. I guess I'll wait for him...heh.

I got no knitting done last night or this morning, but the plumber has been here and things are going down the drain properly once more (at least for a while). And now I can count the days until DD is back, too. It feels very good to have that plan settled and I know she will be glad to get here.

I'm still working on sorting that blasted slipper sole--worked it with a bigger hook and still not large enough, so I will add some rows and see how that looks. It should be simple! (And it is...just whining. LOL)

Thanks for the recipes. I'll let y'all know how my pumpkin soup comes out if I make it, too.


----------



## Sandy (Jan 17, 2011)

Hi everyone! I didn't get to keep up during the week so here I am again (trying ever so hard) to get caught up. I do pretty good on the weekends and then the week and #!*%#! starts happening and I don't even get logged in. Will try this again and maybe I can stay caught up once I get there. Have a footballl game tonight so gotta go! Love and hugs!


----------



## Railyn (Apr 2, 2013)

think I'm going to try a REAL shower tonight or in the morning (with plastic over dressing)wince I will see wound Dr. tomorrow and get a new dressing. Isn't it silly to be so tickled over such a simple thing? 2 months of just sponge/spit baths is really driving me crazy.....[/quote]

I more than understand. I was in an MVA at age 16 resulting in back injuries so was in a body cast, yes plaster, from my chest to my thighs. They took the plaster off to measure for a brace and told me if I was careful, I would have a shower. Two nurses took me into the nursing dressing room, gave me a shower, shampooed my hair and even shaved my legs. It was a small community hospital so I knew both the nurses but never mind, it was wonderful. I had been in the cast about 8 weeks, I think. I remember the shower well these 50+ years later.
Enjoy your shower! It is so good to hear you posting again.


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

brenda m said:


> I haven't been on for a while and am surprised to make this page. We had tornado watches last night but no damage at our house; it got windy for a while and we had rain. It's been sunny all day today with temps just right for me. I've spent part of the day knitting socks (for a daughter) and finished weaving a scarf. Now back to that sock.


Glad you had a minute to drop in...do come back again soon. Glad you had no damage...I understand the storms and rain were really bad in parts of the country. The bad storms that come to us from inland seem to lose a lot of power before they get to us...thank goodness. We had a breezy morning and rain this afternoon but nothing anywhere near damaging.
JuneK


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Pup lover said:


> Memory test to see if I can remember everything I want to comment on from the end of last weeks TP.
> 
> JuneK adorable "skeleton"! How cute! I am loving The Dark Witch. Jynx definatley find the other two in that series and read them. I love her, she has written a few that werent great but for the most part I love all her books.
> 
> ...


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Hilary4 said:


> Great recipes, Sam, thank you.
> 
> This may help with your spelling dilemma - or not. Hopefully it gives you a smile:


Cute!!

I don't think I've seen you before at the Tea Party. Glad you stopped by and hope you come again soon. Are you knitting/crocheting anything right now?
JuneK


----------



## Patches39 (Oct 27, 2012)

Sam, WOW, love the recipes, will be making Mushroom and barley dish, like that one, and the pear crumble, yummy.  :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## kehinkle (Apr 30, 2011)

Hi all,

Got caught up on last weeks but didn't post. 

Hope everyone has had a good start to their weekend. Prayers to all who need them. Sounds like Marianne is finally going to get her surgery done. Healing thoughts to all who are in pain.

Supper tonight was beef stew that my DS	and DDIL put in crockpot last night. I did refrigerated biscuits and heated the stew up as the DS is sick with a cold and his DW worked late. Going to make the muffins in a bit.

Cool and damp here. Didn't even go outside today even though the vans needs straightened and some things need to be brought in. Always tomorrow or Sunday.

Got to go. The youngest DGS is wanting attention. Have to have a tickle fest with him.

See you all later,

OH Kathy


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

5mmdpns said:


> Hi Sam and all KTP family! I have not posted much the last few KTPs and must confess that I have only read the first few pages of last week's KTP. I have just not been up to it with the fibro flares, miserable weather, and of course the visit to the gynecologist weighing on my mind.
> The gyne visit went rather well. He told me that all biopsies were normal and good. He will treat me with some hormone medication via IUD. I will go and see him again in Feb/14.
> I had no kids come around for Halloween treats. It poured rain all day and evening so I am not surprised that no one came around. The number of kids out trick or treating was very low this year. I do believe that the ritual of going door to door for Halloween is coming to an end up in my part of Canada. There is just too much violence creeping into this night and parents just dont like their kids to be involved in this. Plus there is the fact that a lot of places have Halloween parties and so that is a safer choice for kids. Zoe


Hi, Zoe!!! So glad to see you feel up to posting. And especially for letting us know your test results were good!
That's fantastic news and I know you're much relieve. Hope the dr's new treatment will help.
Has the rain melted all your snow? I hope the fibro flare has settle down.
Hugs,
JuneK


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Good evening from rainy Surrey. Been resting today and crocheting angels.
Off to bed soon. Sending healing hugs and vibes to those who need them and hoe everyone has a good week end.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Just popping in quickly before going to bed so I can find myself it tomorrow. THank you every one for the prayers for the man that fell today. His sone says he is OK but we don't know how OK. He is responsive and ready to get back to his catapult so I am guessing he will be sore and have to mend some as he isn't back operating it as of yet. Glad he is ok was very scary seeing it happen.


----------



## 81brighteyes (Feb 17, 2011)

Beautiful day here. Autumn is the only really wonderful weather in Texas and that all depends on the timing. Thankfully, no tornado watches or warnings this year and that is a big plus. Sam, you are a real chef when it comes to all the different ingredients some of your recipes require. I bet your dinners are delicious. I am getting too lazy to cook the way I used to. Always loved trying new and different recipes and you surely give us a diversion. Continuing to knit Christmas gifts and have finished a really neat "neck warmer" (it has two buttons) and am working on matching (via the yarn - not the pattern) fingerless gloves. Very easy and wonderful to knit while watching t.v. or being with other people. Thank you for another tea party, even though I don't read it after the first two or three days. If I get on, I won't get anything else done, so must limit myself.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Hilary4 said:


> Great recipes, Sam, thank you.
> 
> This may help with your spelling dilemma - or not. Hopefully it gives you a smile:


DH said " and don't forget weigh" lol.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Hi Sam and everyone!! (waving) 
Hope everyone is doing well today. 
Been a long day, but it was productive, got the check in the bank, groceries bought, my sons' phone paid, car insurance paid on the car we are giving him so that he can drive it back to Texas, western unioned him the money for gas and incidentals for his trip to bring Davids' pick up up here. I'm pooped, wonder why. Oh we planted Marlas' bulbs that needed planted, now just have to do mine. lol 
Recipes sound wonderful, going to try a couple of those. 
Well, off to eat and get caught up.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

I checked the food stores and have all for the barley/mushroom except mushrooms and stock...hmm. That seems doable with a quick trip to the grocery!


----------



## Spider (Oct 15, 2012)

Hi everyone, finally got to my IPad . 
Jynx so glad to see you here with us, just be careful.
Marianne, still praying for good results.
Zoe, glad to hear your tests were good, hope the pain goes away.
We finally had the sun out today after dreary cold wet weather. We are supposed to have a nice weekend.
Hugs to all. Will be knitting for awhile tonight I think.
Blue bloods is on tonight isn't it.


----------



## Hilary4 (Apr 26, 2012)

jknappva said:


> Cute!!
> 
> I don't think I've seen you before at the Tea Party. Glad you stopped by and hope you come again soon. Are you knitting/crocheting anything right now?
> JuneK


I drop in sporadically at the start some weeks.

I'm knitting a bulky wool/alpaca jersey for myself (as you do in late spring) and a series of hats for a team I am part of - all the same colour but different styles to suit different face shapes.

Hilary


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

Finally finished skimming over last week's KTP and today's. I am very exhausted after working the 12 day stretch. One of my trainee's wanted to come in to work tomorrow but I am so glad that we are not. I need to do dishes, shopping, laundry and knitting in the next 2 days. 

Dawn....love the progress on your fairisle cowl. It looks beautiful. 

Grandma Paula....prayers for your daughter and her family being sent your way. 

Jynx....so nice to see you doing better. What concerns we had for you.

Gwen...you are going to be awesome when everyone opens their gifts this year. Those hats are adorable.

Carol....love that baby blanket. Don't worry about the blanket being used in Arizona as air condition makes many indoor facilities chilly.

Wish I could say more but my body is showing needs of rest so I am going to need to get to bed soon.

Gwen...Thanks for the update on Marianne. That is the same message I got before I had half of my Thyroid removed. Fortunately all went well. I had to stay in the hospital overnight as well due to the nature of the surgery. I did not take any aspirin either.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

purl2diva said:


> I had lunch yesterday at a cafe which has a bakery attached. I bought cranberry pumpkin YEAST bread. (Have only had pumpkin quick bread before) the bread is wonderful toasted with cream cheese.
> 
> Has anyone made this at home?


Oh that sounds marvelous! I hope someone has a great recipe for it, I'd like it too.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

5mmdpns said:


> Hi Sam and all KTP family! I have not posted much the last few KTPs and must confess that I have only read the first few pages of last week's KTP. I have just not been up to it with the fibro flares, miserable weather, and of course the visit to the gynecologist weighing on my mind.
> The gyne visit went rather well. He told me that all biopsies were normal and good. He will treat me with some hormone medication via IUD. I will go and see him again in Feb/14.
> I had no kids come around for Halloween treats. It poured rain all day and evening so I am not surprised that no one came around. The number of kids out trick or treating was very low this year. I do believe that the ritual of going door to door for Halloween is coming to an end up in my part of Canada. There is just too much violence creeping into this night and parents just dont like their kids to be involved in this. Plus there is the fact that a lot of places have Halloween parties and so that is a safer choice for kids. Zoe


Wonderful news Zoe!!! The GYN, not the fibro, the fibro sucks. But I hope that the weather settles a little and you get at least a little reprieve from the fibro. Hugs to you and Lucky


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Well, just pulled out the Christmas stockings that MIL made 30+ years ago...I used basically the same pattern, except I changed it from flat to in the round...the size difference is tremendous...so DH and I are going to get new stockings---he'll get this one and I'll make one to match with a Mrs. Santa on it for me...then we'll have the biggest stockings!! Back to the drawing board to make the ones for DGS, DGD and DDIL and DGD for next year.I think my MIL must have gone down to a size 5 needle...time to do some swatching!! I should have done this before I started the stocking (I only frogged it and restarted it at least 4 times).

Zoe, so good to see you again and glad that you got good news from the Gyne...hope the new treatment works for you and that your fibro and everything else settles down for you.

Prayers continue to go up for all in need.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Oh!! My dear son confirmed the existence of a girl friend today!! :-D Yay!! She even has a name and I could hear her in the back ground while talking to him, name is Carrie. He said she's not a drug addicted crazy sociopath,(I asked) :shock:  so I'm good. lol...He said my requirements were really low. lololol I'm so happy, now I just have to quietly wait and see if it lasts. :XD:


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Oh!! My dear son confirmed the existence of a girl friend today!! :-D Yay!! She even has a name and I could hear her in the back ground while talking to him, name is Carrie. He said she's not a drug addicted crazy sociopath,(I asked) :shock:  so I'm good. lol...He said my requirements were really low. lololol I'm so happy, now I just have to quietly wait and see if it lasts. :XD:


lol, as a Mother I understand totally! lol, here is what my son told me:
"I Have Friends in Low Places"




Of course I knew he was just teasing me! Zoe


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

pacer said:


> Finally finished skimming over last week's KTP and today's. I am very exhausted after working the 12 day stretch. One of my trainee's wanted to come in to work tomorrow but I am so glad that we are not. I need to do dishes, shopping, laundry and knitting in the next 2 days.
> 
> Dawn....love the progress on your fairisle cowl. It looks beautiful.
> 
> ...


My goodness, you may want to make sure you sleep in the next 2 days also. :shock: You more than earn your days off I think.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> Just popping in quickly before going to bed so I can find myself it tomorrow. THank you every one for the prayers for the man that fell today. His sone says he is OK but we don't know how OK. He is responsive and ready to get back to his catapult so I am guessing he will be sore and have to mend some as he isn't back operating it as of yet. Glad he is ok was very scary seeing it happen.


I imagine that your heart fell to your feet to see something like that. Glad that Grant is trained to help even though he didn't really need to do anything. Hopefully the man is doing very well. His poor family must have been extremely scared. 
Goodnight, hugs.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

5mmdpns said:


> lol, as a Mother I understand totally! lol, here is what my son told me:
> "I Have Friends in Low Places"
> 
> 
> ...


 :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: Too funny!!!


----------



## Spider (Oct 15, 2012)

Finished the donation items tonight and that feels good. They are nothing difficult and I used a lot of leftover yarns and fabric but I think they turned out pretty good.
I only ask my sons , if the girls can spell church!!,
I don't think the one could.


----------



## Pup lover (May 17, 2012)

Zoe happy to hear your good news! Keeping you in my prayers!

Kaye I understand as well, keep hoping the older two will find "the one" and settle down. As long as their happy I guess right?

Pacer hope you get some good rest and caught up on things.

Caren, glad the man is doing ok, cant imagine how scarey it was to see. Hope the rest goes with no more mishaps!

Rookie, he will have to buy larger gifts or more little ones to fill it! Cant wait to see pictures!

Have DGS tomorrow, wont get much of anything done, headed to bed soon. 

Prayers and Hugs for all


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Spider said:


> Finished the donation items tonight and that feels good. They are nothing difficult and I used a lot of leftover yarns and fabric but I think they turned out pretty good.
> I only ask my sons , if the girls can spell church!!,
> I don't think the one could.


 :thumbup: on the donations and if the girls can spell church. :? on the one that could not.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Pup lover said:


> Zoe happy to hear your good news! Keeping you in my prayers!
> 
> Kaye I understand as well, keep hoping the older two will find "the one" and settle down. As long as their happy I guess right?
> 
> ...


Pretty much, he knows I don't tell him who to choose, I do tell him my personal observations, but in a non confrontational/nonjudgemental way, he actually listens to me for the most part. lol Yes, as long as he's happy, healthy, and a productive part of society. :thumbup:


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

10:30pm and finally got back on. Was watching a movie and knitting. Got the boot cuff finished that I just started this morning and the 2nd one is 1/4 of the way done. 

Gage is curled up in bed peacefully dreaming and dh is out in his garage tinkering around with something.

I finished the one set of antibiotics and my stomach is not bothering me so much. I wonder if t could have been re-acting to my other meds? Who knows.


----------



## Spider (Oct 15, 2012)

Hi Kaye, how have you been??? Busy I am sure.


----------



## Spider (Oct 15, 2012)

Gagesmom, I had the TV on today when I was working in the kitchen a nd they were doing a style show and were showing and saying how the boot tops are the in thing and the stores here can't keep them in stock.
So keep knitting . 
Glad you are feeling better, a lot of times meds can do that to people. 
Is the packing done?
Take care.


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

Well I'll be, for once I am ahead of fashion. Yahooooo!!
I am so glad to be feeling much better, I hope I don't have to worry about meds again for a while.
Packing is not yet done as the fella buying our house asked for a 30 extension to try and sell his house.


Spider said:


> Gagesmom, I had the TV on today when I was working in the kitchen a nd they were doing a style show and were showing and saying how the boot tops are the in thing and the stores here can't keep them in stock.
> So keep knitting .
> Glad you are feeling better, a lot of times meds can do that to people.
> Is the packing done?
> Take care.


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

gagesmom said:


> Well I'll be, for once I am ahead of fashion. Yahooooo!!
> I am so glad to be feeling much better, I hope I don't have to worry about meds again for a while.
> Packing is not yet done as the fella buying our house asked for a 30 extension to try and sell his house.


I hope you have no more hitches in your house sale. I have still no sign of a buyer for mine. Frustrating to say the least. My thoughts are with you.


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

I wish it were easier for us to sell our homes. I can't wait to start over. Good luck to you and I do hope you have an offer soon.


martina said:


> I hope you have no more hitches in your house sale. I have still no sign of a buyer for mine. Frustrating to say the least. My thoughts are with you.


----------



## siouxann (Mar 5, 2011)

Good Friday evening to all. 
Sam, the receipts sound very tasty, especially the mushroom risotto. 
Zoe, so glad you're feeling better and that the test results were good. 
Jynx, it's good to have you back. Hope you continue to improve. 
Sending healing thoughts and vibes and hugs to any and all in need.

Like several people have said, I start every tea party with tbe best of intentions of keeping up with the posts but after the weekend life seems to happen too fast for me to get all the posts read. Another week, another start.I do eenjoy reading about what's happening with you all. love reading about what's happening in your lives. Does that make me a Peeping Sue?


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

Happy weekend everyone. I spent the afternoon watching my young friend's 4 children while she and her DH went to teacher conferences for the two oldest (girls). The two youngest (boys) were napping most of the time, so it was easy peasey and fun. The girls and i just hung out. I knitted, the 1st grader fiddled around and the 3rd grader read out loud to me. My DH (Mr. Ric) went to Eastern Washington (only just across the mountains to Ellensburg) for a large part for the truck he is putting together as a project he has had going for the past 8 months. He's on his way back home now. Probably here in a couple of hours. Be forewarned all those of you anywhere east of us - we are expecting a nasty storm tomorrow with high winds. Undoubtedly it will be heading east when it moves on from here.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Spider said:


> Hi Kaye, how have you been??? Busy I am sure.


Oh yes, just running around like a chicken with it's head cut off.

How are things with you?


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Miss Pam said:


> Happy weekend everyone. I spent the afternoon watching my young friend's 4 children while she and her DH went to teacher conferences for the two oldest (girls). The two youngest (boys) were napping most of the time, so it was easy peasey and fun. The girls and i just hung out. I knitted, the 1st grader fiddled around and the 3rd grader read out loud to me. My DH (Mr. Ric) went to Eastern Washington (only just across the mountains to Ellensburg) for a large part for the truck he is putting together as a project he has had going for the past 8 months. He's on his way back home now. Probably here in a couple of hours. Be forewarned all those of you anywhere east of us - we are expecting a nasty storm tomorrow with high winds. Undoubtedly it will be heading east when it moves on from here.


Sounds like a nice peaceful day even if there were 4 children. Safe driving for DH.


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

it is 11pm and I am off to bed.

Love and hugs to all.

See you in the morning.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Sounds like a nice peaceful day even if there were 4 children. Safe driving for DH.


It really was especially after the early morning i had (a whole other story).


----------



## nicho (Apr 24, 2011)

Hello everyone from Denise in Sydney where it is hot and very smokey. Not a good day to be outside. The smoke is from fires a long way to the north of the city but it has settled over the whole city and looks like it won't move till at least tomorrow when it is going to be stinking hot and windy. More dangerous fire conditions.
Could not keep up with you chatty TP'ers last week so I hope I have not missed any important news. Hope there are no major issues for anybody, healthwise or familywise (is that even a word?) For those with problems, prayers and a gentle hug.
Can someone tell me who to contact re the squares for the afghan for next year's get-together? I'd like to contribute. I could go back to last week's TP for the info but thought it would be quicker to ask here.
When I left here early this morning on my way to aqua class, there were kookaburras laughing in a gum tree (laughing at me getting up early to get some exercise? or just happy to greet a new morning?) and sulphur crested cockatoos having breakfast in a grevillia tree. So quintessentially Australian! Too smokey to get good photos, so this is what I was looking at thanks to google images. Here's a glimpse of Australia for you all.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i have this pumpkin bread recipe - i don't know why you couldn't add ground up cranberries to it.

sam

Pumpkin Bread
Ingredients 
1 1/2 cups wheat flour 
1 1/2 cups all-purpose flour 
2 tsp. baking soda 
1 tbsp. cinnamon 
1 tsp. nutmeg 
1 1/2 cups sugar 
1 1/2 cups Splenda granular (sugar substitute) 
1 cup Egg Beaters egg substitute 
1 cup plain fat-free yogurt 
2 cups canned pumpkin 
2/3 cup water

Methods/Steps

Sift dry ingredients together, including sugar and Splenda. 
Add mixed wet ingredients to the dry mixture; mix until blended.

Spread batter evenly in greased loaf pan, 8 1/2 x 4 1/2 x 2 1/2-inches.

Bake bread in preheated 350 degrees oven until browned and toothpick inserted in center comes out clean, 50 to 60 minutes.

Makes 3 big loaves, 4 medium loaves or 6 small loaves.



purl2diva said:


> I had lunch yesterday at a cafe which has a bakery attached. I bought cranberry pumpkin YEAST bread. (Have only had pumpkin quick bread before) the bread is wonderful toasted with cream cheese.
> 
> Has anyone made this at home?


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

*June*...I promise I am taking it easy....rug shampoo is really easy my machine and it is just an area rug.

Haven't heard anything yet from disability June; attorney office said since I was in Georgia it would take longer which in my opinion is just BS....it will happen eventually though sooner would sure be better than later BUT it coming through period will just be good. Keeping my prayers going that it will be approved. And, if not I will appeal. Just trying to be positive about the process..


----------



## Grannypeg (Jun 17, 2011)

Can't believe I caught the beginning of a new week. 
Still have gout and am now on my third round of prednsone.
DH hemoglobin is low and a gastric bleed was discovered. He has been put on medication to alleviate the problem - really an acid reflux medicaton - appaently one can have acid reflux and not have any symptoms. Now he has terrible pains in his legs - mostly muscular - strange - having lots of tests done. One doctor suggested it could be leukemia,but our own doctor doubts it. Until the results of further tests are in he is on tylenol 3's, but that doesn't seem to be doing much for the pain, unfortunately.

Jynx and Marianne - so good to see you both posting this week. Sure hope Marianne gets some good results. You two are our heroes with all you have been through. You are both
really an inspiration for others.

Prayers for all who need them. Thank goodness for this group.

Peggy


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i will need to remember that Hilary.

sam



Hilary4 said:


> Great recipes, Sam, thank you.
> 
> This may help with your spelling dilemma - or not. Hopefully it gives you a smile:


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

I guess I need to pay more attention! Thanks for the help in finding the new TP! I hope to be around a little more, but this subbing job has me doing a lot more work at home. I'm really missing my knitting time!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

thanks for checking in silverowl - always good to get an update - sending mounds of healing energy your way for you and yours.

sam



Silverowl said:


> Hi everybody thought I would pop and say I do read everyday, but things so hectic here with Paul's parents I don't get much chance to reply.
> 
> So sending lots of healing light and energy to you all
> 
> Hugs.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

good to hear from you five - healing energy on a continuous run to your house - rest and be well.

yeah for the report from the gyn - good that he can help you.

stay warm and dry.

sam



5mmdpns said:


> Hi Sam and all KTP family! I have not posted much the last few KTPs and must confess that I have only read the first few pages of last week's KTP. I have just not been up to it with the fibro flares, miserable weather, and of course the visit to the gynecologist weighing on my mind.
> The gyne visit went rather well. He told me that all biopsies were normal and good. He will treat me with some hormone medication via IUD. I will go and see him again in Feb/14.
> I had no kids come around for Halloween treats. It poured rain all day and evening so I am not surprised that no one came around. The number of kids out trick or treating was very low this year. I do believe that the ritual of going door to door for Halloween is coming to an end up in my part of Canada. There is just too much violence creeping into this night and parents just dont like their kids to be involved in this. Plus there is the fact that a lot of places have Halloween parties and so that is a safer choice for kids. Zoe


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

Hi All....still trying to figure out last week's split. I don't think I like the split thing...why do they do it?
Anyway, I'm here so I can get notifications of KTP posts.

I spent today finishing going thru my catalogs. SO many were tossed. But I have a general list of things for Christmas gifts. Online is SO much easier for me than actual window shopping. No other grumpy people to deal with, for one! Love that!

Love y'all.....have a good weekend....It's bedtime here in Chicago....tomorrow's task is to reorganize the kitchen...how long do you think the DH will last? He is critical to getting the tasks done. Keep all finger, toes, & eyes crossed for us~!
Carol il/oh


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

good to hear from you sandy - back to the grind it sounds like - how goes the housing?

sam



Sandy said:


> Hi everyone! I didn't get to keep up during the week so here I am again (trying ever so hard) to get caught up. I do pretty good on the weekends and then the week and #!*%#! starts happening and I don't even get logged in. Will try this again and maybe I can stay caught up once I get there. Have a footballl game tonight so gotta go! Love and hugs!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

sounds like you are having a good time during your mini vaca - have a good weekend and drive safe.

sam



kehinkle said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Got caught up on last weeks but didn't post.
> 
> ...


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

we haven't heard anything about the leaves for a while purplefi - have you given up on them.

sam



PurpleFi said:


> Good evening from rainy Surrey. Been resting today and crocheting angels.
> Off to bed soon. Sending healing hugs and vibes to those who need them and hoe everyone has a good week end.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i haven't cooked all the recipes i give out - i collect recipes like a bee collects pollen - except she gets honey in the end and all i get is wishful thinking. lol most recipes don't lend themselves to single people. i could cook a meal for Heidi and family but whether they would eat it is another matter - they only want "real food" - whatever that is. lol

sam

you could always drop in midweek to see what is happening.



81brighteyes said:


> Beautiful day here. Autumn is the only really wonderful weather in Texas and that all depends on the timing. Thankfully, no tornado watches or warnings this year and that is a big plus. Sam, you are a real chef when it comes to all the different ingredients some of your recipes require. I bet your dinners are delicious. I am getting too lazy to cook the way I used to. Always loved trying new and different recipes and you surely give us a diversion. Continuing to knit Christmas gifts and have finished a really neat "neck warmer" (it has two buttons) and am working on matching (via the yarn - not the pattern) fingerless gloves. Very easy and wonderful to knit while watching t.v. or being with other people. Thank you for another tea party, even though I don't read it after the first two or three days. If I get on, I won't get anything else done, so must limit myself.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

let us know how it was.

sam



Sorlenna said:


> I checked the food stores and have all for the barley/mushroom except mushrooms and stock...hmm. That seems doable with a quick trip to the grocery!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

we will definitely need a picture of your jersey when you are done. always good to hear from you. how far do you live from Julie?

sam



Hilary4 said:


> I drop in sporadically at the start some weeks.
> 
> I'm knitting a bulky wool/alpaca jersey for myself (as you do in late spring) and a series of hats for a team I am part of - all the same colour but different styles to suit different face shapes.
> 
> Hilary


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Here you go Nicho and anyone else who missed it last week

All updates have been included......

*Guidelines for Afghan for KAP 2014*

First let me say what a wonderful idea Shirley and Martina have had about this project. This afghan will be the prize in a drawing that will be held for those attending the the Knit-a-Palooza 2014. Hopefully this will give those unable to attend an opportunity to participate somewhat virtually. *jheiens (Ohio Joy)* will be heading this up. She will keep me in the loop so I know how things are going.

* PLEASE FOLLOW THE GUIDELINES BELOW

1. ANYONE of the KTP may send in a square(s) for the afghan
2. Squares must be 8 inches x 8 inches (20.3 cm x 20.3 cm) . This is a time where SIZE DOES MATTER!!! Please put either a slip stitch edge on the knits and a single crochet on the crocheted squares will work well. If you have any questions about this PM jheiens.
3. Yarn must be acrylic and US worsted weight; UK acceptable weight would be 8-10 ply or aran weight
4. YOU choose the pattern
5. You choose the color(s)
6. Contributors may send in from 1 to no more than 5 squares; DO NOT JOIN THE SQUARES PLEASE
7. knit or crochet
8. Strict DEADLINE... All squares need to be received by jheiens no later than june 1, 2014
9. It is the contributors responsibility to PM jheiens (ohio joy) and obtain her mailing address. No address is to be posted on the website for security/privacy concerns.

Ohio Joy (jheiens) will be assembling the afghan which is a HUGE task and one greatly appreciated.

It is my understanding that some have already given their name to Shirley about sending in a square. She will forward those names to jheines. To make it easier for jheines (Ohio Joy) please don't just post this info on teaparty...PM jheiens your intentions to contribute It will be critical that everyone adhere to the deadline. I can not emphasize this enough please.*


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

thewren said:


> let us know how it was.
> 
> sam


I shall--hope to make it tomorrow!


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

5mmdpns said:


> lol, as a Mother I understand totally! lol, here is what my son told me:
> "I Have Friends in Low Places"
> 
> 
> ...


Great song..... Glad you are feeling a little better. Not fun being in pain...


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

WooHoo!!! Finished the frog hat...will try to take a picture tomorrow with my phone and post it...still can't find my %^$&* battery charger and spare camera battery.

CMalize (Carol)...thanks for your take on trying to read the silly directions...you made me feel less stupid! LOL 

Managed to catch my little toe's nail on something this evening and ripped the nail almost completely off...what a clutz...must remember to change my middle name to Grace...Lol. Sore but will deal with it...have it bandaged and was able to clip off most that was dangling. (sorry if this is too graphic). 

Sam the recipes do sound good. Thanks for the trouble you go to providing such delectable recipes. I love soup. 
Who is the afghan you are working on going to? You?

Five..glad you got a good report. Hope FM eases up for you.

Hugs and prayers for all in need...{{{{{HUGS}}}}}


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Spider said:


> Finished the donation items tonight and that feels good. They are nothing difficult and I used a lot of leftover yarns and fabric but I think they turned out pretty good.
> I only ask my sons , if the girls can spell church!!,
> I don't think the one could.


When my music groupie DD came to dinner one night and told me she liked a gut from Tennessee that she was raining as a bartender and that he had SHORT hair, I told her to bring that boy home. she did and they have been married 25 years... and he still has killer good looks and is a great guy. She had intended to marry Steve Perry of "Journey"...


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Oops. made a correction and ended up with a double post. Guess it really is bedtime!


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> 10:30pm and finally got back on. Was watching a movie and knitting. Got the boot cuff finished that I just started this morning and the 2nd one is 1/4 of the way done.
> 
> Gage is curled up in bed peacefully dreaming and dh is out in his garage tinkering around with something.
> 
> I finished the one set of antibiotics and my stomach is not bothering me so much. I wonder if t could have been re-acting to my other meds? Who knows.


I usually have an iron stomach but find that I need to eat a cracker or something with my pills since the surgery.... even if it is just vitamins and such. I DID need some anti-nausea medication in hospital and back when I had chemo... Try and have a tiny something in your stomach when you take meds and see if it helps at all. Sorry you are still feeling a bit under the weather.

I want to make some boot cuffs for the girls for Christmas,,, guess I'd better start looking at patterns and getting busy. It is a fun accessory...


----------



## gottastch (Nov 2, 2011)

Hello, had a great evening with friends and the cupcakes from Hell were a hit  Next time I will know better...stick with what ya know, ya know? LOL! Tomorrow we head to see DH's parents. His dad will be 80 years young tomorrow and his favorite place to eat is Pizza Ranch so that's where we are going. Sunday will be spent shopping for a new refrigerator. The 28 year old one downstairs stopped working. DH wants the current kitchen refrigerator to replace the old downstairs one so that means a new one upstairs...so many choices now days. 

The weather here is pretty quiet. Had some really dense fog the other night/day and it was actually warm (to me) today...crazy weather, that's for sure. Hope everyone is well. Chat again tomorrow!!!


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Grannypeg said:


> Can't believe I caught the beginning of a new week.
> Still have gout and am now on my third round of prednsone.
> DH hemoglobin is low and a gastric bleed was discovered. He has been put on medication to alleviate the problem - really an acid reflux medicaton - appaently one can have acid reflux and not have any symptoms. Now he has terrible pains in his legs - mostly muscular - strange - having lots of tests done. One doctor suggested it could be leukemia,but our own doctor doubts it. Until the results of further tests are in he is on tylenol 3's, but that doesn't seem to be doing much for the pain, unfortunately.
> 
> ...


DARN! That gout is awful. DH has it and has been treated for 4 years with no real improvement.. (Funny, I just saw I have a full bottle of prednisone myself and can't remember for the life of me when and why it was prescribed and why I didn't take it.....) SH also gets horrible leg cramps and leg pains. His Dr. says it could be the simvastatin he takes and has taken him off it for two weeks.... Sooooooo, I'm sure his cholesterol is skyrocketing.... Wish all the Dr.'s talked to each other.

Hope you both are feeling much better soon.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Managed to catch my little toe's nail on something this evening and ripped the nail almost completely off...what a clutz...must remember to change my middle name to Grace...Lol. Sore but will deal with it...have it bandaged and was able to clip off most that was dangling. (sorry if this is too graphic).


OUCH! That happened to SIL when we were all on camping trip. (He landed a jet ski rather roughly) My youngest DD had to remove it with some pretty rustic instruments.... His wife (my oldest DD) and his daughters couldn't even look..... Not a fun experience... Good thing you are supposed to be taking it easy... I can't imagine what you would do to yourself if you weren't recouping.....
:?


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

I need to get a message out to a friend in Australia and then I am off to bed. I didn't manage to get that shower because DH came in late and the hockey game started but I did wash hair...... I'll use those hospital things that you heat in the microwave one more time but am definitely getting all wet before the next dressing change on Monday or Tues..... 

I snuck in a little knitting tonight.... only to have to frog most of it. This scarf is really simple so I don't understand why I keep messing up.... OH well, I think it is going to be a Christmas present so I have some time. I'm supposed to wear the brace when I do stuff but it puts my thumb to sleep when knitting so I end up ripping it off.... Hope the rest of my body wants to sleep tonight! Hope everyone has a nice week-end. I know ours will be busy. I see a lot of TV on Sunday... DARN... but there is a hockey game at noon, the football game and the car race here in TX.. What did we all do before we could record?


----------



## Hilary4 (Apr 26, 2012)

thewren said:


> we will definitely need a picture of your jersey when you are done. always good to hear from you. how far do you live from Julie?
> 
> sam


About 880 miles, 20 hours drive with a ferry trip or a 2 hour flight. We are in different islands.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Hilary4 said:


> About 880 miles, 20 hours drive with a ferry trip or a 2 hour flight. We are in different islands.


I did a three year stint at Otago Uni (Dunedin) though, back 1965 through 67- so I have good and bad memories- was a real country bumpkin back then! Dunedin is I think a lovely town- lots of old buildings from the Gold Rush days, and subsequently when it was quite the commercial centre for the islands. For many years that was where the only Medical School was.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Well, I'm off to bed, I've watched His Girl Friday drunk an Irish Stout and nothing else really productive this evening.  
Night all hugs, and rest well when you get to that point in your day/night.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

good to see you siouxann - we'll are mighty glad to see you even if it is not as often as you would like.

sam



siouxann said:


> Good Friday evening to all.
> Sam, the receipts sound very tasty, especially the mushroom risotto.
> Zoe, so glad you're feeling better and that the test results were good.
> Jynx, it's good to have you back. Hope you continue to improve.
> ...


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

gay their life must be - lol

beautiful flower - i can see why it is your favorite.

hope they soon get the fires under control without anymore loss of life.

sam



nicho said:


> Hello everyone from Denise in Sydney where it is hot and very smokey. Not a good day to be outside. The smoke is from fires a long way to the north of the city but it has settled over the whole city and looks like it won't move till at least tomorrow when it is going to be stinking hot and windy. More dangerous fire conditions.
> Could not keep up with you chatty TP'ers last week so I hope I have not missed any important news. Hope there are no major issues for anybody, healthwise or familywise (is that even a word?) For those with problems, prayers and a gentle hug.
> Can someone tell me who to contact re the squares for the afghan for next year's get-together? I'd like to contribute. I could go back to last week's TP for the info but thought it would be quicker to ask here.
> When I left here early this morning on my way to aqua class, there were kookaburras laughing in a gum tree (laughing at me getting up early to get some exercise? or just happy to greet a new morning?) and sulphur crested cockatoos having breakfast in a grevillia tree. So quintessentially Australian! Too smokey to get good photos, so this is what I was looking at thanks to google images. Here's a glimpse of Australia for you all.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

mountains of healing energy zooming to you and dh.

sam



Grannypeg said:


> Can't believe I caught the beginning of a new week.
> Still have gout and am now on my third round of prednsone.
> DH hemoglobin is low and a gastric bleed was discovered. He has been put on medication to alleviate the problem - really an acid reflux medicaton - appaently one can have acid reflux and not have any symptoms. Now he has terrible pains in his legs - mostly muscular - strange - having lots of tests done. One doctor suggested it could be leukemia,but our own doctor doubts it. Until the results of further tests are in he is on tylenol 3's, but that doesn't seem to be doing much for the pain, unfortunately.
> 
> ...


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

the afghan is for fred - my breakfast buddy - we meet in napoleon about twice a month or more if he can make it.

he has diabetes - they have cut twice on one of his feet - he is having hyperbaric treatments to get it to heal. thought is would keep him warm while he watches tv.

i have about 18 inches to go to finish it - at least when i eyeballed that is what it looked like. i will lay it out tomorrow and measure it.

sam



Gweniepooh said:


> WooHoo!!! Finished the frog hat...will try to take a picture tomorrow with my phone and post it...still can't find my %^$&* battery charger and spare camera battery.
> 
> CMalize (Carol)...thanks for your take on trying to read the silly directions...you made me feel less stupid! LOL
> 
> ...


----------



## Bulldog (Mar 25, 2011)

Thank you Sam for another opening to our Tea Party. You always say such interesting things and have wonderful recipes for us. As weather gets colder, I am ready for soups, stews, and chili. Our local Kroger grocery store has an area at which you can fix a salad (you are charged by weight) and they have wonderful soups and chili. Almost as good as Newks.

Jynx, there is nothing like a real shower after being sick and limited to spit baths...Daddy used to say washing possible and impossible

Brenda, you need to show us your sock when finished.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

very cute poledra - love the pj's and slippers.

sam



Poledra65 said:


> Well, I'm off to bed, I've watched His Girl Friday drunk an Irish Stout and nothing else really productive this evening.
> Night all hugs, and rest well when you get to that point in your day/night.


----------



## nicho (Apr 24, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Here you go Nicho and anyone else who missed it last week
> 
> All updates have been included......
> 
> ...


*

Thanks Gwen. Just read a bit further and saw how you did yourself some damage. Sounds painful. Take care!*


----------



## Bulldog (Mar 25, 2011)

I always forget to comment on some things I wanted to...loved the baby in the skeleton outfit. Don't remember who posted it. 
Sam, I do pray the boys get well quickly. Kids are so much more resilient than we are.
Melody, I am making Allyson's socks with the mock cable and I gotta tell you, I am having trouble with it. Easy to do but I really have to watch what I am doing. Have had to frog a bit. It tends to aggravate my shoulders.
Sure hope I have time to make fingerless gloves for the three ladies at church.
Zoe, hope the fibro is giving you some relief. So glad everything came out so positively at the GYN Dr.


----------



## nicho (Apr 24, 2011)

thewren said:


> gay their life must be - lol
> 
> beautiful flower - i can see why it is your favorite.
> 
> ...


Have that song going round in my head too - lol

Waratah bushes, covered in masses of flowers, are magnificent. The waratah is the New South Wales floral emblem and at this time of the year they are prolific in the bush in the Blue Mountains where the worst of the fires have been. They also come in a creamy white, but the red one is my personal favourite. A representation of it just might end up on a certain afghan, but I'll have to practise first!

Denise


----------



## Bulldog (Mar 25, 2011)

Melody, can you direct me to the other boot cuff pattern you mentioned. The wavy one? Maybe I can get granddaughter a pair or two made.
Kaye, you are always busy, darling. You are a sweetie to do all you do for your DSM, Marla? Not to count all the other stuff you have stayed busy with plus doing your knitting. I have such admiration for you, honey.


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

Betty I will get you the swirl pattern tomorrow as it is in another room and it is going on 2am here. Dh woke me up and I thought I would check in.


Bulldog said:


> Melody, can you direct me to the other boot cuff pattern you mentioned. The wavy one? Maybe I can get granddaughter a pair or two made.
> Kaye, you are always busy, darling. You are a sweetie to do all you do for your DSM, Marla? Not to count all the other stuff you have stayed busy with plus doing your knitting. I have such admiration for you, honey.


----------



## Bulldog (Mar 25, 2011)

Denise, PM jhelens and tell her you want to participate. Gwen has posted the guidelines. Maybe someone here can give you the link to them

Gwen, please take it easy, sweet lady. I feel so bad cause I told you what a breeze it was. I didn't have your complications. Fear I have done something to the cervical spine when I fell at Angie's and that is what is causing my arm to hurt so bad.

Grannypeg...so sorry you are battling gout and your DH has a gastric bleed and is battling painful leg cramps. I have them too...the thyroid should be checked, as dysfunction with it can cause them as well as low potassium. Keep a bottle of tonic water in the fridge. You can dilute it with juice and have him drink it at bedtime. Adding calcium and vitamin D help as well. Hydrate well with water. Hope these suggestions help.


----------



## Bulldog (Mar 25, 2011)

Jynx, I have some patterns but don't know how to put an attachment on a PM


----------



## Bulldog (Mar 25, 2011)

No rush, Melody. Sleep well sweet lady.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

gottastch said:


> Hello, had a great evening with friends and the cupcakes from Hell were a hit  Next time I will know better...stick with what ya know, ya know? LOL! Tomorrow we head to see DH's parents. His dad will be 80 years young tomorrow and his favorite place to eat is Pizza Ranch so that's where we are going. Sunday will be spent shopping for a new refrigerator. The 28 year old one downstairs stopped working. DH wants the current kitchen refrigerator to replace the old downstairs one so that means a new one upstairs...so many choices now days.
> 
> The weather here is pretty quiet. Had some really dense fog the other night/day and it was actually warm (to me) today...crazy weather, that's for sure. Hope everyone is well. Chat again tomorrow!!!


Looking forward to hearing from you- is the phone saga sorted yet? and how is the dear Cousin?
Congrats to DFIL!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Well, I'm off to bed, I've watched His Girl Friday drunk an Irish Stout and nothing else really productive this evening.
> Night all hugs, and rest well when you get to that point in your day/night.


 :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: 
even though this is evening, SATURDAY : I have had a wonderful day out!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

thewren said:


> gay their life must be - lol
> 
> beautiful flower - i can see why it is your favorite.
> 
> ...


There is an awful lot of time to go Sam, when technically this is still Spring! Bodes not well for those in Aussie.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Bulldog said:


> Kaye, you are always busy, darling. You are a sweetie to do all you do for your DSM, Marla? Not to count all the other stuff you have stayed busy with plus doing your knitting. I have such admiration for you, honey.


She is a 'Wonder Woman' and tries very hard to live an 'eco-friendly life', which I really admire!


----------



## Patches39 (Oct 27, 2012)

NanaCaren said:


> Just popping in quickly before going to bed so I can find myself it tomorrow. THank you every one for the prayers for the man that fell today. His sone says he is OK but we don't know how OK. He is responsive and ready to get back to his catapult so I am guessing he will be sore and have to mend some as he isn't back operating it as of yet. Glad he is ok was very scary seeing it happen.


will continue to pray for him and his family. looking like a answered prayer.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Pics. from by the Marina where we had our late lunch- me and Vivien, after going to the little yarn shop, 'Alterknitives', in Herne Bay.


----------



## Patches39 (Oct 27, 2012)

nicho said:


> Hello everyone from Denise in Sydney where it is hot and very smokey. Not a good day to be outside. The smoke is from fires a long way to the north of the city but it has settled over the whole city and looks like it won't move till at least tomorrow when it is going to be stinking hot and windy. More dangerous fire conditions.
> Could not keep up with you chatty TP'ers last week so I hope I have not missed any important news. Hope there are no major issues for anybody, healthwise or familywise (is that even a word?) For those with problems, prayers and a gentle hug.
> Can someone tell me who to contact re the squares for the afghan for next year's get-together? I'd like to contribute. I could go back to last week's TP for the info but thought it would be quicker to ask here.
> When I left here early this morning on my way to aqua class, there were kookaburras laughing in a gum tree (laughing at me getting up early to get some exercise? or just happy to greet a new morning?) and sulphur crested cockatoos having breakfast in a grevillia tree. So quintessentially Australian! Too smokey to get good photos, so this is what I was looking at thanks to google images. Here's a glimpse of Australia for you all.


lovely photos, beautiful flower,lovely color


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Patches39 said:


> will continue to pray for him and his family. looking like a answered prayer.


Hi Patches what time of day is it for you?, dear!


----------



## Patches39 (Oct 27, 2012)

Gweniepooh said:


> WooHoo!!! Finished the frog hat...will try to take a picture tomorrow with my phone and post it...still can't find my %^$&* battery charger and spare camera battery.
> 
> CMalize (Carol)...thanks for your take on trying to read the silly directions...you made me feel less stupid! LOL
> 
> ...


oh my!!!!!! pain :shock: please becareful and take care don't want infection to get in.


----------



## dollyclaire (May 21, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Oh!! My dear son confirmed the existence of a girl friend today!! :-D Yay!! She even has a name and I could hear her in the back ground while talking to him, name is Carrie. He said she's not a drug addicted crazy sociopath,(I asked) :shock:  so I'm good. lol...He said my requirements were really low. lololol I'm so happy, now I just have to quietly wait and see if it lasts. :XD:


How exciting for you, sounds good that he has told you about her, perhaps he is serious. My mum knew that my late DH was the one I was going to marry when I told her I had a boyfriend lol I never told mum about the dates I went on because as far as I was concerned it was just a male friend I was going to the cinema with or for a meal etc. I never went out with them more than a few dates so I reckoned there was no point in mum knowing anything about them. My goodness when I look back and remember things like that my mum must have been so uptight with how her teenage daughter behaved. Sure did give her a hard time just did not seem like that at the time, the benefit of hindsight I guess lol


----------



## Patches39 (Oct 27, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> Pics. from by the Marina where we had our late lunch- me and Vivien, after going to the little yarn shop, 'Alterknitives', in Herne Bay.


lovely :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Patches39 (Oct 27, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> Hi Patches what time of day is it for you?, dear!


3:41 am, saturday :-D not able to sleep


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

dollyclaire said:


> How exciting for you, sounds good that he has told you about her, perhaps he is serious. My mum knew that my late DH was the one I was going to marry when I told her I had a boyfriend lol I never told mum about the dates I went on because as far as I was concerned it was just a male friend I was going to the cinema with or for a meal etc. I never went out with them more than a few dates so I reckoned there was no point in mum knowing anything about them. My goodness when I look back and remember things like that my mum must have been so uptight with how her teenage daughter behaved. Sure did give her a hard time just did not seem like that at the time, the benefit of hindsight I guess lol


In my case, I despaired of ever meeting Mum's criteria for boyfriends - which is why I refused to listen when she tried to warn me something was not quite right with the ex. [we reckon now that he has Asperger's] Would not listen. But to her credit when I finally got myself and the kids out, she never once said 'I told you so', not once. The last 9 years of her life she was my very best friend.

They are lighting fireworks around here- they went on sale this morning- all bangers so far!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Patches39 said:


> 3:41 am, saturday :-D not able to sleep


I did wonder- you are on EST now?


----------



## Patches39 (Oct 27, 2012)

so I think I will knit. Hope that sleep will come :-(


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Patches39 said:


> so I think I will knit. Hope that sleep will come :-(


God Bless!


----------



## dollyclaire (May 21, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Pics. from by the Marina where we had our late lunch- me and Vivien, after going to the little yarn shop, 'Alterknitives', in Herne Bay.


Looks very nice, so glad you had a good day out, it really lifts your spirits doesn't it I went to Portavadie Marina a couple of weeks ago for lunch with my dear friends Nick & Jane who have been such a great help and support the last six years. We had a lovely day out and it just seem to lighten my spirit in some way. I am off to do a craft fair for my friend who has the lys, should be good, nice way to meet other people and chat.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

dollyclaire said:


> Looks very nice, so glad you had a good day out, it really lifts your spirits doesn't it I went to Portavadie Marina a couple of weeks ago for lunch with my dear friends Nick & Jane who have been such a great help and support the last six years. We had a lovely day out and it just seem to lighten my spirit in some way. I am off to do a craft fair for my friend who has the lys, should be good, nice way to meet other people and chat.


Have a lovely day!


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

5mmdpns said:


> Hi Sam and all KTP family! I have not posted much the last few KTPs and must confess that I have only read the first few pages of last week's KTP. I have just not been up to it with the fibro flares, miserable weather, and of course the visit to the gynecologist weighing on my mind.
> The gyne visit went rather well. He told me that all biopsies were normal and good. He will treat me with some hormone medication via IUD. I will go and see him again in Feb/14.
> I had no kids come around for Halloween treats. It poured rain all day and evening so I am not surprised that no one came around. The number of kids out trick or treating was very low this year. I do believe that the ritual of going door to door for Halloween is coming to an end up in my part of Canada. There is just too much violence creeping into this night and parents just dont like their kids to be involved in this. Plus there is the fact that a lot of places have Halloween parties and so that is a safer choice for kids. Zoe


Good re the gynea issue- and maybe with that stress off your mind the fibro flares might settle for you.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

jknappva said:


> Cute!!
> 
> I don't think I've seen you before at the Tea Party. Glad you stopped by and hope you come again soon. Are you knitting/crocheting anything right now?
> JuneK


You know I have seen Hilary4 in so many other spots that I didn't even register that she doesn't generally speak up here.

Wasn't it a great example of our stupid language?


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Good evening from rainy Surrey. Been resting today and crocheting angels.
> Off to bed soon. Sending healing hugs and vibes to those who need them and hoe everyone has a good week end.


Please I really would rather be left alone if being hoed is the option.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Hilary4 said:


> I'm knitting a bulky wool/alpaca jersey for myself (as you do in late spring) and a series of hats for a team I am part of - all the same colour but different styles to suit different face shapes.
> 
> Hilary


Very useful inthe next few months thats for sure- but you will have it once it gets cold.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

darowil said:


> You know I have seen Hilary4 in so many other spots that I didn't even register that she doesn't generally speak up here.
> 
> Wasn't it a great example of our stupid language?


I remembered with Hilary being from Dunedin!


----------



## inishowen (May 28, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> So glad you started us early. I have been on computer way too long... I think a case of so much relief to have brother at mom's that I just wanted to sit, enjoy and catch up... They called to include me in an out to lunch, but had just finished walk and was tired and needed to make some phone calls.
> 
> The recipes are WONDERFUL!!!! I love soup and pears are a favorite too. So nice to have a new way to fix them instead of just poached in wine with pepper and then caramel. That gets a little overly sweet for me sometimes.
> 
> Off to accomplish a little something and ice hand again. I think I'm going to try a REAL shower tonight or in the morning (with plastic over dressing)wince I will see wound Dr. tomorrow and get a new dressing. Isn't it silly to be so tickled over such a simple thing? 2 months of just sponge/spit baths is really driving me crazy.....


How lovely to see you back Dreamweaver! We missed you. I hope you are feeling better every day, and you enjoyed that shower!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

darowil said:


> Good re the gynea issue- and maybe with that stress off your mind the fibro flares might settle for you.


ditto.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

inishowen said:


> How lovely to see you back Dreamweaver! We missed you. I hope you are feeling better every day, and you enjoyed that shower!


Mind you it is good to hear from Ireland too! Welcome back!


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> I did a three year stint at Otago Uni (Dunedin) though, back 1965 through 67- so I have good and bad memories- was a real country bumpkin back then! Dunedin is I think a lovely town- lots of old buildings from the Gold Rush days, and subsequently when it was quite the commercial centre for the islands. For many years that was where the only Medical School was.


Shouldn't you feel at home there? Isn't it meant to be very Scottish and named after a Scottish place? Now why would I even think that never having gone to NZ? Maybe I've been to or through Dunedin in Scotland.


----------



## inishowen (May 28, 2011)

I only drop in here now and again. The tea party comes to me on Saturdays and that's my busiest day. I always go to church sales, car boot sales, any kind of sales, on a Saturday! I pick up some great books, knitting patterns and yarn, toys for the grandkids etc., It's dark and dismal today but I know of one church sale which I'll go to. I've been minding our granddaughter (21 months) for last two days, so I'm looking forward to a more relaxing weekend! She's adorable, but such hard work.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

darowil said:


> Shouldn't you feel at home there? Isn't it meant to be very Scottish and named after a Scottish place? Now why would I even think that never having gone to NZ? Maybe I've been to or through Dunedin in Scotland.


Actually known as Edinburgh, Margaret! I went there deliberately because it was as far away as I could get within NZ- I had cancelled my plane fare to Britain- in order to take up the place at Uni.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

inishowen said:


> I only drop in here now and again. The tea party comes to me on Saturdays and that's my busiest day. I always go to church sales, car boot sales, any kind of sales, on a Saturday! I pick up some great books, knitting patterns and yarn, toys for the grandkids etc., It's dark and dismal today but I know of one church sale which I'll go to. I've been minding our granddaughter (21 months) for last two days, so I'm looking forward to a more relaxing weekend! She's adorable, but such hard work.


Like Hilary, I see you in many other parts of the KP!


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

I spent about half an hour watching the Norwegian attempt to beat the world record for knitting a jumper from scratch. They didn't succeed and din't beat the US either.
This was the 12 hour program played live in Norway, Slow TV and I saw some of it through the ABC (A of course standing for Australia!). As a knitter and watching the very end I found it interesting-in fact exciting they were so close to beating the US- (after all I was knitting) but not sure that I would have watched the whole thing let alone if I wasn't a knitter. Boy were they quick. At the end in an effort to finish they had a number of people sewing it up while the last piece was castoff- and sewing up across the top as she cast off the stitches on the the piece they were sewing up.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Actually known as Edinburgh, Margaret! I went there deliberately because it was as far away as I could get within NZ- I had cancelled my plane fare to Britain- in order to take up the place at Uni.


Ah looked it up- it is the Gaelic translation of Edinburgh. So I have been there a number of times in that case.

The distance is similar to what I will do to get to Sydney in January- and plan to catch up with Denise while I am over there.
I hadn't realised that NZ was so long.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

nicho said:


> A representation of it just might end up on a certain afghan, but I'll have to practise first!
> 
> Denise


What a brillant idea- Sturt Dessert Pea our state floral emblem- and a lovely looking flower. But I'm no good at desiging so will need to find one (I think I have one for a jumper so may fit).


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

darowil said:


> Ah looked it up- it is the Gaelic translation of Edinburgh. So I have been there a number of times in that case.
> 
> The distance is similar to what I will do to get to Sydney in January- and plan to catch up with Denise while I am over there.
> I hadn't realised that NZ was so long.


Long and narrow! And isn't Edinburgh a beautiful City?- Old and New, and modern for that matter!


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Bulldog said:


> Jynx, I have some patterns but don't know how to put an attachment on a PM


You can't. Either you need to do it through a post or get her email address.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Pics. from by the Marina where we had our late lunch- me and Vivien, after going to the little yarn shop, 'Alterknitives', in Herne Bay.


And did you get the yarn? And find out which one she wants you to knit? Hope you enjoyed your day- and didn't get too exhausted.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Long and narrow! And isn't Edinburgh a beautiful City?- Old and New, and modern for that matter!


Its in Scotland-how can it be anything but lovely?


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Hello everybody, I have hardly read anything yet, but I have seen Gwens post update on Marianne. Well this is actually better news than I was thinking. So glad its treatable and no chemo or radiation is a bonus. Gosh I would have thought she would be in hospital at least a few days. 

Have had quite a good day today... wnet to mums this morning (still no change.. taking to doc on monday) .. spent the morning there, got some yummy pasties and a gorgeous lemon swiss roll at the bakery... actually the baker was just making it when I got there and it was still warm. Cant get fresher than that. Then my son and girfriend arrived with my cousin who they picked up at airport from England. We all stayed a few hours, then I came home, watered my pots and Son and GF turned up with ingredients for a stir fry (which they made and cleaned up after).
Unfortunately DD didnt bother to join in on anything. I havent seen her for about a week. But all in all a good day.


----------



## TNS (Nov 27, 2012)

Good morning from Guernsey, grey and threatening to be wet and windy here. Up to p10 already so I'd better get reading.....


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

darowil said:


> And did you get the yarn? And find out which one she wants you to knit? Hope you enjoyed your day- and didn't get too exhausted.


Turns out she could not get the colours she wanted for the Fassett, so I have some Rowan Kid silk haze to work up in a stripy polo necked top, and Rowans Magazine no.36 I think it is- I have to search out my 3.75mm circular. The design is by Kim Hargreaves, and very straight forward- I have not started it yet- am working some garter stitch for Jeannne's Workshop on the notions book/file that Shirley got started was it last week? Wanted something mindless because I am tired. Typically still sleepless.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

darowil said:


> Its in Scotland-how can it be anything but lovely?


Well, as a native born Scot, I am a bit biased!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Hello everybody, I have hardly read anything yet, but I have seen Gwens post update on Marianne. Well this is actually better news than I was thinking. So glad its treatable and no chemo or radiation is a bonus. Gosh I would have thought she would be in hospital at least a few days.
> 
> Have had quite a good day today... wnet to mums this morning (still no change.. taking to doc on monday) .. spent the morning there, got some yummy pasties and a gorgeous lemon swiss roll at the bakery... actually the baker was just making it when I got there and it was still warm. Cant get fresher than that. Then my son and girfriend arrived with my cousin who they picked up at airport from England. We all stayed a few hours, then I came home, watered my pots and Son and GF turned up with ingredients for a stir fry (which they made and cleaned up after).
> Unfortunately DD didnt bother to join in on anything. I havent seen her for about a week. But all in all a good day.


So glad to hear that, you need some good times!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

TNS said:


> Good morning from Guernsey, grey and threatening to be wet and windy here. Up to p10 already so I'd better get reading.....


Good morning, Lin!


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Julie, as you can guess, I am way behind and still on the last TP. Do you have a link to Buck House. I would love to see it.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Angora1 said:


> Julie, as you can guess, I am way behind and still on the last TP. Do you have a link to Buck House. I would love to see it.


Darling, it is slang for Buckingham Palace- I go into the Prince's website every so often- sometimes there are shots of the interior of the Palace. Also Prince William has his facebook page- which sometimes shows interiors!


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> Darling, it is slang for Buckingham Palace- I go into the Prince's website every so often- sometimes there are shots of the interior of the Palace. Also Prince William has his facebook page- which sometimes shows interiors!


 :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:

Oh that is so funny. I googled Buck House, NZ. :lol: :lol: :lol: I've even seen "Buck House" from the outside and of course, photos of the inside. Too cute. Now I have another insider term. :thumbup:


----------



## TNS (Nov 27, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> Good morning, Lin!


Thanks for the greeting Julie. Nearly caught up, and the wind has just blown a gap in the clouds so we have a burst of sunshine! But the garden shed has now lost one side so we need to empty it before everything gets blown about and/ or wet. So much for a chance to get the knitting out!!

Lovely to hear from everyone this week, especially those with better health news (5 DPN) loved the pics Julie and Nico. The smoke sounds horrid, and I hope the fires don't come back closer again.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Thanks again Sam for the recipes and hosting another TP, I cant believe its November. :shock: Its 28c today... beautiful day. BUT tomorrow is to 16c and rain and maybe hail. :shock:


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Good morning from sunny (although the clouds are rolling in) Surrey.

Hope everyone is enjoying their week end and healing vibes to those who need them and hugs to everyone.

I intend to sew and knit today, but here's what I've been up to the last few days...


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

5mmdpns said:


> Hi Sam and all KTP family! I have not posted much the last few KTPs and must confess that I have only read the first few pages of last week's KTP. I have just not been up to it with the fibro flares, miserable weather, and of course the visit to the gynecologist weighing on my mind.
> The gyne visit went rather well. He told me that all biopsies were normal and good. He will treat me with some hormone medication via IUD. I will go and see him again in Feb/14.
> I had no kids come around for Halloween treats. It poured rain all day and evening so I am not surprised that no one came around. The number of kids out trick or treating was very low this year. I do believe that the ritual of going door to door for Halloween is coming to an end up in my part of Canada. There is just too much violence creeping into this night and parents just dont like their kids to be involved in this. Plus there is the fact that a lot of places have Halloween parties and so that is a safer choice for kids. Zoe


 :thumbup: Great report on the biopsies!! I hope your fibro settles very soon for you. Take care.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> Turns out she could not get the colours she wanted for the Fassett, so I have some Rowan Kid silk haze to work up in a stripy polo necked top, and Rowans Magazine no.36 I think it is- I have to search out my 3.75mm circular. The design is by Kim Hargreaves, and very straight forward- I have not started it yet- am working some garter stitch for Jeannne's Workshop on the notions book/file that Shirley got started was it last week? Wanted something mindless because I am tired. Typically still sleepless.


I did a search of Rowan's site and couldn't find #36 but looked at a lot of Kim Hargreaves designs. Quite lovely and I will visit again. Beautiful site. I had been on their site for yarn but not the magazines. Love it. Thanks for peaking my interest.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from sunny (although the clouds are rolling in) Surrey.
> 
> Hope everyone is enjoying their week end and healing vibes to those who need them and hugs to everyone.
> 
> I intend to sew and knit today, but here's what I've been up to the last few days...


Little madam is adorable and quite the little baker. Gorgeous Christmas Decorations. I love the gold bling and it goes with that lovely oak tree.


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Angora1 said:


> Little madam is adorable and quite the little baker. Gorgeous Christmas Decorations. I love the gold bling and it goes with that lovely oak tree.


Thanks Angora xx


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Poledra65 said:


> Oh!! My dear son confirmed the existence of a girl friend today!! :-D Yay!! She even has a name and I could hear her in the back ground while talking to him, name is Carrie. He said she's not a drug addicted crazy sociopath,(I asked) :shock:  so I'm good. lol...He said my requirements were really low. lololol I'm so happy, now I just have to quietly wait and see if it lasts. :XD:


 :thumbup:


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

You look like you are just about as far apart as you can be and still be in NZ.

quote=Hilary4]About 880 miles, 20 hours drive with a ferry trip or a 2 hour flight. We are in different islands.[/quote]


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

nicho said:


> Hello everyone from Denise in Sydney where it is hot and very smokey. Not a good day to be outside. The smoke is from fires a long way to the north of the city but it has settled over the whole city and looks like it won't move till at least tomorrow when it is going to be stinking hot and windy. More dangerous fire conditions.
> Could not keep up with you chatty TP'ers last week so I hope I have not missed any important news. Hope there are no major issues for anybody, healthwise or familywise (is that even a word?) For those with problems, prayers and a gentle hug.
> Can someone tell me who to contact re the squares for the afghan for next year's get-together? I'd like to contribute. I could go back to last week's TP for the info but thought it would be quicker to ask here.
> When I left here early this morning on my way to aqua class, there were kookaburras laughing in a gum tree (laughing at me getting up early to get some exercise? or just happy to greet a new morning?) and sulphur crested cockatoos having breakfast in a grevillia tree. So quintessentially Australian! Too smokey to get good photos, so this is what I was looking at thanks to google images. Here's a glimpse of Australia for you all.


Are the same fires still going? I hadnt heard much for about a week. I hope you get a cool change and some rain. Great Aussie photos... of course.


----------



## patocenizo (Jun 24, 2011)

Good morning Sam, as always thanks for hosting the Tea Party and thanks for all those wonderful recipes. How are you feeling?


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Sam, great recipes. What I do is read them all and it gets my creativity going. I can adapt things, but it is so kind and caring of you to search recipes for every type of possible diet. Shows what a great person you are. I feel thanks every week for the time you put into the recipes. You know with this and the one that Rookie showed with the butternut noodles that I will be making use of these in my future. Such a gorgeous color too. I never thought of doing that with butternut and yet I have done it with carrots and zucchini. Can't wait to try it. I would even eat that wild mushroom & barley for breakfast. MMMmmm. Might use the supermarket ones as I'm not trained in picking, but I did have friends in Germany who went mushroom picking every year. Perhaps it was morels.

Oh no, tonsillitis and headaches. That is too cute that the brother had the headache and sympathy pains. They are just so adorable. I can still picture them by Heidi cheering every time she opened a baby present that had anything to do with baseball. :lol: :lol: :lol: 

Oh yes, pictures would be great with the afghan. We even enjoy WIP's.

I missed the site you mentioned that kehinkle posted. I'm quite behind.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Angora1 said:


> :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:
> 
> Oh that is so funny. I googled Buck House, NZ. :lol: :lol: :lol: I've even seen "Buck House" from the outside and of course, photos of the inside. Too cute. Now I have another insider term. :thumbup:


 :lol: :lol: :lol: :thumbup:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

TNS said:


> Thanks for the greeting Julie. Nearly caught up, and the wind has just blown a gap in the clouds so we have a burst of sunshine! But the garden shed has now lost one side so we need to empty it before everything gets blown about and/ or wet. So much for a chance to get the knitting out!!
> 
> Lovely to hear from everyone this week, especially those with better health news (5 DPN) loved the pics Julie and Nico. The smoke sounds horrid, and I hope the fires don't come back closer again.


I was a bit slow with the camera- but intend to go back sometime this summer and take more photos!


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Once I made sure I drank at least 3-4 bottles of water per day and added the Omega 3 supplements, it seems to have gotten rid of my leg cramps and it's improved my dry skin...I also try to get at least 1 T of coconut in me as well as on me per day....it's so much better than it was and I hope I get through the winter without the aggravation I had last winter. I also am running a humidifier besides the one on the furnace.



Bulldog said:


> Denise, PM jhelens and tell her you want to participate. Gwen has posted the guidelines. Maybe someone here can give you the link to them
> 
> Gwen, please take it easy, sweet lady. I feel so bad cause I told you what a breeze it was. I didn't have your complications. Fear I have done something to the cervical spine when I fell at Angie's and that is what is causing my arm to hurt so bad.
> 
> Grannypeg...so sorry you are battling gout and your DH has a gastric bleed and is battling painful leg cramps. I have them too...the thyroid should be checked, as dysfunction with it can cause them as well as low potassium. Keep a bottle of tonic water in the fridge. You can dilute it with juice and have him drink it at bedtime. Adding calcium and vitamin D help as well. Hydrate well with water. Hope these suggestions help.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:
> even though this is evening, SATURDAY : I have had a wonderful day out!


 :thumbup: Good to hear!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from sunny (although the clouds are rolling in) Surrey.
> 
> Hope everyone is enjoying their week end and healing vibes to those who need them and hugs to everyone.
> 
> I intend to sew and knit today, but here's what I've been up to the last few days...


Gottastch (Kathy) will love to see your angels, I am sure!

I love the shot of your other angel, (little Madam) busy with her biscuits- so many years gone by and my only contact with the GK's is by phone- I got the message that it was not really the right thing to do to go down to DGS's birthday. Bronwen, I suspect has inherited some of the Asperger's aspects- she is so like her Father physically- in her case she has to be organised almost minute by minute in her entertaining- I was told last time I visited I could go at 2, but I was to leave at 4- no ability to be spontaneous. But you have what you are given. And she expects so much of herself. Hopefully I will get some photos of DGS's Birthday Party.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Angora1 said:


> I did a search of Rowan's site and couldn't find #36 but looked at a lot of Kim Hargreaves designs. Quite lovely and I will visit again. Beautiful site. I had been on their site for yarn but not the magazines. Love it. Thanks for peaking my interest.


My pleasure!


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Looks like a lovely spot!!! Please tell us more about what yarn she picked out and which of the Kaffe Fasset designs she's wanting you to make. I love the poppy one and hope to someday make a pillow or chair cover with that design...need to really work on my stranding and intarsia skills first and I'm getting a full workout on those with attempting these Christmas stockings..grumble....grumble. I took the stockings that my MIL made out of storage and compared them....Right off the bat, I see that Mom followed the chart rather than the written instructions...the written instructions say to do the 8 rows of ribbing for the cuff and then start the leg with the section for the name (9 rows) per the chart. The 8 rows of ribbing are on the chart. I'm just going to follow the one already made so that the next 3-4 will match the 3 that she made. Hopefully, now that I know a little more about what I'm doing and am learning to manage the bobbins better that these will go very quickly...I know I'll be spending every spare minute on them. Need to get them done so I can get the baby blanket done by the time the new one arrives in January!!



Lurker 2 said:


> Pics. from by the Marina where we had our late lunch- me and Vivien, after going to the little yarn shop, 'Alterknitives', in Herne Bay.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Angora1 said:


> Little madam is adorable and quite the little baker. Gorgeous Christmas Decorations. I love the gold bling and it goes with that lovely oak tree.


Ditto! :thumbup:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> You look like you are just about as far apart as you can be and still be in NZ.
> 
> quote=Hilary4]About 880 miles, 20 hours drive with a ferry trip or a 2 hour flight. We are in different islands.


[/quote]

There is Invercargill in the deep south! And I could live somewhere like Kaitaia or Kaikohe which are in the very far north! I was interested in darowil's comment that the distance was similar to the distances they are used to handling in Aussie. Flying can get quite expensive here!


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

I hate fireworks---I've seen too many injuries and feel they are better left up to the experts!! Hope everyone stays safe. My Mom didn't care too much for the guys I dated in H.S. but I didn't want to date any of my brothers' friends and in small town, that limits the dating pool...the rebel in my teenage years was probably to date those she didn't like anyway. Both boys turned out to be decent men and good fathers...so guess it wasn't all bad. But, Mom liked my DH right away and I think she'd have taken him over me if we'd have split and I've never had a doubt that I picked the right one.



Lurker 2 said:


> In my case, I despaired of ever meeting Mum's criteria for boyfriends - which is why I refused to listen when she tried to warn me something was not quite right with the ex. [we reckon now that he has Asperger's] Would not listen. But to her credit when I finally got myself and the kids out, she never once said 'I told you so', not once. The last 9 years of her life she was my very best friend.
> 
> They are lighting fireworks around here- they went on sale this morning- all bangers so far!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Looks like a lovely spot!!! Please tell us more about what yarn she picked out and which of the Kaffe Fasset designs she's wanting you to make. I love the poppy one and hope to someday make a pillow or chair cover with that design...need to really work on my stranding and intarsia skills first and I'm getting a full workout on those with attempting these Christmas stockings..grumble....grumble. I took the stockings that my MIL made out of storage and compared them....Right off the bat, I see that Mom followed the chart rather than the written instructions...the written instructions say to do the 8 rows of ribbing for the cuff and then start the leg with the section for the name (9 rows) per the chart. The 8 rows of ribbing are on the chart. I'm just going to follow the one already made so that the next 3-4 will match the 3 that she made. Hopefully, now that I know a little more about what I'm doing and am learning to manage the bobbins better that these will go very quickly...I know I'll be spending every spare minute on them. Need to get them done so I can get the baby blanket done by the time the new one arrives in January!!


I am heading back to bed now, Rookie- but have plans of getting some photos taken of bits and pieces that I have promised various Tea Party goers- just must not get over-tired! 12-24am., and I am yawning again! God Bless!


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

I can't believe how beautiful my aunt still is and she was 95 on Thursday. Her spirit and outlook is so amazing. She is truly young at heart. Always has a smile on her face and in her voice. She shared with me that everyone at her church calls her Mom or Grandma. They use her last name with it. What a sweetheart. She told DH and me about my uncle and when he lost his leg in WW2. He was driving a truck and in a valley with Germans shooting at them from both sides. They got out and quickly got under the truck as they had no protection inside. Got hit from shrapnel which took his leg but it was so hot it kept him from bleeding to death. Then the medics came in the middle of all that shooting, so brave, took him in their truck where they were all shot at. He had no idea if he would make it out or not. He was such a handsome man and the war wounds did take their toll on him. Sadly he died at 58 and you can tell she still loves him so.


----------



## Pup lover (May 17, 2012)

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from sunny (although the clouds are rolling in) Surrey.
> 
> Hope everyone is enjoying their week end and healing vibes to those who need them and hugs to everyone.
> 
> I intend to sew and knit today, but here's what I've been up to the last few days...


Love your ornaments, and little madam, cookies look good!


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Very early morning here and I'm awake!! Anxious to see DS, DDIL and DGD today. DS and DDIL are going to try to catch a movie (I don't think they get a babysitter other than grandparents) so I'll have DGD here to do some things together....I haven't seen her since this summer.

Sorry, Julie, that your friend wasn't able to get the yarn colors she wanted...will se have to order online?

I'll check out the Rowan site....I'm so backlogged with project now, though, I don't know why I'd look for other things I want to do!!


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Beautiful people and lovely pictures for the memories. The lunch place looks awesome. Tell her congrats on her 95th from me!!



Angora1 said:


> I can't believe how beautiful my aunt still is and she was 95 on Thursday. Her spirit and outlook is so amazing. She is truly young at heart. Always has a smile on her face and in her voice. She shared with me that everyone at her church calls her Mom or Grandma. They use her last name with it. What a sweetheart. She told DH and me about my uncle and when he lost his leg in WW2. He was driving a truck and in a valley with Germans shooting at them from both sides. They got out and quickly got under the truck as they had no protection inside. Got hit from shrapnel which took his leg but it was so hot it kept him from bleeding to death. Then the medics came in the middle of all that shooting, so brave, took him in their truck where they were all shot at. He had no idea if he would make it out or not. He was such a handsome man and the war wounds did take their toll on him. Sadly he died at 58 and you can tell she still loves him so.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

PurpleFi - love your pictures...you have been busy with the Christmas decorations and Little Madam looks to be doing a fine job of decorating those Halloween cookies. My little madam (not yet 2) will be here today.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

RookieRetiree said:


> Very early morning here and I'm awake!! Anxious to see DS, DDIL and DGD today. DS and DDIL are going to try to catch a movie (I don't think they get a babysitter other than grandparents) so I'll have DGD here to do some things together....I haven't seen her since this summer.
> 
> Sorry, Julie, that your friend wasn't able to get the yarn colors she wanted...will se have to order online?
> 
> I'll check out the Rowan site....I'm so backlogged with project now, though, I don't know why I'd look for other things I want to do!!


Lots of great things there at the Rowan site. I know what you mean though. Just because I am up early that I even got to check the magazine site. Love Rowan. Gorgeous yarn too.

Yesterday was all day for me and I made it with energy to spare so after 2 months will little energy I finally am back. Will try not to over do but we just got home from the lunch around 6:20pm and had to rush some supper down and get to the play early so I can be first in line and get a good seat so I don't have to climb the stairs to the balcony. Great seats up there but no elevator and I had already done the stairs for a shower. Didn't get home till after 10:30pm, so that was a very long day for me. I'm just so happy I was able to do it. My aunt gave DH & me such great hugs and kisses. You could just tell how much she appreciated us coming up. I gave her some house fragrance from L'Occitane. The kind with the oil in the glass and then you put the sticks in it to absorb the fragrance and disperse it. She couldn't believe we drove all the way up there and then drove a bit to the restaurant. The drive along the Niagara River was so lovely. I guess we were too busy talking to remember photos, but I hope to get back there and maybe stop the car someday and really appreciate it.

I must say though it was an even longer day for my GK's. School all day and you know how early that starts and then rushing off to get to the play with a few hours in between and singing, dancing, and acting till 10pm. GS#1 has to be climbing up on a bench and dancing on that and jumping off several times all while singing. He's a natural at that though since he's been doing it at our house since he was old enough to sing, flying off the couch, but still when you are 11 yrs. old and tired. Wish it had been 2 performances instead of 6. Sure was a proud grandma though and DIL had DS sit with me. I wanted them to sit together but she insisted, so after another offer at intermission I let it go and just enjoyed being by DS.  Sure was a special day for hugs and both GS's appreciated me being there so much at every performance. Really special hugs and kisses from them too.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

RookieRetiree said:


> Beautiful people and lovely pictures for the memories. The lunch place looks awesome. Tell her congrats on her 95th from me!!


Thank you Rookie. I will. She will be thrilled.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

brenda m said:


> I haven't been on for a while and am surprised to make this page. We had tornado watches last night but no damage at our house; it got windy for a while and we had rain. It's been sunny all day today with temps just right for me. I've spent part of the day knitting socks (for a daughter) and finished weaving a scarf. Now back to that sock.


Stay safe Brenda. Tornadoes can be so devastating. Weaving, that is something I want to learn. Have done a funner years ago on a handmade loom Indian style. Would love to do a larger piece, like a shawl.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from sunny (although the clouds are rolling in) Surrey.
> 
> Hope everyone is enjoying their week end and healing vibes to those who need them and hugs to everyone.
> 
> I intend to sew and knit today, but here's what I've been up to the last few days...


Little Madam looks like she is concentrating hard there.
Lovely decorations.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Angora1 said:


> I can't believe how beautiful my aunt still is and she was 95 on Thursday. Her spirit and outlook is so amazing. She is truly young at heart. Always has a smile on her face and in her voice. She shared with me that everyone at her church calls her Mom or Grandma. They use her last name with it. What a sweetheart. She told DH and me about my uncle and when he lost his leg in WW2. He was driving a truck and in a valley with Germans shooting at them from both sides. They got out and quickly got under the truck as they had no protection inside. Got hit from shrapnel which took his leg but it was so hot it kept him from bleeding to death. Then the medics came in the middle of all that shooting, so brave, took him in their truck where they were all shot at. He had no idea if he would make it out or not. He was such a handsome man and the war wounds did take their toll on him. Sadly he died at 58 and you can tell she still loves him so.


Gee your aunt looks so good- glad she had a lovely day. And that you seem to be getting some energy back-not too carried away by the extra energy though.


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Hilary4 said:


> I drop in sporadically at the start some weeks.
> 
> I'm knitting a bulky wool/alpaca jersey for myself (as you do in late spring) and a series of hats for a team I am part of - all the same colour but different styles to suit different face shapes.
> 
> Hilary


Sounds interesting...how about some pictures?
JuneK


----------



## busyworkerbee (May 6, 2012)

sugarsugar said:


> Are the same fires still going? I hadnt heard much for about a week. I hope you get a cool change and some rain. Great Aussie photos... of course.


Some of the fies are still going but are in remote areas and aware from people. One of the Sydney kpers was complaining earlier about the smoke that is still coming in from said fires.


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> *June*...I promise I am taking it easy....rug shampoo is really easy my machine and it is just an area rug.
> 
> Haven't heard anything yet from disability June; attorney office said since I was in Georgia it would take longer which in my opinion is just BS....it will happen eventually though sooner would sure be better than later BUT it coming through period will just be good. Keeping my prayers going that it will be approved. And, if not I will appeal. Just trying to be positive about the process..


When my daughter applied for her disability, (hard to believe it was 4 yrs ago!) the lawyer told her that some states had an even longer waiting period because of back-up than here in VA. My daughter had to wait from Feb. to Dec. to get her hearing. Of course, we were on pins and needles until the time came. I don't think she was in the courtroom 15 minutes. Her lawyer told her in advance to only answer what the judge asked...not to volunteer anything??? It was such a relief.
Praying for the best for you..it is a long process.
Hugs,
JuneK


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Grannypeg said:


> Can't believe I caught the beginning of a new week.
> Still have gout and am now on my third round of prednsone.
> DH hemoglobin is low and a gastric bleed was discovered. He has been put on medication to alleviate the problem - really an acid reflux medicaton - appaently one can have acid reflux and not have any symptoms. Now he has terrible pains in his legs - mostly muscular - strange - having lots of tests done. One doctor suggested it could be leukemia,but our own doctor doubts it. Until the results of further tests are in he is on tylenol 3's, but that doesn't seem to be doing much for the pain, unfortunately.
> 
> ...


 Am sending up prayers for you and your DH...Seems like the gout should have been gone by now. So sorry you're both in so much pain.
Hugs,
Junek


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Hilary4 said:


> About 880 miles, 20 hours drive with a ferry trip or a 2 hour flight. We are in different islands.


WOW!! You're at opposite ends of the country from each other!!
JuneK


----------



## wwrightson (May 16, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> So glad you started us early. I have been on computer way too long... I think a case of so much relief to have brother at mom's that I just wanted to sit, enjoy and catch up... They called to include me in an out to lunch, but had just finished walk and was tired and needed to make some phone calls.
> 
> The recipes are WONDERFUL!!!! I love soup and pears are a favorite too. So nice to have a new way to fix them instead of just poached in wine with pepper and then caramel. That gets a little overly sweet for me sometimes.
> 
> Off to accomplish a little something and ice hand again. I think I'm going to try a REAL shower tonight or in the morning (with plastic over dressing)wince I will see wound Dr. tomorrow and get a new dressing. Isn't it silly to be so tickled over such a simple thing? 2 months of just sponge/spit baths is really driving me crazy.....


So glad to see you back on line. We certainly all missed you.


----------



## gottastch (Nov 2, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> DARN! That gout is awful. DH has it and has been treated for 4 years with no real improvement.. (Funny, I just saw I have a full bottle of prednisone myself and can't remember for the life of me when and why it was prescribed and why I didn't take it.....) SH also gets horrible leg cramps and leg pains. His Dr. says it could be the simvastatin he takes and has taken him off it for two weeks.... Sooooooo, I'm sure his cholesterol is skyrocketing.... Wish all the Dr.'s talked to each other.
> 
> Hope you both are feeling much better soon.


Hi Dreamweaver!!!! I am also on Simvastatin and my doctor told me to take CoQ-10 along with it, if I had leg cramps. She also said it wouldn't hurt to take it anyway...good for the heart, so I started taking it when I started the Simvastatin and I've had good luck - no leg cramps at all


----------



## gottastch (Nov 2, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:
> even though this is evening, SATURDAY : I have had a wonderful day out!


Well, we have the phone back and it hasn't made anymore "ghost calls," that I know of...still having the same problems with performance - s...l...o...w - lol! When DH talks on the phone, he opens up a bunch of games somehow, with his ear...now that's something! I think I will be struggling along with this phone for a while, since we will be buying at least one appliance for the kitchen now. Our friends last night were trying to convince him to replace all the appliances in the kitchen because if we get just the refrigerator now, we'd never be able to get a match to the finish later on (the ladies were trying to convince him but I don't think he was buying it - lol). It will be nice to have a refrigerator that is more functional. The side-by-side just didn't work for us...can't put anything of any size in it. We will see how the shopping goes.

Dear cousin is struggling along. I think she is having some memory problems. She claims no one has told her what was done to her in surgery, etc...kind of worries me. Her daughter is keeping a close eye on her and we should know more soon.

I will extend happy birthday wishes to DFIL, many thanks!


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from sunny (although the clouds are rolling in) Surrey.
> 
> Hope everyone is enjoying their week end and healing vibes to those who need them and hugs to everyone.
> 
> I intend to sew and knit today, but here's what I've been up to the last few days...


YOur angels are delightful!! Are they decorations for presents or to decorate the tree?
Little Madam is really concentrating!
Your brilliantly colored tree is the exact color of one across the parking lot from my living room window. Even though it's dark and dreary this morning...that tree looks like a burst of sunshine.
Hugs,
JuneK


----------



## gottastch (Nov 2, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from sunny (although the clouds are rolling in) Surrey.
> 
> Hope everyone is enjoying their week end and healing vibes to those who need them and hugs to everyone.
> 
> I intend to sew and knit today, but here's what I've been up to the last few days...


Little Madam is quite the baker...soooo sweet  Do you know that we have the same kitchen floor? LOL!


----------



## gottastch (Nov 2, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Gottastch (Kathy) will love to see your angels, I am sure!
> 
> I love the shot of your other angel, (little Madam) busy with her biscuits- so many years gone by and my only contact with the GK's is by phone- I got the message that it was not really the right thing to do to go down to DGS's birthday. Bronwen, I suspect has inherited some of the Asperger's aspects- she is so like her Father physically- in her case she has to be organised almost minute by minute in her entertaining- I was told last time I visited I could go at 2, but I was to leave at 4- no ability to be spontaneous. But you have what you are given. And she expects so much of herself. Hopefully I will get some photos of DGS's Birthday Party.


Yes, I Love the angels...Robbie's Angel is the pattern (DMIL's name is Robbie)  We made lots and lots of them for her church bazaar one year. It was very impressive to have a Christmas tree as you entered the church will all these same angels...only different colors. We used crochet cotton...very pretty, PurpleFi, nice job!!


----------



## purl2diva (Feb 25, 2011)

Angora,

Your mom and aunt are beautiful. There certainly is a strong resemblance. How wonderful that you were able to celebrate with her.


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Angora1 said:


> I can't believe how beautiful my aunt still is and she was 95 on Thursday. Her spirit and outlook is so amazing. She is truly young at heart. Always has a smile on her face and in her voice. She shared with me that everyone at her church calls her Mom or Grandma. They use her last name with it.
> 
> Your aunt is still a beautiful lady...she and your mother look so much alike in the wedding photo! She and your uncle sound so very special!!
> I know you had a grand time with her. Does your aunt still live alone?
> JuneK


----------



## Patches39 (Oct 27, 2012)

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from sunny (although the clouds are rolling in) Surrey.
> 
> Hope everyone is enjoying their week end and healing vibes to those who need them and hugs to everyone.
> 
> I intend to sew and knit today, but here's what I've been up to the last few days...


Lovely, and lovely wee one too. :-D


----------



## Patches39 (Oct 27, 2012)

Angora1 said:


> I can't believe how beautiful my aunt still is and she was 95 on Thursday. Her spirit and outlook is so amazing. She is truly young at heart. Always has a smile on her face and in her voice. She shared with me that everyone at her church calls her Mom or Grandma. They use her last name with it. What a sweetheart. She told DH and me about my uncle and when he lost his leg in WW2. He was driving a truck and in a valley with Germans shooting at them from both sides. They got out and quickly got under the truck as they had no protection inside. Got hit from shrapnel which took his leg but it was so hot it kept him from bleeding to death. Then the medics came in the middle of all that shooting, so brave, took him in their truck where they were all shot at. He had no idea if he would make it out or not. He was such a handsome man and the war wounds did take their toll on him. Sadly he died at 58 and you can tell she still loves him so.


Awesome family :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## piecemaker (Oct 14, 2011)

I know what you mean Dreamweaver. I broke my leg a few years ago and was in a cast for two and a half months. They gave me an option of another cast for four more weeks or an air boot which I could remove. I took the air boot as I just couldn't take another sponge bath. I just wanted to soak in the tub so badly. Praying for your speedy recovery.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Zoe, hoping fm flare over with.
Granny, healing energy for you and D.
Purplefi, little Madam is adorable.


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

Hello from a cold and very windy S. W. England . The sun is shining but no warmth in it. No real plans today now that my outing had to be postponed. Can't be bothered going for my ticket so will leave it till Monday probably. Just getting my case packed should take up some of the day. Hope all stay as well as possible and enjoy the weekend.


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

Morning all.

Dh woke me up at 9:30am. Rats, I wanted to sleep away the day. It is cold, wet, rainy and just dull and dreary out there today.

In my jammies today and have no intention of getting dressed. Don't think we have anywhere to go today either.

Love the angels, Purplefi.

Betty I am on the search for the boot cuff pattern(swirl).

I am definately getting a lot of Christmas gifts done with the boot toppers. Maybe I will make some fingerless gloves to match.

HUgs to all.


----------



## Grannypeg (Jun 17, 2011)

Interesting, when dh first got these leg pains he was taken off Crestor. In a couple of days I start preventative medication for gout along with the weaning off of the prednisone. Hopefully, I can work up to 300 mg per day this time. That's supposed to be maintenance.



Dreamweaver said:


> DARN! That gout is awful. DH has it and has been treated for 4 years with no real improvement.. (Funny, I just saw I have a full bottle of prednisone myself and can't remember for the life of me when and why it was prescribed and why I didn't take it.....) SH also gets horrible leg cramps and leg pains. His Dr. says it could be the simvastatin he takes and has taken him off it for two weeks.... Sooooooo, I'm sure his cholesterol is skyrocketing.... Wish all the Dr.'s talked to each other.
> 
> Hope you both are feeling much better soon.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Very early morning here and I'm awake!! Anxious to see DS, DDIL and DGD today. DS and DDIL are going to try to catch a movie (I don't think they get a babysitter other than grandparents) so I'll have DGD here to do some things together....I haven't seen her since this summer.
> 
> Sorry, Julie, that your friend wasn't able to get the yarn colors she wanted...will se have to order online?
> 
> I'll check out the Rowan site....I'm so backlogged with project now, though, I don't know why I'd look for other things I want to do!!


no, she decided to change designers- to Kim Hargreaves, I will make a simple striped top, in dark blue and an almost ecru. I need to sort the sofa before I can do the photos I want, for you, and Dawn, and Angora!


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

Off for now as Gage wants to go on his computer game. Peace and quiet for a while. :lol: :lol: :lol: 

Going to raid the fridge and cupboards to see what I can get together for lunch.

Be back later on.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

busyworkerbee said:


> Some of the fies are still going but are in remote areas and aware from people. One of the Sydney kpers was complaining earlier about the smoke that is still coming in from said fires.


I gather the Smoke is not good. Can't be good for my Fale with his respiratory problems. I'll have to knock up Fofoa later, and see if she knows how he is.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

jknappva said:


> WOW!! You're at opposite ends of the country from each other!!
> JuneK


And if we lived at the real extremes of the islands Cape Reinga, and Bluff, 2277km (nearly 1415 Miles)!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

gottastch said:


> Well, we have the phone back and it hasn't made anymore "ghost calls," that I know of...still having the same problems with performance - s...l...o...w - lol! When DH talks on the phone, he opens up a bunch of games somehow, with his ear...now that's something! I think I will be struggling along with this phone for a while, since we will be buying at least one appliance for the kitchen now. Our friends last night were trying to convince him to replace all the appliances in the kitchen because if we get just the refrigerator now, we'd never be able to get a match to the finish later on (the ladies were trying to convince him but I don't think he was buying it - lol). It will be nice to have a refrigerator that is more functional. The side-by-side just didn't work for us...can't put anything of any size in it. We will see how the shopping goes.
> 
> Dear cousin is struggling along. I think she is having some memory problems. She claims no one has told her what was done to her in surgery, etc...kind of worries me. Her daughter is keeping a close eye on her and we should know more soon.
> 
> I will extend happy birthday wishes to DFIL, many thanks!


Thank you!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

gottastch said:


> Yes, I Love the angels...Robbie's Angel is the pattern (DMIL's name is Robbie)  We made lots and lots of them for her church bazaar one year. It was very impressive to have a Christmas tree as you entered the church will all these same angels...only different colors. We used crochet cotton...very pretty, PurpleFi, nice job!!


Thought you would!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

martina said:


> Hello from a cold and very windy S. W. England . The sun is shining but no warmth in it. No real plans today now that my outing had to be postponed. Can't be bothered going for my ticket so will leave it till Monday probably. Just getting my case packed should take up some of the day. Hope all stay as well as possible and enjoy the weekend.


I am finding this am., chilly at 17 C- only 12 C outside!

Pity about the postponement!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> Off for now as Gage wants to go on his computer game. Peace and quiet for a while. :lol: :lol: :lol:
> 
> Going to raid the fridge and cupboards to see what I can get together for lunch.
> 
> Be back later on.


I'll be raiding my fridge around 5 tonight! It's 4 a.m., I'll feed Ringo when he wakes up! Also in jammy's this hour of a.m.. need hot drink.


----------



## Spider (Oct 15, 2012)

Hi all, from a very sunny Minnesota morning.
Trying to sell a house is a trying time for sure. Been through it enough and I know we aren't done yet.
The little baker was doing a great job. What a cutie.
Angora, loved your pictures. What a lovely lady.
Gwen, that has to be painful. Has happened to DH.
Hugs to all.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Spider said:


> Hi all, from a very sunny Minnesota morning.
> Trying to sell a house is a trying time for sure. Been through it enough and I know we aren't done yet.
> The little baker was doing a great job. What a cutie.
> Angora, loved your pictures. What a lovely lady.
> ...


Hi! Spider, Hugs!


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Just so you know,...ya can't put an attachment on a PM...person can send you their email and you can attach then.


Bulldog said:


> Jynx, I have some patterns but don't know how to put an attachment on a PM


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Ahh...I hadn't made the connection that what you're currently working on is a replacement to the Kaffe Fasset...I had surmised that getting the yarn for one of his patterns would be quite expensive because they have a lot of bits and pieces of color...Great for stash busting if you can substitute for his yarn....but to get as many skeins as you'd need to start out...oh boy!! I see where he now has his own line of painted yarns. If I ever see some on close out, I think I'll splurge. I just think he would attach his name to only quality work.

House is already...pumpkin bread is baking....flat bread batter is ready for cooking to go with chicken dinner...two kinds of hummus are made (black bean, garbanzo bean, garlic & cayenne) (same mixture only with lemon, garlic and roasted red peppers). DS and DDIL like spicy things so put the habanero jam from Germany to good use---man, that stuff is strong. I only used a 1/4 tsp. and I can taste the kick.

Time for shower and then just sit and knit on the start over of the Christmas stocking. I thoroughly went through the pattern and noted that the written and the charted are very different...I'm following one that MIL made and following her counts (8 less rows so far and she followed the chart of 62 stitches instead of written which is 60 or 61 stitches depending on where you read)...who says patterns used to be written better?



Lurker 2 said:


> no, she decided to change designers- to Kim Hargreaves, I will make a simple striped top, in dark blue and an almost ecru. I need to sort the sofa before I can do the photos I want, for you, and Dawn, and Angora!


----------



## Patches39 (Oct 27, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> I gather the Smoke is not good. Can't be good for my Fale with his respiratory problems. I'll have to knock up Fofoa later, and see if she knows how he is.


Know that's a worry, pray all is well.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

That sounds hopeful that you'll get some news of Fale...has Fofoa been in touch with you?



Lurker 2 said:


> I gather the Smoke is not good. Can't be good for my Fale with his respiratory problems. I'll have to knock up Fofoa later, and see if she knows how he is.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Ahh...I hadn't made the connection that what you're currently working on is a replacement to the Kaffe Fasset...I had surmised that getting the yarn for one of his patterns would be quite expensive because they have a lot of bits and pieces of color...Great for stash busting if you can substitute for his yarn....but to get as many skeins as you'd need to start out...oh boy!! I see where he now has his own line of painted yarns. If I ever see some on close out, I think I'll splurge. I just think he would attach his name to only quality work.
> 
> House is already...pumpkin bread is baking....flat bread batter is ready for cooking to go with chicken dinner...two kinds of hummus are made (black bean, garbanzo bean, garlic & cayenne) (same mixture only with lemon, garlic and roasted red peppers). DS and DDIL like spicy things so put the habanero jam from Germany to good use---man, that stuff is strong. I only used a 1/4 tsp. and I can taste the kick.
> 
> Time for shower and then just sit and knit on the start over of the Christmas stocking. I thoroughly went through the pattern and noted that the written and the charted are very different...I'm following one that MIL made and following her counts (8 less rows so far and she followed the chart of 62 stitches instead of written which is 60 or 61 stitches depending on where you read)...who says patterns used to be written better?


To be honest it's a bit of a disappointment, stripes will make my eyes go crazy, but when it's a commission you've got to go with what the 'customer' wants! I plan on staring on Monday!


----------



## Southern Gal (Apr 6, 2011)

5mmdpns said:


> Hi Sam and all KTP family! I have not posted much the last few KTPs and must confess that I have only read the first few pages of last week's KTP. I have just not been up to it with the fibro flares, miserable weather, and of course the visit to the gynecologist weighing on my mind.
> The gyne visit went rather well. He told me that all biopsies were normal and good. He will treat me with some hormone medication via IUD. I will go and see him again in Feb/14.
> I had no kids come around for Halloween treats. It poured rain all day and evening so I am not surprised that no one came around. The number of kids out trick or treating was very low this year. I do believe that the ritual of going door to door for Halloween is coming to an end up in my part of Canada. There is just too much violence creeping into this night and parents just dont like their kids to be involved in this. Plus there is the fact that a lot of places have Halloween parties and so that is a safer choice for kids. Zoe


hi zoe, i hope you feel better soon, glad dr stuff was ok.
we have done trunk or treat at our church for several yrs now and since we started 10 yrs ago, several churches have followed suit. mom and i were talking about when we were kids and how she would drive and stop and we got in and out of the car all night, ugh. now its so much easier to come to a big parking lot where everyone knows each other and knows the candy is safe, and the parents and kids just walk around car trunk to trunk, we decorate our trunks and dress up, we serve hot dogs, popcorn, cocoa and lemonaide and a good time is had for 2 hrs by everyone on the lot. we have face painting and have a sticker booth. its just good safe fun. if we did it at home, we wouldn't see any kids, they just don't go door to door these days. times changed.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Patches39 said:


> Know that's a worry, pray all is well.


thanks!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> That sounds hopeful that you'll get some news of Fale...has Fofoa been in touch with you?


No I have her mobile number though!


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Welcome Piecemaker....don't believe I've seen you post before. Welcome to the tea party if you are new. Sam always has room for more here and plenty of chat. Do you crochet/knit or both? Anything in the works now? Hope to see you visit again.

Angora your aunt is lovely. A beautiful lady. Good genes definitely run in your family!

Gottastch good luck replacing your frige. I have a side by side because I wanted the "water in the door" feature but agree that the freezer space is limited. I do have an upright freezer too though. Of course, now that there is only 3 of us here I haven't used the freezer; it's unplugged in fact.

Got a response from the designer of the frog hat and have to note that Darowil was spot on with translating the directions.
Again thanks to you and to Poledra for your help.

PurpleFi your ornaments are lovely; keep meaning to make some knitted ornaments for our tree but still haven't gotten around to it. Little Madam is so sweet looking. 

Lurker love the recent picture postings.

If I've forgotten anyone...just remember I have c.r.a.f.t...LOL
Nothing intentional. Hugs to you. Oh yes, toe is better; DH getting me a finger cot thing for it so I can put on a shoe.

Edit: Rookie sounds like you have a wonderful weekend planned; have fun and relax. The stockings sound fabulous and can't wait to see them.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Melody could I also have a copy of the swirl cuff pattern?


gagesmom said:


> Morning all.
> 
> Dh woke me up at 9:30am. Rats, I wanted to sleep away the day. It is cold, wet, rainy and just dull and dreary out there today.
> 
> ...


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Welcome Piecemaker....don't believe I've seen you post before. Welcome to the tea party if you are new. Sam always has room for more here and plenty of chat. Do you crochet/knit or both? Anything in the works now? Hope to see you visit again.
> 
> Angora your aunt is lovely. A beautiful lady. Good genes definitely run in your family!
> 
> ...


The Marina/Harbour Bridge?


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Yes...couldn't remember the name of the place. Your commission piece sounds like it will be lovely; hope you'll post a picture of it before delivering it.

DD has a long work day today; at both jobs one from from 10:30-3 and then the other from 5 pm-10. I plan on using her absence to my advantage and work on her panda hat.

quote=Lurker 2]The Marina/Harbour Bridge?[/quote]


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Gwen, here is one version.


Ugh Boot Cozy or Topper


Lion Brand Thick and Quick yarn or similar Bulky Weight Yarn. Color of your choice. I 
  didn't test gauge because they will be really stretchy and should fit regardless. If you need, you can always cast on the stitches, knit the first four rounds, try them on your Uggs to make sure before you continue.

Size US 13, 16 inch circular needles

Cast on 40 Stitches. Connect yarn to work in the round. Make sure stitches are not twisted and place a marker for beginning of round.

Mock Cable Pattern

Round 1 P1, K3, P1 repeat around
Round 2 P1, K3, P1 repeat around
Round 3 P1, Slip one purlwise with yarn held in back, K2, pass slipped stitch over the K2, P1 repeat around
Round 4 P1, K1, YO, K1, P1 repeat around

Work in K2, P2 rib for four rounds.

Work mock cable pattern 8 times.

Work in K2, P2 rib for four rounds. 
Bind off losely following pattern.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> She is a 'Wonder Woman' and tries very hard to live an 'eco-friendly life', which I really admire!


Oh no! No wonder woman here, lol... I don't have the figure for it. lol 
Thank you all, but I just go about my day the way you all do, I am lucky in that I don't have any ailments or pains (most of the time), that interrupt my daily doings. So many of you all work through so much pain and injury and still accomplish so much. 
I slept in this morning, sent DH off on the drop off of pipe that he needed to take to Douglas, Wy, about 11/2 hours away at 5:30 am and then went back to bed. Slept through my alarm and didn't get up until 9:30 am. :shock:
I think I must have needed it, but I am a bit foggy in the brain. 
Well, off to get caught up. 
Hugs


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:
> even though this is evening, SATURDAY : I have had a wonderful day out!


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Pics. from by the Marina where we had our late lunch- me and Vivien, after going to the little yarn shop, 'Alterknitives', in Herne Bay.


Beautiful!!! What a lovely place to sit and visit. I do miss the ocean.


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Good afternoon from sunny Surrey, the sky is clear and we are going to have a lovely sunset soon, although it is now quite windy and we had some downpours earlier in the day.

I have had a productive time and have, eventually, finished my dreambird. Decided it was too short to use on it's own so have sewn it to a poncho I have made....


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Oh no! No wonder woman here, lol... I don't have the figure for it. lol
> Thank you all, but I just go about my day the way you all do, I am lucky in that I don't have any ailments or pains (most of the time), that interrupt my daily doings. So many of you all work through so much pain and injury and still accomplish so much.
> I slept in this morning, sent DH off on the drop off of pipe that he needed to take to Douglas, Wy, about 11/2 hours away at 5:30 am and then went back to bed. Slept through my alarm and didn't get up until 9:30 am. :shock:
> I think I must have needed it, but I am a bit foggy in the brain.
> ...


have you had that coffee yet?


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Beautiful!!! What a lovely place to sit and visit. I do miss the ocean.


It was really good- and what was more they allowed Vivien to have her dog with us!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Good afternoon from sunny Surrey, the sky is clear and we are going to have a lovely sunset soon, although it is now quite windy and we had some downpours earlier in the day.
> 
> I have had a productive time and have, eventually, finished my dreambird. Decided it was too short to use on it's own so have sewn it to a poncho I have made....


That looks so fine!


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> That looks so fine!


Hi Julie, thank you. Lots of gusty hugs coming your way. xx


----------



## Patches39 (Oct 27, 2012)

PurpleFi said:


> Good afternoon from sunny Surrey, the sky is clear and we are going to have a lovely sunset soon, although it is now quite windy and we had some downpours earlier in the day.
> 
> I have had a productive time and have, eventually, finished my dreambird. Decided it was too short to use on it's own so have sewn it to a poncho I have made....


Beautiful just beautiful :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Good afternoon from sunny Surrey, the sky is clear and we are going to have a lovely sunset soon, although it is now quite windy and we had some downpours earlier in the day.
> 
> I have had a productive time and have, eventually, finished my dreambird. Decided it was too short to use on it's own so have sewn it to a poncho I have made....


It's beautiful and what a clever idea. It looks great on the poncho!


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Thanks! Have copied and saved. Will definitely give this a try.



sassafras123 said:


> Gwen, here is one version.
> 
> Ugh Boot Cozy or Topper
> 
> ...


----------



## purl2diva (Feb 25, 2011)

Clever idea to add to the poncho (which you. Just happened to have?).it is beautiful. We need to see it modeled.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Oh my PurpleFi...that is beyond stunning! It is quitr a masterpiece. How clever you are to have come up with the idea of attaching it to the poncho.



PurpleFi said:


> Good afternoon from sunny Surrey, the sky is clear and we are going to have a lovely sunset soon, although it is now quite windy and we had some downpours earlier in the day.
> 
> I have had a productive time and have, eventually, finished my dreambird. Decided it was too short to use on it's own so have sewn it to a poncho I have made....


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Well if I don't get busy knitting I won't get DD's hat done so I'm outta here for now. TTYL


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

purl2diva said:


> Clever idea to add to the poncho (which you. Just happened to have?).it is beautiful. We need to see it modeled.


I just happened to make the poncho. That was the easy bit :lol:


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Oh my PurpleFi...that is beyond stunning! It is quitr a masterpiece. How clever you are to have come up with the idea of attaching it to the poncho.


Hi Gwen and thank you, hope you are doing ok. Happy knitting and love and hugs. xxxx


----------



## Pup lover (May 17, 2012)

PurpleFi said:


> Good afternoon from sunny Surrey, the sky is clear and we are going to have a lovely sunset soon, although it is now quite windy and we had some downpours earlier in the day.
> 
> I have had a productive time and have, eventually, finished my dreambird. Decided it was too short to use on it's own so have sewn it to a poncho I have made....


Lovely job on the dreambird and poncho!


----------



## Pup lover (May 17, 2012)

DGS is keepin us hopping! Not much of anything getting done,except playing with cars and coloring. Amazing how 1 three year old keeps two adults busy. Lol

Memorial today for the Officer who was killed. The driver of the car that him was drunk. He is a 33 year old man from out of state. He was treated and released from the hospital and then arrested. Too many people at service for family to see thdm all in the time allotted.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Pup lover said:


> Lovely job on the dreambird and poncho!


 :thumbup: Agreed!


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

Lovely dreambird and attaching it to the poncho a great idea! Beautiful work.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

I have been trying to reinstall my font this morning (among other things...) and am getting incredibly frustrated--I know I have done it at least twice before successfully. Ack.

Well, I will leave it off and do something else for a bit, though without the font, charting won't work.

I finished up two slipper soles last night and am trying to decide what to use for the upper (thinking of a cable design). Once I use up all this yarn, I can move on to the dog sweaters. 

One of the Boys had an abscess in his cheek, so I had to deal with that this morning as well. Ugh, kitty first aid is not my favorite thing, but at least I know how to deal with it. Poor fellow, but I think he is already feeling better.

I'm not sure whether I'll make the barley mushroom dish tonight (I plan to--just a matter of sorting the day). 

Back to the work at hand...hugs & blessings to all!


----------



## Southern Gal (Apr 6, 2011)

Angora1 said:


> I can't believe how beautiful my aunt still is and she was 95 on Thursday. Her spirit and outlook is so amazing. She is truly young at heart. Always has a smile on her face and in her voice.
> 
> thank you so much for sharing your photo's what a beauty she still is, you can tell just by looking at her, what a sweet spirit she has.


----------



## Southern Gal (Apr 6, 2011)

i am so glad to back on line again, i missed all of last wk i hope to go back and run through quickly (or not) our server was out for this area, then when it all came back on, our modum went out, so tec just came this morning, between he and i (i am so un computer savey) we got me back on line, very nice gent. from Missouri, on loan here to help a while. 
today, i have the heat on a touch, we had rain on halloween and then this cool front came in. bj is working today, and i did a tad of house work, yuk!!!!! i cooked yesterday, so no more this wkend. 
as always i do so enjoy all of your pictures. 
i am currently finishing up Keagans slouch hat for Christmas, i am currently on dpns. then on to do a friend a scarf for this winter. i may try some of the ugh boot cuffs. later all


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Good afternoon from sunny Surrey, the sky is clear and we are going to have a lovely sunset soon, although it is now quite windy and we had some downpours earlier in the day.
> 
> I have had a productive time and have, eventually, finished my dreambird. Decided it was too short to use on it's own so have sewn it to a poncho I have made....


That is very beautiful


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Hi Julie, thank you. Lots of gusty hugs coming your way. xx


Gutsy hugs for you too, dear PurpleFi! OOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO
I am working on some sea colours for my notions folder, from Shirley's workshop (well Jeannne's to be more accurate).I will be bring purple in too- possibly some of the gold yarn I have in the 4ply weight, I so enjoy colour! 5-52pm for you! are the Gk's on a over nighter, or was it several days?


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> I just happened to make the poncho. That was the easy bit :lol:


and of course just happened to have a length of purple on hand!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Pup lover said:


> Memorial today for the Officer who was killed. The driver of the car that him was drunk. He is a 33 year old man from out of state. He was treated and released from the hospital and then arrested. Too many people at service for family to see thdm all in the time allotted.


Did not comment earlier- but that was so tragic- the loss not only of a good handler but also his dog, hard to replace. Let alone the grieving his family faces.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> ...
> 
> One of the Boys had an abscess in his cheek, so I had to deal with that this morning as well. Ugh, kitty first aid is not my favorite thing, but at least I know how to deal with it. Poor fellow, but I think he is already feeling better.
> 
> ...


Is the plumbing all sorted? the barley mushroom dish sounds so good- I am mid fast today- so will not talk much of food.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Is the plumbing all sorted? the barley mushroom dish sounds so good- I am mid fast today- so will not talk much of food.


So far, the plumbing seems to be working as it should--since this is an ongoing trouble, I'm always a little wary! The main in the front needs replacing, but the owners have yet to do it.

We haven't been to the market--have some work yet to finish up, so we shall see what is on the menu later.

44F here right now, and it has warmed up since we woke this morning. Ugh, I am not ready for winter (there is talk of possible snow next week, though I am doubtful it will reach us here in the valley). It is November, however, so I suppose it's coming whether I'm ready or not. :XD: I hope to get my cardigan finished soon.


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Good afternoon from sunny Surrey, the sky is clear and we are going to have a lovely sunset soon, although it is now quite windy and we had some downpours earlier in the day.
> 
> I have had a productive time and have, eventually, finished my dreambird. Decided it was too short to use on it's own so have sewn it to a poncho I have made....


PurpleFi, your dreambird is beautiful...I love it!!!
junek


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> So far, the plumbing seems to be working as it should--since this is an ongoing trouble, I'm always a little wary! The main in the front needs replacing, but the owners have yet to do it.
> 
> We haven't been to the market--have some work yet to finish up, so we shall see what is on the menu later.
> 
> 44F here right now, and it has warmed up since we woke this morning. Ugh, I am not ready for winter (there is talk of possible snow next week, though I am doubtful it will reach us here in the valley). It is November, however, so I suppose it's coming whether I'm ready or not. :XD: I hope to get my cardigan finished soon.


mmmmmmmm That would be nice! I often end up trying to do winter stuff in the heat of summer! It has gone down to 16 C. still 12 outside! Cloudy day!
the root problem with the tree(?) is NOT good.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> the root problem with the tree(?) is NOT good.


Yep. It's the tree next door, though the plumber now the pipe is compromised, even taking out the tree will no longer 'fix' things entirely. So we live with it until we move, I suppose, though I have no idea how long that might be.


----------



## dollyclaire (May 21, 2011)

PurpleFi wrote:
Good evening from rainy Surrey. Been resting today and crocheting angels.
Off to bed soon. Sending healing hugs and vibes to those who need them and hoe everyone has a good week end.



darowil said:


> Please I really would rather be left alone if being hoed is the option.


If you really want to hoe could you come and do it in my garden please, thanks lol lol


----------



## Karena (Jul 3, 2011)

Thanks for the soup recipes. I make vegetable with beef and barley. If I had a crowd to feed I certainly would break out the crock pot more often. Hommade is so good for us, no added salt. 
I just bought a creamy corn and rosted pepper soup from Trader Joe's, in a box yet. Going to give it a try. 
Karen


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> Yep. It's the tree next door, though the plumber now the pipe is compromised, even taking out the tree will no longer 'fix' things entirely. So we live with it until we move, I suppose, though I have no idea how long that might be.


that is s a bummer- especially as it is not growing on the property!


----------



## Kathleendoris (Sep 20, 2012)

PurpleFi said:


> Good afternoon from sunny Surrey, the sky is clear and we are going to have a lovely sunset soon, although it is now quite windy and we had some downpours earlier in the day.
> 
> I have had a productive time and have, eventually, finished my dreambird. Decided it was too short to use on it's own so have sewn it to a poncho I have made....


That is quite stunning! Have you reached the point where you feel you could teach the design to us lesser mortals? I would be ready to give it a go if you were ready to give a lead.

We had a lovely afternoon with my oldest friend and her husband. When I say oldest friend, I mean the person who has been my friend for longest, since we were both 12 years old. She is just one week younger than me, so by no means the oldest of my friends.

This evening should have been spent at a Bonfire and Firework display held to raise funds for my eldest granddaughter's Guide troop, but it has had to be cancelled because of high winds. I don't know yet if it will be possible to put it on another evening, but right now, I am happy to be staying home and warm.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

PurpleFi your scarf is exquisite. Clever to sew to cape. Very impressed. Love the colors.

Angora, your Aunt is beautiful. I hope I age that gracefully and playfully.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Karena said:


> Thanks for the soup recipes. I make vegetable with beef and barley. If I had a crowd to feed I certainly would break out the crock pot more often. Hommade is so good for us, no added salt.
> I just bought a creamy corn and rosted pepper soup from Trader Joe's, in a box yet. Going to give it a try.
> Karen


Love soup with beef and barley! Crockpots are the best in winter, aren't they?


----------



## Bulldog (Mar 25, 2011)

Purple...love your angels and the touch of gold is just perfect. Little madam is adorable and looks right at home in the kitchen. Aren't the trees just wonderful this time of the year.

Daralene, your aunt looks wonderful. Tell her she is beautiful and give her a hug. I am so happy for you that your energy level is improving. I am sure you enjoyed your day and that your family was thrilled to have you there to share it with you.

Benda, we want pictures of your projects. So glad there was no damage from weather and no bodily harm.


----------



## Bulldog (Mar 25, 2011)

Kathy, your Robbiee's Angel was also so pretty. Need to post it again so those who haven't seen it can.

I was also on Simvastin and had such horrible leg, foot, and hand cramps. Dr took me off of it and kept me on Trilipix and Fish Oil three times a day. Cramps have not been as frequent and do not last as long. Get better each day. The Fish Oil actually was the best advice. My Cholesterol has never been so good.

Melody, don't worry about pattern. Enjoy your day, honey. Play with Gage.


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Designer1234 said:


> That is very beautiful


Hi, Shirley, sure have missed seeing you since you've had to cut back your time on the computer with your shoulder problems!! I'm having a time with my shoulder,too. Mine is my right shoulder and I'm right-handed so I'm in the same boat with you!! And I found that if I'm on the computer very long, it gives me a fit. I didn't knit much yesterday or today. I have a dr's appt. next week. 
Did you get the cortisone shot for your shoulder that you were going to ask the dr. about?
Hugs,
JuneK


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> So far, the plumbing seems to be working as it should--since this is an ongoing trouble, I'm always a little wary! The main in the front needs replacing, but the owners have yet to do it.
> 
> We haven't been to the market--have some work yet to finish up, so we shall see what is on the menu later.
> 
> 44F here right now, and it has warmed up since we woke this morning. Ugh, I am not ready for winter (there is talk of possible snow next week, though I am doubtful it will reach us here in the valley). It is November, however, so I suppose it's coming whether I'm ready or not. :XD: I hope to get my cardigan finished soon.


Where do you live in New Mexico? I went there on vacation many years ago and loved it...flew into Albuquerque and drove up to Santa Fe and took a guided tour to Taos and around that region. So very different from where I live.
Hope the plumbing fix works for a while!
JuneK


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

Purplefi....Your dreambird is lovely. I like the idea of attaching it to the poncho. Loved the ornaments as well. Is your baker available? Can tell she takes after her Grandma.

Daralene...your aunt is beautiful just like your mom. If you look anything like them as you age, you will continue to be a beautiful woman yourself. I love the white hair.

Poledra....I slept in until 6 AM. I woke up at 3 and again at 4:30 but lazed around until 6 then got up and showered, shopped, went to the gym to workout, did lunch, laundry and now off to volunteer at our fall festival at church this evening. Good thing I did not have to work today. 

Sam...what a lovely gift to give to your friend. I know that he will appreciate that very much and will think of you everytime he covers up with it. Hope the boys are feeling better today.

Gwen....Hope you are feeling better. Your hats are lovely. 

Gagesmom....you are one busy woman with working and all the knitting you are putting out. Glad that you have your knitting to help you destress right now as you have had a lot to deal with lately.

Jeanette...Have a fabulous time with GD. I am working on a Christmas stocking using sport weight yarn and size 2 needle. It is a commissioned piece that has to be just like all the rest of that family's stockings. It is a lot of work.

Warm and healthy wishes to everyone. Take care as I need to head out for the evening. Can't wait to see the kids costumes. It will be a fun time.


----------



## Bulldog (Mar 25, 2011)

Hey Soider. How are you, sweet sister of my heart?

Gwen, thanks for the info on attachments.

Jeannette, your weekend sounds wonderful.I love love love Hummus. Don't get it often as I am the only one who likes it.

Thanks for the pattern, Joy. Grandaughter and three friends will be elated.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Your aunt is still a beautiful lady...she and your mother look so much alike in the wedding photo! She and your uncle sound so very special!!
I know you had a grand time with her. Does your aunt still live alone?
JuneK[/quote]

Thank you June. Her daughter has moved in with her. My aunt adopted her after I went back to live with my mother as it made her so sad to have me leave. Makes me feel good when she tells me that.

Purl2diva, thank you.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Sorry to always be behind. I'm sure I'm not the only one though, so if I have missed thanking anyone, please accept my thanks and I will try and catch up.

Dreamweaver, so nice to see you again. Sure will understand if you need another break but just so lovely to see posts from you.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Patches39 said:


> Awesome family :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


Thanks Patches. It really was wonderful spending the time living with my aunt and uncle. Such wonderful peole.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Grannypeg said:


> Interesting, when dh first got these leg pains he was taken off Crestor. In a couple of days I start preventative medication for gout along with the weaning off of the prednisone. Hopefully, I can work up to 300 mg per day this time. That's supposed to be maintenance.


Hope you and DH will soon be feeling better. I know you have had a lot of pain and that is no fun at all. Hugs


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

gagesmom said:


> Off for now as Gage wants to go on his computer game. Peace and quiet for a while. :lol: :lol: :lol:
> 
> Going to raid the fridge and cupboards to see what I can get together for lunch.
> 
> Be back later on.


Yes, it would have been the perfect day for snuggling in. I had to get up too. Not as cold here as I thought it would be. Was going to get my garlic in today but too rainy.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

jknappva said:


> Where do you live in New Mexico? I went there on vacation many years ago and loved it...flew into Albuquerque and drove up to Santa Fe and took a guided tour to Taos and around that region. So very different from where I live.
> Hope the plumbing fix works for a while!
> JuneK


I'm in Albuquerque--right in the middle of the state.


----------



## Bulldog (Mar 25, 2011)

Purle...just love the way your dreambird looks attached to the poncho. What a brilliant idea.

Kathy...go for the French door refrigerator. All my daughter's have one and I would love to have one.

Remembering the young man and his dog and his family.

And we are glad you are back online, DOnna.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Well, it was a short stop, sort of hit and run here. Have the musical to go to tonight and have been working around the house and now I need a nap if I am going to go. We were going to go to a matinee but I ran out of energy. Think it is called Inequality for All.

My friend has a job. Now she has thought this before and it has fallen through so as excited as I am, we both know we have to wait till she is there and working. It is perfect for her as she will be in Marketing and Customer Relations. She is such a people person and handles situations so amazingly. She would always astound me how she could turn a bad situation into something positive when we worked together. My fingers are crossed. She will be working in the Fingerlakes and it is so beautiful there.


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

Just after 4pm here and I fell asleep on the couch.   (for 2 hours)

Finished the second boot cuff, have 3 sets of swirl, and 3 sets mock cable.

Have not decided what I want to make next. :roll: :roll: :roll:


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

Hi everyone - the snow from the other day melted very quickly but winter has arrived today -- we have 6" at least already and it is supposed to snow all night and tomorrow so it seems as if Winter has really arrived. It isn't bitterly cold though although chilly. It is 0C or around 32F but it promises lower temperatures for the next 3 days. 

We don't have any appointments next week -- managed to get them all done.As a result we don't have to go anywhere for the next few days. 

The kids are coming this afternoon as it is Pat's 80th - I tell him he is catching up with me - but he never seems to. We had our Granddaughter stay overnight last night which was good - she is such a dear little 9 year old. Smart as a whip and very kind and sweet.

I hope everyone is doing well. I have the2nd sleeve nearly to the same stage as the first. I will finish them up last. next i will finish off the length of the bottom of the sweater then do the band and bottom band and then the cuffs.

I have also started a pair of Sassifras's boot cuffs -and hope to make 3 pairs for Christmas presents. 

It is so nice to hear from Jynx, Zoe, and any others who have not been feeling well. Life sometimes gets difficult but we all hang in there.

Caren, I have been thinking of your weekend -- I hope everything worked out well for you and am glad the fellow in the accident appears to be doing well. You are amazing with what you accomplish. 

Zoe, glad you had good news from the Doctor. 

I had a cortisone shot on Thursday and have not had to take a pain pill since then although it gets achy by the end of the day. It is such a nice thing to be pain free even for a little while. It certainly has made a difference this time. We weren't sure whether it would work for me. the Doctor thought there was a good chance that it would. so I get one every 3 months. We ordered 
pizzas last night for Hayley and us --We never have pizza but it was nice to have one for a change. Life is not overly exciting but very good. 

We are going to have fun trying to get prepared for a big move. my arm just doesn't allow me to do much and so we will get b oxes and slowly start filling them later in the winter when everything is confirmed. Kelly and his friends will move the heavy stuff into the truck and i think I have Pat convinced that the days of heavy lifting are over. He is so used to being the strongest person in the room -- it is a big adjustment but he is dealing well.

I just watched one of my favorite movies - the notebook -- Rachel McAdams is a Canadian I believe. I really enjoyed it. 

Gwen -- give Marianne my best wishes and good thoughts. 

I hope Charlotte is doing okay -- keep us informed if any of you hear from her or Rick. 

Not much news today -- taking it pretty easy. Hate the [email protected]


----------



## Wynn11 (Jul 20, 2011)

Jinx, welcome back. Hope you are lots and lots better. xo


----------



## Wynn11 (Jul 20, 2011)

Sorry everyone. It's good to be here again. Hope you are all well. Love and kisses.


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

Wish it was snow here and not all this disgusting rain.

Our yard is just a huge mud puddle.

Making meatloaf, corn and potatoes for supper tonight. Can't wait it will be so yummy.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Happy Birthday to Pat, * Shirley*


----------



## TNS (Nov 27, 2012)

PurpleFi said:


> Good afternoon from sunny Surrey, the sky is clear and we are going to have a lovely sunset soon, although it is now quite windy and we had some downpours earlier in the day.
> 
> I have had a productive time and have, eventually, finished my dreambird. Decided it was too short to use on it's own so have sewn it to a poncho I have made....


That looks really impressive, what a great idea.! And lovely colours, as usual.


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

Got to go and start supper.

Love and hugs to all.


----------



## TNS (Nov 27, 2012)

Shirley, a very happy 80th birthday to Pat. I'm sure you will have a lovely time with the family, and hope it continues that way all the coming year.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

I figure that anyone who can water the garden and knit at the same time is bound to get a lot done.

sam



Bulldog said:


> Melody, can you direct me to the other boot cuff pattern you mentioned. The wavy one? Maybe I can get granddaughter a pair or two made.
> Kaye, you are always busy, darling. You are a sweetie to do all you do for your DSM, Marla? Not to count all the other stuff you have stayed busy with plus doing your knitting. I have such admiration for you, honey.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

cut and paste bulldog

sam



Bulldog said:


> Jynx, I have some patterns but don't know how to put an attachment on a PM


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

wonderful pictures Julie - thanks for sharing.

sam



Lurker 2 said:


> Pics. from by the Marina where we had our late lunch- me and Vivien, after going to the little yarn shop, 'Alterknitives', in Herne Bay.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

no - not until tomorrow morning at 1400 hours.

sam



Lurker 2 said:


> I did wonder- you are on EST now?


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Angora...so good too hear the news of a job for your friend...I was really worried about it being in the prison...this sounds so much better and she's well suited for it. Take it easy...I know you're feeling more energetic and you're doing so well...but you still need to conserve your energy. The musical sounds wonderful---I'll bet we will see one ore more of the DGC's on Broadway.

PurpleFi---Love the Dreambird and the poncho it is attached to...lovely work and a wonderful solution. Wish I had some of your creativity.



Angora1 said:


> Well, it was a short stop, sort of hit and run here. Have the musical to go to tonight and have been working around the house and now I need a nap if I am going to go. We were going to go to a matinee but I ran out of energy. Think it is called Inequality for All.
> 
> My friend has a job. Now she has thought this before and it has fallen through so as excited as I am, we both know we have to wait till she is there and working. It is perfect for her as she will be in Marketing and Customer Relations. She is such a people person and handles situations so amazingly. She would always astound me how she could turn a bad situation into something positive when we worked together. My fingers are crossed. She will be working in the Fingerlakes and it is so beautiful there.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Angora...so good too hear the news of a job for your friend...I was really worried about it being in the prison...this sounds so much better and she's well suited for it. Take it easy...I know you're feeling more energetic and you're doing so well...but you still need to conserve your energy. The musical sounds wonderful---I'll bet we will see one ore more of the DGC's on Broadway.

PurpleFi---Love the Dreambird and the poncho it is attached to...lovely work and a wonderful solution. Wish I had some of your creativity.



Angora1 said:


> Well, it was a short stop, sort of hit and run here. Have the musical to go to tonight and have been working around the house and now I need a nap if I am going to go. We were going to go to a matinee but I ran out of energy. Think it is called Inequality for All.
> 
> My friend has a job. Now she has thought this before and it has fallen through so as excited as I am, we both know we have to wait till she is there and working. It is perfect for her as she will be in Marketing and Customer Relations. She is such a people person and handles situations so amazingly. She would always astound me how she could turn a bad situation into something positive when we worked together. My fingers are crossed. She will be working in the Fingerlakes and it is so beautiful there.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

good to see you irishowen - how have you been? what are you knitting now.

sam



inishowen said:


> How lovely to see you back Dreamweaver! We missed you. I hope you are feeling better every day, and you enjoyed that shower!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

batten down the hatches tns - we don't want you to blow away.

sam



TNS said:


> Good morning from Guernsey, grey and threatening to be wet and windy here. Up to p10 already so I'd better get reading.....


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

I think little madam is very cute purplefi - she looks very intent on what she is doing.

sam



PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from sunny (although the clouds are rolling in) Surrey.
> 
> Hope everyone is enjoying their week end and healing vibes to those who need them and hugs to everyone.
> 
> I intend to sew and knit today, but here's what I've been up to the last few days...


----------



## Bulldog (Mar 25, 2011)

Forgot about that, Sam. And you were tht one who taught me t
to do it!


cut and paste bulldog

sam


Bulldog wrote:
Jynx, I have some patterns but don't know how to put an attachment on a PM


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

Jeanette - what does the coconut do?

sam



RookieRetiree said:


> Once I made sure I drank at least 3-4 bottles of water per day and added the Omega 3 supplements, it seems to have gotten rid of my leg cramps and it's improved my dry skin...I also try to get at least 1 T of coconut in me as well as on me per day....it's so much better than it was and I hope I get through the winter without the aggravation I had last winter. I also am running a humidifier besides the one on the furnace.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

thewren said:


> wonderful pictures Julie - thanks for sharing.
> 
> sam


Our Harbour Bridge does not quite rival the Sydney one- but they were so proud of it when it opened around 1957.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

thewren said:


> no - not until tomorrow morning at 1400 hours.
> 
> sam


ooooops forgot you are that day behind us!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

she is indeed lovely - you can see her personality in her eyes - lucky you.

sam



Angora1 said:


> I can't believe how beautiful my aunt still is and she was 95 on Thursday. Her spirit and outlook is so amazing. She is truly young at heart. Always has a smile on her face and in her voice. She shared with me that everyone at her church calls her Mom or Grandma. They use her last name with it. What a sweetheart. She told DH and me about my uncle and when he lost his leg in WW2. He was driving a truck and in a valley with Germans shooting at them from both sides. They got out and quickly got under the truck as they had no protection inside. Got hit from shrapnel which took his leg but it was so hot it kept him from bleeding to death. Then the medics came in the middle of all that shooting, so brave, took him in their truck where they were all shot at. He had no idea if he would make it out or not. He was such a handsome man and the war wounds did take their toll on him. Sadly he died at 58 and you can tell she still loves him so.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

I vote for the frigadaire (I know that is spelled wrong) the French door with the drawer inside - looks very nice. I think the woman that had the show with regis philben is the one advertising it.

sam



gottastch said:


> Well, we have the phone back and it hasn't made anymore "ghost calls," that I know of...still having the same problems with performance - s...l...o...w - lol! When DH talks on the phone, he opens up a bunch of games somehow, with his ear...now that's something! I think I will be struggling along with this phone for a while, since we will be buying at least one appliance for the kitchen now. Our friends last night were trying to convince him to replace all the appliances in the kitchen because if we get just the refrigerator now, we'd never be able to get a match to the finish later on (the ladies were trying to convince him but I don't think he was buying it - lol). It will be nice to have a refrigerator that is more functional. The side-by-side just didn't work for us...can't put anything of any size in it. We will see how the shopping goes.
> 
> Dear cousin is struggling along. I think she is having some memory problems. She claims no one has told her what was done to her in surgery, etc...kind of worries me. Her daughter is keeping a close eye on her and we should know more soon.
> 
> I will extend happy birthday wishes to DFIL, many thanks!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

what would the weather be like there?

sam



Lurker 2 said:


> And if we lived at the real extremes of the islands Cape Reinga, and Bluff, 2277km (nearly 1415 Miles)!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

oh dear - where did I miss you piecemaker - indeed - welcome to the knitting tea party - gwen was right - there is always plenty of fresh hot tea and an empty chair at the table so come as often as you like - we'll be looking for you.

sam



Gweniepooh said:


> Welcome Piecemaker....don't believe I've seen you post before. Welcome to the tea party if you are new. Sam always has room for more here and plenty of chat. Do you crochet/knit or both? Anything in the works now? Hope to see you visit again.
> 
> Angora your aunt is lovely. A beautiful lady. Good genes definitely run in your family!
> 
> ...


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

my granddaughter has been buying old sweaters at goodwill and using the sleeves as boot toppers.

sam



sassafras123 said:


> Gwen, here is one version.
> 
> Ugh Boot Cozy or Topper
> 
> ...


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

that is lovely purplefi - what a great use of the dreambird - looks like they were made for each other.

sam



PurpleFi said:


> Good afternoon from sunny Surrey, the sky is clear and we are going to have a lovely sunset soon, although it is now quite windy and we had some downpours earlier in the day.
> 
> I have had a productive time and have, eventually, finished my dreambird. Decided it was too short to use on it's own so have sewn it to a poncho I have made....


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> I'm in Albuquerque--right in the middle of the state.


I loved Albuquerque...and especially the old quarter...the city is such a mixture of very modern and history. My oldest daughter always goes to a Pastel Convention in Albuquerque. It think it's held every other year.
Like I said AZ and NM are so completely different from VA!
JuneK


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Great idea Sam, thank your granddaughter.


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Angora1 said:


> Well, it was a short stop, sort of hit and run here. Have the musical to go to tonight and have been working around the house and now I need a nap if I am going to go. We were going to go to a matinee but I ran out of energy. Think it is called Inequality for All.
> 
> My friend has a job. Now she has thought this before and it has fallen through so as excited as I am, we both know we have to wait till she is there and working. It is perfect for her as she will be in Marketing and Customer Relations. She is such a people person and handles situations so amazingly. She would always astound me how she could turn a bad situation into something positive when we worked together. My fingers are crossed. She will be working in the Fingerlakes and it is so beautiful there.


How wonderful! Will continue to pray that the job is a sure thing and she loves it. Yes that is a very pretty area!
Junek


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> I imagine that your heart fell to your feet to see something like that. Glad that Grant is trained to help even though he didn't really need to do anything. Hopefully the man is doing very well. His poor family must have been extremely scared.
> Goodnight, hugs.


Yes it did all I could think of was hope he will be OK and the family was there didn't really now what to do other than make sure he didn't move until he got help.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

just keep in mind melody - one does not need to shovel the rain.

sam



gagesmom said:


> Wish it was snow here and not all this disgusting rain.
> 
> Our yard is just a huge mud puddle.
> 
> Making meatloaf, corn and potatoes for supper tonight. Can't wait it will be so yummy.


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

next week -- managed to get them all done.As a result we don't have to go anywhere for the next few days. 

The kids are coming this afternoon as it is Pat's 80th - I tell him he is catching up with me - but he never seems to. We had our Granddaughter stay overnight last night which was good - she is such a dear little 9 year old. Smart as a whip and very kind and sweet.
It is so nice to hear from Jynx, Zoe, and any others who have not been feeling well. Life sometimes gets difficult but we all hang in there.
I had a cortisone shot on Thursday and have not had to take a pain pill since then although it gets achy by the end of the day. It is such a nice thing to be pain free even for a little while. It certainly has made a difference this time. We weren't sure whether it would work for me. the Doctor thought there was a good chance that it would. so I get one every 3 months. We ordered 
pizzas last night for Hayley and us --We never have pizza but it was nice to have one for a change. Life is not overly exciting but very good. 

We are going to have fun trying to get prepared for a big move. my arm just doesn't allow me to do much and so we will get b oxes and slowly start filling them later in the winter when everything is confirmed. Kelly and his friends will move the heavy stuff into the truck and i think I have Pat convinced that the days of heavy lifting are over. He is so used to being the strongest person in the room -- it is a big adjustment but he is dealing well.

So glad to hear the shot worked, Shirley. I haven't had very good luck with cortizone but am hoping Tues. it will work for my shoulder. 
A VERY HAPPY BIRTHDAY, PAT!!! I hope you have many more. I know it's hard to sit back and let family and friends to the heavy lifting and moving. IN the last decade, I've almost gotten used to it.
Hugs to you both and Hayley.
JuneK


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

a happy happy birthday to pat - have a lovely party with family.

you talked about packing - has the decision been made to definitely move?

sam



Designer1234 said:


> Hi everyone - the snow from the other day melted very quickly but winter has arrived today -- we have 6" at least already and it is supposed to snow all night and tomorrow so it seems as if Winter has really arrived. It isn't bitterly cold though although chilly. It is 0C or around 32F but it promises lower temperatures for the next 3 days.
> 
> We don't have any appointments next week -- managed to get them all done.As a result we don't have to go anywhere for the next few days.
> 
> ...


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

what do they do at a pastel convention?

sam



jknappva said:


> I loved Albuquerque...and especially the old quarter...the city is such a mixture of very modern and history. My oldest daughter always goes to a Pastel Convention in Albuquerque. It think it's held every other year.
> Like I said AZ and NM are so completely different from VA!
> JuneK


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

thewren said:


> what do they do at a pastel convention?
> 
> sam


Pastels are a type of painting. The conventions have workshops,etc taught by professionals artists in that field...and it's a good way to network. I can't remember if this coming year is when it's held or if it was this year. It's usually in the spring. If it was this year, my daughter couldn't go because she was bogged down at work. So she wouldn't have kept me up to date on what she was doing and seeing old friends. That's why I can't remember.
I do remember that the last one she attended, she drove from Houston to Albuquerque and took her time. She sent us pictures of the road trip and it really looked like fun.
JuneK


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

thewren said:


> what would the weather be like there?
> 
> sam


The far North while beautiful- is hotter by a degree or two often than us, But also can cop the cyclones coming down from the north- and in recent years there has been quite serious flooding.
(Cape Reinga).
Down South- Invercargill- which is the larger town by Bluff, is the oyster capital, but exposed to the winds directly from Antarctica. People are renowned for speaking with a Scottish accent- their whole life style is under threat because of the uncertainty around the company that has the Aluminium Smelter (Rio Tinto?) having a contract for electricity only till 2017 I think it is.


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Happy Birthday to Pat, * Shirley*


I just told him he got birthday wishes from New Zealand. He thanks you Julie


----------



## Briegeen (Dec 9, 2012)

Thank you Sam for sharing including the mouthwatering recipes.


----------



## Spider (Oct 15, 2012)

Gweniepooh said:


> Oh my PurpleFi...that is beyond stunning! It is quitr a masterpiece. How clever you are to have come up with the idea of attaching it to the poncho.


I agree, it is just beautiful. What a talented lady you are. 
Hi Julie and all and anybody new.


----------



## Spider (Oct 15, 2012)

Happy birthday to Pat from Central Minnesota. I wish I was closer I have all these wonderful uhaul boxes from our move we made last January. And I would help you pack. Glad the cortisone shot helped. It has to hard for you. We just had pizza tonight for dinner. It did taste good. 
Julie, I wish someone would let you know something about your husband! Sorry, it really isn't any of my business but I feel so bad for you and can't believe it.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Happy 80th Pat.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Good afternoon from sunny Surrey, the sky is clear and we are going to have a lovely sunset soon, although it is now quite windy and we had some downpours earlier in the day.
> 
> I have had a productive time and have, eventually, finished my dreambird. Decided it was too short to use on it's own so have sewn it to a poncho I have made....


I love your dreambird and what yo have done with it amazing. I have been off line more than on here they block the wifi and cell phone signal from time to time. annyoing for me and many others. 
Hugs and happy energies to you.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Here's the frog hat

Edit: still can't find camera charger so took with iphone.


----------



## Grannypeg (Jun 17, 2011)

Gwen - that's gorgeous

quote=Gweniepooh]Here's the frog hat[/quote]


----------



## Spider (Oct 15, 2012)

Gwen, that hat is so cute. Who gets that one?
Angora, so glad your friend found a job, DH is still looking and working so hard at it. 
June, sorry your shoulder is hurting,also. Not fair to knitters and crocheters when a hand or shoulder hurt.
Bulldog, how are you doing?? 
Whoever is getting snow please keep it .


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Good evening from Surrey. Had our first log fire of the winter tonightm although it's not too cold. Lots of fireworks for Bonfire Night going off tonight.
Thank you all for your lovely comments on the dreambird. Sewing it to the poncho makes it really warm.
I'm off to bed now as it's just coming up to midnight. Night night everyone.,


----------



## Patches39 (Oct 27, 2012)

sassafras123 said:


> Happy 80th Pat.


Ditto


----------



## Spider (Oct 15, 2012)

Spider said:


> Gwen, that hat is so cute. Who gets that one?
> Angora, so glad your friend found a job, DH is still looking and working so hard at it.
> June, sorry your shoulder is hurting,also. Not fair to knitters and crocheters when a hand or shoulder hurt.
> Bulldog, how are you doing??
> Whoever is getting snow please keep it .


I don't know what is going to show up, I thought I posted a picture of my finished items for the woman's and children's shelter. All the items are made from scraps of yarn and material. Nothing fancy but will be warm.


----------



## Patches39 (Oct 27, 2012)

Gweniepooh said:


> Here's the frog hat


 :lol: I love it. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Patches39 (Oct 27, 2012)

Spider said:


> I don't know what is going to show up, I thought I posted a picture of my finished items for the woman's and children's shelter. All the items are made from scraps of yarn and material. Nothing fancy but will be warm.


Awesome. Great job. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Fireworks from tonight remind me a little of Bonfire but not as nice. Makes me miss the UK extra tonight.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Well hello Briegeen......welcome to the tea party; I don't recognize your "name" so know you are most welcome joining us. Sam does provide us wonderful recipes as do other folks here. Always an empty chair, lots of beverage, and chat. Glad you have posted and look forward to hearing from you again! Do you have a project on the needles or hooks?

quote=Briegeen]Thank you Sam for sharing including the mouthwatering recipes.[/quote]


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Great Fireworks Nanacaren


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

Spider said:


> Gwen, that hat is so cute. Who gets that one?
> Angora, so glad your friend found a job, DH is still looking and working so hard at it.
> June, sorry your shoulder is hurting,also. Not fair to knitters and crocheters when a hand or shoulder hurt.
> Bulldog, how are you doing??
> Whoever is getting snow please keep it .


Awe spider - I was hoping to be able to ship all ours down south to you and others who might enjoy having a skate or two :wink: :wink: :wink: :thumbup: :shock: We have enough to share already - and still have more than enough.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Oldest GS (age 16 almost 17) will get this one. Working Hannah's now and almost ready to sew it up. Waiting for yarn I ordered to make other DD, youngest GS, and Other DD's boyfriend their hats. Thanks for the compliment. I really get a kick making these.

quote=Spider]Gwen, that hat is so cute. Who gets that one?
Angora, so glad your friend found a job, DH is still looking and working so hard at it. 
June, sorry your shoulder is hurting,also. Not fair to knitters and crocheters when a hand or shoulder hurt.
Bulldog, how are you doing?? 
Whoever is getting snow please keep it .[/quote]


----------



## nicho (Apr 24, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Are the same fires still going? I hadnt heard much for about a week. I hope you get a cool change and some rain. Great Aussie photos... of course.


Yes Sugar, still burning in Blue Mountains and other places, just not out of control anymore and not threatening houses, so presumably not newsworthy. We'll see what today brings. So far the strong winds have not eventuated but they usually start to blow mid to late afternoon. Glad you liked the photos.
Denise


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Wow Spider you have been busy! Those are lovely. Who cares if they are made from scraps...they are all GREAT! I need to do something with all my scraps; you've inspired me. Thank you!
\


Spider said:


> I don't know what is going to show up, I thought I posted a picture of my finished items for the woman's and children's shelter. All the items are made from scraps of yarn and material. Nothing fancy but will be warm.


----------



## Grannypeg (Jun 17, 2011)

Happy 80th to Pat from the Upper Ottawa Valley.

Peggy


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Off to knit some more....TTYL


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Briegeen said:


> Thank you Sam for sharing including the mouthwatering recipes.


Welcome to the tea party, you will find lots of receipts and friendliness here. Coffee/ tea is always on.when at home I post coffee pretty much everyday to oh with Purples garden/ flower pictures. This week end I'm off chunkin Punkins with my teens.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Great Fireworks Nanacaren


Thanks they were nice to see and unexpected.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

welcome to the knitting tea party briegeen - i'm glad you enjoyed the recipes - do keep in mind we are here all week and there is always fresh hot tea to be poured and an empty chair at the table - we would love to have you join us as often as you can.

sam



Briegeen said:


> Thank you Sam for sharing including the mouthwatering recipes.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

that is super cool gwen - what fun to wear.

you are going to be the grandma with the mostest come Christmas.

sam



Gweniepooh said:


> Here's the frog hat
> 
> Edit: still can't find camera charger so took with iphone.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

lovely - and how thoughtful of you to make this for them.

sam



Spider said:


> I don't know what is going to show up, I thought I posted a picture of my finished items for the woman's and children's shelter. All the items are made from scraps of yarn and material. Nothing fancy but will be warm.


----------



## Pup lover (May 17, 2012)

Designer1234 said:


> Awe spider - I was hoping to be able to ship all ours down south to you and others who might enjoy having a skate or two :wink: :wink: :wink: :thumbup: :shock: We have enough to share already - and still have more than enough.


Ill take some! Feel free to send it our way!


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

jknappva said:


> Pastels are a type of painting. The conventions have workshops,etc taught by professionals artists in that field...and it's a good way to network. I can't remember if this coming year is when it's held or if it was this year. It's usually in the spring. If it was this year, my daughter couldn't go because she was bogged down at work. So she wouldn't have kept me up to date on what she was doing and seeing old friends. That's why I can't remember.
> I do remember that the last one she attended, she drove from Houston to Albuquerque and took her time. She sent us pictures of the road trip and it really looked like fun.
> JuneK


Pastels are my favorite medium for painting. I don't know about the convention--I'll have to look that up. And yes, Old Town is interesting (if rather touristy).


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Happy 80th Pat.


Add my birthday wishes, too, please! And a hug for you both!


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

It's a natural oil that keeps the inside equipment oiled and running smoothly and is a great skin moisturizer.



thewren said:


> Jeanette - what does the coconut do?
> 
> sam


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> I hate fireworks---I've seen too many injuries and feel they are better left up to the experts!! Hope everyone stays safe. My Mom didn't care too much for the guys I dated in H.S. but I didn't want to date any of my brothers' friends and in small town, that limits the dating pool...the rebel in my teenage years was probably to date those she didn't like anyway. Both boys turned out to be decent men and good fathers...so guess it wasn't all bad. But, Mom liked my DH right away and I think she'd have taken him over me if we'd have split and I've never had a doubt that I picked the right one.


Funny, that is exactly the same with my mom. If we were ever to split, mom would pick DH over me! We laugh all the time... Here I have been seriously ill for 2 months and mom will always ask how "our boy" is doing and wanting him to take it easy... Not that she is wrong, but it is funny that I never make "first concern".....


----------



## nicho (Apr 24, 2011)

Shirley, pass on my best wishes to Pat for a happy birthday. Looking forward to meeting you both next July if you are still in Calgary.

Purplefi, your dreambird is stunning and you have a lovely GD.

Caren, that catapult is seriously huge!

Gotta go. Busy with boring stuff today. Have a good day/evening/night wherever you are.

Denise


----------



## Spider (Oct 15, 2012)

Gweniepooh said:


> Wow Spider you have been busy! Those are lovely. Who cares if they are made from scraps...they are all GREAT! I need to do something with all my scraps; you've inspired me. Thank you!
> \


Thanks Gwen , I did some of the cowls last March while we had one blizzard after another and then at the antique store I worked on a few items. The quilts I started this spring and just finished them all up this past week.
I might still make a few more hats, I don't think my sister needs them quite yet. She is putting up a tree in her office at work and then they are using the two Christmas quilts as tree skirts and the. They will take the scarves and hats and put on the tree. The baby afghans and the other quilts I tied up with ribbons and made Christmas tags for them so they can go under the tree. 
Now into Christmas projects for family members.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Angora1 said:


> Lots of great things there at the Rowan site. I know what you mean though. Just because I am up early that I even got to check the magazine site. Love Rowan. Gorgeous yarn too.
> 
> Yesterday was all day for me and I made it with energy to spare so after 2 months will little energy I finally am back. Will try not to over do but we just got home from the lunch around 6:20pm and had to rush some supper down and get to the play early so I can be first in line and get a good seat so I don't have to climb the stairs to the balcony. Great seats up there but no elevator and I had already done the stairs for a shower. Didn't get home till after 10:30pm, so that was a very long day for me. I'm just so happy I was able to do it. My aunt gave DH & me such great hugs and kisses. You could just tell how much she appreciated us coming up. I gave her some house fragrance from L'Occitane. The kind with the oil in the glass and then you put the sticks in it to absorb the fragrance and disperse it. She couldn't believe we drove all the way up there and then drove a bit to the restaurant. The drive along the Niagara River was so lovely. I guess we were too busy talking to remember photos, but I hope to get back there and maybe stop the car someday and really appreciate it.
> 
> I must say though it was an even longer day for my GK's. School all day and you know how early that starts and then rushing off to get to the play with a few hours in between and singing, dancing, and acting till 10pm. GS#1 has to be climbing up on a bench and dancing on that and jumping off several times all while singing. He's a natural at that though since he's been doing it at our house since he was old enough to sing, flying off the couch, but still when you are 11 yrs. old and tired. Wish it had been 2 performances instead of 6. Sure was a proud grandma though and DIL had DS sit with me. I wanted them to sit together but she insisted, so after another offer at intermission I let it go and just enjoyed being by DS.  Sure was a special day for hugs and both GS's appreciated me being there so much at every performance. Really special hugs and kisses from them too.


Goodness, what an exhausting day... but wonderful. I can't believe you went to all 6 performances......

Your aunt is such a treasure and the luncheon site is beautiful.... What are her living arrangements? Is she on her own or in a residence?


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Angora1 said:


> Lots of great things there at the Rowan site. I know what you mean though. Just because I am up early that I even got to check the magazine site. Love Rowan. Gorgeous yarn too.
> 
> Yesterday was all day for me and I made it with energy to spare so after 2 months will little energy I finally am back. Will try not to over do but we just got home from the lunch around 6:20pm and had to rush some supper down and get to the play early so I can be first in line and get a good seat so I don't have to climb the stairs to the balcony. Great seats up there but no elevator and I had already done the stairs for a shower. Didn't get home till after 10:30pm, so that was a very long day for me. I'm just so happy I was able to do it. My aunt gave DH & me such great hugs and kisses. You could just tell how much she appreciated us coming up. I gave her some house fragrance from L'Occitane. The kind with the oil in the glass and then you put the sticks in it to absorb the fragrance and disperse it. She couldn't believe we drove all the way up there and then drove a bit to the restaurant. The drive along the Niagara River was so lovely. I guess we were too busy talking to remember photos, but I hope to get back there and maybe stop the car someday and really appreciate it.
> 
> I must say though it was an even longer day for my GK's. School all day and you know how early that starts and then rushing off to get to the play with a few hours in between and singing, dancing, and acting till 10pm. GS#1 has to be climbing up on a bench and dancing on that and jumping off several times all while singing. He's a natural at that though since he's been doing it at our house since he was old enough to sing, flying off the couch, but still when you are 11 yrs. old and tired. Wish it had been 2 performances instead of 6. Sure was a proud grandma though and DIL had DS sit with me. I wanted them to sit together but she insisted, so after another offer at intermission I let it go and just enjoyed being by DS.  Sure was a special day for hugs and both GS's appreciated me being there so much at every performance. Really special hugs and kisses from them too.


Goodness, what an exhausting day... but wonderful. I can't believe you went to all 6 performances......

Your aunt is such a treasure and the luncheon site is beautiful.... What are her living arrangements? Is she on her own or in a residence?


----------



## Railyn (Apr 2, 2013)

Dh just came into the living room where I am holed up and he asked me why I wasn't watching Punkin Chunkin. I wasn't aware it was oe but am currently watching 2012 event. Sure looks like fun. I have watched it before with sweet memories of a Thanksgiving with great friends watching Punkin Chunkin. Now this year it is extra special. I am looking forward to the 2013 event.


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

Hi All....I have not caught up yet on these 24 pages so far. I have a knitting dilema....I hope someone can help me. I bought a kit for a geometric pillow. Looked easy enough...I can't get past the co! 
Instructions: on dpns co 60 sts. Kfb to end - 120 sts. Done that. The next instruction is: "Place all odd numbered sts on left needle and even numbered sts on right needle. Switch to MC, pm an djoin to work in the rnd."

I am assuming that placing odd & even numbered sts is moving from dpn to circular needle. HOW do I do that? Both circular & dpn needles are part of the materials. Can anyone out there decipher these directions?

Thanks so much! Carol il/oh


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

gottastch said:


> Hi Dreamweaver!!!! I am also on Simvastatin and my doctor told me to take CoQ-10 along with it, if I had leg cramps. She also said it wouldn't hurt to take it anyway...good for the heart, so I started taking it when I started the Simvastatin and I've had good luck - no leg cramps at all


Thanks for that. I am assuming that is a supplement of some kind. I'll look it up. His Dr. did mention something but said he didn't like to give more drugs to take drugs..... We have to do something though. his can't go on... So glad it works for you. (I take it with no problems... Everyone is different)


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

gottastch said:


> Well, we have the phone back and it hasn't made anymore "ghost calls," that I know of...still having the same problems with performance - s...l...o...w - lol! When DH talks on the phone, he opens up a bunch of games somehow, with his ear...now that's something! I think I will be struggling along with this phone for a while, since we will be buying at least one appliance for the kitchen now. Our friends last night were trying to convince him to replace all the appliances in the kitchen because if we get just the refrigerator now, we'd never be able to get a match to the finish later on (the ladies were trying to convince him but I don't think he was buying it - lol). It will be nice to have a refrigerator that is more functional. The side-by-side just didn't work for us...can't put anything of any size in it. We will see how the shopping goes.
> 
> Dear cousin is struggling along. I think she is having some memory problems. She claims no one has told her what was done to her in surgery, etc...kind of worries me. Her daughter is keeping a close eye on her and we should know more soon.
> 
> I will extend happy birthday wishes to DFIL, many thanks!


The side-by-side doesn't, work for me either. I want the three door but the. House is old enough, the allotted space for the refrigerator is not wide enough.

You know, the drugs in the hospital can play real havoc with memory... depending.... Remember EVERYTHING that happened with. Lung surgery and stay and almost nothing from the first bowel surgery this spring. DH told them not to tell me things and assume I would retain but to always make sure he or daughters knew what was do me or proposed....


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> Pastels are my favorite medium for painting. I don't know about the convention--I'll have to look that up. And yes, Old Town is interesting (if rather touristy).


I love doing pastels-- in fact I was fooling around with mine the other day- trying out to see if the shoulder could handle them - not too bad. I like they way they can be blended - a bit messy but fun to do.


----------



## DaylilyDawn (Jul 23, 2011)

Since today was Saturday, I slept in, When I got up we had lunch and then went to get some groceries but had to stop at JoAnn's to get some buttons for the owl eyes on the mittens I am making for two little boys who come through my crossing. They are so well mannered and polite, I had to reward them for it. Most of the kids who come trough the crossing don't use their manners, if they have any. The design is made with cables and the little buttons are the eyes. They look so cute . My grandson had them two years in a row because he liked them so much. When we got home I discovered I had bought the wrong color. I needed the white ones and I bought the black one. Well not a big disaster, I will just use black eyes on both sets of mittens. Baby Blankets are finished , Just need to wash them and block them before wrapping them up and taking them over to Mike and Liz.( My son's Friend and his wife) Then I can start the slouchy hat for daughter-in-law, mittens, hat and scarf for grandson , gloves for my daughter, Maybe a hat for my husband.


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

Pup lover said:


> Ill take some! Feel free to send it our way!


wish I could send it all your way Puplover. It has been 20 years since we have had a winter without snow - when we were snowbirds in Arizona -- we loved every moment of our time in Mesa.


----------



## Bulldog (Mar 25, 2011)

Shirley, tell Pat happy birthday from Mississippi!

Julie, I agree with Linda, it is cruel and inhumane to withhold information regarding Fale from you.

Gwen...Your frog hat is so cute. You did an awesome job. Are you tiring of them yet?

Caren, the fireworks were wonderful. Thank you for always remembering to share with us.

Linda, so much on your plate, and you have put all this time, effort, and talent into making these wonderful gifts for others in need.


----------



## kehinkle (Apr 30, 2011)

Hi all,

Had a nice day here. Weather was pleasant during the day. Susan (Johnsoldlady) and I went to the Fiber Fest. Sensory overload! Did buy two hanks of a cashmere/silk blend. Don't know what I am going to make with it yet, 600 yds total. Didn't meet up with the other ladies. 

Beautiful pics and purplefi's GD and Dreambird attached to poncho was also lovely. 

Hope everyone is doing well. Snow doesn't sound good unless you don't have to go out in it. Everyone, stay safe. 

Did get my friend's DS's slipper socks done tonight. Will post pic soon.

OH Kathy


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Designer1234 said:


> I love doing pastels-- in fact I was fooling around with mine the other day- trying out to see if the shoulder could handle them - not too bad. I like they way they can be blended - a bit messy but fun to do.


I usually end up as colorful as the paper. LOL Haven't done any in ages, but this is motivating me to think about it (because, as we all know, I need MORE things on my list, ha!). I looked up the festival here--seems it was last June, so may not be again until 2015?

Oh, and I didn't cook tonight--he wanted to go out so we had Chinese.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Grannypeg said:


> Interesting, when dh first got these leg pains he was taken off Crestor. In a couple of days I start preventative medication for gout along with the weaning off of the prednisone. Hopefully, I can work up to 300 mg per day this time. That's supposed to be maintenance.


DH has 3 medications to take, depending on where his Uric Acid level sits. He was on Prednisone for over a year and gained 20 pounds, if not more. Sure hope you can get off it and the other works to keep you pain free.....


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

Sorlenna said:


> I usually end up as colorful as the paper. LOL Haven't done any in ages, but this is motivating me to think about it (because, as we all know, I need MORE things on my list, ha!). I looked up the festival here--seems it was last June, so may not be again until 2015?
> 
> Oh, and I didn't cook tonight--he wanted to go out so we had Chinese.


I love oil pastels, but get in a terrible mess when using ordinary pastels. Not only am I colourful but everywhere around me is too.


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

kehinkle said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Got to go. The youngest DGS is wanting attention. Have to have a tickle fest with him.
> 
> ...


ENJOY! :lol: :lol: :thumbup: :thumbup: :XD:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Just checking in, I've been reading, knitting, watching football, and cleaning house so have a bit to get caught up on. 
Caren said to let you all know she's having TP withdrawls. Not as windy today but the production team blocks the internet connections a lot of the time so it's been hit and miss with internet time. 
I'm working on a sweater, well actually a dress, in cotton. It's my first top down pattern so it's interesting to work on. 
Well back to reading, knitting, and watching football. 

Angora, your Aunt looks wonderful, she sure has a twinkle in her eye. I imagine that the GSs' were pooped, but it's wonderful that you were able to be there for all the performances. 
PurpleFi, GD is a cutie, and looks very focused on her baking.


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Oh!! My dear son confirmed the existence of a girl friend today!! :-D Yay!! She even has a name and I could hear her in the back ground while talking to him, name is Carrie. He said she's not a drug addicted crazy sociopath,(I asked) :shock:  so I'm good. lol...He said my requirements were really low. lololol I'm so happy, now I just have to quietly wait and see if it lasts. :XD:


~~~When do you get to meet her? THAT's the real test of longevity! "Can I introduce her to Mom?"


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

siouxann said:


> Good Friday evening to all.
> Sam, the receipts sound very tasty, especially the mushroom risotto.
> Zoe, so glad you're feeling better and that the test results were good.
> Jynx, it's good to have you back. Hope you continue to improve.
> ...


~~~I think we are all in your boat, Siouxann. :-D :-D


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Welcome Piecemaker....don't believe I've seen you post before. Welcome to the tea party if you are new. Sam always has room for more here and plenty of chat. Do you crochet/knit or both? Anything in the works now? Hope to see you visit again.
> 
> Angora your aunt is lovely. A beautiful lady. Good genes definitely run in your family!
> 
> ...


We have an upright freezer to, but I have it unplugged as well. DH wants to start it up again but I find we spend a whole lot ore only when it is on, shopping at Costco and such. Maybe it just seems that way because we don't go very often so it is always a $300 dollar trip...... MI moved it to garage. maybe now that summer is over, I'll start up again and we will do some healthy cooking and freezing for those days DH comes in late and. Brings fast food!!!


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

nicho said:


> Hello everyone from Denise in Sydney
> 
> ~~~Beautiful photos....the flowers are GORGEOUS! Thanks!


----------



## kehinkle (Apr 30, 2011)

Happy birthday to Shirley's dear husband, Pat.

Caren, nice pix of the catapult. Hope you all are having loads of fun.

If I forgot anyone, my apologies. 

OH Kathy


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Quick post to let ya'll know that LAST year's punkin' chunkin that NanaCaren is at for THIS year is currently on the Science channel...this is the 2012 competition...lasts until 11:00 AND they just advertised the one for this year saying it will be on Thanksgiving at 8 pm. For me it is channel 180 (use Charter).


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Gwen, here is one version.
> 
> Ugh Boot Cozy or Topper
> 
> ...


I wonder if you could reduce stitch count for regular boot tops (no fur). I may try it.


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

pammie1234 said:


> I guess I need to pay more attention! Thanks for the help in finding the new TP! I hope to be around a little more, but this subbing job has me doing a lot more work at home. I'm really missing my knitting time!


~~~Teaching is Tough! I so sympathize with you. One of the blessings of retirement has been...I have an evening for family and self! I couldn't even think of knitting until I retired. Bless you...and just enjoy the kids...they were all worth it!
Carol IL/oh


----------



## Bulldog (Mar 25, 2011)

I want some snow,Shirley. Just want the power to stay on so I can enjoy it from my window. Retired, so don't have to go out. I can make a pot of soup or chili and knit. It will be wonderful.

Do ya'll have trouble with etsy? This happens to me everytime I try to place an order from there. I found four boot cuff patterns and a pair of fingerless mitts and tried to place my order and it said my email address was already taken. This happens every time and I notify them and the next time I try to place an order the same thing happens.
I have done nothing but stay on the puter today. I should be taken out and shot!

Got to get up at 5 a.m. now to wash my hair for church. My BAD


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

cmaliza said:


> Hi All....still trying to figure out last week's split. I don't think I like the split thing...why do they do it?
> Anyway, I'm here so I can get notifications of KTP posts.
> 
> I spent today finishing going thru my catalogs. SO many were tossed. But I have a general list of things for Christmas gifts. Online is SO much easier for me than actual window shopping. No other grumpy people to deal with, for one! Love that!
> ...


~~~Just an update....did some early Christmas shopping on line. Kitchen reorganization? He lasted about 10 minutes. We're tryinjg for tomorrow. I'll have to work around the football schedules. :lol: :lol: Gotta' love 'im!


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Good afternoon from sunny Surrey, the sky is clear and we are going to have a lovely sunset soon, although it is now quite windy and we had some downpours earlier in the day.
> 
> I have had a productive time and have, eventually, finished my dreambird. Decided it was too short to use on it's own so have sewn it to a poncho I have made....


GORGEOUS, and what a great way to make the poncho really outstanding and "save" the Dreambird. I really prefer a longer piece as well and this looks great.


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> WooHoo!!! Finished the frog hat...will try to take a picture tomorrow with my phone and post it...still can't find my %^$&* battery charger and spare camera battery.
> 
> CMalize (Carol)...thanks for your take on trying to read the silly directions...you made me feel less stupid! LOL
> 
> ...


~~~anything I can do to help! :thumbup: :wink: :wink:

OUCH! Sorry about the toe! :hunf: I did that a few days before DDs garduation from law school....it was big hikes between event sites! So much "fun"! Glad you are supposed to stay more sedate at home. Maybe the toe is sending you a message? Are you being good?
CArol il/oh


----------



## Bulldog (Mar 25, 2011)

Sure don't want to miss the punckin chunkin.

Kathy, your slipper socks are wonderful. You do such a good job of making socks.

Safe travels for David and Kathy and all our friends who are vacationing.

To all who have posted for the first time, we are so glad to have you and hope you will come back. This is a soft place to land and newbies are just friends we haven't met yet. 

Good Night my Angels. Hope you get a good nights rest. Love and ((((HUGS)))) coming your way....Betty


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Karena said:


> Thanks for the soup recipes. I make vegetable with beef and barley. If I had a crowd to feed I certainly would break out the crock pot more often. Hommade is so good for us, no added salt.
> I just bought a creamy corn and rosted pepper soup from Trader Joe's, in a box yet. Going to give it a try.
> Karen


We finally have. reader Joe's in Dallas. I used to bring stuff home whenever we were I.n LA, Indy or Chicago. trouble is, it is not close to me. The corn and pepper soup sounds wonderful....


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

That makes sense about making up a bunch and freezing it instead having fast food. I may consider doing the same thing...thanks for giving me "food" for thought. Ours is sitting out on the glassed in porch right off the kitchen so very convenient.

By the way Jynx...I am afraid I offended you when I posted last week about getting brothers to give you a break. Please accept my sincere apology if I came on too bold and did offend you. I was thinking of you this morning and thought about the way I may have come off harsh and bossy and figured I needed to publicly apologize. I truly was just reacting rather knee jerk and out of concern for you. I am sorry and know you are aware of what you need to do and don't need me and my soapbox to butt in. {{{{HUGS}}}}}


Dreamweaver said:


> We have an upright freezer to, but I have it unplugged as well. DH wants to start it up again but I find we spend a whole lot ore only when it is on, shopping at Costco and such. Maybe it just seems that way because we don't go very often so it is always a $300 dollar trip...... MI moved it to garage. maybe now that summer is over, I'll start up again and we will do some healthy cooking and freezing for those days DH comes in late and. Brings fast food!!!


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Bulldog said:


> Kathy, your Robbiee's Angel was also so pretty. Need to post it again so those who haven't seen it can.
> 
> I was also on Simvastin and had such horrible leg, foot, and hand cramps. Dr took me off of it and kept me on Trilipix and Fish Oil three times a day. Cramps have not been as frequent and do not last as long. Get better each day. The Fish Oil actually was the best advice. My Cholesterol has never been so good.
> 
> Melody, don't worry about pattern. Enjoy your day, honey. Play with Gage.


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Pics. from by the Marina where we had our late lunch- me and Vivien, after going to the little yarn shop, 'Alterknitives', in Herne Bay.


~~~so nice to see boats at harbor. Around here and in Ohio.....all the boats are out...'cept for a few who will get some kind of fine. Nov. 1 is the deadline! Thanks.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Bulldog said:


> Kathy, your Robbiee's Angel was also so pretty. Need to post it again so those who haven't seen it can.
> 
> I was also on Simvastin and had such horrible leg, foot, and hand cramps. Dr took me off of it and kept me on Trilipix and Fish Oil three times a day. Cramps have not been as frequent and do not last as long. Get better each day. The Fish Oil actually was the best advice. My Cholesterol has never been so good.
> 
> Melody, don't worry about pattern. Enjoy your day, honey. Play with Gage.


I am taking Vitamin E and 2 fish oils daily. it will be interesting to see where cholesterol is next time. I haven't had that blood work since Jan. because of all the hospital stays.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Good afternoon from sunny Surrey, the sky is clear and we are going to have a lovely sunset soon, although it is now quite windy and we had some downpours earlier in the day.
> 
> I have had a productive time and have, eventually, finished my dreambird. Decided it was too short to use on it's own so have sewn it to a poncho I have made....


Ooh gorgeous!!! And the poncho was a great idea. Beautiful work. :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> have you had that coffee yet?


I've had 2 cups by now. lol Think I need another though. 
:lol:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> It was really good- and what was more they allowed Vivien to have her dog with us!


 :thumbup: :thumbup:
Can't wait to see what you work up for her, I know it will be gorgeous.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

jknappva said:


> Hi, Shirley, sure have missed seeing you since you've had to cut back your time on the computer with your shoulder problems!! I'm having a time with my shoulder,too. Mine is my right shoulder and I'm right-handed so I'm in the same boat with you!! And I found that if I'm on the computer very long, it gives me a fit. I didn't knit much yesterday or today. I have a dr's appt. next week.
> Did you get the cortisone shot for your shoulder that you were going to ask the dr. about?
> Hugs,
> JuneK


That makes 3 of us... Mine is left and I'm left-handed. they gave me a shot in rehab. it doesn't seem to have done anything, unfortunately.....


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

Shirley....Happy Birthday to Pat. May his blessings be many. Keep the snow as I know ours will come soon enough. I can wait.

Caren....enjoy your time with those pumpkins. I am sure you have learned a lot this weekend and the guys will probably be planning next year's on the way home.

Kathy...the slipper socks look wonderful. 

Gwen...Frog hat is adorable. GS will have fun with that.

My 1st grade student told her aunt that she would make a blanket for her but it would have to be bigger than a pot holder. We had quite a chuckle over that one. She is doing fantastic. I have to teach her some basic lace on her next project as she wants to make a small blanket to carry around when she needs it the most. She needs to feel a blankie when she is tired so I have made 14 inch square ones for her to carry around. Her original one that Grandma made is falling apart and I think that has scared her enough that she wanted to learn to knit. 

A friend of mine was handing out Halloween candy this week and she said she had a 4 year old come to her door and said "trick or treat...and if you don't give me a treat I will pull my underwear down." Out of the mouths of babes!

Tonight I helped with the church harvest festival. Matthew was my assistant and when it was time to go stand outside and give out candy he offered to let me lock him in the room we were in and he would clean up. He did not want to be in a large group of children. He did fantastic cleaning up the room as we had small paper squares all over the desks and the floor. We had the bingo room. One lady came up to me and thanked me for being there. I have worked that room for quite a few years now and never thought of people looking forward to my return each year. We even had a firetruck there with its lights on and the firemen handed out candy also. Helps to have a church member who is a fireman. It was a wonderful time. So I never did get any knitting done today. Tomorrow I will be able to knit a while and do some more laundry and help at church in the afternoon. At least we get an extra hour of sleep tonight due to daylight savings time. I hope my body will decide it wants to sleep for that hour. 

Jynx....so good to see you back amongst us. 

Time to get some sleep. Take care everyone.


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

darowil said:


> You know I have seen Hilary4 in so many other spots that I didn't even register that she doesn't generally speak up here.
> 
> Wasn't it a great example of our stupid language?


~~~I've been seeing this lately....the importance of a comma. "Let's eat Grandma" Or "Let's eat, Grandma"
punctuation makes a difference! Some folks think it is not really important to teach it....BIG mistake...especially for Grandma! :lol:


----------



## Grandmapaula (Jun 17, 2011)

I'm way behind (p.16) but I'll get caught up before bed time!

PurpleFi, that Dreambird and poncho are gorgeous!! What a great idea. Just stunning!

Thought I'd give you all an update on DD Beth. She was in a lot of pain for the first two days and that was with the heavy-duty drugs they were giving her; but today (Sat.) she is starting to be a little more comfortable. She will be in ICU for a couple more days, at least. She has been allowed to have clear liquids, so that is a step in the right direction. She said to thank all of you for the prayers and good thoughts, and to please keep them coming for a few more days. I think she has finally realized that she isn't as young as she thinks she is - she's 42 going on 17 most days - and that she's going to have to ask for help to do some things from now on. Thanks, everyone from all of us for your prayers - they are greatly appreciated. Love, Paula


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Designer1234 said:


> It is so nice to hear from Jynx, Zoe, and any others who have not been feeling well. Life sometimes gets difficult but we all hang in there.
> 
> I had a cortisone shot on Thursday and have not had to take a pain pill since then although it gets achy by the end of the day. It is such a nice thing to be pain free even for a little while. It certainly has made a difference this time. We weren't sure whether it would work for me. the Doctor thought there was a good chance that it would. so I get one every 3 months. We ordered
> pizzas last night for Hayley and us --We never have pizza but it was nice to have one for a change. Life is not overly exciting but very good.
> ...


Thanks, though I'm only a little bit back... Don't know when I'll get the tendonitis fixed. I'm so glad the shot helped you. I want one in wrist, but will have to wait 3 months because of the shoulder shot. Bummer.....

Pat has no business doing heavy lifting! MEN... DH is the same way and I am almost afraid to let him go to work. He is only supposed to drive the truck, but I know he sometimes gets stuck unloading the plants, mulch, etc.

Moving is going to be such an adventure and a great reason to do a little weeding out. Baby steps, a little every day and you'll get it done! We went and looked at some new houses in a retirement community today. Beautiful, but soooooooooo expensive...


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Wynn11 said:


> Jinx, welcome back. Hope you are lots and lots better. xo


Thanks, and good to see you.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Happy Birthday to Pat, * Shirley*


Ditto... I knew I left something out of my post to you.....


----------



## gottastch (Nov 2, 2011)

Bulldog said:


> Kathy, your Robbiee's Angel was also so pretty. Need to post it again so those who haven't seen it can.
> 
> I see the pattern is now listed on Ravelry and it is free  Just search for Robbie's Angel. The only diffence from the pattern to what I made, way back when, was I tucked the "skirt" square into the "wings" square instead of placing the wings behind but that's just me and you can certainly do what you like


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> In my jammies today and have no intention of getting dressed. Don't think we have anywhere to go today either.


Hopefully you had nowhere to go if you were staying in your jammies all day!


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

thewren said:


> I vote for the frigadaire (I know that is spelled wrong) the French door with the drawer inside - looks very nice. I think the woman that had the show with regis philben is the one advertising it.
> 
> sam


That is the one I love. her name is Kelly Rippa and the football player, Michael Strahan has replaced Regis.

How is the printer going? I've never thought of a laser one. My printer is fine, but I wiped out a file on computer so can't send anything to it!!!!


----------



## gottastch (Nov 2, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> The side-by-side doesn't, work for me either. I want the three door but the. House is old enough, the allotted space for the refrigerator is not wide enough.
> 
> You know, the drugs in the hospital can play real havoc with memory... depending.... Remember EVERYTHING that happened with. Lung surgery and stay and almost nothing from the first bowel surgery this spring. DH told them not to tell me things and assume I would retain but to always make sure he or daughters knew what was do me or proposed....


Thank you for that. I was assuming it was just "anethesia amnesia" but sometimes you just never know with my dear cousin. I just know that I've had a bunch of procedures done and always knew what was planned to happen, what actually happened and never had a question about anything...just seems to strange to me. I'll chalk it up to the drugs and see how things go. I'm hoping to get out and make a visit to my cousin sometime this week and see for myself.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

thewren said:


> my granddaughter has been buying old sweaters at goodwill and using the sleeves as boot toppers.
> 
> sam


Great idea! I shrunk/felted my favorite hand knit sweater and the sleeves have a design on them. I planned on making fingerless mitts out of them and maybe a bag out or the body.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Good afternoon from sunny Surrey, the sky is clear and we are going to have a lovely sunset soon, although it is now quite windy and we had some downpours earlier in the day.
> 
> I have had a productive time and have, eventually, finished my dreambird. Decided it was too short to use on it's own so have sewn it to a poncho I have made....


Love how youcan see the potential in things- it looks so good added to the poncho, as if it was orginally meant to be there. i see it was meant to be there!


----------



## gottastch (Nov 2, 2011)

We had a great visit with DFIL today and as much as he said he didn't want any fuss for his 80th birthday, he really did enjoy it  The cupcakes were a hit (thank goodness). 

I decided to take some yarn, my instructions and 2 of my size 8 dpns in the car to see if I could figure out the Ten Stitch Blanket instructions. After a few tries, I got going and could make the corners look pretty good. On the way home, I was working away and dropped one of the dpns and it went between my seat and the center console of the car...grrrrrrr. I reached down there and felt around and I tried reaching under the seat - nothing. DH was quite amused by this and the more I struggled the more frustrated I got. I finally unhooked my seat belt and laid my seat all the way back. I shimmied up and over my flattened seat and into the back seat. I reached around and was able to trip the lever to put the seat part of the way back up and then could reach around to the other side to finish the job. Then I had to lay on the back seat (on my tummy) and reach around under that front seat. I finally found my needle and reversed the whole process. I was a little miffed by this point but was satisfied that I at least retrieved the needle and could stitch a little more before it got too dark for me to see. DH asked if I had everything under control at that point and I said to him that a nice husband would have pulled over so I could have opened the door and gotten a proper look under the seat instead of having me do "gymnastics" in the car to find it. He said he rather enjoyed the "show" and said he was a nice husband just not an insane one. I told him that he knows how determined I can get and we both had to laugh and we proceeded to have an uneventful rest of the ride home. 

Time to turn the clocks back and head to bed shortly. Hope you all had a good day!!!


----------



## Pup lover (May 17, 2012)

Dreamweaver said:


> That is the one I love. her name is Kelly Rippa and the football player, Michael Strahan has replaced Regis.
> 
> How is the printer going? I've never thought of a laser one. My printer is fine, but I wiped out a file on computer so can't send anything to it!!!!


Go to your printers website and you can probably fix that.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

I'm back on page 21, but have been on computer too long so just going to add my bit and get off.

Livey has a verbal commitment to be on the first (best) team at a new club volley ball team. Actually, three clubs asked her to commit, but she has made her choice. try outs next week-end are just a formality and a chance for them to collect $70. Three of her school and club friends are going to the same team so that will be a nice advantage.

Rachel is not done with all the essays for her college applications (she is applying at about 10, I think) but did get a couple mailed a week or so ago. Today, she has acceptance letters from 2 and scholarship money must on her transcript... More when she fills out other forms. She also was Golden Girl of the Week, so it has been a good week.

Saw wound Dr. Today and now have a much smaller dressing. YEAH. Still very restricted for another month, but I can see light at the end of the tunnel at last. Now, if I could fix this wrist.

Seems my other brother came over today and he and Ted cleaned out mom"s gutters and fixed a couple of her landscape lights. I sure could get used to having a little back-up. Gerry and I took advantage of a stress-free day and took a long drive out to a retirement community and looked at houses. NICE but very expensive. Sure is a nice lifestyle. Everything you could want ...spa, yarn club, woodworking equip and club, library, in and outdoor pools, golf, country club, and much more.... One can always dream... We did have a lovely late lunch there as well.

SIL delivered the plants we bought from Rachel. Don't know how I will get the,landed with hockey, football and car race all on tomorrow from noon to ? 

Hope I can keep up with all the chat this week.


----------



## Grannypeg (Jun 17, 2011)

Prayers coming for your daughter. I hope she continues to recover quickly.

Thought I'd give you all an update on DD Beth. She was in a lot of pain for the first two days and that was with the heavy-duty drugs they were giving her; but today (Sat.) she is starting to be a little more comfortable. She will be in ICU for a couple more days, at least. She has been allowed to have clear liquids, so that is a step in the right direction. She said to thank all of you for the prayers and good thoughts, and to please keep them coming for a few more days. I think she has finally realized that she isn't as young as she thinks she is - she's 42 going on 17 most days - and that she's going to have to ask for help to do some things from now on. Thanks, everyone from all of us for your prayers - they are greatly appreciated. Love, Paula[/quote]


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Here's the frog hat
> 
> Edit: still can't find camera charger so took with iphone.


Darling... I may have to get that book, after all. I had talked myself out of it but........ You are going to have quite the menagerie.....

I can't find cord to go between camera and laptop and don't know how to post from phone or I-pad so I can't show anything!


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Spider said:


> I don't know what is going to show up, I thought I posted a picture of my finished items for the woman's and children's shelter. All the items are made from scraps of yarn and material. Nothing fancy but will be warm.


WOW... you have been busy and they all look great. I see an awfully cute hat for a child there.... How generous of you to share you talents to keep those people warm. I know many enter the shelter with nothing.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Great Fireworks Nanacaren


Ditto... Wish I knew how to do a video like that...


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

Grandmapaula said:


> I'm way behind (p.16) but I'll get caught up before
> 
> Thought I'd give you all an update on DD Beth. She was in a lot of pain for the first two days and that was with the heavy-duty drugs they were giving her; but today (Sat.) she is starting to be a little more comfortable. She will be in ICU for a couple more days, at least. She has been allowed to have clear liquids, so that is a step in the right direction. She said to thank all of you for the prayers and good thoughts, and to please keep them coming for a few more days. Love, Paula


Still in my prayers.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> It's a natural oil that keeps the inside equipment oiled and running smoothly and is a great skin moisturizer.


What form do you ingest? I might have to add that to routine. DH has a dry skin problem too....


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Designer1234
The kids are coming this afternoon as it is Pat's 80th - I tell him he is catching up with me - but he never seems to. [/quote said:


> Say Happy Birthday from me. Odd how they never manage to catch up isn't it?
> 
> Having a good life rather than an exciting one sounds ideal- especially at your age. Exciting doesn't necessarily mean good after all.


----------



## Spider (Oct 15, 2012)

Kathy , can't tell you how many crochet hooks my car has eaten. Some we just can't find.
Thanks, Jynx. There was two hats.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

My bad!


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

cmaliza said:


> Hi All....I have not caught up yet on these 24 pages so far. I have a knitting dilema....I hope someone can help me. I bought a kit for a geometric pillow. Looked easy enough...I can't get past the co!
> Instructions: on dpns co 60 sts. Kfb to end - 120 sts. Done that. The next instruction is: "Place all odd numbered sts on left needle and even numbered sts on right needle. Switch to MC, pm an djoin to work in the rnd."
> 
> I am assuming that placing odd & even numbered sts is moving from dpn to circular needle. HOW do I do that? Both circular & dpn needles are part of the materials. Can anyone out there decipher these directions?
> ...


not seeing the actual item. I think you are right. As you transfer from DPN's to circular, you use both tips of the circular so that you can do as said, alternate stitches onto right and left and then join to continue.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

cmaliza said:


> ~~~I've been seeing this lately....the importance of a comma. "Let's eat Grandma" Or "Let's eat, Grandma"
> punctuation makes a difference! Some folks think it is not really important to teach it....BIG mistake...especially for Grandma! :lol:


Maybe thats why the wolf ate Grandma, nothing to do with being mean?


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> That makes sense about making up a bunch and freezing it instead having fast food. I may consider doing the same thing...thanks for giving me "food" for thought. Ours is sitting out on the glassed in porch right off the kitchen so very convenient.
> 
> By the way Jynx...I am afraid I offended you when I posted last week about getting brothers to give you a break. Please accept my sincere apology if I came on too bold and did offend you. I was thinking of you this morning and thought about the way I may have come off harsh and bossy and figured I needed to publicly apologize. I truly was just reacting rather knee jerk and out of concern for you. I am sorry and know you are aware of what you need to do and don't need me and my soapbox to butt in. {{{{HUGS}}}}}


No way did you offend me! They DO need to step up and realize that Gerry and I have some concerns of our own. I must say, Ted came right down when I called Thurs. It turns out mom was not as bad as she sounded, but that doesn't matter. I was just plain bushed from the 11 hours and surgery the day before and all and couldn't deal with another bout of emergencies, etc.

I think Ted called Bill and had him drive over to get a few things done. I think they both are finally realizing that mom is NOT independent and Gerry and I are not getting any support as we are facing health issues. I just need another month - or through the holidays - to get back to some sort of normal and must admit that I do want to have ALL my time to myself and NO STRESS worrying over her and what is happening.

You just told it like it is. I need to have validation occasionally because I do feel guilty. Not offended AT ALL....


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

gottastch said:


> We had a great visit with DFIL today and as much as he said he didn't want any fuss for his 80th birthday, he really did enjoy it  The cupcakes were a hit (thank goodness).
> 
> I decided to take some yarn, my instructions and 2 of my size 8 dpns in the car to see if I could figure out the Ten Stitch Blanket instructions. After a few tries, I got going and could make the corners look pretty good. On the way home, I was working away and dropped one of the dpns and it went between my seat and the center console of the car...grrrrrrr. I reached down there and felt around and I tried reaching under the seat - nothing. DH was quite amused by this and the more I struggled the more frustrated I got. I finally unhooked my seat belt and laid my seat all the way back. I shimmied up and over my flattened seat and into the back seat. I reached around and was able to trip the lever to put the seat part of the way back up and then could reach around to the other side to finish the job. Then I had to lay on the back seat (on my tummy) and reach around under that front seat. I finally found my needle and reversed the whole process. I was a little miffed by this point but was satisfied that I at least retrieved the needle and could stitch a little more before it got too dark for me to see. DH asked if I had everything under control at that point and I said to him that a nice husband would have pulled over so I could have opened the door and gotten a proper look under the seat instead of having me do "gymnastics" in the car to find it. He said he rather enjoyed the "show" and said he was a nice husband just not an insane one. I told him that he knows how determined I can get and we both had to laugh and we proceeded to have an uneventful rest of the ride home.
> 
> Time to turn the clocks back and head to bed shortly. Hope you all had a good day!!!


And that is why I always use circulars when travelling including in the car- can't drop them and have such fun finding them. 
Knowing a man who was killed in the short time he took the seatbelt off to hand water over the back seat to a child I would have impatiently put up with the lost needle. And a big fine if caught here without one for no matter how short a time- and points added to the drivers demerit points to I believe. Which seems wrong as how can you make an adult put a seat belt one, let alone force them to leave it on (if you even know it is off). Mind you in this instance it was rather obvious!


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Thought I'd give you all an update on DD Beth. She was in a lot of pain for the first two days and that was with the heavy-duty drugs they were giving her; but today (Sat.) she is starting to be a little more comfortable. She will be in ICU for a couple more days, at least. She has been allowed to have clear liquids, so that is a step in the right direction. She said to thank all of you for the prayers and good thoughts, and to please keep them coming for a few more days. I think she has finally realized that she isn't as young as she thinks she is - she's 42 going on 17 most days - and that she's going to have to ask for help to do some things from now on. Thanks, everyone from all of us for your prayers - they are greatly appreciated. Love, Paula[/quote]

Glad shes coming on OK- and at least for now prepared to accept help. Ask Jynx how important it is to look after yourself after major bowel surgery!


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

gottastch said:


> We had a great visit with DFIL today and as much as he said he didn't want any fuss for his 80th birthday, he really did enjoy it  The cupcakes were a hit (thank goodness).
> 
> I decided to take some yarn, my instructions and 2 of my size 8 dpns in the car to see if I could figure out the Ten Stitch Blanket instructions. After a few tries, I got going and could make the corners look pretty good. On the way home, I was working away and dropped one of the dpns and it went between my seat and the center console of the car...grrrrrrr. I reached down there and felt around and I tried reaching under the seat - nothing. DH was quite amused by this and the more I struggled the more frustrated I got. I finally unhooked my seat belt and laid my seat all the way back. I shimmied up and over my flattened seat and into the back seat. I reached around and was able to trip the lever to put the seat part of the way back up and then could reach around to the other side to finish the job. Then I had to lay on the back seat (on my tummy) and reach around under that front seat. I finally found my needle and reversed the whole process. I was a little miffed by this point but was satisfied that I at least retrieved the needle and could stitch a little more before it got too dark for me to see. DH asked if I had everything under control at that point and I said to him that a nice husband would have pulled over so I could have opened the door and gotten a proper look under the seat instead of having me do "gymnastics" in the car to find it. He said he rather enjoyed the "show" and said he was a nice husband just not an insane one. I told him that he knows how determined I can get and we both had to laugh and we proceeded to have an uneventful rest of the ride home.
> 
> Time to turn the clocks back and head to bed shortly. Hope you all had a good day!!!


That gives me a chuckle to end the evening. Sounds a lot like us.... I will say that DH does realize the trip will go better if my hands are happy and has stopped en route for me to get different size needles or new yarn.....


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Pup lover said:


> Go to your printers website and you can probably fix that.


I wish. It is a missing computer file. When I called for help, they wanted over $150. Because the laptop was no longer under warranty. My fault for not doing a back up! but why I hate that you no longer get installing discs with software.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Pup lover said:


> DGS is keepin us hopping! Not much of anything getting done,except playing with cars and coloring. Amazing how 1 three year old keeps two adults busy. Lol
> 
> Memorial today for the Officer who was killed. The driver of the car that him was drunk. He is a 33 year old man from out of state. He was treated and released from the hospital and then arrested. Too many people at service for family to see thdm all in the time allotted.


So sad, the poor families, the drivers family will suffer also. 
It is amazing how one small child can have more energy than the Energizer Bunny. lol


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Angora1 said:


> Well, it was a short stop, sort of hit and run here. Have the musical to go to tonight and have been working around the house and now I need a nap if I am going to go. We were going to go to a matinee but I ran out of energy. Think it is called Inequality for All.
> 
> My friend has a job. Now she has thought this before and it has fallen through so as excited as I am, we both know we have to wait till she is there and working. It is perfect for her as she will be in Marketing and Customer Relations. She is such a people person and handles situations so amazingly. She would always astound me how she could turn a bad situation into something positive when we worked together. My fingers are crossed. She will be working in the Fingerlakes and it is so beautiful there.


Fingers crossed for your friend and the job, that is exciting.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Here's the frog hat
> 
> Edit: still can't find camera charger so took with iphone.


That's so cute, I really need to get the yarn and get them started. :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Spider said:


> Kathy , can't tell you how many crochet hooks my car has eaten. Some we just can't find.
> Thanks, Jynx. There was two hats.


And so much more. Does you sister work at the shelter? I had to go back to look for the quilts. you sure are productive.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Spider said:


> I don't know what is going to show up, I thought I posted a picture of my finished items for the woman's and children's shelter. All the items are made from scraps of yarn and material. Nothing fancy but will be warm.


Those look great, made with scraps or not, they will be loved and appreciated just the same. :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

I just buy the organic coconut oil (solid) that's in the supplement section at my Walgreens...I'm sure Vitamin Shoppe and GNC would carry it also. I use the unflavored for frying and in most recipes, but use the coconut tasting one for quick breads and other sweet things....a teaspoon or so per day is all I ingest...I sometimes even put a little in oatmeal, hot chocolate or as part of the spread on a piece of warm toast...just any way I can think of where the solid form turns somewhat liquid.



Dreamweaver said:


> What form do you ingest? I might have to add that to routine. DH has a dry skin problem too....


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

cmaliza said:


> ~~~When do you get to meet her? THAT's the real test of longevity! "Can I introduce her to Mom?"


 I guess he went to meet her mom today, he's known her Aunt though for years.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Bulldog said:


> I want some snow,Shirley. Just want the power to stay on so I can enjoy it from my window. Retired, so don't have to go out. I can make a pot of soup or chili and knit. It will be wonderful.
> 
> Do ya'll have trouble with etsy? This happens to me everytime I try to place an order from there. I found four boot cuff patterns and a pair of fingerless mitts and tried to place my order and it said my email address was already taken. This happens every time and I notify them and the next time I try to place an order the same thing happens.
> I have done nothing but stay on the puter today. I should be taken out and shot!
> ...


I've never had any problems with Etsy but it's been awhile since I was on.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Time to set all the clocks and HOPE I get an extra hour of sleep. Night all...


----------



## Railyn (Apr 2, 2013)

Please add my good wishes to Mr. Pat on his 80th birthday.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

cmaliza said:


> ~~~I've been seeing this lately....the importance of a comma. "Let's eat Grandma" Or "Let's eat, Grandma"
> punctuation makes a difference! Some folks think it is not really important to teach it....BIG mistake...especially for Grandma! :lol:


Or "Grandma's house" or "Grandmas' house" Grandma is a house is a lot different than it's Grandmas' house. lol


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Designer1234 said:


> I just told him he got birthday wishes from New Zealand. He thanks you Julie


 :thumbup:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Shirley, happy birthday to Pat from Wyoming also. Hope you all had a fabulous day.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Well I'm all caught up and made a booboo in my knitting so have to frog a couple rows, think I'll finish doing that in the morning. I'm going to head to bed I think. 
Have a great night everyone, see you tomorrow. 
Hugs.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

cmaliza said:


> ~~~so nice to see boats at harbor. Around here and in Ohio.....all the boats are out...'cept for a few who will get some kind of fine. Nov. 1 is the deadline! Thanks.


It was lovely being there!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> I've had 2 cups by now. lol Think I need another though.
> :lol:


 :thumbup:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> :thumbup: :thumbup:
> Can't wait to see what you work up for her, I know it will be gorgeous.


I will get some photos when I can!


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> I just need another month - or through the holidays - to get back to some sort of normal and must admit that I do want to have ALL my time to myself and NO STRESS worrying over her and what is happening.
> 
> You just told it like it is. I need to have validation occasionally because I do feel guilty. Not offended AT ALL....


And that desire is perfectly reasonable- in fact without stress you will heal better and quicker. Stress related hormones are not conducive to quick healing.


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

Dreamweaver said:


> No way did you offend me!
> 
> You just told it like it is. I need to have validation occasionally because I do feel guilty. Not offended AT ALL....


 From what I have read you most certainly have no need to feel guilty. You do need to take care of yourself more, now that you are still recovering. Doing too much, too soon will just make your recovery slower.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> not seeing the actual item. I think you are right. As you transfer from DPN's to circular, you use both tips of the circular so that you can do as said, alternate stitches onto right and left and then join to continue.


I'm not sure either, but think this must be right. I had a quick play and that seems to be it, but don't know why they don't just use one the castons used for toe up socks. Much smoother join and no fiddling with first dpns and then circulars.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

great slipper socks Kathy - great color.

sam



kehinkle said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Had a nice day here. Weather was pleasant during the day. Susan (Johnsoldlady) and I went to the Fiber Fest. Sensory overload! Did buy two hanks of a cashmere/silk blend. Don't know what I am going to make with it yet, 600 yds total. Didn't meet up with the other ladies.
> 
> ...


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

it that just where you are or all of lake Michigan? I thought you could leave them in the water year around. of course lake Michigan freezes so you might not want it in the water for that reason.

sam



cmaliza said:


> ~~~so nice to see boats at harbor. Around here and in Ohio.....all the boats are out...'cept for a few who will get some kind of fine. Nov. 1 is the deadline! Thanks.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

good to hear she is healing - more healing energy zooming her way.

sam



Grandmapaula said:


> I'm way behind (p.16) but I'll get caught up before bed time!
> 
> PurpleFi, that Dreambird and poncho are gorgeous!! What a great idea. Just stunning!
> 
> Thought I'd give you all an update on DD Beth. She was in a lot of pain for the first two days and that was with the heavy-duty drugs they were giving her; but today (Sat.) she is starting to be a little more comfortable. She will be in ICU for a couple more days, at least. She has been allowed to have clear liquids, so that is a step in the right direction. She said to thank all of you for the prayers and good thoughts, and to please keep them coming for a few more days. I think she has finally realized that she isn't as young as she thinks she is - she's 42 going on 17 most days - and that she's going to have to ask for help to do some things from now on. Thanks, everyone from all of us for your prayers - they are greatly appreciated. Love, Paula


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

you should have gotten a disk with it that you could reinstall - or call or write the company and see if they can tell you how to reinstall. it's too bad to have a printer that doesn't print. how are you going to print those knitting patterns?

sam



Dreamweaver said:


> That is the one I love. her name is Kelly Rippa and the football player, Michael Strahan has replaced Regis.
> 
> How is the printer going? I've never thought of a laser one. My printer is fine, but I wiped out a file on computer so can't send anything to it!!!!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

he sounds like a keeper.

sam



gottastch said:


> We had a great visit with DFIL today and as much as he said he didn't want any fuss for his 80th birthday, he really did enjoy it  The cupcakes were a hit (thank goodness).
> 
> I decided to take some yarn, my instructions and 2 of my size 8 dpns in the car to see if I could figure out the Ten Stitch Blanket instructions. After a few tries, I got going and could make the corners look pretty good. On the way home, I was working away and dropped one of the dpns and it went between my seat and the center console of the car...grrrrrrr. I reached down there and felt around and I tried reaching under the seat - nothing. DH was quite amused by this and the more I struggled the more frustrated I got. I finally unhooked my seat belt and laid my seat all the way back. I shimmied up and over my flattened seat and into the back seat. I reached around and was able to trip the lever to put the seat part of the way back up and then could reach around to the other side to finish the job. Then I had to lay on the back seat (on my tummy) and reach around under that front seat. I finally found my needle and reversed the whole process. I was a little miffed by this point but was satisfied that I at least retrieved the needle and could stitch a little more before it got too dark for me to see. DH asked if I had everything under control at that point and I said to him that a nice husband would have pulled over so I could have opened the door and gotten a proper look under the seat instead of having me do "gymnastics" in the car to find it. He said he rather enjoyed the "show" and said he was a nice husband just not an insane one. I told him that he knows how determined I can get and we both had to laugh and we proceeded to have an uneventful rest of the ride home.
> 
> Time to turn the clocks back and head to bed shortly. Hope you all had a good day!!!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

but doesn't 's show ownership? ie: this is grandma's house.

sam



Poledra65 said:


> Or "Grandma's house" or "Grandmas' house" Grandma is a house is a lot different than it's Grandmas' house. lol


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

think I am the only one on so will go to bed. yeah - an extra hour of sleep.

sam


----------



## Patches39 (Oct 27, 2012)

Gweniepooh said:


> Oldest GS (age 16 almost 17) will get this one. Working Hannah's now and almost ready to sew it up. Waiting for yarn I ordered to make other DD, youngest GS, and Other DD's boyfriend their hats. Thanks for the compliment. I really get a kick making these.
> 
> quote=Spider]Gwen, that hat is so cute. Who gets that one?
> Angora, so glad your friend found a job, DH is still looking and working so hard at it.
> ...


[/quote]

you are good at it, I like them, great job  :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Angora1 said:


> I can't believe how beautiful my aunt still is and she was 95 on Thursday. Her spirit and outlook is so amazing. She is truly young at heart. Always has a smile on her face and in her voice. She shared with me that everyone at her church calls her Mom or Grandma. They use her last name with it. What a sweetheart. She told DH and me about my uncle and when he lost his leg in WW2. He was driving a truck and in a valley with Germans shooting at them from both sides. They got out and quickly got under the truck as they had no protection inside. Got hit from shrapnel which took his leg but it was so hot it kept him from bleeding to death. Then the medics came in the middle of all that shooting, so brave, took him in their truck where they were all shot at. He had no idea if he would make it out or not. He was such a handsome man and the war wounds did take their toll on him. Sadly he died at 58 and you can tell she still loves him so.


Wow, she looks fantastic for 95! I love seeing the old photos.


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

thewren said:


> it that just where you are or all of lake Michigan? I thought you could leave them in the water year around. of course lake Michigan freezes so you might not want it in the water for that reason.
> 
> sam


~~~I would suspect it is the same all around all the Great lakes It is for the whole southern shore of Lake Erie....and all 'round the southern tip of Lake Michigan....it only gets colder and freezes more the further north.....


----------



## Patches39 (Oct 27, 2012)

Bulldog said:


> I want some snow,Shirley. Just want the power to stay on so I can enjoy it from my window. Retired, so don't have to go out. I can make a pot of soup or chili and knit. It will be wonderful.
> 
> Do ya'll have trouble with etsy? This happens to me everytime I try to place an order from there. I found four boot cuff patterns and a pair of fingerless mitts and tried to place my order and it said my email address was already taken. This happens every time and I notify them and the next time I try to place an order the same thing happens.
> I have done nothing but stay on the puter today. I should be taken out and shot!
> ...


hope you rememberd to turn your clocks back. today, its 2:45 am. with the time change
:thumbup:


----------



## Patches39 (Oct 27, 2012)

Bulldog said:


> Sure don't want to miss the punckin chunkin.
> 
> Kathy, your slipper socks are wonderful. You do such a good job of making socks.
> 
> ...


DITTO


----------



## Patches39 (Oct 27, 2012)

Grandmapaula said:


> I'm way behind (p.16) but I'll get caught up before bed time!
> 
> PurpleFi, that Dreambird and poncho are gorgeous!! What a great idea. Just stunning!
> 
> Thought I'd give you all an update on DD Beth. She was in a lot of pain for the first two days and that was with the heavy-duty drugs they were giving her; but today (Sat.) she is starting to be a little more comfortable. She will be in ICU for a couple more days, at least. She has been allowed to have clear liquids, so that is a step in the right direction. She said to thank all of you for the prayers and good thoughts, and to please keep them coming for a few more days. I think she has finally realized that she isn't as young as she thinks she is - she's 42 going on 17 most days - and that she's going to have to ask for help to do some things from now on. Thanks, everyone from all of us for your prayers - they are greatly appreciated. Love, Paula


 :-D another answered prayer, :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Patches39 (Oct 27, 2012)

night night all. praying that tomorrow brings healing, joy, peace, happiness, and may it be laced with love. :thumbup:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

PurpleFi said:


> Good afternoon from sunny Surrey, the sky is clear and we are going to have a lovely sunset soon, although it is now quite windy and we had some downpours earlier in the day.
> 
> I have had a productive time and have, eventually, finished my dreambird. Decided it was too short to use on it's own so have sewn it to a poncho I have made....


It looks stunning!! :thumbup:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Cathy, (sugarsugar- tried to skype you- but you've not signed on!)


----------



## busyworkerbee (May 6, 2012)

Southern Gal said:


> hi zoe, i hope you feel better soon, glad dr stuff was ok.
> we have done trunk or treat at our church for several yrs now and since we started 10 yrs ago, several churches have followed suit. mom and i were talking about when we were kids and how she would drive and stop and we got in and out of the car all night, ugh. now its so much easier to come to a big parking lot where everyone knows each other and knows the candy is safe, and the parents and kids just walk around car trunk to trunk, we decorate our trunks and dress up, we serve hot dogs, popcorn, cocoa and lemonaide and a good time is had for 2 hrs by everyone on the lot. we have face painting and have a sticker booth. its just good safe fun. if we did it at home, we wouldn't see any kids, they just don't go door to door these days. times changed.


Yes, and this sounds much safer


----------



## dollyclaire (May 21, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Good afternoon from sunny Surrey, the sky is clear and we are going to have a lovely sunset soon, although it is now quite windy and we had some downpours earlier in the day.
> 
> I have had a productive time and have, eventually, finished my dreambird. Decided it was too short to use on it's own so have sewn it to a poncho I have made....


That is just gorgeous very bespoke, you will look fabulous in it.
Well done, such stunning work


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> Happy Birthday to Pat, * Shirley*


Ditto... Happy 80th :thumbup:


----------



## dollyclaire (May 21, 2011)

thewren said:


> just keep in mind melody - one does not need to shovel the rain.
> 
> sam


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## busyworkerbee (May 6, 2012)

Sorlenna said:


> Yep. It's the tree next door, though the plumber now the pipe is compromised, even taking out the tree will no longer 'fix' things entirely. So we live with it until we move, I suppose, though I have no idea how long that might be.


We had similiar problem years ago. Turned out the sewer intersection was compromised by large beautiful shady tree over the fence, planted about 30 years ago now and 3 owners earlier than the then current owners. Council came in while owners were away for Christmas and removed the tree right down to the root system to repair sewer system. The oowners came home to a bare patch 8f dirt where there had been a beautiful shade tree.


----------



## dollyclaire (May 21, 2011)

Bulldog said:


> I want some snow,Shirley. Just want the power to stay on so I can enjoy it from my window. Retired, so don't have to go out. I can make a pot of soup or chili and knit. It will be wonderful.
> 
> Do ya'll have trouble with etsy? This happens to me everytime I try to place an order from there. I found four boot cuff patterns and a pair of fingerless mitts and tried to place my order and it said my email address was already taken. This happens every time and I notify them and the next time I try to place an order the same thing happens.
> I have done nothing but stay on the puter today. I should be taken out and shot!
> ...


Could it be that you need to sign in/ log in first to Etsy then place your order? That way it will know that you are already a member, might be worth trying


----------



## dollyclaire (May 21, 2011)

cmaliza said:


> ~~~I've been seeing this lately....the importance of a comma. "Let's eat Grandma" Or "Let's eat, Grandma"
> punctuation makes a difference! Some folks think it is not really important to teach it....BIG mistake...especially for Grandma! :lol:


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Almost two a.m. and can't sleep..guess I will catch up on reading.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Gweniepooh said:


> Here's the frog hat
> 
> Edit: still can't find camera charger so took with iphone.


 :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## busyworkerbee (May 6, 2012)

Spider said:


> I don't know what is going to show up, I thought I posted a picture of my finished items for the woman's and children's shelter. All the items are made from scraps of yarn and material. Nothing fancy but will be warm.


And thoroughly appreciated. Lovely work.


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

Morning all! Just dropping in to say Hi! Got back home last night from my chicken sitting duties! Had a good time (apart from one minor escapade!) but it's lovely to sleep in ones own bed. I'm way behind and need to spend today doing a lot of catching up. I've just started this weeks new KTP so have only skimmed through so far. Thanks to Sam for starting us off with great recipes as usual. Happy Birthday to those with birthdays. Take it easy to those recovering from health issues and healing prayers to those still awaiting results. Thanks for all the lovely pictures as usual. x


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Spider said:


> I don't know what is going to show up, I thought I posted a picture of my finished items for the woman's and children's shelter. All the items are made from scraps of yarn and material. Nothing fancy but will be warm.


What a lovely lot of knitting, I am sure it will be well appreciated.


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> Welcome to the tea party, you will find lots of receipts and friendliness here. Coffee/ tea is always on.when at home I post coffee pretty much everyday to oh with Purples garden/ flower pictures. This week end I'm off chunkin Punkins with my teens.


Hi Caren, what a HUGE piece of machinery, hope it works ok. xx


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Good morning from sunny Surrey. High winds last night and a few big branches down, but no damaage. Still windy this morning and the birds are flying backwards!
Now I have finished the dreambird I am all set to finish my leaves project, it's been a really good stash buster.

Happy Sunday hugs and vibes to all.

Sunday photos........


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Grandmapaula said:


> I'm way behind (p.16) but I'll get caught up before bed time!
> 
> PurpleFi, that Dreambird and poncho are gorgeous!! What a great idea. Just stunning!
> 
> Thought I'd give you all an update on DD Beth. She was in a lot of pain for the first two days and that was with the heavy-duty drugs they were giving her; but today (Sat.) she is starting to be a little more comfortable. She will be in ICU for a couple more days, at least. She has been allowed to have clear liquids, so that is a step in the right direction. She said to thank all of you for the prayers and good thoughts, and to please keep them coming for a few more days. I think she has finally realized that she isn't as young as she thinks she is - she's 42 going on 17 most days - and that she's going to have to ask for help to do some things from now on. Thanks, everyone from all of us for your prayers - they are greatly appreciated. Love, Paula


Sounds like she is on track now. The pain will become less and less pretty quickly from now on I should think. Good to hear she has the worst behind her.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

PurpleFi said:


> Good afternoon from sunny Surrey, the sky is clear and we are going to have a lovely sunset soon, although it is now quite windy and we had some downpours earlier in the day.
> 
> I have had a productive time and have, eventually, finished my dreambird. Decided it was too short to use on it's own so have sewn it to a poncho I have made....


I just love the poncho and your dreambird. Combined together is so beautiful. I think that is the nicest I have seen. Well done Purple!!! Absolutely beautiful. :thumbup:


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Thank you ALL for your lovely comments on my dreambird. I can say it was worth the 9 restarts and I even had to unstitch it from the poncho a couple of times. But I am pleased with the results, although if I did it again I would make a few alterations!! :thumbup:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> Cathy, (sugarsugar- tried to skype you- but you've not signed on!)


Sorry Julie... just read your post at 10.15pm. 

And on that note I need to go to bed. Goodnight all.


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Sorry Julie... just read your post at 10.15pm.
> 
> And on that note I need to go to bed. Goodnight all.


Hi Sugar, bye Sugar, sleep well. hugs xxxxx


----------



## Kathleendoris (Sep 20, 2012)

Poledra65 said:


> Or "Grandma's house" or "Grandmas' house" Grandma is a house is a lot different than it's Grandmas' house. lol


I don't know whether it was published in the States, but there was a best-seller here a few years ago by Lynn Truss, called 'Eats, Shoots and Leaves'. This was subtitled 'a zero tolerance guide to punctuation'. The title comes from the punch-line to a joke: a panda goes into a restaurant and orders a sandwich. He eats the sandwich and gets up to leave, but before doing so, he takes out a gun and fires two shots into the ceiling. 'Why did you do that?' asks the waiter. 'You can read all about it in here', replies the panda, handing him a badly punctuated wild-life guide. Under 'Panda', he finds the entry 'black-and-white bear-like animal. Eats, shoots and leaves'.

It is quite encouraging that there was sufficient interest in this topic for the book to make the bestseller list for several weeks! I just hope I have managed to avoid any errors of punctuation in this post: you do leave yourself as something of a hostage to fortune whenever you criticise the grammar of others.


----------



## Patches39 (Oct 27, 2012)

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from sunny Surrey. High winds last night and a few big branches down, but no damaage. Still windy this morning and the birds are flying backwards!
> Now I have finished the dreambird I am all set to finish my leaves project, it's been a really good stash buster.
> 
> Happy Sunday hugs and vibes to all.
> ...


Beautiful :-D


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from sunny Surrey. High winds last night and a few big branches down, but no damaage. Still windy this morning and the birds are flying backwards!
> Now I have finished the dreambird I am all set to finish my leaves project, it's been a really good stash buster.
> 
> Happy Sunday hugs and vibes to all.
> ...


What a lovely home you have Purple. The yard is so beautiful and the home too. I meant to comment earlier but went off on a search for your dreambird and found it. Commented in another post on that. Thank you for sharing with us. Now I need to find Caren's photos so off on another search. :lol:


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

So glad that she is starting to feel better. If she is having clear liquids does this mean the colon is awake?


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

GS#1 belting out those songs. Hoping you will forgive me and allow me bragging rights. I'm just so proud of him and am amazed at his stage presence. The first time I ever saw him on stage my jaw just dropped. My DIL was sobbing and that was just at a little workshop. Now he is doing the musicals, which he has always done at home, but now he gets to have his dream come true and sing for others. He's been doing musicals at home but then he memorizes all the parts and sings them all. LOL We always just thought it was cute but he is showing us he is serious about this. He had no problems singing and getting up on the bench while still singing. Lots more photos more interesting but again, told we can't post pictures and the way the internet is and copyrights they want us to be careful, so no name of the musical. :-( Don't want it mentioned online. :roll: One more performance tonight but he has already started rehearsals for the next musical. He will be in the chorus so at least it won't be all the pressure of a main part. Phew!!!


----------



## Patches39 (Oct 27, 2012)

Angora1 said:


> GS#1 belting out those songs. Hoping you will forgive me and allow me bragging rights. I'm just so proud of him and am amazed at his stage presence. The first time I ever saw him on stage my jaw just dropped. My DIL was sobbing and that was just at a little workshop. Now he is doing the musicals, which he has always done at home, but now he gets to have his dream come true and sing for others.


Awesome!!! You can feel his presents, He's got it. Blessing for him. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Patches39 said:


> Awesome!!! You can feel his presents, He's got it. Blessing for him. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


Patches, you put tears in my eyes. Thanks. I can tell you he was tired. 2 1/2 hrs. singing until 10pm. It's a good thing he loves it.


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

Morning everyone,

Was in bed last night at 8:30pm, was just exhausted. Have no idea why, as I didn't do anything yesterday. Put the clocks back and I was still up at 6:45am, laid in bed til 7:00.

Have a house showing this morning and I have to work. Have been off all week so I hope I can get my rear in gear this morning and get it all done.

Angora, your Aunt is such a beautiful lady and looks regal sitting there with her tea. Your GS is quite the little man. Congrats on his musical.

Jynx, glad you are doing better. Take care and rest as well.

Patches, how are ya? Feel like we haven't talked in ages.

Shirley, Please wish Pat a Happy Birthday from me too.

I am going to go back a read all the posts and see who I forgot this morning. lol.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Gweniepooh said:


> Here's the frog hat
> 
> Edit: still can't find camera charger so took with iphone.


Gwenie, was hoping you found your charger. :-( The phone photo looks GREAT though. Another one done. Wow, you are going to set off the smoke alarm with those needles. :lol: :lol: :lol: I'm going to have to get that book and see if the GK's would wear those. Too cute. Great job. How are you feeling?

Hugs for Marianne. Sure wish she didn't always have to wait for surgery but better to wait than have her bleed too much. DH has a student who had the same surgery she will have. His was cancer, but it has been about 3 years and he seems to be doing great. My prayers are that this is benign and I know they will take good care of Marianne. I have a feeling her doctors and nurses all love her, as do we. I must say though that I am on pins and needles till this is all done.


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

Off I go to see what I can make for breakfast. Have a bit of tidying to do before we leave the house this morning.

Have a great day all and I will be back later after work.

Happy knitting.

:thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

So good to see Dreamweaver well enough to post.

Thinking of our Charlotte this morning and wondering how she is doing. I just can't believe what has happened, as I think back to the day when she first posted about her symptoms. Sent her a PM about seeing the Dr. immediately and I know lots of you posted this too, but of course, I thought it was just being careful. Never expected it to really be something so serious. What a sweetheart she is and a true beauty inside and out. Her dog must be so sad to have her away and of course we know how much her DH loves her so much. We miss you Charlotte if you get to read this. Your humor and attitude astound and inspire me. I know it isn't easy but hang in there. You CAN do it!! Hugs, love and prayers.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Thanks Gagesmom, I will have to tell her what you said. Thanks also for mentioning my GS. All three of my GK's are the light of my life, but then so are my whole family. 

No wonder you are tired. You work, have had dental surgery, and all you do around the house. Amazing lady, but you need rest and time to recover. Know DH woke you up and I think you needed to sleep in.:roll: 

Have to go now. DH is up and made me more coffee and we will read together now. Precious time and moments before the busy day starts.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Caren, thanks for the fireworks. Know you miss England. :-( 
So glad the man is going to be ok. I can't picture this when you said he fell and safety harness and all. Is there a photo showing how one is up high? Maybe I can do a search on the internet later. :lol: :lol: :lol: Always say I am gone and then I post again. Ok, I'm really gone.

Hugs and Big Hello to everyone. Gotta make sure my clocks are right with the time change. :thumbup:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Sorry Julie... just read your post at 10.15pm.
> 
> And on that note I need to go to bed. Goodnight all.


 :thumbup:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> Morning everyone,
> 
> Was in bed last night at 8:30pm, was just exhausted. Have no idea why, as I didn't do anything yesterday. Put the clocks back and I was still up at 6:45am, laid in bed til 7:00.
> 
> ...


If you have a house showing- does that mean the sale has fallen through?


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

Your GS looks so awesome up there belting out his song. What a blessing for him to sing so well and have the confidence to match his talents. Tell him congrats. Our high school has it's musical the next 2 weekends so will try to fit it into my schedule if at all possible. 

I have been buying dish towels for different holiday seasons and now I am getting ready to try to knit up dishclothes to go with each of them for a bridal shower gift in February. 

I slept for 8 hours last night which was quite a blessing and now I am on my 2nd load of laundry. I will get the 3rd load started before heading out to church. Oldest DS will get the load taken care of before he heads out to work. He does not know that yet, but he gives me no grief whenever asked. Need to do dishes this afternoon before heading back to church for a meeting later in the afternoon. I will knit during the meeting and work with another person I am teaching to knit. 

Have a wonderful day everyone and Happy Knitting.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Hi all, haven't managed to post before this as I had friends staying over for a girls' weekend as DH was away to Arran to play golf. DH and three of his pals do this every year and every year they get terrible weather....this year didn't disappoint and they had 'horizontal rain, gales and hail'! Mugs!
We had a great pot luck supper last night and I've just had a large slice of left over raspberry pavlova for my lunch! My pal Maggie makes THE best pavlova in the world. Had a really good night, lots of gossip and laughter...helped along by a few wee glasses of vino! DS had handed in the DVD of their wedding in May so we watched that and most of us shed a few tears....soppy lot! It was amazing how much of the speeches (bride's father, groom & best man) we had forgotten.
I meant to make a list of comments as I was reading through, but didn't, so please blame craft if I forget to mention anyone.....thinking about it, it's really getting bad when you forget to even make a list. :roll: Loved all the photos of gardens, skies, countryside, knitting, poncho and dancing GS (what a talented boy!) Happy belated birthday to Shirley's Pat and healing vibes sent to all who are needing them.


----------



## nittergma (Jan 27, 2011)

Hi sam and all'. Still on my little netbook. Put a messge to my bil to seeif it can be fixed. Meanwhile I'm using this. Its behaving. Very hardon my vision though. I can't read for lonf keeping all jn my prayers nittergma


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Morning everyone. I guess the dogs didn't get the memo about Daylight savings time.  They still want fed around the same time for some reason. 
Anyway, I have my coffee and it's looking like a dreary day out, would be good for a stay in, knit and watch good movies day. 
Hope everyone has a lovely day.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

darowil said:


> And that desire is perfectly reasonable- in fact without stress you will heal better and quicker. Stress related hormones are not conducive to quick healing.


 :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Here's the frog hat
> 
> Edit: still can't find camera charger so took with iphone.


So cute, Gwen!
Jk


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from sunny Surrey. High winds last night and a few big branches down, but no damaage. Still windy this morning and the birds are flying backwards!
> Now I have finished the dreambird I am all set to finish my leaves project, it's been a really good stash buster.
> 
> Happy Sunday hugs and vibes to all.
> ...


Beautiful. I think there are a bunch of us that would love to just move into your garden. lol


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Angora1 said:


> GS#1 belting out those songs. Hoping you will forgive me and allow me bragging rights. I'm just so proud of him and am amazed at his stage presence. The first time I ever saw him on stage my jaw just dropped. My DIL was sobbing and that was just at a little workshop. Now he is doing the musicals, which he has always done at home, but now he gets to have his dream come true and sing for others. He's been doing musicals at home but then he memorizes all the parts and sings them all. LOL We always just thought it was cute but he is showing us he is serious about this. He had no problems singing and getting up on the bench while still singing. Lots more photos more interesting but again, told we can't post pictures and the way the internet is and copyrights they want us to be careful, so no name of the musical. :-( Don't want it mentioned online. :roll: One more performance tonight but he has already started rehearsals for the next musical. He will be in the chorus so at least it won't be all the pressure of a main part. Phew!!!


From the looks of his complete love of it, you can certainly see it in the pictures, I think we may be seeing him on Broadway sooner than later. I hope that he can take his acting anywhere he wants to go with it, he looks like he's a spectacular talent. :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> Welcome to the tea party, you will find lots of receipts and friendliness here. Coffee/ tea is always on.when at home I post coffee pretty much everyday to oh with Purples garden/ flower pictures. This week end I'm off chunkin Punkins with my teens.


Hi, Caren. knowing you and family were at Punkin Chunkin this weekend inspired me to watch the 2012 show last night. First time I've watched it. It was really fun and very competitive!! 
What's the name of your team again so I can root for them? I know you've told us before but CRAFT is getting worse.
JuneK


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> Pastels are my favorite medium for painting. I don't know about the convention--I'll have to look that up. And yes, Old Town is interesting (if rather touristy).


It's been about 20 yrs since I was there so I'm sure it's more 'touristy'now! My daughter has become quite an accomplished pastel artist. She's worked so much this past year, I don't think she's had time to even look at her pastels!
JuneK


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> I usually end up as colorful as the paper. LOL Haven't done any in ages, but this is motivating me to think about it (because, as we all know, I need MORE things on my list, ha!). I looked up the festival here--seems it was last June, so may not be again until 2015?
> 
> Oh, and I didn't cook tonight--he wanted to go out so we had Chinese.


Yes, I understand that the convention is every other year. She didn't go this year because her friends got married after being together for 20 yrs. They were married in MA and live in TX. She was away most of the last of June and July since she stopped by to visit with us on the way home. And as you know, you don't have but so many vacation days when you work!
JuneK


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> I wish. It is a missing computer file. When I called for help, they wanted over $150. Because the laptop was no longer under warranty. My fault for not doing a back up! but why I hate that you no longer get installing discs with software.


You may well be able to search for the printer driver online (if that's where the file is missing from). Do you have a another drive that carries the backup files? You might be able to find it there as well and copy it over (I think Windows 7 and up have that). Just a couple of ideas.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

pacer said:


> Your GS looks so awesome up there belting out his song. What a blessing for him to sing so well and have the confidence to match his talents. Tell him congrats. Our high school has it's musical the next 2 weekends so will try to fit it into my schedule if at all possible.
> 
> I have been buying dish towels for different holiday seasons and now I am getting ready to try to knit up dishclothes to go with each of them for a bridal shower gift in February.
> 
> ...


Thanks Pacer. To think we almost lost him 4 yrs. ago at the age of 7. I'm just so thankful he is still here. I will tell him and won't he be surprised to get the congrats. :wink:


----------



## nittergma (Jan 27, 2011)

How wonderful for your dil and gs
!!uote=Angora1]GS#1 belting out those songs. Hoping you will forgive me and allow me bragging rights. I'm just so proud of him and am amazed at his stage presence. The first time I ever saw him on stage my jaw just dropped. My DIL was sobbing and that was just at a little workshop. Now he is doing the musicals, which he has always done at home, but now he gets to have his dream come true and sing for others. He's been doing musicals at home but then he memorizes all the parts and sings them all. LOL We always just thought it was cute but he is showing us he is serious about this. He had no problems singing and getting up on the bench while still singing. Lots more photos more interesting but again, told we can't post pictures and the way the internet is and copyrights they want us to be careful, so no name of the musical. :-( Don't want it mentioned online. :roll: One more performance tonight but he has already started rehearsals for the next musical. He will be in the chorus so at least it won't be all the pressure of a main part. Phew!!![/quote]


----------



## Spider (Oct 15, 2012)

Angora, thanks for the picture of your grandson. What an actor you have and he does look like he is enjoying it. What an accomplishment !!


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Poledra65 said:


> From the looks of his complete love of it, you can certainly see it in the pictures, I think we may be seeing him on Broadway sooner than later. I hope that he can take his acting anywhere he wants to go with it, he looks like he's a spectacular talent. :thumbup: :thumbup:


Thanks Poledra. Yes, it is a love. I, as a grandma, am a little hesitant about too much too soon, so hope it stays fun. Knowing what I do about life, I hope it would be later, much later, from what I see of children who move too quickly.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

busyworkerbee said:


> We had similiar problem years ago. Turned out the sewer intersection was compromised by large beautiful shady tree over the fence, planted about 30 years ago now and 3 owners earlier than the then current owners. Council came in while owners were away for Christmas and removed the tree right down to the root system to repair sewer system. The oowners came home to a bare patch 8f dirt where there had been a beautiful shade tree.


We looked at a house down south once, and it had a non-native tree in the yard--the realtor said we'd have to take out the tree if we took the house OR the city would come and take it our "for us" and send a bill! The city was trying to get rid of them all, since the roots went right for the water pipes. We didn't take the house, in the end, but that would have been okay with me.


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> That makes 3 of us... Mine is left and I'm left-handed. they gave me a shot in rehab. it doesn't seem to have done anything, unfortunately.....


My dearest Jynx...you also have my sympathy!! It's a real nuisance since I have a few things to knit for Christmas. Sure hope a shot will help this time. I haven't had a lot of luck with them in the past.
JuneK


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Spider said:


> Angora, thanks for the picture of your grandson. What an actor you have and he does look like he is enjoying it. What an accomplishment !!


Thanks Spider. Yes, a lot of hard work for sure. Can't imagine memorizing for 2 1/2 hrs of singing. Of course he isn't singing the whole time but a majority of it. I used to memorize when I sang but one song. This is a whole different level. It is fun though as he gets the singing from me. DH always gets all the credit for the musical talent they have, but this one is on me. :wink:


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

dollyclaire said:


> Could it be that you need to sign in/ log in first to Etsy then place your order? That way it will know that you are already a member, might be worth trying


I would try clicking "forgot password" and giving your email to see what you get--could it be that you signed up in the past and now are trying to create a second account? I've done that with some sites.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

nittergma said:


> How wonderful for your dil and gs
> !!uote=Angora1]GS#1 belting out those songs.
> 
> Thanks dear. Hope all is well in OH. Did you get the strong winds we got? I never even thought to bring in the gazing balls my mother gave me on wrought iron stands and now one is in pieces. :-( All the planters were knocked over and my little flag with 3 animals on it was off in the other garden. That was the day we drove to Canada and DH had to really hold onto the steering wheel. Even the semis were wobbling back and forth in the wind.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Happy Sunday hugs and vibes to all.
> 
> Sunday photos........


Gorgeous, as always! :thumbup:


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Kathleendoris said:


> I don't know whether it was published in the States, but there was a best-seller here a few years ago by Lynn Truss, called 'Eats, Shoots and Leaves'. This was subtitled 'a zero tolerance guide to punctuation'. The title comes from the punch-line to a joke: a panda goes into a restaurant and orders a sandwich. He eats the sandwich and gets up to leave, but before doing so, he takes out a gun and fires two shots into the ceiling. 'Why did you do that?' asks the waiter. 'You can read all about it in here', replies the panda, handing him a badly punctuated wild-life guide. Under 'Panda', he finds the entry 'black-and-white bear-like animal. Eats, shoots and leaves'.
> 
> It is quite encouraging that there was sufficient interest in this topic for the book to make the bestseller list for several weeks! I just hope I have managed to avoid any errors of punctuation in this post: you do leave yourself as something of a hostage to fortune whenever you criticise the grammar of others.


And in American English, we use double quotation marks rather than single, putting the punctuation inside as needed, as in, Under "Panda," he finds the entry, "black-and-white bear-like animal. Eats, shoots and leaves."

That's just another issue to confuse writers! Yes, it was published in the States and very popular.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

KateB said:


> Hi all, haven't managed to post before this as I had friends staying over for a girls' weekend as DH was away to Arran to play golf. DH and three of his pals do this every year and every year they get terrible weather....this year didn't disappoint and they had 'horizontal rain, gales and hail'! Mugs!
> We had a great pot luck supper last night and I've just had a large slice of left over raspberry pavlova for my lunch! My pal Maggie makes THE best pavlova in the world. Had a really good night, lots of gossip and laughter...helped along by a few wee glasses of vino! DS had handed in the DVD of their wedding in May so we watched that and most of us shed a few tears....soppy lot! It was amazing how much of the speeches (bride's father, groom & best man) we had forgotten.
> I meant to make a list of comments as I was reading through, but didn't, so please blame craft if I forget to mention anyone.....thinking about it, it's really getting bad when you forget to even make a list. :roll: Loved all the photos of gardens, skies, countryside, knitting, poncho and dancing GS (what a talented boy!) Happy belated birthday to Shirley's Pat and healing vibes sent to all who are needing them.


Kate, that sounds like so much fun with vino, pavlova, the BEST, and memories so precious to bring out the tears. Oh my, but perhaps those guys had better find a different date. :shock: What a shame, but somehow I imagine they had a good time in the club house.  And thanks.


----------



## nittergma (Jan 27, 2011)

dollyclaire said:


> :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


lol!! I always have trou le with that! I'll have to find my kid's old grammar books!


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Poledra65 said:


> Morning everyone. I guess the dogs didn't get the memo about Daylight savings time.  They still want fed around the same time for some reason.
> Anyway, I have my coffee and it's looking like a dreary day out, would be good for a stay in, knit and watch good movies day.
> Hope everyone has a lovely day.


Oh that is too cute to drink. Sorry you didn't get the extra hour. Yes, babies and dogs don't seem to get the message do they. :roll:


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

I just googled punkin chunkin and found some really interesting information.

I had never heard of it and I don't think there has ever been one up here.

Lots of interesting information and i was surprised at how big it is. What is the name of Caren's team? the finals are today and they are given their trophies tonight. I hope she well tell us what network will show it on your Thanksgiving day - be interesting to see her team. There is even a team called downunda from Australia. 

Huge crowds attend and I think it would be a fun outing. it is worth searching as there is lots about it . just google chunkin punkin

You Americans have so much fun!!


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Kathleendoris wrote:
I don't know whether it was published in the States, but there was a best-seller here a few years ago by Lynn Truss, called 'Eats, Shoots and Leaves'. This was subtitled 'a zero tolerance guide to punctuation'. The title comes from the punch-line to a joke: a panda goes into a restaurant and orders a sandwich. He eats the sandwich and gets up to leave, but before doing so, he takes out a gun and fires two shots into the ceiling. 'Why did you do that?' asks the waiter. 'You can read all about it in here', replies the panda, handing him a badly punctuated wild-life guide. Under 'Panda', he finds the entry 'black-and-white bear-like animal. Eats, shoots and leaves'.

It is quite encouraging that there was sufficient interest in this topic for the book to make the bestseller list for several weeks! I just hope I have managed to avoid any errors of punctuation in this post: you do leave yourself as something of a hostage to fortune whenever you criticise the grammar of others.


Sorlenna said:


> And in American English, we use double quotation marks rather than single, putting the punctuation inside as needed, as in, Under "Panda," he finds the entry, "black-and-white bear-like animal. Eats, shoots and leaves."
> 
> That's just another issue to confuse writers! Yes, it was published in the States and very popular.


________________________
That is so funny and shows how the words are exactly the same, but change the punctuation and the meanings change. Great one.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Angora1 said:


> Oh that is too cute to drink. Sorry you didn't get the extra hour. Yes, babies and dogs don't seem to get the message do they. :roll:


You know I came in here to look up something else. How do I always end up back on here. :shock: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> From the looks of his complete love of it, you can certainly see it in the pictures, I think we may be seeing him on Broadway sooner than later. I hope that he can take his acting anywhere he wants to go with it, he looks like he's a spectacular talent. :thumbup: :thumbup:


I agree - the talent obviously is there and if his parents give him the opportunities to learn and do, it is quite possible.

Sometime I will tell you another story of my life which included William Shatner, Lorne Green (Bonanza) and Chistopher Plumber and the Hart House Theatre in Toronto which still is part of the University of Toronto ,when I was in my early early 20's. They wouldn't remember me but I remember them.
Nothing that overly interesting but just a bit part when they were doing Shakespear one year. William Shatner was understudy to Christopher Plumber both of them were becoming well known.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Caren, I found the pictures. Take it that is yours with the flames. Love it. Here's a link for all of us, including me, who are clueless:






You are right Designer. Worth looking into.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Designer1234 said:


> I agree - the talent obviously is there and if his parents give him the opportunities to learn and do, it is quite possible.
> 
> Sometime I will tell you another story of my life which included William Shatner, Lorne Green (Bonanza) and Chistopher Plumber (who is also a Canadian) and the Harte House Theatre in Toronto when I was in my early early 20's. The wouldn't remember me but I remember them.


Ooooh, I definitely want to hear that story. Thank you. Wait a minute. I'm not supposed to still be on here. :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from sunny Surrey. High winds last night and a few big branches down, but no damaage. Still windy this morning and the birds are flying backwards!
> Now I have finished the dreambird I am all set to finish my leaves project, it's been a really good stash buster.
> 
> Happy Sunday hugs and vibes to all.
> ...


lovely pictures, as always. How about a picture of the leaves...are you knitting or crocheting them? 
JuneK


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Angora1 said:


> GS#1 belting out those songs. Hoping you will forgive me and allow me bragging rights. I'm just so proud of him and am amazed at his stage presence. The first time I ever saw him on stage my jaw just dropped. My DIL was sobbing and that was just at a little workshop. Now he is doing the musicals, which he has always done at home, but now he gets to have his dream come true and sing for others. He's been doing musicals at home but then he memorizes all the parts and sings them all. LOL We always just thought it was cute but he is showing us he is serious about this. He had no problems singing and getting up on the bench while still singing. Lots more photos more interesting but again, told we can't post pictures and the way the internet is and copyrights they want us to be careful, so no name of the musical. :-( Don't want it mentioned online. :roll: One more performance tonight but he has already started rehearsals for the next musical. He will be in the chorus so at least it won't be all the pressure of a main part. Phew!!!


WOW! I'm impressed. How old is your little musical actor!?
JuneK


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

jknappva said:


> WOW! I'm impressed. How old is your little musical actor!?
> JuneK


He just had birthday and is now 11. Thank you.

Back for a bit but want to go make some carrot soup. Don't have all the ingredients I want but I do have veggie broth and ginger and can add parsley at the end and some other goodies that I will find as I go along. Might make it a carrot, ginger, curry soup.

Our Knitting Guild is having their Sale night this month. That should be fun. They will also be having a silent auction for some books from their knitting library. Not sure how to do that but would love to have some of them.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> From the looks of his complete love of it, you can certainly see it in the pictures, I think we may be seeing him on Broadway sooner than later. I hope that he can take his acting anywhere he wants to go with it, he looks like he's a spectacular talent. :thumbup: :thumbup:


I was thinking exactly the same--he is obviously "in the zone" with his role! How wonderful that he has found a passion at a young age.


----------



## Kathleendoris (Sep 20, 2012)

Sorlenna said:


> And in American English, we use double quotation marks rather than single, putting the punctuation inside as needed, as in, Under "Panda," he finds the entry, "black-and-white bear-like animal. Eats, shoots and leaves."
> 
> That's just another issue to confuse writers! Yes, it was published in the States and very popular.


Yes, that would be correct in UK English, too. It all goes to show what a minefield this subject is. I cannot even plead the inadequacies of my keyboard as an excuse for the error, as the double quotation marks are right next to the single ones.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Kathleendoris said:


> Yes, that would be correct in UK English, too. It all goes to show what a minefield this subject is. I cannot even plead the inadequacies of my keyboard as an excuse for the error, as the double quotation marks are right next to the single ones.


That's interesting, as I learned it the single marks way for UK and Australian English (I have students from both countries and see the single marks in the way they write all the time). My kids always joke that I was "born a grammar geek," and I do try to read up on variants of our wild and wacky language. The American way was supposedly because of printing/typesetting (the quotes slug is bigger than the comma and period, so the quotes were placed outside to hold it in place).

Ah, English, I love it and hate it. LOL


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

All that talk about trees taking over as the roots go in search of water and it ends up being our water pipes, etc. There was an Australian movie I watched and this happens to the people in the house. There is this glorious, huge tree that seems to have something to do with their lives and the young daughter believes her dead father is part of this tree, so when they need to shop it down before it destroys the house, she fights to keep it. The tree covers the house in glorious vines with flowers as it searches even more for water. Quite a movie and the children actors are amazing. Tried to find the title but I guess I watched it too long ago.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Sorlenna said:


> I was thinking exactly the same--he is obviously "in the zone" with his role! How wonderful that he has found a passion at a young age.


Thanks Sorlenna. Hugs


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Angora1 said:


> Thanks Poledra. Yes, it is a love. I, as a grandma, am a little hesitant about too much too soon, so hope it stays fun. Knowing what I do about life, I hope it would be later, much later, from what I see of children who move too quickly.


Yes, I hope it is always fun for him, if it becomes something that he's not enjoying or having fun with, it's time to say no to things. 
Hugs, and big kudos to the grands.


----------



## Kathleendoris (Sep 20, 2012)

Sorlenna said:


> That's interesting, as I learned it the single marks way for UK and Australian English (I have students from both countries and see the single marks in the way they write all the time). My kids always joke that I was "born a grammar geek," and I do try to read up on variants of our wild and wacky language. The American way was supposedly because of printing/typesetting (the quotes slug is bigger than the comma and period, so the quotes were placed outside to hold it in place).
> 
> Ah, English, I love it and hate it. LOL


Thinking about it carefully, I think I would use the double quotation marks for direct speech, but the single ones when I was quoting from a document, or for such things as book titles. I have no idea why, but I am pretty sure it was what I as taught to do, long, long ago. :?


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

The family came over for Pat's birthday yesterday and we had a lovely time. They even brought us a wonderful bouquet of autumn flowers -- when we had our cottage I planted Sunflowers all around our meadow in front of the cottage and we saved all the seeds and I filled the feeders for the next year. I also had many many different lilies planted. The bouquet is so beautiful and brings back memories galore for both of us.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Angora1 said:


> Caren, I found the pictures. Take it that is yours with the flames. Love it. Here's a link for all of us, including me, who are clueless:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


This is really interesting also.


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

Oh - *Pavlova*-- I wonder if any of you down under people or UK people would post your recipes for Pavlova -- I never did get mine to taste like the wonderful 'pavs' people made in New Zealand.

Our family loved them and I would love to try to make one for our next family dinner - Kelly would love it and so would Pat and I -- I doubt Lisa would remember as she was just a baby - but another memory!!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Designer1234 said:


> The family came over for Pat's birthday yesterday and we had a lovely time. They even brought us a wonderful bouquet of autumn flowers -- when we had our cottage I planted Sunflowers all around our meadow in front of the cottage and we saved all the seeds and I filled the feeders for the next year. I also had many many different lilies planted. The bouquet is so beautiful and brings back memories galore for both of us.


Very pretty. So glad it was a great day.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Angora1 said:


> Thanks Spider. Yes, a lot of hard work for sure. Can't imagine memorizing for 2 1/2 hrs of singing. Of course he isn't singing the whole time but a majority of it. I used to memorize when I sang but one song. This is a whole different level. It is fun though as he gets the singing from me. DH always gets all the credit for the musical talent they have, but this one is on me. :wink:


 :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Designer1234 said:


> I just googled punkin chunkin and found some really interesting information.
> 
> I had never heard of it and I don't think there has ever been one up here.
> 
> ...


Science Channel. It is fun isn't it?


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Designer1234 said:


> I agree - the talent obviously is there and if his parents give him the opportunities to learn and do, it is quite possible.
> 
> Sometime I will tell you another story of my life which included William Shatner, Lorne Green (Bonanza) and Chistopher Plumber and the Hart House Theatre in Toronto which still is part of the University of Toronto ,when I was in my early early 20's. They wouldn't remember me but I remember them.
> Nothing that overly interesting but just a bit part when they were doing Shakespear one year. William Shatner was understudy to Christopher Plumber both of them were becoming well known.


Oh I can't wait to hear that story, they are/were, great actors. 
I don't know Shirley, I bet they remember the young lady with a fabulous smile from Canada. :thumbup:


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Angora, no wonder you are proud of that young man. Two and a half fours of memorizing and singing and so many performances. My goodness he is the next Hugh Jackman. I'd be bursting at the seams with pride too.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Designer1234 said:


> The family came over for Pat's birthday yesterday and we had a lovely time. They even brought us a wonderful bouquet of autumn flowers -- when we had our cottage I planted Sunflowers all around our meadow in front of the cottage and we saved all the seeds and I filled the feeders for the next year. I also had many many different lilies planted. The bouquet is so beautiful and brings back memories galore for both of us.


Happy belated birthday for Pat. What gorgeous flowers. I'll bet that cottage was wonderful with the sunflowersand later the birds so happy. Lovely memories.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

sassafras123 said:


> Angora, no wonder you are proud of that young man. Two and a half fours of memorizing and singing and so many performances. My goodness he is the next Hugh Jackman. I'd be bursting at the seams with pride too.


Thank you. Oooh Hugh Jackman. He is quite a talent. I'll never forget him from the movie Australia... :wink: Of course I'll never forget my grandson but for different reasons. :lol: :lol: :lol: 
My dearest girlfriend went with DH & me to the first performance we saw and we were all so excited when he came out on the stage. My GS not Hugh. :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Poledra65 said:


> Oh I can't wait to hear that story, they are/were, great actors.
> I don't know Shirley, I bet they remember the young lady with a fabulous smile from Canada. :thumbup:


Yes, if she'd worn her red hat they would remember for sure. :thumbup:


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

You have every right to be proud of him! What an amazing child. You never know...could be a famous performer someday.


Angora1 said:


> GS#1 belting out those songs. Hoping you will forgive me and allow me bragging rights. I'm just so proud of him and am amazed at his stage presence. The first time I ever saw him on stage my jaw just dropped. My DIL was sobbing and that was just at a little workshop. Now he is doing the musicals, which he has always done at home, but now he gets to have his dream come true and sing for others. He's been doing musicals at home but then he memorizes all the parts and sings them all. LOL We always just thought it was cute but he is showing us he is serious about this. He had no problems singing and getting up on the bench while still singing. Lots more photos more interesting but again, told we can't post pictures and the way the internet is and copyrights they want us to be careful, so no name of the musical. :-( Don't want it mentioned online. :roll: One more performance tonight but he has already started rehearsals for the next musical. He will be in the chorus so at least it won't be all the pressure of a main part. Phew!!!


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Oh I can't wait to hear that story, they are/were, great actors.
> I don't know Shirley, I bet they remember the young lady with a fabulous smile from Canada. :thumbup:


They are all Canadians too. Hart House Theatre is a part of the University of Toronto. I was interested in Drama as when I was in Kingston for 2 years I belonged to our Church drama club and we took plays all over southern Ontario to 'pie socials' They would hold the play in the basement of different Churches and then people would bring pies and everyone would have a great time. We travelled to a different town every Saturday and went to Church the next morning and then home. What fun!We had an acting contest and I won a Class at Hart House theatre in Toronto. Lorne Green (who originally was a radio announcer during the war) and who later played the Father in Bonanza gave a series of classes. In the class was William Shatner who was from Montreal. I am not sure whether he was a Student but he was there. One year Christopher Plumber was starring at Stratford (Shakespearaian Festival which still is held every year in Stratford ontario) He was from Ottawa and was becoming well known. I got a bit part very very bit part - and Bill Shatner was the understudy to Christopher Plumber. It was a wonderful experience. Kate Reid a wonderful Canadian Actress who became well known in the US although I know she continued acting in Canada was also in the Hart House group.

There was quite a few from that play and that class that became really well known. Christopher Plumber is still going strong, and we all know Captain Kirk.

I ended up coming back to Calgary as my Mother was ill and the rest of them made history (not saying for a minute that would have done well but it was an honor to be accepted for that year and I learned a lot which I never ended up using -- (it is something I always wondered about). I never cared for William Shatner then and still don't although I think he is very talented. Lorne Green was a treasure . Wonderful teacher and actor.

I loved acting in school and would have really loved the opportunity youngsters are getting nowadays with great acting schools - they teach them from little children and it is great. The good ones are like cream they rise to the top. it sounds as if Darlene's grandson will do just that.

I never joined another acting group and sometimes wished I had but Mom's illness and life got in the way.


----------



## Glennys 2 (Jan 1, 2012)

PurpleFi said:


> Good afternoon from sunny Surrey, the sky is clear and we are going to have a lovely sunset soon, although it is now quite windy and we had some downpours earlier in the day.
> 
> I have had a productive time and have, eventually, finished my dreambird. Decided it was too short to use on it's own so have sewn it to a poncho I have made....


Your dreambird is really very gorgeous Purple. I love that you have put it on a blue or is that purple cape.


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

Kathleendoris said:


> Thinking about it carefully, I think I would use the double quotation marks for direct speech, but the single ones when I was quoting from a document, or for such things as book titles. I have no idea why, but I am pretty sure it was what I as taught to do, long, long ago. :?


We were taught that it is double quotation marks unless quoting within a quote. That was in Lancashire in the 60's at a convent school. But I could be wrong after this amount of time. I love grammar and my younger son and I shudder at some of the examples you see nowadays. " Eats , shoots and leaves" , was a great book. I loaned mine to someone and never got it back. One advantage of a Kindle is that doesn't happen any longer. 
Hope all are improving today and all with celebrations have a great time. Off to London in two days for me. Think the house sale will not happen now till the weather gets better or I reduce the price to a silly amount which I can't afford. Still I am lucky as I have a home and caring sons and am fairly healthy. Just that they are so far away. My friend's husband is improving in that his knee is hurting slightly less and he has reduced the painkillers. So that is good news.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Designer1234 said:


> Oh - *Pavlova*-- I wonder if any of you down under people or UK people would post your recipes for Pavlova -- I never did get mine to taste like the wonderful 'pavs' people made in New Zealand.
> 
> Our family loved them and I would love to try to make one for our next family dinner - Kelly would love it and so would Pat and I -- I doubt Lisa would remember as she was just a baby - but another memory!!


This is Maggie's Pavlova.
3 egg whites
5ml (1tsp) cornflour
5ml (1 tsp) white vinegar
175g (6oz) caster sugar
300ml (10 fl oz) fresh double cream
225g (8oz) fruit of your choice (I love raspberries with this)

1. Whisk egg whites until stiff (eggs, not you!)
2. Mix cornflour and vinegar together and whisk into egg whites with HALF the 
sugar.
3. FOLD in the remaining sugar.
4. Spoon the mixture into a round shape on to a baking sheet covered with
greaseproof or non-stick baking paper.
5. Bake at 170C (325F) Mark 3 for 1 hour or until crisp and dry.
6. Whip the cream until softly stiff. (Won't use the same gag. LOL)
7. Pile the cream into the centre of the pavlova and decorate with the fruit.


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

Designer1234 said:


> They are all Canadians too. Hart House Theatre is a part of the University of Toronto. I was interested in Drama as when I was in Kingston for 2 years I belonged to our Church drama club and we took plays all over southern Ontario to 'pie socials' They would hold the play in the basement of different Churches and then people would bring pies and everyone would have a great time. We travelled to a different town every Saturday and went to Church the next morning and then home. What fun!We had an acting contest and I won a Class at Hart House theatre in Toronto. Lorne Green (who originally was a radio announcer during the war) and who later played the Father in Bonanza gave a series of classes. In the class was William Shatner who was from Montreal. I am not sure whether he was a Student but he was there. One year Christopher Plumber was starring at Stratford (Shakespearaian Festival which still is held every year in Stratford ontario) He was from Ottawa and was becoming well known. I just googled him and I think they got the year wrong that he first played Stratford. I got a bit part very very bit part - and Bill Shatner was the understudy to Christopher Plumber. It was a wonderful experience.
> 
> Kate Reid a wonderful Canadian Actress who became well known in the US although I know she continued acting in Canada was also in the Hart House group.
> 
> ...


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from sunny Surrey. High winds last night and a few big branches down, but no damaage. Still windy this morning and the birds are flying backwards!
> Now I have finished the dreambird I am all set to finish my leaves project, it's been a really good stash buster.
> 
> Happy Sunday hugs and vibes to all.
> ...


Happy Sunday, Purple. Once again, love your photos.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Gweniepooh said:


> You have every right to be proud of him! What an amazing child. You never know...could be a famous performer someday.


Hi Gwen, well if he makes it we can have him come perform for KAP. LOL That's a laugh. I remember once asking my son to play Happpy Birthday for my friend and he informed me that they didn't do that. :roll: :lol: :lol: :lol: Nothing like a Mom or Grandma to embarrass them in front of other musicians.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Thank you ALL for your lovely comments on my dreambird. I can say it was worth the 9 restarts and I even had to unstitch it from the poncho a couple of times. But I am pleased with the results, although if I did it again I would make a few alterations!! :thumbup:


And what would those be?


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

Angora1 said:


> GS#1 belting out those songs. Hoping you will forgive me and allow me bragging rights. I'm just so proud of him and am amazed at his stage presence. The first time I ever saw him on stage my jaw just dropped. My DIL was sobbing and that was just at a little workshop. Now he is doing the musicals, which he has always done at home, but now he gets to have his dream come true and sing for others. He's been doing musicals at home but then he memorizes all the parts and sings them all. LOL We always just thought it was cute but he is showing us he is serious about this. He had no problems singing and getting up on the bench while still singing. Lots more photos more interesting but again, told we can't post pictures and the way the internet is and copyrights they want us to be careful, so no name of the musical. :-( Don't want it mentioned online. :roll: One more performance tonight but he has already started rehearsals for the next musical. He will be in the chorus so at least it won't be all the pressure of a main part. Phew!!!


That is absolutely wonderful! You've every right to be bragging about him!


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

KateB said:


> This is Maggie's Pavlova.
> 3 egg whites
> 5ml (1tsp) cornflour
> 5ml (1 tsp) white vinegar
> ...


Thanks very much - I think they made a vanilla pudding like filling as well as whipped cream and some sort of fruit. mmmmmm!


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Designer1234 said:


> Thanks very much - I think they made a vanilla pudding like filling as well as whipped cream and some sort of fruit. mmmmmm!


It's possible, but the vinegar makes the meringue have a sort of gooey inside which might have been what you thought was vanilla pudding? Try it and see!


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Designer1234 said:


> They are all Canadians too.
> 
> _______________________________________
> I didn't know Christopher Plummer was Canadian. Thought he was British. Thanks for that tidbit. What a great opportunity Shirley. You must have so much talent. I can picture the light shining when you walk into a room. I know it sure does here. In terms of a life well spent, I think you made the right choice. I feel the kind of person we are as we live our life is way more important than any fame and I do feel that fame is quite destructive to most people. Interesting your instincts about Wm. Shatner. I think they were spot on. Nice to know that Lorne Greene was a good person. I loved him on Bonanza. Many, many stars from Canada.
> ...


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Beautiful. I think there are a bunch of us that would love to just move into your garden. lol


I can attest that she has both a lovely garden and a lovely home.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Angora1 said:


> Yes, if she'd worn her red hat they would remember for sure. :thumbup:


 :thumbup:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Designer1234 said:


> They are all Canadians too. Hart House Theatre is a part of the University of Toronto. I was interested in Drama as when I was in Kingston for 2 years I belonged to our Church drama club and we took plays all over southern Ontario to 'pie socials' They would hold the play in the basement of different Churches and then people would bring pies and everyone would have a great time. We travelled to a different town every Saturday and went to Church the next morning and then home. What fun!We had an acting contest and I won a Class at Hart House theatre in Toronto. Lorne Green (who originally was a radio announcer during the war) and who later played the Father in Bonanza gave a series of classes. In the class was William Shatner who was from Montreal. I am not sure whether he was a Student but he was there. One year Christopher Plumber was starring at Stratford (Shakespearaian Festival which still is held every year in Stratford ontario) He was from Ottawa and was becoming well known. I got a bit part very very bit part - and Bill Shatner was the understudy to Christopher Plumber. It was a wonderful experience. Kate Reid a wonderful Canadian Actress who became well known in the US although I know she continued acting in Canada was also in the Hart House group.
> 
> There was quite a few from that play and that class that became really well known. Christopher Plumber is still going strong, and we all know Captain Kirk.
> 
> ...


Oh wow, I knew that William Shatner was from Canada, but never knew that Lorne Green was, I loved him in Bonanza. I had always thought that Christopher Plummer was English, who knew. I love him also, of course in My Fair Lady, but he's done so many other fabulous parts also. 
Love Star Trek, don't know what he is like as a person, but as an actor he's great. 
I think, knowing how talented an artist you are, you may well have gone all the way, but then, you may never have met Pat and had the wonderful life that you've had, so there's a trade off. And we may never have met you, that would be a very big loss to us. 
Hugs Shirley, you have had such a full and interesting life, I hope we have many many more years of your adventures. I want to hear some more of your stories. :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Miss Pam said:


> I can attest that she has both a lovely garden and a lovely home.


 :thumbup:


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Oh wow, I knew that William Shatner was from Canada, but never knew that Lorne Green was, I loved him in Bonanza. I had always thought that Christopher Plummer was English, who knew. I love him also, of course in My Fair Lady, but he's done so many other fabulous parts also.
> Love Star Trek, don't know what he is like as a person, but as an actor he's great.
> I think, knowing how talented an artist you are, you may well have gone all the way, but then, you may never have met Pat and had the wonderful life that you've had, so there's a trade off. And we may never have met you, that would be a very big loss to us.
> Hugs Shirley, you have had such a full and interesting life, I hope we have many many more years of your adventures. I want to hear some more of your stories. :thumbup: :thumbup:


Isn't it funny how our lives turn on such little things. I was just thinking the other day as I looked at Luke (you know what I mean!) that if I hadn't failed my Higher History exam, he wouldn't be here - I would have got into my first choice of college instead of my second, I probably would never have met DH as I met him through a friend from college, my boys wouldn't be here and therefore neither would Luke. No doubt I would have had another family, but it makes you think. Any small things that your life hinged on?


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

Angora1 said:


> Designer1234 said:
> 
> 
> > They are all Canadians too.
> ...


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Good Morning to all...forgot to set clocks back (duh); thank goodness computer clock does it automatically. 

Everyone sounds in good spirits this day. Hope all have a wonderful day whether it is Sunday or Monday depending on your location. 

Almost finished panda hat last night and need to get busy knitting so as to have it done before DD comes home from work today. Very pleased with it's outcome. All the discussion of grammar has me anxious about my postings; know I have become slack in the past years which is a shame as a former English teacher! I remember a very embarrassing moment the first year I was teaching English (usually taught science but also certified in Language Arts.) I had been teaching science almost 23 years when due to funding cuts was transferred after the year had started to a new school and from teaching Health/Science to teaching Language Arts, Reading, and Social Studies; all areas I was certified in but had never taught during my career. I had one week to get room ready and lessons together along with writing a welcome letter introducing myself to the parents. I put off the letter until the night before my classes would start and was up late composing it. Did do a grammar or spell check I was so tired and relied on the computer spell check, etc. Imagine my embarrassment when I received my letter back from a parent with corrections highlighted. I had to really be on point to earn confidence and respect from the parents after that incident. I don't think I will EVER forget the embarrassment but used it to my advantage by sharing with my students the need to always proofread their work.

DH is out in his workshop designing a prototype for a guitar stand. We have quite a collection of guitars around the house and I told him I was tired of trying to find places for them that they would not fall over. He's brought in two prototypes so far; looking good.

I've got to get busy knitting. Will chat later. {{{Hugs to all}}}

EDIT: Quite fed up with my computer today; touch pad driving me crazy with it's inconsistent performance. Just may go buy a wireless mouse to use; of course that will be one more thing for me to misplace too! LOL


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

You got my interest. Here are a few of many: Dan Akroyd, Justin Bieber, Genevieve Bujold, Raymond Burr, Neve Campbell, Steve Candy, Jim Carrey, Kim Cattrail, Tommy & Rae Dong Chong, Hume Cronyn, Collen Dewhurst, Deanna Durbin, Glenn Ford, Michael J. Fox, Brendan Fraser, Monty Hall, Walter Huston, Leslie Nielsen, Sandra Oh, Anna Paquin, Barbara Parkins, Walter Pidgeon, Mary Pickford, Norma Shearer, Martin Short, Donald Sutherland, and sons, Fay Wray.

Many of these surprised me that they are Canadian. I knew of the Sutherlands and those from the comedy show, but not the others. Hmmmmm your name would have been on there too Designer but you might not have had the wonderful life you had.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Gweniepooh said:


> Good Morning to all...forgot to set clocks back (duh); thank goodness computer clock does it automatically.
> 
> Everyone sounds in good spirits this day. Hope all have a wonderful day whether it is Sunday or Monday depending on your location.
> 
> ...


How awful to have that happen with your introductory letter. You are right about being able to teach the students that proof reading is important. I wish I would proof read my posts before posting. Many are probably edited as you are reading them. :lol: :lol: :lol: I'm sure you proved yourself over and over.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Gweniepooh said:


> EDIT: Quite fed up with my computer today; touch pad driving me crazy with it's inconsistent performance. Just may go buy a wireless mouse to use; of course that will be one more thing for me to misplace too! LOL


______________________________

It also means you have to replace the batteries. :roll:


----------



## Briegeen (Dec 9, 2012)

PurpleFi I love your dreambird & poncho, well done. I hope the pattern details are listed somewhere. Thanks for sharing your beautiful work.


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

Angora1 said:


> Thank you. Oooh Hugh Jackman. He is quite a talent. I'll never forget him from the movie Australia... :wink: Of course I'll never forget my grandson but for different reasons. :lol: :lol: :lol:
> My dearest girlfriend went with DH & me to the first performance we saw and we were all so excited when he came out on the stage. My GS not Hugh. :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


Australia is on tonight - I am going to watch it -- I missed it when it was in the theatres. I have heard good and bad about it - a lot of the negatives were from Aussies- but then it is the same when things are mirepresented like 'Argo' the movie the hostages was misrepresented -It was a good, well acted movie - but it should not have been passed off as the Truth - it was twisted and most of it exagerated and incorrect.- Our Ambassador put his life on the line as well as did his wife and other embassy people but was hardly mentioned in the movie. It has happened to us many times. It would have been a much better story if they had told what really happened rather than make a complete falacy of a wonderful story of bravery. Makes me a bit angry. They won an acadamy award for it too. There has been a Canadian movie made of the real story - which was shown in the States since Argo was shown.

We do get used to it but I am a bit of a loudmouth when things like that happen. It upsets me when we are misrepresented - and (political line only) when our health care is misreprented too. I am inclined to take people who misrepresent stuff about Canada on, which is not really a smart thing to do as only a few even care (even Canadians)

I am talking too much today. I do however look forward to seeing Nicole Kidman and Hugh Jackman in Australia tonight. I like both of them as well as other Australian actors -- and musicians. One thing about them, they are easy to recognize as they speak slightly differently accent wise so they sit out. I often wished our people who have made it in the States could be appreciated for being Canadians.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Designer1234 said:


> Thanks Angora -- I don't have a single regret -- it is just another memory which made my life interesting. Yes Christopher Plumber acted in England for years and very few people know he was a Canadian.
> 
> Coleen Dewhurst (murphy's Mom and Marilla in Anne of Green Gables and Anne of Avonlea) Howie Mandel, literally hundreds of actors and behind the scenes people were also Canadians,
> Michael J Fox, Keifer Sutherland - and his Dad, so many -- if anyone is interested just google Canadians in music and theatre and movies - you will be amazed. Some keep their roots here and advertise it , and others don't . William Shatner just received an award from Stratford Film Festival --this past little while. There are many I admire more than him though. He came to Calgary recently and lived up to my opinion of him. One of the 'welcomers' who volunteer at the airport - came for coffee at our club house and said what a rude and nasty man he was -- she said 'guess who is a complete idiot and who thinks he is really important and is so arrogant - I immediate said William Shatner and she said, how did you know . I said i knew that when I was 20. People don't change . as the saying goes, leopards can't change their spots. It is just a personal opinion and I haven't seen or heard of him except in the movies and TV since. But I had a couple of experiences with him which turned me off him forever. I don't watch any of his movies or other activities. He has done well though - at what cost, I don't know.


I had liked William Shatner till I saw his talk show.

DH just walked by and asked if I had checked the menus for restaurants as we will go to dinner with a friend after the matinee performance today. I laughed and said truthfully,  I had forgotten why I got on here. So funny. Here I am on here looking up Canadian actors and I totally forgot why I got on the computer. :roll: Just so much fun at the "Ta Party" or 'Ta Party'. :lol: :lol: :lol:

Love Colleen Dewhurst.


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

Angora1 said:


> How awful to have that happen with your introductory letter. You are right about being able to teach the students that proof reading is important. I wish I would proof read my posts before posting. Many are probably edited as you are reading them. :lol: :lol: :lol: I'm sure you proved yourself over and over.


I find i have to proof read my posts because of the stupid spell check! It is obviously it can't think! grin :hunf: :XD:


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

Designer1234 said:


> Thanks very much - I think they made a vanilla pudding like filling as well as whipped cream and some sort of fruit. mmmmmm!


It was probably what is known as "Confectioner's Custard" and there are recipes for it on line. The fruit is usually raspberry but many others are often used.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

My company brought this ad up to me from their Cleveland newspaper and I thought I would share it with you:

Knitting Takes Balls!
Get yours at Ewes d'Bleu
at Lander Circle

Under the name Ewes d'Bleu there are 3 dancing ewes. Cute.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Angora1 said:


> How awful to have that happen with your introductory letter. You are right about being able to teach the students that proof reading is important. I wish I would proof read my posts before posting. Many are probably edited as you are reading them. :lol: :lol: :lol: I'm sure you proved yourself over and over.


Just so y'all know, I don't "grade grammar" with my friends--I know what you mean and I'm not on the clock! Your grammar is fine, Angora!

Funny story: one summer I taught business writing, and I gave my students a memo to proofread. They all did pretty well, except the author of the memo had spelled her own name wrong (three different ways throughout), and most of them missed that!


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

KateB said:


> Isn't it funny how our lives turn on such little things. I was just thinking the other day as I looked at Luke (you know what I mean!) that if I hadn't failed my Higher History exam, he wouldn't be here - I would have got into my first choice of college instead of my second, I probably would never have met DH as I met him through a friend from college, my boys wouldn't be here and therefore neither would Luke. No doubt I would have had another family, but it makes you think. Any small things that your life hinged on?


Yes, quite something. I wouldn't change a thing.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

martina said:


> It was probably what is known as "Confectioner's Custard" and there are recipes for it on line. The fruit is usually raspberry but many others are often used.


If I remember correctly, Julie has a Pavlova recipe too. Might be the same as the one given?


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Sorlenna said:


> Just so y'all know, I don't "grade grammar" with my friends--I know what you mean and I'm not on the clock! Your grammar is fine, Angora!
> 
> Funny story: one summer I taught business writing, and I gave my students a memo to proofread. They all did pretty well, except the author of the memo had spelled her own name wrong (three different ways throughout), and most of them missed that!


That was sure a good lesson. One thing I learned when working was to make sure I researched the person and to check the spelling of their name. Interesting that they didn't proof the name and tricky, but so very important. Some people wouldn't care but some people would and it could mean the difference in getting a job, an account, or respect.


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

KateB said:


> Isn't it funny how our lives turn on such little things. I was just thinking the other day as I looked at Luke (you know what I mean!) that if I hadn't failed my Higher History exam, he wouldn't be here - I would have got into my first choice of college instead of my second, I probably would never have met DH as I met him through a friend from college, my boys wouldn't be here and therefore neither would Luke. No doubt I would have had another family, but it makes you think. Any small things that your life hinged on?


I agree completely-- we are on a path and are fortunate if we follow it happily and are open to what opportunities come up. I would never change my life with Pat. I would not have even met him if I hadn't gone home.


----------



## inishowen (May 28, 2011)

The night I met my husband I had a bad cold and didn't want to go out. However I had agreed to drive to the station to pick up my friend's boyfriend from the train. Then five of us had planned to go for a few drinks. My husband to be, was standing at the bar, and when some seats became available, he ended up sitting beside me. The rest is history!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Angora1 said:


> Happy belated birthday for Pat. What gorgeous flowers. I'll bet that cottage was wonderful with the sunflowersand later the birds so happy. Lovely memories.


I have missed Shirley's flowers for Pat- where are they dear Angora?


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

inishowen said:


> The night I met my husband I had a bad cold and didn't want to go out. However I had agreed to drive to the station to pick up my friend's boyfriend from the train. Then five of us had planned to go for a few drinks. My husband to be, was standing at the bar, and when some seats became available, he ended up sitting beside me. The rest is history!


How nice! Met my darling at a funeral!


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Designer1234 said:


> The family came over for Pat's birthday yesterday and we had a lovely time. They even brought us a wonderful bouquet of autumn flowers -- when we had our cottage I planted Sunflowers all around our meadow in front of the cottage and we saved all the seeds and I filled the feeders for the next year. I also had many many different lilies planted. The bouquet is so beautiful and brings back memories galore for both of us.


What lovely flowers! Glad the family could get together to celebrate!
JuneK


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> How nice! Met my darling at a funeral!


I met mine at a garage sale!


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> How nice! Met my darling at a funeral!


I met my husband at the public library; it was his first time at a writing workshop I'd been going to--and it just so happened that I had gone to the hospital after school to do some "cheer work" in the children's ward. I didn't have time to change or clean off the makeup in between, but I figured everyone there knew me, so it would be okay. I walked in dressed as a clown with a balloon tied around my head, and of course that was the night he chose to introduce himself!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

martina said:


> We were taught that it is double quotation marks unless quoting within a quote. That was in Lancashire in the 60's at a convent school. But I could be wrong after this amount of time. I love grammar and my younger son and I shudder at some of the examples you see nowadays. " Eats , shoots and leaves" , was a great book. I loaned mine to someone and never got it back. One advantage of a Kindle is that doesn't happen any longer.
> Hope all are improving today and all with celebrations have a great time. Off to London in two days for me. Think the house sale will not happen now till the weather gets better or I reduce the price to a silly amount which I can't afford. Still I am lucky as I have a home and caring sons and am fairly healthy. Just that they are so far away. My friend's husband is improving in that his knee is hurting slightly less and he has reduced the painkillers. So that is good news.


I have got very slap-dash, since using the computer keypad- using the hyphen for all sorts of purposes our teachers at school would have been horrified! They would still be very strict about how you use the quotation marks for a Uni essay- but I have not had to write one of those for some 12 years- and don't recall off hand just what the usage here is.
So long as you can afford to wait- and don't mind living around your boxes, I think you are wise to stick to your price!
That is good your friend's husband in curing quickly- maybe the trip can be reorganised?


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> I met my husband at the public library; it was his first time at a writing workshop I'd been going to--and it just so happened that I had gone to the hospital after school to do some "cheer work" in the children's ward. I didn't have time to change or clean off the makeup in between, but I figured everyone there knew me, so it would be okay. I walked in dressed as a clown with a balloon tied around my head, and of course that was the night he chose to introduce himself!


 :thumbup:


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> I met my husband at the public library; it was his first time at a writing workshop I'd been going to--and it just so happened that I had gone to the hospital after school to do some "cheer work" in the children's ward. I didn't have time to change or clean off the makeup in between, but I figured everyone there knew me, so it would be okay. I walked in dressed as a clown with a balloon tied around my head, and of course that was the night he chose to introduce himself!


That's a cute story!


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> I have got very slap-dash, since using the computer keypad- using the hyphen for all sorts of purposes our teachers at school would have been horrified! They would still be very strict about how you use the quotation marks for a Uni essay- but I have not had to write one of those for some 12 years- and don't recall off hand just what the usage here is.
> So long as you can afford to wait- and don't mind living around your boxes, I think you are wise to stick to your price!
> That is good your friend's husband in curing quickly- maybe the trip can be reorganised?


I had strict English teachers too. 
I am getting used to ignoring the boxes now and tell myself that if I can't find anything that it is in one of the boxes.
My friend has already decided that as soon as we can we will go on our trip, as long as her husband doesn't trip up again. She told him off, as their son lives in the same house in a flat let and would have gladly done the job if asked. She put it down to masculine pride! She will keep me updated on progress.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

KateB said:


> This is Maggie's Pavlova.
> 3 egg whites
> 5ml (1tsp) cornflour
> 5ml (1 tsp) white vinegar
> ...


The Receipt Bronwen uses- and she makes beautiful Pavlova
is:
3 egg whites
3 Tblspn cold water
1 cup caster sugar
1 tspn vinegar
1 tspn vanilla essence
3 tspn cornflour

Preheat oven to 150C
Using an electric mixer beat egg whites until stiff. Add water and bet again. Add sugar very gradually while still beating, slow beter and add vinegar, vanilla and cornflour.

Otherwise follow Kate's receipt.

My pavlovas have been of erratic success! but Bronwen always makes one when when she is doing a major spread, like entertaining for Christmas or birthdays. And has found this recipe to be excellent!


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> Just so y'all know, I don't "grade grammar" with my friends--I know what you mean and I'm not on the clock! Your grammar is fine, Angora!
> 
> Funny story: one summer I taught business writing, and I gave my students a memo to proofread. They all did pretty well, except the author of the memo had spelled her own name wrong (three different ways throughout), and most of them missed that!


I loved English classes when I was in school. But have to admit, I've really slacked off with the grammar and sometimes punctuation.
I'll have to admit that math was not my "cup of tea"! But, now, spelling....I usually have no problem with. What does really irritate me are the banners they sometimes put up on news broadcasts with mis-spellings! Guess they let the computer "proof-read" it...big joke. And the mis-spelled signs advertising sales in supermarkets!
Junek


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

martina said:


> I had strict English teachers too.
> I am getting used to ignoring the boxes now and tell myself that if I can't find anything that it is in one of the boxes.
> My friend has already decided that as soon as we can we will go on our trip, as long as her husband doesn't trip up again. She told him off, as their son lives in the same house in a flat let and would have gladly done the job if asked. She put it down to masculine pride! She will keep me updated on progress.


 :thumbup:


----------



## DaylilyDawn (Jul 23, 2011)

I met my husband at the gas station I worked at when in high school. He didn't know me and I didn't know him but he asked me out. It turned out we both knew a certain person that had a role in how watermelons were given to every one in the family when I was a little girl. After he had told me about an escape he and the certain person had, my future husband pulled the guy over by pretending to be a cop. When he finished the story of how they got away with melons loading down their cars, I asked him if his friends name was Douglas P. He said yes it was , how did you know? I said that Douglas P. is my uncle.Douglas is my mother's youngest brother. It turned out that my future husband knew my brother in law and other family members.


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> not seeing the actual item. I think you are right. As you transfer from DPN's to circular, you use both tips of the circular so that you can do as said, alternate stitches onto right and left and then join to continue.


~~~Thanks Dreamweaver, for answering.....I attached pictures that might help. I did slip sts onto L & R needles. Now what? The needles are so tight together....the cast on tail is by the needle points. Instructions say to change to MC and add st marker. I can's see how to do this. Any ideas?
Thanks!
Carol il/oh


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

KateB said:


> Isn't it funny how our lives turn on such little things. I was just thinking the other day as I looked at Luke (you know what I mean!) that if I hadn't failed my Higher History exam, he wouldn't be here - I would have got into my first choice of college instead of my second, I probably would never have met DH as I met him through a friend from college, my boys wouldn't be here and therefore neither would Luke. No doubt I would have had another family, but it makes you think. Any small things that your life hinged on?


Yes- got caught up with the ex because I chanced to see him stumping along on a ridiculous route to catch a bus to Titirangi- turned back to see if I could take him somewhere, and the whole sad saga started to unroll- don't want to depress myself rehearsing that one- but I would never otherwise have had my beautiful Mwyffanwy, nor Bronwen and therefore never had these GK's. Have said for many years the girls were the only good result from that whole disaster.


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

Angora1 said:


> GS#1 belting out those songs. Hoping you will forgive me and allow me bragging rights. I'm just so proud of him and am amazed at his stage presence. The first time I ever saw him on stage my jaw just dropped. My DIL was sobbing and that was just at a little workshop. Now he is doing the musicals, which he has always done at home, but now he gets to have his dream come true and sing for others. He's been doing musicals at home but then he memorizes all the parts and sings them all. LOL We always just thought it was cute but he is showing us he is serious about this. He had no problems singing and getting up on the bench while still singing. Lots more photos more interesting but again, told we can't post pictures and the way the internet is and copyrights they want us to be careful, so no name of the musical. :-( Don't want it mentioned online. :roll: One more performance tonight but he has already started rehearsals for the next musical. He will be in the chorus so at least it won't be all the pressure of a main part. Phew!!!


~~~Brag away! You must all be so proud! :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Angora1 said:


> If I remember correctly, Julie has a Pavlova recipe too. Might be the same as the one given?


has a small but significant difference- I have posted it!


----------



## Railyn (Apr 2, 2013)

What wonderful pictures of your grandson. It is easy to see that he is enjoying himself. Congradutlation of such a talented lad.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Miss Pam said:


> I met mine at a garage sale!


You just know, don't you when you like someone!


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> Yes- got caught up with the ex because I chanced to see him stumping along on a ridiculous route to catch a bus to Titirangi- turned back to see if I could take him somewhere, and the whole sad saga started to unroll- don't want to depress myself rehearsing that one- but I would never otherwise have had my beautiful Mwyffanwy, nor Bronwen and therefore never had these GK's. Have said for many years the girls were the only good result from that whole disaster.


Don't depress yourself, as you say, beautiful daughters are worth thinking of, and grandchildren. Whenever I start having sad thoughts I only give in for a short time, then force my mind onto something much happier, my sons.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

jknappva said:


> I loved English classes when I was in school. But have to admit, I've really slacked off with the grammar and sometimes punctuation.
> I'll have to admit that math was not my "cup of tea"! But, now, spelling....I usually have no problem with. What does really irritate me are the banners they sometimes put up on news broadcasts with mis-spellings! Guess they let the computer "proof-read" it...big joke. And the mis-spelled signs advertising sales in supermarkets!
> Junek


I am often tempted to take a photo of it and post it on facebook for my English teacher friends!


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> You just know, don't you when you like someone!


You do indeed. We've been together 37 years now, which in itself is amazing that it's been that long!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

martina said:


> Don't depress yourself, as you say, beautiful daughters are worth thinking of, and grandchildren. Whenever I start having sad thoughts I only give in for a short time, then force my mind onto something much happier, my sons.


mmmmmmmm, and last night I got to talk with Bronwen for a whole 26 minutes! Longest she has had to talk to me for a very long time.- No one seems to know how DGD's concert went. I will have to ring one afternoon after school and ask her myself. Bronwen was being cagey when I tried to ask- presumeably because she had muffed getting the ticket she would have needed.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Miss Pam said:


> You do indeed. We've been together 37 years now, which in itself is amazing that it's been that long!


That has been the really good thing with Fale and me- that we just enjoy being around each other.

I am logging off for most of the day- I think I have a date with a friend from church- if not I will see you all sooner rather than later!


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

DS just sent me this video of Luke laughing and I thought I would share a bit of it with you. (I can't get longer videos to download here.) I just love the hearty chuckle wee ones have at this age.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Julie - Shirley and Pat's flowers are on page 36.


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Good Morning to all...forgot to set clocks back (duh); thank goodness computer clock does it automatically.
> 
> Everyone sounds in good spirits this day. Hope all have a wonderful day whether it is Sunday or Monday depending on your location.
> 
> ...


~~~An invaluable skill...finding the teachable moment! :thumbup: :thumbup: I am guilty all the time of not proofreading my posts & emails. When I read them after posting....it's oops! Sometimes I do take advantage of the edit possibility. :-D :-D


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

Gweniepoo
EDIT: Quite fed up with my computer today; touch pad driving me crazy with it's inconsistent performance. Just may go buy a wireless mouse to use; of course that will be one more thing for me to misplace too! LOL[/quote said:


> ~~~I LOVE my wireless mouse! :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Not when there's an almost 2 year old in the house....she doesn't know what time it is!! But, she does know what sound a clock makes and would point at the clock an say tic, tic, tic! So cute....and so much fun!



thewren said:


> think I am the only one on so will go to bed. yeah - an extra hour of sleep.
> 
> sam


----------



## Patches39 (Oct 27, 2012)

gagesmom said:


> Morning everyone,
> 
> Was in bed last night at 8:30pm, was just exhausted. Have no idea why, as I didn't do anything yesterday. Put the clocks back and I was still up at 6:45am, laid in bed til 7:00.
> 
> ...


I have been trying to get all my knitting done for Christmas, :-D but the list keeps growing. Sorry to hear that you are so tired, praying for you and your, family, under a lot of pressure. Rest well my Sister, we care and don't want you to get sick :-D OK


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

Angora1 said:


> My company brought this ad up to me from their Cleveland newspaper and I thought I would share it with you:
> 
> Knitting Takes Balls!
> Get yours at Ewes d'Bleu
> ...


~~~Angora, have you been there? Has your friend? It is reasonably close to my DS's home....I'm gonna' go visit next trip to Ohio. :thumbup: :thumbup: Thanks for the info! CArol il/oh

Sam, I've often meant to ask....have you ever been to "Just for Ewe" on Marblehead? It's small, but loads of fun. Gorgeous yarns! I've thought maybe it could be added to the info/field trip stuff for KAP.


----------



## Patches39 (Oct 27, 2012)

Poledra65 said:


> Morning everyone. I guess the dogs didn't get the memo about Daylight savings time.  They still want fed around the same time for some reason.
> Anyway, I have my coffee and it's looking like a dreary day out, would be good for a stay in, knit and watch good movies day.
> Hope everyone has a lovely day.


It sure is, :-D :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Patches39 (Oct 27, 2012)

Poledra65 said:


> Beautiful. I think there are a bunch of us that would love to just move into your garden. lol


Ditto :lol:


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

jknappva said:


> I loved English classes when I was in school. But have to admit, I've really slacked off with the grammar and sometimes punctuation.
> I'll have to admit that math was not my "cup of tea"! But, now, spelling....I usually have no problem with. What does really irritate me are the banners they sometimes put up on news broadcasts with mis-spellings! Guess they let the computer "proof-read" it...big joke. And the mis-spelled signs advertising sales in supermarkets!
> Junek


~~~and they wonder why the kids of today are having problems! :roll: :roll:


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

I love my wireless mouse, too--since my hands are right over the mouse pad when I type on the laptop, the cursor kept jumping all over the screen and driving me crazy, so I got the wireless mouse and turned off the mouse pad on the computer.

Just got an email with a Santa hat egg cosy--and of course, thought of Dave! Hope he and the lad are well.


----------



## Patches39 (Oct 27, 2012)

Designer1234 said:


> The family came over for Pat's birthday yesterday and we had a lovely time. They even brought us a wonderful bouquet of autumn flowers -- when we had our cottage I planted Sunflowers all around our meadow in front of the cottage and we saved all the seeds and I filled the feeders for the next year. I also had many many different lilies planted. The bouquet is so beautiful and brings back memories galore for both of us.


 :shock: beautiful . :-D


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

unlike the pacific northwest where there are boats in the water year around - some of them lived on throughout the year. always thought it would be fun to live on a boat.

sam



cmaliza said:


> ~~~I would suspect it is the same all around all the Great lakes It is for the whole southern shore of Lake Erie....and all 'round the southern tip of Lake Michigan....it only gets colder and freezes more the further north.....


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

I didn't realize you had neighbors so close - what does their garden look like?

sam



PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from sunny Surrey. High winds last night and a few big branches down, but no damaage. Still windy this morning and the birds are flying backwards!
> Now I have finished the dreambird I am all set to finish my leaves project, it's been a really good stash buster.
> 
> Happy Sunday hugs and vibes to all.
> ...


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

I love it....I think I captured our DGD giggling also and being coy with her grandpa....so darling and I'll post it later if I get permission.



KateB said:


> DS just sent me this video of Luke laughing and I thought I would share a bit of it with you. (I can't get longer videos to download here.) I just love the hearty chuckle wee ones have at this age.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

I need to find that book.

sam



Kathleendoris said:


> I don't know whether it was published in the States, but there was a best-seller here a few years ago by Lynn Truss, called 'Eats, Shoots and Leaves'. This was subtitled 'a zero tolerance guide to punctuation'. The title comes from the punch-line to a joke: a panda goes into a restaurant and orders a sandwich. He eats the sandwich and gets up to leave, but before doing so, he takes out a gun and fires two shots into the ceiling. 'Why did you do that?' asks the waiter. 'You can read all about it in here', replies the panda, handing him a badly punctuated wild-life guide. Under 'Panda', he finds the entry 'black-and-white bear-like animal. Eats, shoots and leaves'.
> 
> It is quite encouraging that there was sufficient interest in this topic for the book to make the bestseller list for several weeks! I just hope I have managed to avoid any errors of punctuation in this post: you do leave yourself as something of a hostage to fortune whenever you criticise the grammar of others.


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> You just know, don't you when you like someone!


I met him on a Saturday night (he had just come back from Korea on the Saturday and the party was in his honor.- he asked me to marry him on Sunday he left on Monday back to base - we wrote for 3 weeks and I flew down to Camp Borden (near Barrie, ontario) and we were married after 3 days, only because there was a 3 day waiting period. We both knew the night we saw each other.

58 years ago.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Designer1234 said:


> I met him on a Saturday night (he had just come back from Korea on the Saturday and the party was in his honor.- he asked me to marry him on Sunday he left on Monday back to base - we wrote for 3 weeks and I flew down to Camp Borden (near Barrie, ontario) and we were married after 3 days, only because there was a 3 day waiting period. We both knew the night we saw each other.
> 
> 58 years ago.


Your story always makes me think of my parents, who met on a blind date and got married 3 months later. They've been married 54 years!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

very cute pictures - he is really into the song - we will be reading about him on broadway one of these days.

sam



Angora1 said:


> GS#1 belting out those songs. Hoping you will forgive me and allow me bragging rights. I'm just so proud of him and am amazed at his stage presence. The first time I ever saw him on stage my jaw just dropped. My DIL was sobbing and that was just at a little workshop. Now he is doing the musicals, which he has always done at home, but now he gets to have his dream come true and sing for others. He's been doing musicals at home but then he memorizes all the parts and sings them all. LOL We always just thought it was cute but he is showing us he is serious about this. He had no problems singing and getting up on the bench while still singing. Lots more photos more interesting but again, told we can't post pictures and the way the internet is and copyrights they want us to be careful, so no name of the musical. :-( Don't want it mentioned online. :roll: One more performance tonight but he has already started rehearsals for the next musical. He will be in the chorus so at least it won't be all the pressure of a main part. Phew!!!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

did they get any gold in with weather like that?

sounds like the "hens party" was a grand success.

sam



KateB said:


> Hi all, haven't managed to post before this as I had friends staying over for a girls' weekend as DH was away to Arran to play golf. DH and three of his pals do this every year and every year they get terrible weather....this year didn't disappoint and they had 'horizontal rain, gales and hail'! Mugs!
> We had a great pot luck supper last night and I've just had a large slice of left over raspberry pavlova for my lunch! My pal Maggie makes THE best pavlova in the world. Had a really good night, lots of gossip and laughter...helped along by a few wee glasses of vino! DS had handed in the DVD of their wedding in May so we watched that and most of us shed a few tears....soppy lot! It was amazing how much of the speeches (bride's father, groom & best man) we had forgotten.
> I meant to make a list of comments as I was reading through, but didn't, so please blame craft if I forget to mention anyone.....thinking about it, it's really getting bad when you forget to even make a list. :roll: Loved all the photos of gardens, skies, countryside, knitting, poncho and dancing GS (what a talented boy!) Happy belated birthday to Shirley's Pat and healing vibes sent to all who are needing them.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

I have gotten really sloppy with my punctuation over the years as evidendenced by my use of dashes all over the place - if I am writing longhand though I do try to watch my punctuation. and to think I used to teach it. lol

sam



Sorlenna said:


> And in American English, we use double quotation marks rather than single, putting the punctuation inside as needed, as in, Under "Panda," he finds the entry, "black-and-white bear-like animal. Eats, shoots and leaves."
> 
> That's just another issue to confuse writers! Yes, it was published in the States and very popular.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

KateB said:


> Isn't it funny how our lives turn on such little things. I was just thinking the other day as I looked at Luke (you know what I mean!) that if I hadn't failed my Higher History exam, he wouldn't be here - I would have got into my first choice of college instead of my second, I probably would never have met DH as I met him through a friend from college, my boys wouldn't be here and therefore neither would Luke. No doubt I would have had another family, but it makes you think. Any small things that your life hinged on?


If I'd have left Alaska to go to the University of Hawaii, boy, no telling where I'd be now. I do know that I wouldn't have my son or probably the husband I have. I always say that the only regret I have is that I didn't get rid of my sons' dad as soon as found out I was pregnant, lol, he wasn't abusive or anything, a fairly nice guy, just lazy and useless. Oh well, I was smart enough to run when Christopher was a year old.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

inishowen said:


> The night I met my husband I had a bad cold and didn't want to go out. However I had agreed to drive to the station to pick up my friend's boyfriend from the train. Then five of us had planned to go for a few drinks. My husband to be, was standing at the bar, and when some seats became available, he ended up sitting beside me. The rest is history!


 :thumbup:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> How nice! Met my darling at a funeral!


Well, that's one place to meet people. lol...


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Miss Pam said:


> I met mine at a garage sale!


 :-D


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

cmaliza said:


> ~~~I LOVE my wireless mouse! :thumbup: :thumbup:


I LOVE mine also!!!! :thumbup:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

The video of Luke is so cute, he is a happy happy boy.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

this one myfanwy gave us some time ago -

Pavlova, is named for Anna Pavlova, and the cause of some controversy between Australia and New Zealand- both of whom claim the invention.

from The Edmonds CookeryBook [an NZ classic]

3 egg whites
3 Tbs cold water
1 cup caster sugar
1 tsp vinegar
1 tsp vanilla essence
3 tsp cornflour

Preheat oven to 265F using an electric mixer, beat egg whites until stiff. 
Add water and beat again. 
Add sugar very gradually while still beating. 
Slow beater and add vinegar, vanilla, and cornflour. 
Line an oven tray with baking paper. 
Draw a 9inch circle on the paper. 
Spread the pavlova to within 1/2 inch of the circle, keeping the shape as round and even as possible. 
Smooth top surface over. 
Bake Pavlova for 45 minutes, then leave to cool in the oven. 
Carefully lift pavlova to serving plate. Decorate with whipped cream and fresh fruit.
Serves 6.

Our favourite use for egg yolks, includes custard for icecream, hollandaise sauce, and mayonnaise. All of which are kept for High Days. Birthdays and Christmas.
Myfanwy/tp

and this one sounds interesting also.

Aunt Daisy Cookbook 
Pavlova Cake
4 egg whites
3/4 cup caster sugar [our cups are 250ml]
1 tspn vinegar
1 tspn cornflour
a few drops vanilla essence
pinch of salt
strawberries and cream, or raisins soaked in sherry or whiskey to serve

Whisk eggs and sugar in a dry basin for 10 minutes with a very strong egg whisk. Add vinegar, then cornflour, vanilla and salt. Beat stiff enough to stand when cut. Line a tin with well buttered paper (or bake in paper alone, formed into a high sided container). put into oven heated to 120C [230 F] and turn off heat. Leave in the oven till cold. Cover with strawberries and cream or raisins.

Edmonds Cookery Book [this is the one my daughter uses very successfully]

Pavlova

3 egg whites
3 Tblspns cold water
1 cup caster sugar [250ml/ 250g approx 10 oz]
1 tspn vinegar
1 tspn vanilla essence
3 teaspoons cornflour

Pre heat oven to 150C [300F]. Using an electric mixer, beat egg whites until stiff.
Add water and beat again.
Add sugar very gradually while still beating.
Slow beater, and add vinegar, vanilla, and cornflour.
Line an oven tray with baking paper. Draw a 22 cm [8 1/2 inch] circle on the paper. Spread the pavlova to within 2 cm [3/4 inch] of the edge of the circle, keeping the shape as round and even as possible. Smooth top surface over. Bake Pavlova for 45 minutes, then leave to cool in the oven. Carefully lift Pavlova onto a serving plate. Decorate with cream and fresh fruit.
Serves 6.



Designer1234 said:


> Oh - *Pavlova*-- I wonder if any of you down under people or UK people would post your recipes for Pavlova -- I never did get mine to taste like the wonderful 'pavs' people made in New Zealand.
> 
> Our family loved them and I would love to try to make one for our next family dinner - Kelly would love it and so would Pat and I -- I doubt Lisa would remember as she was just a baby - but another memory!!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

that does sound good. send Maggie over here please.

lol

sam



KateB said:


> This is Maggie's Pavlova.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

they last longer if you turn it off every time you are not using it.

sam



Angora1 said:


> ______________________________
> 
> It also means you have to replace the batteries. :roll:


----------



## Patches39 (Oct 27, 2012)

Angora1 said:


> Designer1234 said:
> 
> 
> > They are all Canadians too.
> ...


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

lovely of you to stop by the knitting tea party briegeen - we are so glad you stopped by - we will be here all week so do join us again for a fresh cup of hot tea - there will be an empty chair waiting.

sam



Briegeen said:


> PurpleFi I love your dreambird & poncho, well done. I hope the pattern details are listed somewhere. Thanks for sharing your beautiful work.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

what a great ad.

sam



Angora1 said:


> My company brought this ad up to me from their Cleveland newspaper and I thought I would share it with you:
> 
> Knitting Takes Balls!
> Get yours at Ewes d'Bleu
> ...


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

thewren said:


> this one myfanwy gave us some time ago -
> 
> Pavlova, is named for Anna Pavlova, and the cause of some controversy between Australia and New Zealand- both of whom claim the invention.
> 
> ...


QUESTION: Here is a question I should know the answer to:

is cornflour the same as Canadian Corn Starch??? if not maybe someone can help me as to what we use instead.


----------



## purl2diva (Feb 25, 2011)

I met my DH in sixth grade and told him I would marry him when we graduated from college. We got married during Christmas break of our senior year. Best thing that ever happened to me.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

purl2diva said:


> I met my DH in sixth grade and told him I would marry him when we graduated from college. We got married during Christmas break of our senior year. Best thing that ever happened to me.


 :lol: :thumbup:


----------



## Patches39 (Oct 27, 2012)

KateB said:


> DS just sent me this video of Luke laughing and I thought I would share a bit of it with you. (I can't get longer videos to download here.) I just love the hearty chuckle wee ones have at this age.


Thanks, now I can't stop laughing :lol: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Grannypeg (Jun 17, 2011)

Met mine in an elevator.



Poledra65 said:


> :-D


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

Grannypeg said:


> Met mine in an elevator.


  :thumbup:


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

that is super kate - thanks for sharing - hard to think he is almost a year old.

sam



KateB said:


> DS just sent me this video of Luke laughing and I thought I would share a bit of it with you. (I can't get longer videos to download here.) I just love the hearty chuckle wee ones have at this age.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

so do I.

sam

as is said - I turn it off when not in use and don't need to change batteries very often - actually one battery.



cmaliza said:


> ~~~I LOVE my wireless mouse! :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

I have skimmed the posts, and know I've missed a lot, but I am caught up! Working has really hindered my knitting and my KTP!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

it is almost a two hour trip - 104 miles according to google map - you even take the turnpike part of the way - it would be a fun day trip for those who would like to do it.

sam



cmaliza said:


> ~~~Angora, have you been there? Has your friend? It is reasonably close to my DS's home....I'm gonna' go visit next trip to Ohio. :thumbup: :thumbup: Thanks for the info! CArol il/oh
> 
> Sam, I've often meant to ask....have you ever been to "Just for Ewe" on Marblehead? It's small, but loads of fun. Gorgeous yarns! I've thought maybe it could be added to the info/field trip stuff for KAP.


----------



## dollyclaire (May 21, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> From the looks of his complete love of it, you can certainly see it in the pictures, I think we may be seeing him on Broadway sooner than later. I hope that he can take his acting anywhere he wants to go with it, he looks like he's a spectacular talent. :thumbup: :thumbup:


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## dollyclaire (May 21, 2011)

Angora1 said:


> Designer1234 said:
> 
> 
> > They are all Canadians too.
> ...


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

thewren said:


> unlike the pacific northwest where there are boats in the water year around - some of them lived on throughout the year. always thought it would be fun to live on a boat.
> 
> sam


~~~Me, too! However, DH would spend his life seasick!  :-D


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

Designer1234 said:


> I met him on a Saturday night (he had just come back from Korea on the Saturday and the party was in his honor.- he asked me to marry him on Sunday he left on Monday back to base - we wrote for 3 weeks and I flew down to Camp Borden (near Barrie, ontario) and we were married after 3 days, only because there was a 3 day waiting period. We both knew the night we saw each other.
> 
> 58 years ago.


~~~WOW! What a love story :!: :!::thumbup::thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

sassafras123 said:


> Angora, no wonder you are proud of that young man. Two and a half fours of memorizing and singing and so many performances. My goodness he is the next Hugh Jackman. I'd be bursting at the seams with pride too.


Angora, you have every right to be proud of that young man. Just one thing - if he's to be the next Hugh Jackman can I be his groupie??


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

thewren said:


> it is almost a two hour trip - 104 miles according to google map - you even take the turnpike part of the way - it would be a fun day trip for those who would like to do it.
> 
> sam


~~~Or maybe a before/after side trip?


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Angora1 said:


> GS#1 belting out those songs. Hoping you will forgive me and allow me bragging rights. I'm just so proud of him and am amazed at his stage presence. The first time I ever saw him on stage my jaw just dropped. My DIL was sobbing and that was just at a little workshop. Now he is doing the musicals, which he has always done at home, but now he gets to have his dream come true and sing for others. He's been doing musicals at home but then he memorizes all the parts and sings them all. LOL We always just thought it was cute but he is showing us he is serious about this. He had no problems singing and getting up on the bench while still singing. Lots more photos more interesting but again, told we can't post pictures and the way the internet is and copyrights they want us to be careful, so no name of the musical. :-( Don't want it mentioned online. :roll: One more performance tonight but he has already started rehearsals for the next musical. He will be in the chorus so at least it won't be all the pressure of a main part. Phew!!!


You can have as many bragging rights as you like. :thumbup: He may grow up to be quite a star.


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

Designer1234 said:


> They are all Canadians too. Hart House Theatre is a part of the University of Toronto. I was interested in Drama as when I was in Kingston for 2 years I belonged to our Church drama club and we took plays all over southern Ontario to 'pie socials' They would hold the play in the basement of different Churches and then people would bring pies and everyone would have a great time. We travelled to a different town every Saturday and went to Church the next morning and then home. What fun!We had an acting contest and I won a Class at Hart House theatre in Toronto. Lorne Green (who originally was a radio announcer during the war) and who later played the Father in Bonanza gave a series of classes. In the class was William Shatner who was from Montreal. I am not sure whether he was a Student but he was there. One year Christopher Plumber was starring at Stratford (Shakespearaian Festival which still is held every year in Stratford ontario) He was from Ottawa and was becoming well known. I got a bit part very very bit part - and Bill Shatner was the understudy to Christopher Plumber. It was a wonderful experience. Kate Reid a wonderful Canadian Actress who became well known in the US although I know she continued acting in Canada was also in the Hart House group.
> 
> There was quite a few from that play and that class that became really well known. Christopher Plumber is still going strong, and we all know Captain Kirk.
> 
> ...


What great memories to have! Who knows where you would have finished up if life hadn't got in the way. But then it sounds as if your life was pretty good anyway!


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Angora1 said:


> So good to see Dreamweaver well enough to post.
> 
> Thinking of our Charlotte this morning and wondering how she is doing. I just can't believe what has happened, as I think back to the day when she first posted about her symptoms. Sent her a PM about seeing the Dr. immediately and I know lots of you posted this too, but of course, I thought it was just being careful. Never expected it to really be something so serious. What a sweetheart she is and a true beauty inside and out. Her dog must be so sad to have her away and of course we know how much her DH loves her so much. We miss you Charlotte if you get to read this. Your humor and attitude astound and inspire me. I know it isn't easy but hang in there. You CAN do it!! Hugs, love and prayers.


I will second all of the above! I too never thought it would be something like this. ((((((((HUGS FOR CHARLOTTE))))))


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

here is a website for daralene and any other vegetarian members - A Showstopper for my Practice Vegetarian Thanksgiving.

http://www.sippitysup.com/

sam


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Designer1234 said:


> Oh - *Pavlova*-- I wonder if any of you down under people or UK people would post your recipes for Pavlova -- I never did get mine to taste like the wonderful 'pavs' people made in New Zealand.
> 
> Our family loved them and I would love to try to make one for our next family dinner - Kelly would love it and so would Pat and I -- I doubt Lisa would remember as she was just a baby - but another memory!!


I will ask around for a tried recipe for you. I dont make it but I love eating it. Maybe Darriwell has made it. I will read on. :thumbup:


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

Designer1234 said:


> I met him on a Saturday night (he had just come back from Korea on the Saturday and the party was in his honor.- he asked me to marry him on Sunday he left on Monday back to base - we wrote for 3 weeks and I flew down to Camp Borden (near Barrie, ontario) and we were married after 3 days, only because there was a 3 day waiting period. We both knew the night we saw each other.
> 
> 58 years ago.


What a whirlwind romance! And absolutely the right choice. What a long and happy life you have had together. You are such a lucky lady x


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

I have a friend who has worked in catering for several years and will ask her for a pavlova recipe when I see her again. If that will help anyone.


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

Miss Pam said:


> :lol: :thumbup:


Moss Pam - are we not lucky? I knew he was a good person as soon as I saw his smile - It was so kind and loving and it still is. Absolute loyalty and never a feeling that he ever regretted it -- I felt the same way. still do - we are together in everything. I often wondered why that happened to me and not my sister or most of my friends. I just trusted him as soon as I met him.


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> Your story always makes me think of my parents, who met on a blind date and got married 3 months later. They've been married 54 years!


My DH and I knew each other for 3 months before we married, too.
JuneK


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

Designer1234 said:


> Moss Pam - are we not lucky? I knew he was a good person as soon as I saw his smile - It was so kind and loving and it still is. Absolute loyalty and never a feeling that he ever regretted it -- I felt the same way. still do - we are together in everything. I often wondered why that happened to me and not my sister or most of my friends. I just trusted him as soon as I met him.


We are lucky! That's pretty much the way it's been with Mr Ric and me, too.


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Beautiful. I think there are a bunch of us that would love to just move into your garden. lol


And I would love you all to come too. But in the meantime plans are well under way for LONDON GIRL and my visit to America and Canada next year. Just waiting on a few more bits of infotrmation. :thumbup:


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

thewren said:


> I didn't realize you had neighbors so close - what does their garden look like?
> 
> sam


About the same size as ours, but not as nice, then again I am biased and mR P is so good at designing different plantings.


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Briegeen said:


> PurpleFi I love your dreambird & poncho, well done. I hope the pattern details are listed somewhere. Thanks for sharing your beautiful work.


Hi Briegeen, the dreambird pattern is available on Ravelry, you can buy it as a down load. I jsut make the poncho andthen attached the shawl.


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Miss Pam said:


> And what would those be?


Not sure yet, but you know me, never do the same thing twice :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: xxx


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

I so agree.

sam

I would think they would be quite jealous



PurpleFi said:


> About the same size as ours, but not as nice, then again I am biased and mR P is so good at designing different plantings.


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Night night I'm off to bed, meds are kickiing in and I can;t keep my eyes open. Hugs to all xx


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

I love this pattern - it is the directions I am having trouble with - co42sts - but when I start counting the sts in each row none of them add up to 42 or am I reading it wrong.

sam

http://knitwithdoris.blogspot.com/2013/01/candle-flame-scarf.html


----------



## purl2diva (Feb 25, 2011)

Trick orTreating here tonight from 4-7. Cold but dry. We were pretty much done by six-once it got dark, things slowed down quickly. We had so many cute little ones in terrific costumes. They were all so polite with thank yous. We had 85 kids.


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

thewren said:


> I love this pattern - it is the directions I am having trouble with - co42sts - but when I start counting the sts in each row none of them add up to 42 or am I reading it wrong.
> 
> sam
> 
> http://knitwithdoris.blogspot.com/2013/01/candle-flame-scarf.html


I did a quick count in my head and did not get it to add up either. It does look beautiful though. I have noticed as of late that patterns written are not always accurate and so I modify patterns to my likings. Let me know if someone figures it out.


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

PurpleFi said:


> And I would love you all to come too. But in the meantime plans are well under way for LONDON GIRL and my visit to America and Canada next year. Just waiting on a few more bits of infotrmation. :thumbup:


We do get the honors of visiting your garden through your beautiful pictures. Thanks for sharing such beauty with us and thanks to DH for putting together such beautiful flower beds for us to cherish. Looking forward to meeting you and London Girl. Whenever I see purple, I think of you and my MIL. She is awesome as well.


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

cmaliza said:


> ~~~Angora, have you been there? Has your friend? It is reasonably close to my DS's home....I'm gonna' go visit next trip to Ohio. :thumbup: :thumbup: Thanks for the info! CArol il/oh
> 
> Sam, I've often meant to ask....have you ever been to "Just for Ewe" on Marblehead? It's small, but loads of fun. Gorgeous yarns! I've thought maybe it could be added to the info/field trip stuff for KAP.


How close is this yarn shop to your Ohio getaway home?


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

pacer said:


> I did a quick count in my head and did not get it to add up either. It does look beautiful though. I have noticed as of late that patterns written are not always accurate and so I modify patterns to my likings. Let me know if someone figures it out.


I didn't get it to add up to 42 either. I got 45 stitches on row one. It's a lovely scarf. Would be interested to hear what others come up with.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Well, Marla texted me while she was at work and asked if I had anything that I could donate for the company she works for (they care for disadvantaged adults), to auction off at their silent auction. I don't have anything on hand but found two skeins of French Mohair in a pretty blue in my stash so am working up a quick lacy cowl, they need it by the 8th. Lord what that woman gets me into. lolol...Gotta love her.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Kathleendoris said:


> I don't know whether it was published in the States, but there was a best-seller here a few years ago by Lynn Truss, called 'Eats, Shoots and Leaves'. This was subtitled 'a zero tolerance guide to punctuation'. The title comes from the punch-line to a joke: a panda goes into a restaurant and orders a sandwich. He eats the sandwich and gets up to leave, but before doing so, he takes out a gun and fires two shots into the ceiling. 'Why did you do that?' asks the waiter. 'You can read all about it in here', replies the panda, handing him a badly punctuated wild-life guide. Under 'Panda', he finds the entry 'black-and-white bear-like animal. Eats, shoots and leaves'.
> 
> It is quite encouraging that there was sufficient interest in this topic for the book to make the bestseller list for several weeks! I just hope I have managed to avoid any errors of punctuation in this post: you do leave yourself as something of a hostage to fortune whenever you criticise the grammar of others.


That was a really good book. We might even have it here I think (think it was given to DH by DD).


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Angora1 said:


> Thanks Spider. Yes, a lot of hard work for sure. Can't imagine memorizing for 2 1/2 hrs of singing. Of course he isn't singing the whole time but a majority of it. I used to memorize when I sang but one song. This is a whole different level. It is fun though as he gets the singing from me. DH always gets all the credit for the musical talent they have, but this one is on me. :wink:


At least it would be easier memorising than for a play as the tune helps fix the words in your head. But of course you have the added thing of learning the tune so not sure which is easier. Neither for me thats for sure.
he really look like he loves what what he is doing .


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> That's interesting, as I learned it the single marks way for UK and Australian English (I have students from both countries and see the single marks in the way they write all the time). My kids always joke that I was "born a grammar geek," and I do try to read up on variants of our wild and wacky language. The American way was supposedly because of printing/typesetting (the quotes slug is bigger than the comma and period, so the quotes were placed outside to hold it in place).
> 
> Ah, English, I love it and hate it. LOL


Maybe thats why I'm never sure whether it should be single or double. Think we learnt single, though vagually recollect something about double.
Remembered. Single is (?was) the norm. But used doubles when making a quote which had a quote in it so as to make clear which was which.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Ah yes cold fm back. Spent most of day in bed reading. Did change sheets and do laundry. Had Italian kale and sausage soup from last night for dinner.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Designer1234 said:


> Oh - *Pavlova*-- I wonder if any of you down under people or UK people would post your recipes for Pavlova -- I never did get mine to taste like the wonderful 'pavs' people made in New Zealand.


Walk to the shop and buy one! Maybe someone else cooks them but they are fiddly as far as cooking them goes. Making them not so hard but getting the oven temperature right plus timing etc. So as so often I take the lazy way.


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

thewren said:


> I love this pattern - it is the directions I am having trouble with - co42sts - but when I start counting the sts in each row none of them add up to 42 or am I reading it wrong.
> 
> sam
> 
> http://knitwithdoris.blogspot.com/2013/01/candle-flame-scarf.html


I don't get 42 stitches either.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

KateB said:


> This is Maggie's Pavlova.
> 3 egg whites
> 5ml (1tsp) cornflour
> 5ml (1 tsp) white vinegar
> ...


_ This looks easy enough. Might actually ry it one day as well! _


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Designer1234 said:


> Thanks very much - I think they made a vanilla pudding like filling as well as whipped cream and some sort of fruit. mmmmmm!


Never heard of a vanilla pudding like filling. Only the meringue base with cream and fruit. But they are soft and ggey inside-is that what you are thinking of I wonder? But not a filling it is simply the way it cooks.


----------



## Pup lover (May 17, 2012)

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from sunny Surrey. High winds last night and a few big branches down, but no damaage. Still windy this morning and the birds are flying backwards!
> Now I have finished the dreambird I am all set to finish my leaves project, it's been a really good stash buster.
> 
> Happy Sunday hugs and vibes to all.
> ...


Beautiful pictures!!


----------



## Pup lover (May 17, 2012)

Angora1 said:


> GS#1 belting out those songs. Hoping you will forgive me and allow me bragging rights. I'm just so proud of him and am amazed at his stage presence. The first time I ever saw him on stage my jaw just dropped. My DIL was sobbing and that was just at a little workshop. Now he is doing the musicals, which he has always done at home, but now he gets to have his dream come true and sing for others. He's been doing musicals at home but then he memorizes all the parts and sings them all. LOL We always just thought it was cute but he is showing us he is serious about this. He had no problems singing and getting up on the bench while still singing. Lots more photos more interesting but again, told we can't post pictures and the way the internet is and copyrights they want us to be careful, so no name of the musical. :-( Don't want it mentioned online. :roll: One more performance tonight but he has already started rehearsals for the next musical. He will be in the chorus so at least it won't be all the pressure of a main part. Phew!!!


So glad hes found what he loves so young!


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Angora1 said:


> How awful to have that happen with your introductory letter. You are right about being able to teach the students that proof reading is important. I wish I would proof read my posts before posting. Many are probably edited as you are reading them. :lol: :lol: :lol: I'm sure you proved yourself over and over.


I often forget to proofread. Sometimes I catch it after posting but other times I see it later and sometiems cringe. But htne again some of the mistakes (self or computer ) are really very funny. And personally I don't think something like this matters all that much on KP (I have seen a few cases on other posts when someone gets so irate at the grammer or whatever that they make the person feel like not posting again and that is just not on. Mind you a few I have read have been very hard to understand because of grammar and/or spelling)- after all if we were talking we wouldn't worry too much


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Or I do what I just did- I was proof reading and pushed send by accident!
I had been going to comment that spelling is never a strong point of mine- and often no idea when something is one or two words or with a hyphen. Like proof read is it one or two words? Pretty sure it is not hyphenated. 
I deliberately left the last post unchecked as it accidently went while I was trying to decide whether I had proof read correct.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> EDIT: Quite fed up with my computer today; touch pad driving me crazy with it's inconsistent performance. Just may go buy a wireless mouse to use; of course that will be one more thing for me to misplace too! LOL


Go really old fashioned and get wired -as they are tied down they are less liable to get up and walk.(assuming of course you can manage it on the laptop- often the ports are in the wrong places.)


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

martina said:


> It was probably what is known as "Confectioner's Custard" and there are recipes for it on line. The fruit is usually raspberry but many others are often used.


We use all types of fruits, often Kiwi Fruit, strawberries. Raspberries not common over here.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Well I must go and get organised for my first of 2 knitting groups today. So probably not back till this evening- if then as I need to do some preperation for tomorrows Bible Study as well.


----------



## Pup lover (May 17, 2012)

Someone asked about corn flour, cant find the post again sorry, if I remember correctly it is powdered sugar, or confectioners sugar its also called


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

In British and Australian recipes, cornflour refers to what the US calls cornstarch. I remember we talked about it before with another recipe, though what that recipe was, I can't recall!


----------



## Glennys 2 (Jan 1, 2012)

NanaCaren said:


> Fireworks from tonight remind me a little of Bonfire but not as nice. Makes me miss the UK extra tonight.


Caren: Saw last years punkin chunkin last night on the syfy channel. Am looking forward to seeing it this year. Hoping that you made the finals.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Sorlenna said:


> I met my husband at the public library; it was his first time at a writing workshop I'd been going to--and it just so happened that I had gone to the hospital after school to do some "cheer work" in the children's ward. I didn't have time to change or clean off the makeup in between, but I figured everyone there knew me, so it would be okay. I walked in dressed as a clown with a balloon tied around my head, and of course that was the night he chose to introduce himself!


Love it!


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

Had to work today, was a short shift.
I have been dragging my rear end all week. Just feeling tired and worn out. Today was no exception at work. I am usually happy go lucky and productive. I haven't felt too productive all week.

I have a load of wash in the dryer right now and I just finished catching up.

Going to check out the rest of kp and I will check in before I head to bed.


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> In British and Australian recipes, cornflour refers to what the US calls cornstarch. I remember we talked about it before with another recipe, though what that recipe was, I can't recall!


It was me who asked -- I think it is cornstarch. I went through my hand written recipes and I have a hand written recipe book I started in New Zealand - I have one page iwth 'different meanings' cornflour is US and Can. CornStarch - I forgot i had that list. thanks for the help ladies.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

I met my husband when he played the piano for me while I sang.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

cmaliza said:


> ~~~Brag away! You must all be so proud! :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


Thank you. DH and I both had tears coming down our faces tonight. The last night was the best.


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

darowil said:


> Walk to the shop and buy one! Maybe someone else cooks them but they are fiddly as far as cooking them goes. Making them not so hard but getting the oven temperature right plus timing etc. So as so often I take the lazy way.


Pretty hard to find a pavlova here Margaret. I had never heard or tasted them until I went 'down under; We do have meringue on the top of some pies but not a baked mirangue like a pavlova. I don't think I have ever seen one here.

Iwould love it if we could. we all loved pavs. one of my friends made them as her specialty and when she heard how much we loved them and how hard I found them to make. she would always double the recipe and bring us one each time she made them. such a good friend. I made her a copper picture of a maori head and I heard from my nephew who went to visit them a couple of months ago (they invited him to stay overnight - even tho ugh they had no idea he was even going to arrive to say hello- and it was still on their wall. Also on walls of other friends. Sure did make me feel good. that was over 40 years ago.

They took him down to the Silverdale fire hall in Orewa that Pat used to belong to and he saw pictures of Pat in the competition teams he belonged to. Said he didn't recognize him in the hard hat and uniform. He said so many of them remembered him and our friends are still there.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Railyn said:


> What wonderful pictures of your grandson. It is easy to see that he is enjoying himself. Congradutlation of such a talented lad.


Thanks Railyn, much appreciated. He does seem to enjoy it so much, not nervous at all.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> mmmmmmmm, and last night I got to talk with Bronwen for a whole 26 minutes! Longest she has had to talk to me for a very long time.- No one seems to know how DGD's concert went. I will have to ring one afternoon after school and ask her myself. Bronwen was being cagey when I tried to ask- presumeably because she had muffed getting the ticket she would have needed.


I'll bet it was fabulous. Know there is musical talent in your family in additon to so many other areas. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> That has been the really good thing with Fale and me- that we just enjoy being around each other.
> 
> I am logging off for most of the day- I think I have a date with a friend from church- if not I will see you all sooner rather than later!


Hope you got logged off and are out having fun.


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

11:15pm here and I am off to bed. 

Sorry for not posting much tonight.

See you all tomorrow morning.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

KateB said:


> DS just sent me this video of Luke laughing and I thought I would share a bit of it with you. (I can't get longer videos to download here.) I just love the hearty chuckle wee ones have at this age.


Oh I just love that. He is just so precious and that laugh so infectious. Beautiful child too. Wasn't it something when we as parents could do something so simple like say Boo, or toss a ball and have an audience that would laugh like we were famous comedians. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

cmaliza said:


> ~~~An invaluable skill...finding the teachable moment! :thumbup: :thumbup: I am guilty all the time of not proofreading my posts & emails. When I read them after posting....it's oops! Sometimes I do take advantage of the edit possibility. :-D :-D


Me too and if you are reading mine you probably see them change as you read them. :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: It's often the here, hear, there, their. :roll: I know how to use them but when the brain is on automatic and not thinking....


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

RookieRetiree said:


> Not when there's an almost 2 year old in the house....she doesn't know what time it is!! But, she does know what sound a clock makes and would point at the clock an say tic, tic, tic! So cute....and so much fun!


Sounds like someone isn't getting to sleep in, but loving it. :thumbup:


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

pacer said:


> How close is this yarn shop to your Ohio getaway home?


~~~about 30-40 minutes. An easy drive....and lots of intersting spots in the area. Wanna' go?


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Pup lover said:


> Someone asked about corn flour, cant find the post again sorry, if I remember correctly it is powdered sugar, or confectioners sugar its also called


No- this is icing sugar, the correct answer is below! (but the icing mixture has a mix of powdered sugar and cornflour in it!
I just saw this as I came into KP only to find a PM! And got distracted.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> You just know, don't you when you like someone!


Must disagree there- I knew I didn't like David when I meet him. And still remember clearly telling God tht I refused to like David- and then deciding that that was pointless so would leave it to God- and here we still are! Fortunately I decided God probably had more idea than me what was best for me.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

corn starch is used as a thickener isn't it?

sam



Sorlenna said:


> In British and Australian recipes, cornflour refers to what the US calls cornstarch. I remember we talked about it before with another recipe, though what that recipe was, I can't recall!


----------



## Railyn (Apr 2, 2013)

It would be easy to get confussed because here in the south anyway, we do have a corn flour which is maize flour and it is not what we call corn starch. Corn starch is a very finely ground white powder which can be used to stabalize a batter or as a thickening. I think there may be a few other uses but those are the most common. Corn flour is about the grind of regular wheat flour and is more yellow. Corn flour is not to be confused with corn meal either. Another example of our crazy English language.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

cmaliza said:


> ~~~Thanks Dreamweaver, for answering.....I attached pictures that might help. I did slip sts onto L & R needles. Now what? The needles are so tight together....the cast on tail is by the needle points. Instructions say to change to MC and add st marker. I can's see how to do this. Any ideas?
> Thanks!
> Carol il/oh


As I'm a numberof pages behind someone may have come up with an answer by now- but I will forget if I don't write now as I am going out again very soon.
Can you do magic loop? (not with these the needle is too short). The principle here comes from magic loop. Can you pull the back stitches (with the yarn on the last stitch) down the needle and create one loop? Will be awkward to work for now but if you had room you could try it this way until you have enough length to be able to just let it fit around the circular as normal. Looks like it would be better with DPNs maybe-but even that would be hard. Personally I woud think magic loop the easiest for this but you need a longer circular.
From the picture and what I tried I suspect that what you have is the vertical edge showing in the picture.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

thewren said:


> corn starch is used as a thickener isn't it?
> 
> sam


Thats our main use of cornflour- and so I presume of cornstarch also. But as you see in the pavlova recipes it is sometimes used for other things. We often add it to sponges as well- helps might them so light I believe.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Railyn said:


> It would be easy to get confussed because here in the south anyway, we do have a corn flour which is maize flour and it is not what we call corn starch. Corn starch is a very finely ground white powder which can be used to stabalize a batter or as a thickening. I think there may be a few other uses but those are the most common. Corn flour is about the grind of regular wheat flour and is more yellow. Corn flour is not to be confused with corn meal either. Another example of our crazy English language.


From your disruption our cornflour is most definatelly your cornstarch- and is normally made form corn (though some of the cheap ones are made from wheat flour. important for those on Gluten free diets to realise!)


----------



## Bulldog (Mar 25, 2011)

Daralene, Looks like you have a little star in the making. He is so cute and looks so comfortable performing for others. Know you are so proud.

Kaye, meant to tell you I am so glad Wicket is back home safe and sound. They are our babies and we worry about them just like we do our children.


----------



## Bulldog (Mar 25, 2011)

Kate, I just loved the video of Luke. You can just see the gleam in his eye.

I Love Love Love my wireless mouse. Sorlena how do you turn off the mouse on the computer?


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

it is very late or early depending on how you look at it - i'm going to bed.

sam


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Well, that's one place to meet people. lol...


Indeed it is! re: the fact Fale and I first met at a funeral.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

thewren said:


> this one myfanwy gave us some time ago -
> 
> Pavlova, is named for Anna Pavlova, and the cause of some controversy between Australia and New Zealand- both of whom claim the invention.
> 
> ...


My goodness Sam, how well organised of you!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Designer1234 said:


> QUESTION: Here is a question I should know the answer to:
> 
> is cornflour the same as Canadian Corn Starch??? if not maybe someone can help me as to what we use instead.


NanaCaren would know for sure- But given the very small quantity I am fairly sure one could also use arrowroot, not that I am ever likely to experiment, now I am on my own.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Well, Marla texted me while she was at work and asked if I had anything that I could donate for the company she works for (they care for disadvantaged adults), to auction off at their silent auction. I don't have anything on hand but found two skeins of French Mohair in a pretty blue in my stash so am working up a quick lacy cowl, they need it by the 8th. Lord what that woman gets me into. lolol...Gotta love her.


Please don't forget to show us the result- it sounds lovely!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

darowil said:


> We use all types of fruits, often Kiwi Fruit, strawberries. Raspberries not common over here.


Ditto, for us!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Pup lover said:


> Someone asked about corn flour, cant find the post again sorry, if I remember correctly it is powdered sugar, or confectioners sugar its also called


No, Dawn that one is what we call 'icing sugar'!!!!!!!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Angora1 said:


> I'll bet it was fabulous. Know there is musical talent in your family in additon to so many other areas. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


Odd thing is the ex is tone deaf- Bronwen may have inherited that too. Quite the opposite of her big sister. 
I used to love to sing, until I wrecked my larynx- now I just cannot get the right key, nor hold it. 
My mother's mother was exceptional though, and played Chopin for relaxation- she died when I was only 6 months old.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Angora1 said:


> Hope you got logged off and are out having fun.


Not sure what happened! But I caught two 'round about buses'- went and saw my Afghan friends- was treated like royalty- but unfortunately the bus home did not turn up- I was sitting for nearly an hour before I got under way again- but made it well before dark! 
We have had a burst of Fireworks- the local Auto-electrician sells them for the 3 days allowed. I am pleased to report Ringo is learning to be less frightened.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Railyn said:


> It would be easy to get confussed because here in the south anyway, we do have a corn flour which is maize flour and it is not what we call corn starch. Corn starch is a very finely ground white powder which can be used to stabalize a batter or as a thickening. I think there may be a few other uses but those are the most common. Corn flour is about the grind of regular wheat flour and is more yellow. Corn flour is not to be confused with corn meal either. Another example of our crazy English language.


We used to be able to get a maize 'cornflour' which can be useful for some coeliacs, but we used it where ever a wheaten cornflour might be used.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Looks like I am on here solo at present!


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> Looks like I am on here solo at present!


I am here, hi Julie.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Pup lover said:


> Someone asked about corn flour, cant find the post again sorry, if I remember correctly it is powdered sugar, or confectioners sugar its also called


Is that not our caster sugar or icing sugar you're thinking of?


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

thewren said:


> corn starch is used as a thickener isn't it?
> 
> sam


Yes, we use corn flour (corn starch) as a thickener too, but it is used in this pavlova.


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Good Monday morning from sunny Surrey. It is much cooler today.

I hope everyone is going to have a good week. I'm off to do some shopping.

In the meantime Monday photos.....

Happy, peaceful and healthy hugs to everyone.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

I'm here briefly too, Julie. Just eating breakfast at the moment before my niece comes to do my hair - very handy having a hairdresser in the family!


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Morning Kate, Sugar and Julie,xxx


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Still not quite caught up. Busy day.. for a change ..not! Dropped Oscar at the vet at 8am for desexing and a look at prolapse. Back home for a little bit, vet called to say prolapse looks good so no surgery needed at this stage, keeping an eye on that. So desexing went ahead and one tooth needed removing, a baby one. He now has all his adult teeth but one baby one was jammed in. Picked him up at 4.30 with a bag of information and some pain killers. And he has a lamp shade thingy on this head. Too funny. He is still a bit groggy, so he has gone to bed now. 
Took mum back to doc at 12. Doc still thinks this could be a fracture as xray report said MILD osteo arthritis, so she shouldnt be in this much pain. So we are going on Friday for a nuclear scan in case there is a small fracture. In the meantime tomorrow morning I am taking her to see about getting one of those boots that they use for mobilising the foot. Phew not much else to report. LOL


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> I am here, hi Julie.


Hello Cathy! How are you today!


----------



## dollyclaire (May 21, 2011)

thewren said:


> I love this pattern - it is the directions I am having trouble with - co42sts - but when I start counting the sts in each row none of them add up to 42 or am I reading it wrong.
> 
> sam
> 
> http://knitwithdoris.blogspot.com/2013/01/candle-flame-scarf.html


I got 42 in the first row but then there can not be 42 in the second row because you have more yo's than you have k2 tog if you see what I mean. Even though there is a garter border stitch it looks like there is going to be a bit of a fan effect going on in the middle which will replicate the flame. Row 24 finishes with 42 sts. Looks like it is one of those patterns that the sts go up and down which means you would need to count the number of sts in every row for the first 24 rows and write that down for every row if you wanted to check your st count was right. If you used a marker for each repeat you could check you had the same number of sts in each one. Sounds a really nice pattern. I will be bookmarking this I think and perhaps have a go.
What colour of yarn are you using?


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Good morning/evening.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

KateB said:


> Is that not our caster sugar or icing sugar you're thinking of?


Icing sugar! I suspect!


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Morning Kate, Sugar and Julie,xxx


Morning Fi! It's a beautiful morning up here, but cold. There was quite a bit of frost on the grass earlier and the car was a bit iced up, but it's all melted now. Enjoy your day.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Good Monday morning from sunny Surrey. It is much cooler today.
> 
> I hope everyone is going to have a good week. I'm off to do some shopping.
> 
> ...


Good morning PurpleFi from Monday evening- 10-34 pm.,! that tree is glorious- the red one! Love the cyclamen!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

KateB said:


> I'm here briefly too, Julie. Just eating breakfast at the moment before my niece comes to do my hair - very handy having a hairdresser in the family!


Hi Kate! what is breakfast without KP? Mine will have to be KP only in the morning- I have to fast for a liver scan- the doc. is worried about a test result.


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Hi Dolly, x


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Icing sugar! I suspect!


I think you're right. :thumbup:


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Good morning PurpleFi from Monday evening- 10-34 pm.,! that tree is glorious- the red one! Love the cyclamen!


Hi Julie,
Here's another one of my cyclamen


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Hi Kate! what is breakfast without KP? Mine will have to be KP only in the morning- I have to fast for a liver scan- the doc. is worried about a test result.


Hope that turns out ok. Do you have to go to hospital for that or is it done in your doc's surgery?


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

cmaliza said:


> ~~~I LOVE my wireless mouse! :thumbup: :thumbup:


Me too, hate the pad thingy. :thumbup:


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Hi Kate! what is breakfast without KP? Mine will have to be KP only in the morning- I have to fast for a liver scan- the doc. is worried about a test result.


Good luck with the scan. xx


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Off to the shops, catch you later. x


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Hi Julie,
> Here's another one of my cyclamen


They are beautiful. I love cyclamen and we have a few of them outside in the garden, but I've never been very successful with them indoors.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> Hello Cathy! How are you today!


I must have posted at the same time as you. Page 49 just above yours will explain my day


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> Hi Kate! what is breakfast without KP? Mine will have to be KP only in the morning- I have to fast for a liver scan- the doc. is worried about a test result.


Good luck with your scan in the morning. I am reading backwards and forwards at the same time.. nearly caught up.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Still not quite caught up. Busy day.. for a change ..not! Dropped Oscar at the vet at 8am for desexing and a look at prolapse. Back home for a little bit, vet called to say prolapse looks good so no surgery needed at this stage, keeping an eye on that. So desexing went ahead and one tooth needed removing, a baby one. He now has all his adult teeth but one baby one was jammed in. Picked him up at 4.30 with a bag of information and some pain killers. And he has a lamp shade thingy on this head. Too funny. He is still a bit groggy, so he has gone to bed now.
> Took mum back to doc at 12. Doc still thinks this could be a fracture as xray report said MILD osteo arthritis, so she shouldnt be in this much pain. So we are going on Friday for a nuclear scan in case there is a small fracture. In the meantime tomorrow morning I am taking her to see about getting one of those boots that they use for mobilising the foot. Phew not much else to report. LOL


I do hope they get to the bottom of what is causing Mum this pain. glad Oscar's prolapse is not that serious- good age to have the other done, I am told.
Ringo's cone after his desexing lasted about one minute flat! The nurse gave me a refund, which was very kind of her!
Tomorrow I must get his Frontline.
Doctor, Dentist, Blood test, Vet Clinic, and a small amount of shopping!


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

KateB said:


> They are beautiful. I love cyclamen and we have a few of them outside in the garden, but I've never been very successful with them indoors.


I have one for years and it just keeps flowering. Need to be kept fairly dry and don't get the corms wet. I've just bought a couple of corms (they look like mini cowpats) and put them in the garden, they are the really tiny ones.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

PurpleFi said:


> Good Monday morning from sunny Surrey. It is much cooler today.
> 
> I hope everyone is going to have a good week. I'm off to do some shopping.
> 
> ...


Lovely photos, as always. Enjoy your Monday.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Hi Julie,
> Here's another one of my cyclamen


I just love the frilly cyclamen! Love them all for that matter- but not very good in this house for some reason- we are able to naturalise them outside though- must check out in what conditions re sun!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

KateB said:


> Hope that turns out ok. Do you have to go to hospital for that or is it done in your doc's surgery?


The doctor was able to wangle the funding for me- the appointment is at the surgery, not Middlemore (the Hospital). Trying not to worry!


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> I do hope they get to the bottom of what is causing Mum this pain. glad Oscar's prolapse is not that serious- good age to have the other done, I am told.
> Ringo's cone after his desexing lasted about one minute flat! The nurse gave me a refund, which was very kind of her!
> Tomorrow I must get his Frontline.
> Doctor, Dentist, Blood test, Vet Clinic, and a small amount of shopping!


Only 1 day? :shock: I hope Oscar lasts a bit longer.. they want it on all of this week.! Busy day for you tomorrow.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Good luck with the scan. xx


Thanks- and happy foraging at the shops!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Good luck with your scan in the morning. I am reading backwards and forwards at the same time.. nearly caught up.


I sometimes get caught doing that- then end up in terrible muddles!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> I just love the frilly cyclamen! Love them all for that matter- but not very good in this house for some reason- we are able to naturalise them outside though- must check out in what conditions re sun!


I see Kate can grow them outside too- well I never!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Only 1 day? :shock: I hope Oscar lasts a bit longer.. they want it on all of this week.! Busy day for you tomorrow.


One minute of one day- I brought it home flat, but he went berserk with it!


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

PurpleFi said:


> I have one for years and it just keeps flowering. Need to be kept fairly dry and don't get the corms wet. I've just bought a couple of corms (they look like mini cowpats) and put them in the garden, they are the really tiny ones.


Morning all. Love your cyclamen Purple. A friend of mine keeps about a dozen cyclamen on the shelf in a glass porch over her front door. No heating there, little sun and it just seems to suit the cyclamen perfectly. They always look gorgeous around Christmas time. 
Good luck with the scan Julie. Hope it turns out nothing serious.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

The whole body laughs doesn't it? He enjoyed that so much


KateB said:


> DS just sent me this video of Luke laughing and I thought I would share a bit of it with you. (I can't get longer videos to download here.) I just love the hearty chuckle wee ones have at this age.


The whole body laughs doesn't it? He enjoyed that so much


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> I love my wireless mouse, too--since my hands are right over the mouse pad when I type on the laptop, the cursor kept jumping all over the screen and driving me crazy, so I got the wireless mouse and turned off the mouse pad on the computer.
> 
> Just got an email with a Santa hat egg cosy--and of course, thought of Dave! Hope he and the lad are well.


Caren needs it for Seth!


----------



## Kathleendoris (Sep 20, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> Not sure what happened! But I caught two 'round about buses'- went and saw my Afghan friends- was treated like royalty- but unfortunately the bus home did not turn up- I was sitting for nearly an hour before I got under way again- but made it well before dark!
> We have had a burst of Fireworks- the local Auto-electrician sells them for the 3 days allowed. I am pleased to report Ringo is learning to be less frightened.


Did you eventually get a bus home, Julie? I hope it was not too cold while you had that long wait.

One of our cats used to get very stressed by the bangs during the firework season, but most of our dogs have been gun-trained, so used to get very excited. They thought they were going to be allowed to gallop off and retrieve game, which was an activity they missed when they lived with us!

We went to a bonfire and firework display last night. It was organised by my oldest granddaughter's guide troop, and should have taken place on Saturday, but unfortunately, had to be postponed because of high winds. The turnout last night was rather disappointing (there was another event on at the same time, which many people may have already arranged to attend), so there is a real danger that, rather than raising funds, they may have lost money on the venture. I hope not, because a lot of people worked really hard, but I suspect the best they can hope for is to break even.


----------



## dollyclaire (May 21, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Good morning/evening.


Good morning/evening, how are you?
It is a bit frosty this morning but the sun is out and it is not raining yippee!


----------



## dollyclaire (May 21, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> I do hope they get to the bottom of what is causing Mum this pain. glad Oscar's prolapse is not that serious- good age to have the other done, I am told.
> Ringo's cone after his desexing lasted about one minute flat! The nurse gave me a refund, which was very kind of her!
> Tomorrow I must get his Frontline.
> Doctor, Dentist, Blood test, Vet Clinic, and a small amount of shopping!


A busy day for you Julie, will be thinking of you, sending positive thoughts for good results


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

dollyclaire said:


> Good morning/evening, how are you?
> It is a bit frosty this morning but the sun is out and it is not raining yippee!


I am ok thanks. I think it was about 17c and not raining either.  Tomorrow 23c and Wednesday 28c if they are right with the forecast.


----------



## dollyclaire (May 21, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Hi Dolly, x


Good morning, it is sunny but frosty this morning, just having a coffee to warm me up. I have been along to the village for my paper and a morning roll to have for lunch. I did not take the doggy resident Solway, too cold for him. He will be 16 tomorrow which reminds me I will need to go out again this times in the car to get a pig's ear for him to celebrate his birthday. He normally is not allowed any treats as he is on quite a restricted diet due to health and allergy problems. An occasional pig's ear is okay. I have him for three weeks while his owners are in Malta!


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

thewren said:


> I love this pattern - it is the directions I am having trouble with - co42sts - but when I start counting the sts in each row none of them add up to 42 or am I reading it wrong.
> 
> sam
> 
> http://knitwithdoris.blogspot.com/2013/01/candle-flame-scarf.html


The first row uses 42 stitches- but you do a total of 6 yos and only 3 k2tog therefore you have 3 more stitches. Thus the 12 stitch repeat is 13 for row 2. Same for row 3, so end up with 14 in each set. Clearly it is a pattern that changes the stitch count as you go. 
It looks nice though- have printed it for my last (I think ) Christmas scarf

I see Dolyclaire has said the same thing.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> Had to work today, was a short shift.
> I have been dragging my rear end all week. Just feeling tired and worn out. Today was no exception at work. I am usually happy go lucky and productive. I haven't felt too productive all week.
> 
> I have a load of wash in the dryer right now and I just finished catching up.
> ...


If this unusual tiredness keeps up you will need to get it checked. Could be that you haven't recovered from your tooth infection yet.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Designer1234 said:


> Pretty hard to find a pavlova here Margaret. I had never heard or tasted them until I went 'down under; We do have meringue on the top of some pies but not a baked mirangue like a pavlova. I don't think I have ever seen one here.
> 
> Iwould love it if we could. we all loved pavs. one of my friends made them as her specialty and when she heard how much we loved them and how hard I found them to make. she would always double the recipe and bring us one each time she made them. such a good friend. I made her a copper picture of a maori head and I heard from my nephew who went to visit them a couple of months ago (they invited him to stay overnight - even tho ugh they had no idea he was even going to arrive to say hello- and it was still on their wall. Also on walls of other friends. Sure did make me feel good. that was over 40 years ago.
> 
> They took him down to the Silverdale fire hall in Orewa that Pat used to belong to and he saw pictures of Pat in the competition teams he belonged to. Said he didn't recognize him in the hard hat and uniform. He said so many of them remembered him and our friends are still there.


My response of walk to the shop and buy probably didn't come across right- I meant it was my recipe, not that I was suggesting others do it. Both becuase I know you don't all have easy access to them and you don't all choose my lazy way. It was meant to a friendly knocking of myself. 
But what a shock you would give people if you turned up with one up there!


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

darowil said:


> From your disruption our cornflour is most definatelly your cornstarch- and is normally made form corn (though some of the cheap ones are made from wheat flour. important for those on Gluten free diets to realise!)


Talking about failure to proof read. Disruption/ And my spelling- well that is often wrong. description- not much difference!


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Hi Julie,
> Here's another one of my cyclamen


But it's purple :thumbup:


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Hi Kate! what is breakfast without KP? Mine will have to be KP only in the morning- I have to fast for a liver scan- the doc. is worried about a test result.


Hope that comes up OK for you.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

darowil said:


> Walk to the shop and buy one! Maybe someone else cooks them but they are fiddly as far as cooking them goes. Making them not so hard but getting the oven temperature right plus timing etc. So as so often I take the lazy way.


 :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Julie, hope that the scan comes out clear, fingers crossed and a prayer going up. 
Hugs


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

dollyclaire said:


> I got 42 in the first row but then there can not be 42 in the second row because you have more yo's than you have k2 tog if you see what I mean. Even though there is a garter border stitch it looks like there is going to be a bit of a fan effect going on in the middle which will replicate the flame. Row 24 finishes with 42 sts. Looks like it is one of those patterns that the sts go up and down which means you would need to count the number of sts in every row for the first 24 rows and write that down for every row if you wanted to check your st count was right. If you used a marker for each repeat you could check you had the same number of sts in each one. Sounds a really nice pattern. I will be bookmarking this I think and perhaps have a go.
> What colour of yarn are you using?


There are a few others that have commented on her blog that they were having the same problem.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

darowil said:


> Caren needs it for Seth!


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

dollyclaire said:


> Good morning, it is sunny but frosty this morning, just having a coffee to warm me up. I have been along to the village for my paper and a morning roll to have for lunch. I did not take the doggy resident Solway, too cold for him. He will be 16 tomorrow which reminds me I will need to go out again this times in the car to get a pig's ear for him to celebrate his birthday. He normally is not allowed any treats as he is on quite a restricted diet due to health and allergy problems. An occasional pig's ear is okay. I have him for three weeks while his owners are in Malta!


Happy birthday to Solway!!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Bulldog said:


> Daralene, Looks like you have a little star in the making. He is so cute and looks so comfortable performing for others. Know you are so proud.
> 
> Kaye, meant to tell you I am so glad Wicket is back home safe and sound. They are our babies and we worry about them just like we do our children.


 :thumbup: So true, and he's getting just as spoiled as the other two. lol


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Please don't forget to show us the result- it sounds lovely!


Definitely will. I'm taking pictures a little as I go, just so I can keep track. I've never worked with mohair before unless it was mixed with wool, but it should be a nice soft, warm cowl.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Well, I'm only up because I had to send David off to work, at least he's only going to Denver today, was originally going to go to Michigan yesterday but the boss changed those plans.
I'm all caught up so I think I'll head back to bed. Have a great day and hope that any medical visits go well. Hugs


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Well, I'm only up because I had to send David off to work, at least he's only going to Denver today, was originally going to go to Michigan yesterday but the boss changed those plans.
> I'm all caught up so I think I'll head back to bed. Have a great day and hope that any medical visits go well. Hugs


Sleep well Kaye- I too am off to bed now for the beginning of my sleeping time rather than the end.


----------



## Patches39 (Oct 27, 2012)

PurpleFi said:


> Good Monday morning from sunny Surrey. It is much cooler today.
> 
> I hope everyone is going to have a good week. I'm off to do some shopping.
> 
> ...


Very relaxing, thanks, have my coffee. :-D


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

thewren wrote:
I love this pattern - it is the directions I am having trouble with - co42sts - but when I start counting the sts in each row none of them add up to 42 or am I reading it wrong.

sam

http://knitwithdoris.blogspot.com/2013/01/candle-flame-scarf.html


martina said:


> I don't get 42 stitches either.


_________________________
Some of the patterns I have done, the count changes on each row until the pattern is complete. I would be nice if they periodically gave you a stitch count so you could see if you were correct. Also, it is such a pain all of the patterns that are printed with errors. :roll: I charted out the last row of the pattern and you end up with 42 stitches there.
There is a place where you can type in patterns and see if they work but it also has a library of patterns too and the program will tell if a pattern computes right or not. Fabulous for designers to know if there is a mistake in their patterns.
It is free for using the library of patterns. Small charge for more privileges - by JC Briar. I will check and see if this one is in there. Yes, she has this pattern:
Candle Flames: http://stitch-maps.com/patterns/display/candle-flames/
You can even use the dimensional chart there and highlight it. Different level of privileges. I hadn't paid or registered and I got this information.

Multiple of 12 sts plus 2. The number of stitches varies from row to row. Accurate count of sts may be made on Rows 12 or 24.


----------



## Patches39 (Oct 27, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> Hi Kate! what is breakfast without KP? Mine will have to be KP only in the morning- I have to fast for a liver scan- the doc. is worried about a test result.


OH! Praying that it is only a error in the test. :-D :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Patches39 (Oct 27, 2012)

PurpleFi said:


> Hi Julie,
> Here's another one of my cyclamen


Just lovely :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Met my DH in high school as a blind date. Seventeen years later he was again a blind date. Meant to be. Been married almost 21 years now.



Sorlenna said:


> Your story always makes me think of my parents, who met on a blind date and got married 3 months later. They've been married 54 years!


----------



## kehinkle (Apr 30, 2011)

Morning,

Was up very early (for me) and didn't even hear my DS leave for work. He must have left very early. All but one kiddo still here waiting for her bus. 

Was a very nice vaca but now need to get into work mode for a few weeks. Always hard to get back into that mode.

Hope everyone has had a great start to their week. Healing prayers and thoughts to all who need them.

See you all later,

OH Kathy


----------



## Patches39 (Oct 27, 2012)

kehinkle said:


> Morning,
> 
> Was up very early (for me) and didn't even hear my DS leave for work. He must have left very early. All but one kiddo still here waiting for her bus.
> 
> ...


Sooooo cute,
:-D :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Gweniepooh said:


> Met my DH in high school as a blind date. Seventeen years later he was again a blind date. Meant to be. Been married almost 21 years now.


Congratulations. That's quite a story and I'm sure quite a surprise when 17 yrs. later you got the same date.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

kehinkle said:


> Morning,
> 
> Was up very early (for me) and didn't even hear my DS leave for work. He must have left very early. All but one kiddo still here waiting for her bus.
> 
> ...


Adorable hat Kathy. So glad you had a special time with your DS and family. It is hard to get back in the work mode but sadly, doesn't take long. Safe driving home. It's sunny and clear here today. Cold but so far nice weather.


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

Morning everyone, 8:10am here and Gage has already headed off to school.

Darowil, I never thought of that. I will definately be talking to my doctor and dentist. Good advice :thumbup: :thumbup: 

Sam I have also saved the scarf you are working on. I think it is beautiful. How are the gk's doing? Last I heard one was sick and the other was having sympathy pains for him. :lol: :lol:

Julie, my dear you sure have a lot to get done. I am crossing my fingers, toes, and eyes that your scan is good. {{{hugs}}}


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

sassafras123 said:


> Ah yes cold fm back. Spent most of day in bed reading. Did change sheets and do laundry. Had Italian kale and sausage soup from last night for dinner.


Feel better soon. Is cold fm two things? A cold and fibro? Regardless, feel better dear and glad you got to rest.


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Good Monday morning from sunny Surrey. It is much cooler today.
> 
> I hope everyone is going to have a good week. I'm off to do some shopping.
> 
> ...


The Saville Gardens are lovely but no more than yours!
Your cyclamen is beautiful.
JuneK


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Pup lover said:


> So glad hes found what he loves so young!


Thanks so much. After last night's performance they had a cast party. I got a few shots after the clapping was done and they turned on the music and the whole cast was dancing, but not choreographed. A few shots where there were almost no feet on the floor. Looks like they were flying. I couldn't use flash so a little hard to see and couldn't show all the costumes, hence just the feet. I can show the costumes for personal use, just not on the internet.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Angora, yes the cold temp. Seems to aggravate fm. I haven't had a flare in awhile. Probably due to higher doses prednisone. Now that I'm lowering dose and the weather is colder at night and early morn I find myself waking up hunched over in pain.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

So sorry to hear this Joy. Hope this doesn't last long,. Will be thinking of you.



sassafras123 said:


> Angora, yes the cold temp. Seems to aggravate fm. I haven't had a flare in awhile. Probably due to higher doses prednisone. Now that I'm lowering dose and the weather is colder at night and early morn I find myself waking up hunched over in pain.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Loved the pictures of the gardens and cyclamen PurpleFi.

Angora you sound quite chipper today. Love the photo with almost no feet on the ground. Cool shot!

Stayed up until 2 last night and then woke up at 6:45. Haven't had my coffee yet and am seriously thinking of going back to bed. Really tired. Yep...headed back to bed (yawning like not tomorrow) See everyone later.

Must have missed a post of Julie's....what's this about having to have a scan of some sort? Hope all goes well.


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Hi Julie,
> Here's another one of my cyclamen


They're both beautiful!! Thank you for sharing your lovely flowers and garden!
JuneK


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> I do hope they get to the bottom of what is causing Mum this pain. glad Oscar's prolapse is not that serious- good age to have the other done, I am told.
> Ringo's cone after his desexing lasted about one minute flat! The nurse gave me a refund, which was very kind of her!
> Tomorrow I must get his Frontline.
> Doctor, Dentist, Blood test, Vet Clinic, and a small amount of shopping!


You have a busy day ahead!
Be careful out and about!
JuneK


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> The doctor was able to wangle the funding for me- the appointment is at the surgery, not Middlemore (the Hospital). Trying not to worry!


Praying for good results from your test!
Hugs,
JuneK


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

kehinkle said:


> Morning,
> 
> Was up very early (for me) and didn't even hear my DS leave for work. He must have left very early. All but one kiddo still here waiting for her bus.
> 
> ...


I'm glad you had some family time on your vacation!! And Emmett's hat is adorable....I know he'll love it!
JuneK


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

angelam said:


> Morning all. Love your cyclamen Purple. A friend of mine keeps about a dozen cyclamen on the shelf in a glass porch over her front door. No heating there, little sun and it just seems to suit the cyclamen perfectly. They always look gorgeous around Christmas time.
> Good luck with the scan Julie. Hope it turns out nothing serious.


Thanks!
May not know for about a week- I am just at the point where I am drinking water- where usually I would have had a 'coffee'. Just having my 'fix' of KTP!!! The shelf of cyclamen sounds lovely!


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

sassafras123 said:


> Angora, yes the cold temp. Seems to aggravate fm. I haven't had a flare in awhile. Probably due to higher doses prednisone. Now that I'm lowering dose and the weather is colder at night and early morn I find myself waking up hunched over in pain.


I can empathize. Had two pretty rough months here. Finally coming back but taking B12 seems to help me a little with some energy, which I have needed with all my trips. Sad but trip to Toronto was spent with me in hotel bed while DH worked instead of exploring stores. I loved it though as no responsibilities. Seem to be doing better now so hope you improve now, however did spend last night with heating pad and pain. :shock:


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

thewren said:


> they last longer if you turn it off every time you are not using it.
> 
> sam


I bought a double AA battery recharger and 6 batteries. I always have batteries charged, for my camera, mouse and keyboard. It makes a huge difference. I also had batteries come with the Camera (rechargeable) so I never worry much about the batteries. It cost a bit more but I don't have to replace the batteries. In the long run I think it will pay for itself. I like the mouse although it took some getting used to after always having the one plugged into the computer. I keep it handy in case I need it - (forget to keep all the batteries not being used charged up).


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

I am off for now. Laundry to fold and dishes to be put away.

Hugs to all, see you later on.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> Thanks!
> May not know for about a week- I am just at the point where I am drinking water- where usually I would have had a 'coffee'. Just having my 'fix' of KTP!!! The shelf of cyclamen sounds lovely!


Hope all turns out well dear but it will be nice to know what is going on as long as it isn't anything too serious. Hugs


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Kathleendoris said:


> Did you eventually get a bus home, Julie? I hope it was not too cold while you had that long wait.
> 
> One of our cats used to get very stressed by the bangs during the firework season, but most of our dogs have been gun-trained, so used to get very excited. They thought they were going to be allowed to gallop off and retrieve game, which was an activity they missed when they lived with us!
> 
> We went to a bonfire and firework display last night. It was organised by my oldest granddaughter's guide troop, and should have taken place on Saturday, but unfortunately, had to be postponed because of high winds. The turnout last night was rather disappointing (there was another event on at the same time, which many people may have already arranged to attend), so there is a real danger that, rather than raising funds, they may have lost money on the venture. I hope not, because a lot of people worked really hard, but I suspect the best they can hope for is to break even.


Yes, just not the route I had expected- and of course an hour later- but it worked out well. I was sitting in sun for most of the time- it was quite a pleasant day. As it got cooler I put on my parka which is just the right amount of wind proof for this time of year.
I am sorry to hear the Guides may have only broken even for their efforts- that must be disappointing.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

thewren wrote:
they last longer if you turn it off every time you are not using it.

sam

You are absolutely right. (I never have the presence of mind to remember to turn it off.) :-(


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

dollyclaire said:


> A busy day for you Julie, will be thinking of you, sending positive thoughts for good results


I am trying hard not to stress about the scan- it took two months before I was able to have the repeat test, for some reason they could not check quickly- and I am not in pain, so personally am not that worried about gall stones. 7 hours still to go. How is work going on your new conservatory/garden shed? and how are the animals?


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

KateB said:


> Is that not our caster sugar or icing sugar you're thinking of?


I have had problems figuring out the New Zealand recipes. I think that is why I don't do Pavlova's very well. I think I will spend some time on google and see if I can figure out what each word stands for. Corn Starch might not be cornflour -- and if not I am wondering whether it could be icing sugar here-- it would make a huge difference. Don t think I will try a Pavlova until i am sure. For merangues here we use ordinary sugar ( but we don't get the crusty top which to me made the mirangues so tasty)-I wonder whether your castor sugar is our icing sugar,so confusing to help make the mirangues so it might possibly be icing sugar which is very fine- instead of regular sugar which might be your castor sugar. So confusing!

Our car trunks are your 'boots' ,bathroom is the 'loo' and on -- push chair is our 'stroller' and so many more words. The New Zealander's used to laugh at us- our 'accents and different words' American English is different than UK and down under English. We have a bit of both up here one foot in both worlds I guess -plus there are a lot of French words included in our every day language so it takes some knowledge to know what we are even talking about --

Interesting! :shock: :shock: :shock:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

dollyclaire said:



> Good morning, it is sunny but frosty this morning, just having a coffee to warm me up. I have been along to the village for my paper and a morning roll to have for lunch. I did not take the doggy resident Solway, too cold for him. He will be 16 tomorrow which reminds me I will need to go out again this times in the car to get a pig's ear for him to celebrate his birthday. He normally is not allowed any treats as he is on quite a restricted diet due to health and allergy problems. An occasional pig's ear is okay. I have him for three weeks while his owners are in Malta!


Ringo and Rufus loved pig's ears, another big hit was when I found some deer sinews- don't often see those! Ringo is just lying here asking for his tummy to be rubbed!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

darowil said:


> Hope that comes up OK for you.


So do I!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Julie, hope that the scan comes out clear, fingers crossed and a prayer going up.
> Hugs


I notice you are offline early- busy day? 
Hopefully the scan will show nothing that is going to cause too much change.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Definitely will. I'm taking pictures a little as I go, just so I can keep track. I've never worked with mohair before unless it was mixed with wool, but it should be a nice soft, warm cowl.


Good! My first intarsia was a pure mohair- impossible to unpick! but so soft and warm.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Well, I'm only up because I had to send David off to work, at least he's only going to Denver today, was originally going to go to Michigan yesterday but the boss changed those plans.
> I'm all caught up so I think I'll head back to bed. Have a great day and hope that any medical visits go well. Hugs


Ah! so you may actually be resting!


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> I am trying hard not to stress about the scan- it took two months before I was able to have the repeat test, for some reason they could not check quickly- and I am not in pain, so personally am not that worried about gall stones. 7 hours still to go. How is work going on your new conservatory/garden shed? and how are the animals?


It is so nervewracking when these things happen. Pray it will be minor and nothing serious. It is quite unnerving though. If I were closer we would go somewhere after the test to cheer you up. Walk along the beach would be nice, that is, if we could both even walk... :shock:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Patches39 said:


> OH! Praying that it is only a error in the test. :-D :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


Thanks Patches, just got to wait and see!


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

Angora1 said:


> thewren wrote:
> they last longer if you turn it off every time you are not using it.
> 
> sam
> ...


I would do that but my Imac mouse is touchy to get back on -- it seems a bit too sensitive so Pat came home with the charger and I really do find it handy.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

kehinkle said:


> Morning,
> 
> Was up very early (for me) and didn't even hear my DS leave for work. He must have left very early. All but one kiddo still here waiting for her bus.
> 
> ...


I love the hungry caterpillar hat- was it a kit set- or did you find all the bits and pieces that he ate through, in your travels!?


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> Morning everyone, 8:10am here and Gage has already headed off to school.
> 
> Darowil, I never thought of that. I will definately be talking to my doctor and dentist. Good advice :thumbup: :thumbup:
> 
> ...


Thanks Melody! About time I headed back to bed! Hope you do find a cause for your tiredness!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

jknappva said:


> Praying for good results from your test!
> Hugs,
> JuneK


Thanks June! I won't be trying to take my shopping trundler today- just a pack and my stick, because I have to be able to walk- not far, just enough so that I notice it. I have had to slow my speed a lot- that lets me get further- just takes so much longer!


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> If I'd have left Alaska to go to the University of Hawaii, boy, no telling where I'd be now. I do know that I wouldn't have my son or probably the husband I have. I always say that the only regret I have is that I didn't get rid of my sons' dad as soon as found out I was pregnant, lol, he wasn't abusive or anything, a fairly nice guy, just lazy and useless. Oh well, I was smart enough to run when Christopher was a year old.


My Grandmother said life is like a tree - each major decision will change your life and many small decisions too. she said once you are on a certain branch you are on it for life, as it is extremely difficult to go to another branch- so you follow the one you are on and do the best you can. I believe that. I look back and I see different decisions we made which have affected our life.

People told me I was absolutely out of my mind to go east and Marry Pat. I remember nearly changing my mind and postponing my trip east to meet him. I am so Thankful that I didn't listen. It was scary though - although when we were together it was right- it was when I was flying down there I was nearly sick to my stomach wondering if I was making a huge mistake. I don't know why I went, looking back as I came from a family where there was a very unhappy marriage which affected my whole life, to the extent I doubted I would ever marry and backed off twice before I met him. makes you believe in destiny-- I wonder how many people changed their destiny listening to others. That sounds pretty Dramatic- hmmm. So interesting. My son met a beautiful (inside and outside girl) and knew instantly that she was the one for him -- she didn't know it quite as quickly. He told Pat and I that he went with what he was feeling because of us -- Our kids tell their friends about us. You have to be careful though to know what is real and what you hope is real. I think Luck has a lot to do with it too.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Angora1 said:


> Hope all turns out well dear but it will be nice to know what is going on as long as it isn't anything too serious. Hugs


Thanks! How is that foot of yours? {{{{{{{hugs}}}}}}}

plus (((((((((((((group hug))))))))))))))


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Angora1 said:


> It is so nervewracking when these things happen. Pray it will be minor and nothing serious. It is quite unnerving though. If I were closer we would go somewhere after the test to cheer you up. Walk along the beach would be nice, that is, if we could both even walk... :shock:


It was very much in the dim dark recesses with all that has been going on! How nice that would be to meet up somewhere afterwards- ah well always those dreams!


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> It was very much in the dim dark recesses with all that has been going on! How nice that would be to meet up somewhere afterwards- ah well always those dreams!


We can meet up with you on here, if not in person. Let us know how it goes. Take care of yourself.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

thewren said:


> corn starch is used as a thickener isn't it?
> 
> sam


Yes, usually in gravy and soup, at least how I have seen it used.



Railyn said:


> It would be easy to get confussed because here in the south anyway, we do have a corn flour which is maize flour and it is not what we call corn starch. Corn starch is a very finely ground white powder which can be used to stabalize a batter or as a thickening. I think there may be a few other uses but those are the most common. Corn flour is about the grind of regular wheat flour and is more yellow. Corn flour is not to be confused with corn meal either. Another example of our crazy English language.


Yes! We have corn meal, which is coarser, masa, which is finer ground (what may also be called maize flour?), and cornstarch.


----------



## siouxann (Mar 5, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> I have had a productive time and have, eventually, finished my dreambird. Decided it was too short to use on it's own so have sewn it to a poncho I have made....


Trying to catch up, and I just saw the picture of your Dreambird Shawl. It looks so elegant attached to the poncho! What a creative way to display its beauty and style. Thanks for the inspiration.


----------



## nittergma (Jan 27, 2011)

I love your oics Purplefi. Madam looks very confident! Beautiful tree. Is that metallic yarn i n your beautiful angels?


PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from sunny (although the clouds are rolling in) Surrey.
> 
> Hope everyone is enjoying their week end and healing vibes to those who need them and hugs to everyone.
> 
> I intend to sew and knit today, but here's what I've been up to the last few days...


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Bulldog said:


> Kate, I just loved the video of Luke. You can just see the gleam in his eye.
> 
> I Love Love Love my wireless mouse. Sorlena how do you turn off the mouse on the computer?


You'll have keys across the top; mine have symbols with the F numbers in the corner. The key on my computer for the mouse pad is F5 and it has a little drawing of a mouse/the no symbol. Pushing that turns the mouse on and off on my laptop. If you don't have that on your keyboard, you can try pressing the ? key for help and search up how to turn off mouse pad.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Good Monday morning from sunny Surrey. It is much cooler today.
> 
> I hope everyone is going to have a good week. I'm off to do some shopping.
> 
> ...


Good morning, Purple. Always great to see your photos first thing! Have a good day today. I know it's a busy one for you.


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

darowil said:


> As I'm a numberof pages behind someone may have come up with an answer by now- but I will forget if I don't write now as I am going out again very soon.
> Can you do magic loop? (not with these the needle is too short). The principle here comes from magic loop. Can you pull the back stitches (with the yarn on the last stitch) down the needle and create one loop? Will be awkward to work for now but if you had room you could try it this way until you have enough length to be able to just let it fit around the circular as normal. Looks like it would be better with DPNs maybe-but even that would be hard. Personally I woud think magic loop the easiest for this but you need a longer circular.
> From the picture and what I tried I suspect that what you have is the vertical edge showing in the picture.


~~~I have never done the magic loop but I have kinda' looked into it to see what is involved. How long would my needles need to be? How long the cable? I will try in a bit.
Thanks for trying to solve this. I have e-mailed the company and they said they would answer within 24 hours....not happening this time!

I thought this would be any easy Christmas project.....was planning on making 4 pillows.   
I'm not giving up yet. :? 
Thanks again....Carol il/oh


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

darowil said:


> Sleep well Kaye- I too am off to bed now for the beginning of my sleeping time rather than the end.


Thank you, I did, hope you do too. :thumbup:


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Good Monday morning from sunny Surrey. It is much cooler today.
> 
> I hope everyone is going to have a good week. I'm off to do some shopping.
> 
> ...


~~~LOVE the red tree! How glorious! Thanks for that start to Monday :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

darowil said:


> The first row uses 42 stitches- but you do a total of 6 yos and only 3 k2tog therefore you have 3 more stitches. Thus the 12 stitch repeat is 13 for row 2. Same for row 3, so end up with 14 in each set. Clearly it is a pattern that changes the stitch count as you go.
> It looks nice though- have printed it for my last (I think ) Christmas scarf
> 
> I see Dolyclaire has said the same thing.


I looked at the ravelry pictures of the projects for this and it looks like the edges are a bit wavy so that would account for the extra stitches. It's just one of those patterns. I think I'm going to give it a go as well.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Julie, glad you had a great outing, too bad about the trip home, but I am glad you made it before dark. Wonder why the bus home didn't show.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

kehinkle said:


> Morning,
> 
> Was up very early (for me) and didn't even hear my DS leave for work. He must have left very early. All but one kiddo still here waiting for her bus.
> 
> ...


That's adorable. So glad you had a great vacation, it is always hard to get back into work mode after a good vacation.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Designer1234 said:


> I have had problems figuring out the New Zealand recipes. I think that is why I don't do Pavlova's very well. I think I will spend some time on google and see if I can figure out what each word stands for. Corn Starch might not be cornflour -- and if not I am wondering whether it could be icing sugar here-- it would make a huge difference. Don t think I will try a Pavlova until i am sure. For merangues here we use ordinary sugar ( but we don't get the crusty top which to me made the mirangues so tasty)-I wonder whether your castor sugar is our icing sugar,so confusing to help make the mirangues so it might possibly be icing sugar which is very fine- instead of regular sugar which might be your castor sugar. So confusing!
> 
> Our car trunks are your 'boots' ,bathroom is the 'loo' and on -- push chair is our 'stroller' and so many more words. The New Zealander's used to laugh at us- our 'accents and different words' American English is different than UK and down under English. We have a bit of both up here one foot in both worlds I guess -plus there are a lot of French words included in our every day language so it takes some knowledge to know what we are even talking about --
> 
> Interesting! :shock: :shock: :shock:


The saying is "Two nations divided by a common language." For the States and England. Also he differences between German language and Austrian German or Swiss German. In Germany they used subtitles on Austrian or Swiss movies to be able to tell what they were saying. Then of course the areas of Germany where they spoke dialect and if you were from another area you couldn't understand. Had to speak Hoch Deutsch, High German. My friend in Vienna said I had to learn the Viennese German as she was exhausted having to speak High German all the time. One example would be Ich habe for I have and in one are dialect would be I (pronounced eee) hob (long o.)
Brotchen - role was Semmel in Austria


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

darowil said:


> Caren needs it for Seth!


It was from Lion Brand and crochet, but I feel pretty sure it would be easy enough to sort for knitting...


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Angora1 said:


> Thanks so much. After last night's performance they had a cast party. I got a few shots after the clapping was done and they turned on the music and the whole cast was dancing, but not choreographed. A few shots where there were almost no feet on the floor. Looks like they were flying. I couldn't use flash so a little hard to see and couldn't show all the costumes, hence just the feet. I can show the costumes for personal use, just not on the internet.


Oh, that's a great picture!! Especially considering it was hard for you to see to take it. That's a very talented bunch, somehting just went sliding across my kitchen floor, I'm afraid to go see what it was. 
But congrats to the kids on their great performances and congrats to the grandparents because without you they wouldn't be a thought.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> So sorry to hear this Joy. Hope this doesn't last long,. Will be thinking of you.


 :thumbup:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> I am off for now. Laundry to fold and dishes to be put away.
> 
> Hugs to all, see you later on.


Have a great day, hope you are feeling more yourself soon. Hugs


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Angora1 said:


> thewren wrote:
> they last longer if you turn it off every time you are not using it.
> 
> sam
> ...


 :? Me neither, so you are in good company.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Sorlenna said:


> You'll have keys across the top; mine have symbols with the F numbers in the corner. The key on my computer for the mouse pad is F5 and it has a little drawing of a mouse/the no symbol. Pushing that turns the mouse on and off on my laptop. If you don't have that on your keyboard, you can try pressing the ? key for help and search up how to turn off mouse pad.


Mine has a switch on the back of it.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Good! My first intarsia was a pure mohair- impossible to unpick! but so soft and warm.


Yes, frogging is a major pain! it's a 51% mohair, 29% wool, and 20% acrylic. Laines Anny Belatt. It was part of that huge stash that I was given a couple New Years ago. 
Wow, intarsia with pure mohair, that would be something, would love to see that, I'm sure it's gorgeous.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Poledra65 said:


> Oh, that's a great picture!! Especially considering it was hard for you to see to take it. That's a very talented bunch, somehting just went sliding across my kitchen floor, I'm afraid to go see what it was.
> But congrats to the kids on their great performances and congrats to the grandparents because without you they wouldn't be a thought.


Oh no, I hope you aren't stuck up on top of the table right now in fear of a mouse. Let us know what it was. We had a cricket on our bed last night greeting us. :shock: They must have their own pathways. No idea how they get in. Oh yes, thank you.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Ah! so you may actually be resting!


Yes, I got about 2 more hours in, I feel much better now. A hot shower didn't hurt either.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

I'm having my first coffee of the day, really miss Caren with my coffee, but hopefully she'll be back sometime today or tomorrow.


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

kehinkle said:


> Morning,
> 
> Was up very early (for me) and didn't even hear my DS leave for work. He must have left very early. All but one kiddo still here waiting for her bus.
> 
> ...


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Angora1 said:


> Congratulations. That's quite a story and I'm sure quite a surprise when 17 yrs. later you got the same date.


I guess Gwen and DH needed some time to "season" first. 

LOVE the caterpillar hat! :thumbup:

Julie, I hope the scan turns out well. Waiting is always so nerve-wracking.

This morning I woke to an unexpected mess--and couldn't even have a coffee first because the coffee WAS the mess--the filter got clogged and it overflowed from the top. Ugh, but dealt with, and I got enough for his thermos for work, but now I am waiting for the brewer to dry out so I can make some more.

Other things are going along all right, though. Kitty is healing well, thank goodness, and we are down to 11 days until DD is back! I have a couple of bracelets finished, a couple of boot bracelets (well, they all need blocking and buttons, but the knitting is done), and I have another scarf to make. I'm not short of busyness, to be sure, and that is not a bad thing at all. Another chart has been done up for a child sweater, though the actual knitting has yet to commence, and I have to get going with things for the GC. I'm just going one by one and a steady pace feels good.

The barley/mushroom dish still hasn't been tried! We had leftovers last night to clear out the fridge, as it was shopping day, and so I do plan to make it this week, for sure. I'll use spinach instead of arugula, as the store didn't have any, but I use a lot of spinach, so I expect it will be good.


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

Angora1 said:


> Thanks so much. After last night's performance they had a cast party. I got a few shots after the clapping was done and they turned on the music and the whole cast was dancing, but not choreographed. A few shots where there were almost no feet on the floor. Looks like they were flying. I couldn't use flash so a little hard to see and couldn't show all the costumes, hence just the feet. I can show the costumes for personal use, just not on the internet.


~~~What a cute photo!
Was this a school performance? Special theater class? Professional theater?


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Angora1 said:


> Oh no, I hope you aren't stuck up on top of the table right now in fear of a mouse. Let us know what it was. We had a cricket on our bed last night greeting us. :shock: They must have their own pathways. No idea how they get in. Oh yes, thank you.


LOL! No, it was a certain Grey cat that was having fun, he likes to get inside my tall clothes basket, but he can't get out without knocking it over and in the kitchen he slides it across the floor.


----------



## gottastch (Nov 2, 2011)

darowil said:


> And that is why I always use circulars when travelling including in the car- can't drop them and have such fun finding them.
> Knowing a man who was killed in the short time he took the seatbelt off to hand water over the back seat to a child I would have impatiently put up with the lost needle. And a big fine if caught here without one for no matter how short a time- and points added to the drivers demerit points to I believe. Which seems wrong as how can you make an adult put a seat belt one, let alone force them to leave it on (if you even know it is off). Mind you in this instance it was rather obvious!


Oh, I certainly agree and normally don't undo the seat belt but we weren't far from DH's parents home in very rural Minnesota, where you see more deer on the road than police - lol. I just couldn't stand the thought of being almost 2 hours from home and not having something to do and I'm sure too that if I would have nicely asked DH to please pull over, he would have, but stubborn old me has to try to do things myself, no matter how stupid - LOL!!!


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> Thanks! How is that foot of yours? {{{{{{{hugs}}}}}}}
> 
> plus (((((((((((((group hug))))))))))))))


Hugs back atcha'. I am quite surprised but walking better today and I did stairs yesterday for a shower and stairs to use the "loo" at the restaurant. Ankle is still quite swollen though.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Angora1 said:


> Mine has a switch on the back of it.


My Gateway is the F6 key.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

gottastch said:


> We had a great visit with DFIL today and as much as he said he didn't want any fuss for his 80th birthday, he really did enjoy it  The cupcakes were a hit (thank goodness).
> 
> I decided to take some yarn, my instructions and 2 of my size 8 dpns in the car to see if I could figure out the Ten Stitch Blanket instructions. After a few tries, I got going and could make the corners look pretty good. On the way home, I was working away and dropped one of the dpns and it went between my seat and the center console of the car...grrrrrrr. I reached down there and felt around and I tried reaching under the seat - nothing. DH was quite amused by this and the more I struggled the more frustrated I got. I finally unhooked my seat belt and laid my seat all the way back. I shimmied up and over my flattened seat and into the back seat. I reached around and was able to trip the lever to put the seat part of the way back up and then could reach around to the other side to finish the job. Then I had to lay on the back seat (on my tummy) and reach around under that front seat. I finally found my needle and reversed the whole process. I was a little miffed by this point but was satisfied that I at least retrieved the needle and could stitch a little more before it got too dark for me to see. DH asked if I had everything under control at that point and I said to him that a nice husband would have pulled over so I could have opened the door and gotten a proper look under the seat instead of having me do "gymnastics" in the car to find it. He said he rather enjoyed the "show" and said he was a nice husband just not an insane one. I told him that he knows how determined I can get and we both had to laugh and we proceeded to have an uneventful rest of the ride home.
> 
> Time to turn the clocks back and head to bed shortly. Hope you all had a good day!!!


Sounds like a scene out of a comedy movie about knitters.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Angora1 said:


> Hugs back atcha'. I am quite surprised but walking better today and I did stairs yesterday for a shower and stairs to use the "loo" at the restaurant. Ankle is still quite swollen though.


Healing thoughts to you and all who need them, along with hugs & blessings!


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Angora1 said:


> Mine has a switch on the back of it.


My wireless mouse has a switch on the bottom, but I think (I could be wrong) she was asking about how to turn off the mouse pad on the laptop.

I need more coffee! And I must get a shower and get moving here.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

darowil wrote:
And that is why I always use circulars when travelling including in the car- can't drop them and have such fun finding them.
Knowing a man who was killed in the short time he took the seatbelt off to hand water over the back seat to a child I would have impatiently put up with the lost needle. And a big fine if caught here without one for no matter how short a time- and points added to the drivers demerit points to I believe. Which seems wrong as how can you make an adult put a seat belt one, let alone force them to leave it on (if you even know it is off). Mind you in this instance it was rather obvious!

____________________________________________

A short time ago a lady was killed right at the corner near our house. She was thrown out of the car and it said her husband was driving and grandchildren in the back seat. I'm pretty sure she was probably doing something for the grandchildren right at the time when he pulled out and someone ran a red light. So sad. On that note, :-( please, dear friends, always make sure the other cars have stopped before pulling out. It takes longer but worth it. They are quite bad about speeding up to beat the light and not beating it but going too fast and go right on through on purpose.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Sorlenna said:


> My wireless mouse has a switch on the bottom, but I think (I could be wrong) she was asking about how to turn off the mouse pad on the laptop.
> 
> I need more coffee! And I must get a shower and get moving here.


Aha. The one where the mouse is built right into the laptop. Gotcha!!!! I need more coffee too. :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Poledra65 said:


> I'm having my first coffee of the day, really miss Caren with my coffee, but hopefully she'll be back sometime today or tomorrow.


Looks like my Turkish coffee. Love the cup holder. Quite beautiful and elaborate. I can almost taste it. In fact, might go make one.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Kate, so sorry they are only going to break even, and that's if they are lucky. :thumbdown: 

Sugarsugar, hope Mom is soon feeling better and glad Oscar's prolapse wasn't as bad as thought.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Angora1 said:


> Looks like my Turkish coffee. Love the cup holder. Quite beautiful and elaborate. I can almost taste it. In fact, might go make one.


 :thumbup:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Angora1 said:


> Aha. The one where the mouse is built right into the laptop. Gotcha!!!! I need more coffee too. :lol: :lol: :lol:


I need a second cup but as I'm headed out to walk to Marlas' go with her to her to her doctors appt(nothing major), then to breakfast, I am going to stop at the Java Jar and get my fix on the way.  
Have a great day everyone.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Angora, do hope b12helps and you feel more energy pronto.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> Not sure what happened! But I caught two 'round about buses'- went and saw my Afghan friends- was treated like royalty- but unfortunately the bus home did not turn up- I was sitting for nearly an hour before I got under way again- but made it well before dark!
> We have had a burst of Fireworks- the local Auto-electrician sells them for the 3 days allowed. I am pleased to report Ringo is learning to be less frightened.


Well, I am in the forward/backward mode for catching up and all muddled. :roll: 
So glad you saw your Afghani friends and were treated like royalti. The people I have met from there were truly lovely people. At first I thought you meant knitting friends who knit afghans. :lol: :lol: :lol: Told you if there are two ways to understand something......No hope for me.
Glad you made it home before dark. Did make it quite a bit longer for you, but just so glad you had that time with friends who treat you like you should be treated.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

sassafras123 said:


> Angora, do hope b12helps and you feel more energy pronto.


Thanks, yes, kicked in, of course with a lot of other things that help, but it seems I am back and ready to go. Healing wishes for you to dear. It was nice that you were able to rest when you needed it and listening to our bodies is sometimes just what is needed.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

cmaliza said:


> ~~~What a cute photo!
> Was this a school performance? Special theater class? Professional theater?


Thank you. It is professional theater for youth. Not connected with school but ages were Grades 5-9.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Poledra65 said:


> LOL! No, it was a certain Grey cat that was having fun, he likes to get inside my tall clothes basket, but he can't get out without knocking it over and in the kitchen he slides it across the floor.


Too funny with sliding it across the floor. Cute character.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Sorlenna said:


> I guess Gwen and DH needed some time to "season" first.
> 
> LOVE the caterpillar hat! :thumbup:
> 
> ...


Oh no Sorlenna. What a mess first thing in the morning, but then there is never a good time for a mess like that, just that later you would have at least had a cup of coffee. No fun at all.

Love that about Gwen & DH needing time to ripen. Worth waiting for. :thumbup:


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Off for a while. Hugs to all.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Angora1 said:


> Oh no Sorlenna. What a mess first thing in the morning, but then there is never a good time for a mess like that, just that later you would have at least had a cup of coffee. No fun at all.
> 
> Love that about Gwen & DH needing time to ripen. Worth waiting for. :thumbup:


I used the Keurig to make another cup, and I swear, even the regular old coffee tastes better brewed that way! If I could afford to, I'd just use that all the time!

I do believe that things that are worth waiting for do come back when they are supposed to. I've heard several stories of people who dated or met and then went about life only to meet up again later and be very happy together!


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

nittergma said:


> I love your oics Purplefi. Madam looks very confident! Beautiful tree. Is that metallic yarn i n your beautiful angels?


Yes it is metallic yarn, just using up some bits and pieces. Little Madamwho is just five loves cooking and sewing and knitting and in fact anything crafty.


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

Hi everyone, back again.

Weeeellllll, I didn't get the dishes put away or the laundry folded. I went back to bed and slept for another 3 hours.     

In that time the dentist office(the one doing Gages work at the hospital) called and cancelled it for tomorrow. She has had a death in the family. Poor lady, I am saddened by that.So they said Monday Nov 18th. Gage is going to be excited in one way, but not in another.

DH just brought me a hot chocolate from Tim Hortons. :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> Hi everyone, back again.
> 
> Weeeellllll, I didn't get the dishes put away or the laundry folded. I went back to bed and slept for another 3 hours.


You obviously needed the rest! I hope that means you are feeling better now.


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

Feeling pretty good thanks.  

Just have to figure out why I am so tired all the time.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

martina said:


> We can meet up with you on here, if not in person. Let us know how it goes. Take care of yourself.


Angora and I have long had this dream of meeting in person- but you are quite right - we meet up with all of the Tea Party, on the website! I have said this before- but I did things the wrong way round! found KP while in Britain, instead of earlier- not likely ever to have the funds to travel again - having chosen to keep my Ringo. Chances are I won't ever be traveling again, (I don't buy Lotto tickets any longer) except to Christchurch or Wellington- I have a very good long standing friend who lives near there.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Julie, glad you had a great outing, too bad about the trip home, but I am glad you made it before dark. Wonder why the bus home didn't show.


I would like to know! but have not tried to ring the company to find out- traffic was fairly heavy, which may well have contributed- also with that company some of their buses are a bit dodgy and simply break down!


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

12:30pm here and I am going to sign off for now. Want to get some knitting done and watch a movie before I have to go to work later.

Hugs to all and I hope you enjoy your day/evening.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Yes, frogging is a major pain! it's a 51% mohair, 29% wool, and 20% acrylic. Laines Anny Belatt. It was part of that huge stash that I was given a couple New Years ago.
> Wow, intarsia with pure mohair, that would be something, would love to see that, I'm sure it's gorgeous.


YWIMC, (I wonder if anyone can work that one out?!) a shot of me with my flat mates- wearing the jersey- sorry you can see only the buds, sadly no other shots of it- no idea where it would have ended up! Dunedin, 1967 when I was twenty-one. the girls are Nam Geek on the left, Suan Lu on the right and the old lady is Souk Poo or 'grand mother'. She had come from mainland China as a girl- married and was the most wonderful cook, but had only enough English to work in a shop.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Yes, I got about 2 more hours in, I feel much better now. A hot shower didn't hurt either.


 :thumbup:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> I'm having my first coffee of the day, really miss Caren with my coffee, but hopefully she'll be back sometime today or tomorrow.


It all looks scrummy!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> I guess Gwen and DH needed some time to "season" first.
> 
> LOVE the caterpillar hat! :thumbup:
> 
> Julie, I hope the scan turns out well. Waiting is always so nerve-wracking...


So do I ! Only a couple of hours to wait now- and I have managed to hold my fast OK. When I have caught up here, I must go have my shower! and get going!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Angora1 said:


> Hugs back atcha'. I am quite surprised but walking better today and I did stairs yesterday for a shower and stairs to use the "loo" at the restaurant. Ankle is still quite swollen though.


Have you actually been to the doctor for it? This has been going on for a very long time! There must be a cause!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Angora1 said:


> darowil wrote:
> And that is why I always use circulars when travelling including in the car- can't drop them and have such fun finding them.
> Knowing a man who was killed in the short time he took the seatbelt off to hand water over the back seat to a child I would have impatiently put up with the lost needle. And a big fine if caught here without one for no matter how short a time- and points added to the drivers demerit points to I believe. Which seems wrong as how can you make an adult put a seat belt one, let alone force them to leave it on (if you even know it is off). Mind you in this instance it was rather obvious!
> 
> ...


How awful for you- did you know about the fatality at the time- was she a neighbour?


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Angora1 said:


> Well, I am in the forward/backward mode for catching up and all muddled. :roll:
> So glad you saw your Afghani friends and were treated like royalti. The people I have met from there were truly lovely people. At first I thought you meant knitting friends who knit afghans. :lol: :lol: :lol: Told you if there are two ways to understand something......No hope for me.
> Glad you made it home before dark. Did make it quite a bit longer for you, but just so glad you had that time with friends who treat you like you should be treated.


I was once made a visitor of honour at the Pacific Islanders Church- it is quite embarrassing when it happens- and you know all you did was turn up at church- but I tried to carry it off gracefully!


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> My wireless mouse has a switch on the bottom, but I think (I could be wrong) she was asking about how to turn off the mouse pad on the laptop.
> 
> I need more coffee! And I must get a shower and get moving here.


My mac mouse has a switch too. nothing on the keyboard although the others are there.


----------



## Grandmapaula (Jun 17, 2011)

http://whatscookingamerica.net/Q-A/sugar.htm

Try this link, it defines all the different types of sugar, and includes UK terms, too. Love, Paula


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> YWIMC, (I wonder if anyone can work that one out?!) a shot of me with my flat mates- wearing the jersey- sorry you can see only the buds, sadly no other shots of it- no idea where it would have ended up! Dunedin, 1967 when I was twenty-one. the girls are Nam Geek on the left, Suan Lu on the right and the old lady is Souk Poo or 'grand mother'. She had come from mainland China as a girl- married and was the most wonderful cook, but had only enough English to work in a shop.


What a lovely group of ladies. The sweater looks lovely as well.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> What a lovely group of ladies. The sweater looks lovely as well.


Thanks, Caren! Are you back home now?


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Made it back in the wee hours of the morning. Was not the best drive home almost got hit several times before we got out of Delaware by cars cutting us off and trying to pass by driving on the side of the road. After that is wan't too bad a bit of wind in Pa. I am soooooooo glad to be home and have this behind us. Was neat getting to meet Tory from Myth Busters. Could have met Grant and Carrie as well but preferred to not have to weave through a crowd. internet service was interrupted so much of the time, we never knew when it was going to be cut off. Annoying for sure. Did I mention I'm glad to be home. :-D :-D Here are a couple pics that I have downloaded so far more to follow later.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Thanks, Caren! Are you back home now?


 You are most welcome. Yes I am trying to catch up with the reading and the laundry ect.. that comes with being away.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> You are most welcome. Yes I am trying to catch up with the reading and the laundry ect.. that comes with being away.


It always does!


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

Sam, the proverbial question -- what came first, the chicken or the egg? Well I found a sure way to figure this one out! And I am just now waiting for the answer to that age ole question! Zoe


----------



## kehinkle (Apr 30, 2011)

Well, still waiting for a load. Kiddos will be home from school soon. 

Thanks for the compliments on the hat. It was my standard top down hat and the caterpiller was free hand crochet. Have been picking up the buttons and such since I found out the theme to Emmett's birthday party. Won't be as big a deal as Brody's as Becca wants to pay for it herself with limited help from her mom. 

Caren, glad you made it home safely. Isn't it nuts how some people drive out there? They get into that hunk of metal and think they are invincible. 

Need to get started on one of the Christmas presents but don't know which one to start. 

See you all later.

OH Kathy


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> You are most welcome. Yes I am trying to catch up with the reading and the laundry ect.. that comes with being away.


So glad you're back...missed hearing from you. I know you're glad all of the 'to-do' is behind you but I'm sure it had to be fun. Hope your catapult/trebuchet made it to the finals and will be televised. I watched the re-run of the 2012 Punkin Chunkin Sat. so I'd be familar with it. It looked like everyone was having fun and a whole lot of effort had been put into the competition!
Welcome home!
JuneK


----------



## AZ Sticks (Jul 5, 2011)

Happy Monday - just caught up and I'm sending healing wishes to all who need - or might - need them!! Forgive my punctuation - I dash often!!!!! No word this week from Charlotte or Rick - I left 2 messages, one during the week on Wed evening and 1 Saturday afternoon. Hope I hear something soon..... Weather is cooling off here and I took some "Fall" pictures I will post later. Left overs for dinner to clean out the fridge so it may be a knitting marathon this afternoon. I'm really trying to finish my Blue Angel Shawl that I started in JULY!! I will never get the throws done for the kids out of Mom's granny squares for Christmas... where oh where did the year go??? And with it all my best intentions... luv-AZ


----------



## Briegeen (Dec 9, 2012)

kehinkle I love your hungry caterpillar hat, well done.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Charlotte (and Rick and Pontuf) are on my mind--sending good thoughts. I hope we hear good news soon.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Caren, welcome home!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

what a beautiful flower - you certainly have a green thumb purplefi.

sam



PurpleFi said:


> Good Monday morning from sunny Surrey. It is much cooler today.
> 
> I hope everyone is going to have a good week. I'm off to do some shopping.
> 
> ...


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

healing energy zooming for Oscar and your mother - the boot hopefully will help with the pain.

sam



sugarsugar said:


> Still not quite caught up. Busy day.. for a change ..not! Dropped Oscar at the vet at 8am for desexing and a look at prolapse. Back home for a little bit, vet called to say prolapse looks good so no surgery needed at this stage, keeping an eye on that. So desexing went ahead and one tooth needed removing, a baby one. He now has all his adult teeth but one baby one was jammed in. Picked him up at 4.30 with a bag of information and some pain killers. And he has a lamp shade thingy on this head. Too funny. He is still a bit groggy, so he has gone to bed now.
> Took mum back to doc at 12. Doc still thinks this could be a fracture as xray report said MILD osteo arthritis, so she shouldnt be in this much pain. So we are going on Friday for a nuclear scan in case there is a small fracture. In the meantime tomorrow morning I am taking her to see about getting one of those boots that they use for mobilising the foot. Phew not much else to report. LOL


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

I got 41sts - the repeat is 11sts the way I count it - what bothers me that there are not enough sts to do what she asks for like in row two. when I am done counting there is still one st left.

sam



dollyclaire said:


> I got 42 in the first row but then there can not be 42 in the second row because you have more yo's than you have k2 tog if you see what I mean. Even though there is a garter border stitch it looks like there is going to be a bit of a fan effect going on in the middle which will replicate the flame. Row 24 finishes with 42 sts. Looks like it is one of those patterns that the sts go up and down which means you would need to count the number of sts in every row for the first 24 rows and write that down for every row if you wanted to check your st count was right. If you used a marker for each repeat you could check you had the same number of sts in each one. Sounds a really nice pattern. I will be bookmarking this I think and perhaps have a go.
> What colour of yarn are you using?


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

Grandmapaula said:


> http://whatscookingamerica.net/Q-A/sugar.htm
> 
> Try this link, it defines all the different types of sugar, and includes UK terms, too. Love, Paula


That answers my questions -- thanks so much! I have bookmarked that site and also printed it for my recipe book.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Caren, welcome home.
Kehinkle great job on caterpillar hat. Love it.
Feeling dragged out from yesterday but mentally needed to get upright and out of bed. So Maya and I had lovely hour walk. Now I'm going to do the kitchen floor and then t.v., reading, knitting time. Yeah. 
Zoe, is your fm flare better?


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Oh forgot, knitting American Girl doll dress from Nicky Epstein's Knits for Dolls. My goodness is it complicated. Bottom of dress easy. Top is cabled and one cable is four row pattern and one is 6 rows and none of it is written or charted out row by row. You follow the first row. Then have to keep turning back to figure out Cable A or cable B. Yikes. Have written it out. Why oh why couldn't it have been charted? I've invested so much time and money now I'll have to finish but I have to do each row in quiet. Has anyone else tried this pattern?


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

I guess what I need to do is just put it on the needles and do it st by st.

sam



darowil said:


> The first row uses 42 stitches- but you do a total of 6 yos and only 3 k2tog therefore you have 3 more stitches. Thus the 12 stitch repeat is 13 for row 2. Same for row 3, so end up with 14 in each set. Clearly it is a pattern that changes the stitch count as you go.
> It looks nice though- have printed it for my last (I think ) Christmas scarf
> 
> I see Dolyclaire has said the same thing.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

and I will join my voice with more birthday greetings and the hope for a good birthday day with all the trimmings.

sam



Poledra65 said:


> Happy birthday to Solway!!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

very cute hat Kathy - well done.

everyone will be jealous when they see him wear it.

sam



kehinkle said:


> Morning,
> 
> Was up very early (for me) and didn't even hear my DS leave for work. He must have left very early. All but one kiddo still here waiting for her bus.
> 
> ...


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

they are up and running as though nothing was wrong. yesterday they were "helping" gary wash his truck and wax it. I think the water went everywhere but on the truck. lol

sam



gagesmom said:


> Morning everyone, 8:10am here and Gage has already headed off to school.
> 
> Darowil, I never thought of that. I will definately be talking to my doctor and dentist. Good advice :thumbup: :thumbup:
> 
> ...


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

healing energy coming your way joy - why are you lowering dose of prednisone when the higher dose makes you pain free. just asking - you know best.

sam



sassafras123 said:


> Angora, yes the cold temp. Seems to aggravate fm. I haven't had a flare in awhile. Probably due to higher doses prednisone. Now that I'm lowering dose and the weather is colder at night and early morn I find myself waking up hunched over in pain.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

I really enjoyed this past weekend and got to spend a lot of time with DGD, DS and DDIL...DGD is just adorable and has enough language skills to make her wishes known. The chicken dinner was awesome---and so easy. I mixed olive oil, lemon juice, oregano and garlic together and marinated the chicken in that overnight. I sliced a lemon and an onion and layered that on the bottom of the pan, then put chicken on top of that and roasted it with cover until the last 30 minutes to brown the tops. I served it with parmesan potatoes and green beans...it was a special anniversary dinner for them (11/7) and for us (10/21). I made the crock pot pumpkin bread that was posted here and it was very good -- used some left over pumpkin for Sunday morning's pancakes. We had the Greek salad and home-made socca (http://www.davidlebovitz.com/2009/06/socca-enfin/) with the hummus for Sunday's lunch. DGD is very appreciative when we have a strictly meatless meal. I love the socca and will be making it more often for me...I made it in my cast iron skillet--I spread mine with the hummus and then layered in lettuce, cucumbers, tomatoes, spinach, onion and feta cheese---only wished I had some kalamata olives to top it off. I just folded the socca like a soft taco...definitely a "have again" meal.

Tonight, we'll have leftover chipotle chicken made up into quesadillas.

Made some progress on the Christmas stocking today...am having to eliminate some rows as I go along to be sure that this stocking will be the same length as the ones my MIL made. Shhhhh...will sure be glad when this one is done and then the next two should be a lot easier.

Love the photos and am sending prayers and hugs out to all.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

kehinkle said:


> Morning,
> 
> Was up very early (for me) and didn't even hear my DS leave for work. He must have left very early. All but one kiddo still here waiting for her bus.
> 
> ...


That hat is great!


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Angora1 said:


> Thanks so much. After last night's performance they had a cast party. I got a few shots after the clapping was done and they turned on the music and the whole cast was dancing, but not choreographed. A few shots where there were almost no feet on the floor. Looks like they were flying. I couldn't use flash so a little hard to see and couldn't show all the costumes, hence just the feet. I can show the costumes for personal use, just not on the internet.


Great photo!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i bet once you really get started you will zoom through.

sam



cmaliza said:


> ~~~I have never done the magic loop but I have kinda' looked into it to see what is involved. How long would my needles need to be? How long the cable? I will try in a bit.
> Thanks for trying to solve this. I have e-mailed the company and they said they would answer within 24 hours....not happening this time!
> 
> I thought this would be any easy Christmas project.....was planning on making 4 pillows.
> ...


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

oh good miss pam - someone to ask questions if i run into problems.

sam



Miss Pam said:


> I looked at the ravelry pictures of the projects for this and it looks like the edges are a bit wavy so that would account for the extra stitches. It's just one of those patterns. I think I'm going to give it a go as well.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i am so in hopes it is a mouse - i bet i will hear you scream clear over here. lol

sam



Poledra65 said:


> Oh, that's a great picture!! Especially considering it was hard for you to see to take it. That's a very talented bunch, somehting just went sliding across my kitchen floor, I'm afraid to go see what it was.
> But congrats to the kids on their great performances and congrats to the grandparents because without you they wouldn't be a thought.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

what are boot bracelets?

sam



Sorlenna said:


> I guess Gwen and DH needed some time to "season" first.
> 
> LOVE the caterpillar hat! :thumbup:
> 
> ...


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

sorlenna - you can buy a basket that fits in your keurig so you can use your regular coffee instead of buying the little containers all the time.

sam



Sorlenna said:


> I used the Keurig to make another cup, and I swear, even the regular old coffee tastes better brewed that way! If I could afford to, I'd just use that all the time!
> 
> I do believe that things that are worth waiting for do come back when they are supposed to. I've heard several stories of people who dated or met and then went about life only to meet up again later and be very happy together!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i like this - lol - have copied it into my document file. that should end all arguments.

sam



5mmdpns said:


> Sam, the proverbial question -- what came first, the chicken or the egg? Well I found a sure way to figure this one out! And I am just now waiting for the answer to that age ole question! Zoe


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Solenna I doubt we would have lasted if we'd married earlier; like you said we both needed to "ripen". And it was well worth the wait!



Sorlenna said:


> I used the Keurig to make another cup, and I swear, even the regular old coffee tastes better brewed that way! If I could afford to, I'd just use that all the time!
> 
> I do believe that things that are worth waiting for do come back when they are supposed to. I've heard several stories of people who dated or met and then went about life only to meet up again later and be very happy together!


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

Angora1 said:


> Thank you.  It is professional theater for youth. Not connected with school but ages were Grades 5-9.


~~~What a wonderful experience for him...for all the kids!
:thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i must get a shower - yes - i know it is kind of late for a shower - lexi was invited to join the national honor society and her induction is tonight. i think that is quite an honor.

and surprise of surprises - bailee made the honor roll this nine weeks. maybe junior high is helping - although she has suddenly become super boy crazy - if it isn't one thing it is another.

a very damp and cold 50° - lots of sun this morning which made it tolerable but it is very overcast right now and the lack of sun just makes it feel colder.

i saw Heidi come home this afternoon from getting the boys at school - in flips - personally - i think it is a little cold for flips.

other than that it has been a fairly quiet day today - my kind of day - the animals are spread out all over the place sacking out - hickory is enconsced on my side of the bed with her head on my pillow. lol

off to get ready.

sam


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Hi Paula. Last I read your DD was still in ICU. How is she progressing? Hope everything is improving. Keeping her in my prayers.



Grandmapaula said:


> http://whatscookingamerica.net/Q-A/sugar.htm
> 
> Try this link, it defines all the different types of sugar, and includes UK terms, too. Love, Paula


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

NanaCaren said:


> Made it back in the wee hours of the morning. Was not the best drive home almost got hit several times before we got out of Delaware by cars cutting us off and trying to pass by driving on the side of the road. After that is wan't too bad a bit of wind in Pa. I am soooooooo glad to be home and have this behind us. Was neat getting to meet Tory from Myth Busters. Could have met Grant and Carrie as well but preferred to not have to weave through a crowd. internet service was interrupted so much of the time, we never knew when it was going to be cut off. Annoying for sure. Did I mention I'm glad to be home. :-D :-D Here are a couple pics that I have downloaded so far more to follow later.


Welcome back Caren. We've missed you and your morning coffee. I hope you had a good time while you were away but it's good to sleep in your own bed isn't it.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

angelam said:


> Welcome back Caren. We've missed you and your morning coffee. I hope you had a good time while you were away but it's good to sleep in your own bed isn't it.


Thank you it is good to be back nothing like my own bed. Coffee will resume in the morning my time. :-D I will post a night coffee.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Angora1 said:


> thewren wrote:
> they last longer if you turn it off every time you are not using it.
> 
> sam
> ...


 I always forget to turn mine of as well. Need to see how long this new one lasts for.


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

NanaCaren said:


> Thank you it is good to be back nothing like my own bed. Coffee will resume in the morning my time. :-D I will post a night coffee.


Thank you.Maybe I'll pass on coffee just before bedtime but I love those cups.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

For Bonfire celebrations tomorrow, 

Remember, remember the Fifth of November 
The Gunpowder Treason and plot 
I see no reason why Gunpowder Treason 
Should ever be forgot 

Guy Fawkes, Guy Fawkes 'twas his intent 
To blow up the King and the Parliament. 
Three score barrels of powder below 
Poor old England to overthrow


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

angelam said:


> Thank you.Maybe I'll pass on coffee just before bedtime but I love those cups.


I love the cups too. I will have to dig out some of my fancy cups and post them.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

thewren said:


> what are boot bracelets?
> 
> sam


They are bands that go around the outside of the boot, like an ankle bracelet but around the boot.



thewren said:


> sorlenna - you can buy a basket that fits in your keurig so you can use your regular coffee instead of buying the little containers all the time.
> 
> sam


Ours came with one, but I dislike having to rinse and refill the little basket for every cup...yeah, lazy. LOL


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Designer1234 said:


> I would do that but my Imac mouse is touchy to get back on -- it seems a bit too sensitive so Pat came home with the charger and I really do find it handy.


I've stopped using a mac mouse (as have DAvid and MAryanne) becuase they are so horrid. This one is a microsft mouse and works much better. simply plug the USB connector into the computer (tiny thing that simply uses up a USB slot) and go. No need to adjust for the mac. And it was one of the cheapest in the shop. Is the plural of mouse mouses or mice when talking about a computer mouse I wonder?


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

cmaliza said:


> ~~~I have never done the magic loop but I have kinda' looked into it to see what is involved. How long would my needles need to be? How long the cable? I will try in a bit.
> Thanks for trying to solve this. I have e-mailed the company and they said they would answer within 24 hours....not happening this time!
> 
> I thought this would be any easy Christmas project.....was planning on making 4 pillows.
> ...


Go to the link under this post and find my workshop on magic loop- that should tell you all need to know. Can get away with a 80cm (30inch), but may be easier with the next size up. WIth all those stitches you may need an even bigger one to get the loops on both size. But look at the workshop and see the principle- you may then be able to juggle what you have with one loop for a while. Google travelling loop that may help (pretty sure that is what the 1 loop is called but it is a bit fussy as to when it works so isn't used all that often. But in this situation I think it looks like it could work. The first inch or so is going to be difficult however you do it (just need to move from impossible to difficult!) but it looks like it should be easier once you get a bit of length in it.


----------



## Grandmapaula (Jun 17, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Hi Paula. Last I read your DD was still in ICU. How is she progressing? Hope everything is improving. Keeping her in my prayers.


Hi Gwen, They put Beth in a regular room on Sun. morning and they also put her on a regular diet. They will start weaning her off the IV drugs today and start trying to control her pain with things she can take at home. If all goes well, she may come home by the end of the week! That'll be great, I think Lili really misses her - she's very clingy. Love, Paula


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Grandmapaula said:


> Hi Gwen, They put Beth in a regular room on Sun. morning and they also put her on a regular diet. They will start weaning her off the IV drugs today and start trying to control her pain with things she can take at home. If all goes well, she may come home by the end of the week! That'll be great, I think Lili really misses her - she's very clingy. Love, Paula


Continued healing thoughts coming your way!


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

thewren said:


> oh good miss pam - someone to ask questions if i run into problems.
> 
> sam


Well, maybe not right away as I have a few other projects I'm working on at the moment, but sometime in the next few weeks I'd like to start it.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> How awful for you- did you know about the fatality at the time- was she a neighbour?


Hi Julie, love what I can see of the sweater and how beautiful you look with your sweet flat mates. Oh my, that must have been fun having someone who could cook like that for a flat mate.

Unfortunately there are really bad accidents near here all the time. Used to think a branch had fallen off one of our trees onto the roof, took me quite a while of going out and inspecting the house before I finally realized it was the accidents and sound of the cars hitting. Major road out of the city just up at the corner. We are almost country, but others further out and they are all in a hurry on the 4 lane road. I didn't know her, but I really felt it as I know how many times I had to take my seat belt off to tend to something in the back when they were babies. I still think of this lady every time we drive by this spot and there is now a cross there and several things placed in memory of her.

DH and I tend to be nice people but we were just laughing about how other drivers tend to bring out the rage monster in us. I can understand how Caren felt. I think people are getting worse with their driving. Everyone in such a hurry to get nowhere, which is where they will get, but I don't want them taking me there with them. There will be nobody behind us anywhere in sight but they have to cut us off to change a lane.


----------



## dollyclaire (May 21, 2011)

kehinkle said:


> Morning,
> 
> Was up very early (for me) and didn't even hear my DS leave for work. He must have left very early. All but one kiddo still here waiting for her bus.
> 
> ...


Love the hat, Emmett will look great in it I am sure!


----------



## dollyclaire (May 21, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> I am trying hard not to stress about the scan- it took two months before I was able to have the repeat test, for some reason they could not check quickly- and I am not in pain, so personally am not that worried about gall stones. 7 hours still to go. How is work going on your new conservatory/garden shed? and how are the animals?


The summer house/pavilion was completed today, the sun was out and the rain stayed away so the roof got done and the shingles put on. I have managed to get two of the walls painted just another six to go ! Lol rain forecast for tomorrow but if it is fair when I get up first thing I might manage a bit more, fingers crossed.
Just have mini daschund Solway staying and the rabbits of course. Madam Buttons has been rather subdued since her hole digging escapade where she got covered in mud from top to toe and had to be washed! Mind you they have both been quite quiet I think they are missing Pippie who went home last Wed, Solway does not bother about the rabbits, occasionally he will wander in and have a look round to see if any food has landed on the floor but he never looks at them. Mind you I am not sure that he will be able to actually see them in the hutch as his eyesight is deteriorating, his eyes are really cloudy now but he manages fine, 16 tomorrow!


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

thewren said:


> here is a website for daralene and any other vegetarian members - A Showstopper for my Practice Vegetarian Thanksgiving.
> 
> http://www.sippitysup.com/
> 
> sam


Oh my goodness. How thoughtful. I will have to check this out for sure. :thumbup:


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

cmaliza wrote:
~~~Angora, have you been there? Has your friend? It is reasonably close to my DS's home....I'm gonna' go visit next trip to Ohio. Thanks for the info! CArol il/oh

Sam, I've often meant to ask....have you ever been to "Just for Ewe" on Marblehead? It's small, but loads of fun. Gorgeous yarns! I've thought maybe it could be added to the info/field trip stuff for KAP.


thewren said:


> it is almost a two hour trip - 104 miles according to google map - you even take the turnpike part of the way - it would be a fun day trip for those who would like to do it.
> 
> sam


No, I've never been there but I should when we are down next time. DH will be giving a concert in Cleveland and I plan on being with my mother but we might drive back up to Cleve. to see our friends. Awwww, probably a Sunday though. Well, will be fun to go there sometime.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

thewren said:


> what a great ad.
> 
> sam


I thought it was pretty clever. Makes one laugh too.


----------



## dollyclaire (May 21, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Yes, frogging is a major pain! it's a 51% mohair, 29% wool, and 20% acrylic. Laines Anny Belatt. It was part of that huge stash that I was given a couple New Years ago.
> Wow, intarsia with pure mohair, that would be something, would love to see that, I'm sure it's gorgeous.


If I had to frog something with mohair I always put it in the freezer first as it seemed to make it easier as the hairs did not stick together, mind you I always wear a pair of fine rubber gloves while doing it lol


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

thewren said:


> very cute pictures - he is really into the song - we will be reading about him on broadway one of these days.
> 
> sam


Thanks Sam. Maybe I'll bring him to KAP for our entertainment. Just kidding, but he does want to knit.


----------



## dollyclaire (May 21, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> Charlotte (and Rick and Pontuf) are on my mind--sending good thoughts. I hope we hear good news soon.


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## dollyclaire (May 21, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> Caren, welcome home!


Missed your postings, glad you got home in one piece


----------



## dollyclaire (May 21, 2011)

thewren said:


> I got 41sts - the repeat is 11sts the way I count it - what bothers me that there are not enough sts to do what she asks for like in row two. when I am done counting there is still one st left.
> 
> sam


I got 12 stitches in the repeat, mind you I went on Ravelry to find it there, it might be different on Ravelry than on the link you posted


----------



## dollyclaire (May 21, 2011)

thewren said:


> and I will join my voice with more birthday greetings and the hope for a good birthday day with all the trimmings.
> 
> sam


Poledra65 wrote:
Happy birthday to Solway!!

Thank you on his behalf, I will spoil him rotten tomorrow. I will let him up on the bed while having my morning coffee, he loves that and I will give him his pig's ear in the afternoon.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Grandpa's, so glad Beth recovering. Hope she can come home by the end of the week.
Sam, thanks for link for remoulade. I need to cut prednisone as it has many side issues if taken long term. My twin was on heavy doses for years and had many episodes B.O.O.P. pneumonia and I believe it caused her dementia.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Angora1 said:


> Hi Julie, love what I can see of the sweater and how beautiful you look with your sweet flat mates. Oh my, that must have been fun having someone who could cook like that for a flat mate.
> 
> Unfortunately there are really bad accidents near here all the time. Used to think a branch had fallen off one of our trees onto the roof, took me quite a while of going out and inspecting the house before I finally realized it was the accidents and sound of the cars hitting. Major road out of the city just up at the corner. We are almost country, but others further out and they are all in a hurry on the 4 lane road. I didn't know her, but I really felt it as I know how many times I had to take my seat belt off to tend to something in the back when they were babies. I still think of this lady every time we drive by this spot and there is now a cross there and several things placed in memory of her.
> 
> DH and I tend to be nice people but we were just laughing about how other drivers tend to bring out the rage monster in us. I can understand how Caren felt. I think people are getting worse with their driving. Everyone in such a hurry to get nowhere, which is where they will get, but I don't want them taking me there with them. There will be nobody behind us anywhere in sight but they have to cut us off to change a lane.


Thanks for the compliment! The old lady used to start cooking at daybreak for the evening meal- but by the time she moved in with us, she was mostly in retirement. 
I am sorry to hear of the accident rate so close to your house- I had gathered an impression of you being more rural- but accidents happen on the open road too, of course!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

dollyclaire said:


> The summer house/pavilion was completed today, the sun was out and the rain stayed away so the roof got done and the shingles put on. I have managed to get two of the walls painted just another six to go ! Lol rain forecast for tomorrow but if it is fair when I get up first thing I might manage a bit more, fingers crossed.
> Just have mini daschund Solway staying and the rabbits of course. Madam Buttons has been rather subdued since her hole digging escapade where she got covered in mud from top to toe and had to be washed! Mind you they have both been quite quiet I think they are missing Pippie who went home last Wed, Solway does not bother about the rabbits, occasionally he will wander in and have a look round to see if any food has landed on the floor but he never looks at them. Mind you I am not sure that he will be able to actually see them in the hutch as his eyesight is deteriorating, his eyes are really cloudy now but he manages fine, 16 tomorrow!


Happy Birthday for Solway! 
My scan shows I have a couple of gall stones- so maybe that is the abnormality- I will see the doctor on Tuesday. 
I have an appointment with the MSD who handle our Pensions for Tuesday afternoon, gives me plenty of time to go to the banks I will have to.
I am teaching myself to walk using the crutch in my left hand- I think I can walk with out rolling the hip abnormally- I don't want to end up damaging the right hip- but I am having to go very slowly! Did not get to the Vet, because of going to the MSD- felt I should act on the quote I got- I can get an 'advance' but have to pay that back so many dollars a week.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

dollyclaire said:


> If I had to frog something with mohair I always put it in the freezer first as it seemed to make it easier as the hairs did not stick together, mind you I always wear a pair of fine rubber gloves while doing it lol


In the days when I was knitting that mohair creation of mine - the sort of freezer you had in a student flat was a tiny box at the top of the refrigerator- only big enough to make ice-cubes!!!!!!


----------



## Bulldog (Mar 25, 2011)

Purple, Loved your pictures. The foliage this year seems to be more beautiful than even in the past.

Sugar...so sorry to hear Mom is still in pain. Will be praying for them to be able to make a diagnosis and treat it properly to give her relief. Oscar is such a cutie and we will certainly pray for him too.

Julie, prayers that this scan of your liver will not bring a negative report. We will wrap you in the wings of the Angels...Much Love...Betty


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Rookie, can I live with you? Your meals sound so yummy. Clipped socca recipe.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Bulldog said:


> Purple, Loved your pictures. The foliage this year seems to be more beautiful than even in the past.
> 
> Sugar...so sorry to hear Mom is still in pain. Will be praying for them to be able to make a diagnosis and treat it properly to give her relief. Oscar is such a cutie and we will certainly pray for him too.
> 
> Julie, prayers that this scan of your liver will not bring a negative report. We will wrap you in the wings of the Angels...Much Love...Betty


All I know so far is I have the two gall stones- not that I am in any particular pain from them! Thank you for the prayers!


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> All I know so far is I have the two gall stones- not that I am in any particular pain from them! Thank you for the prayers!


Let us hope they cause no trouble!

I have the mushroom barley dish cooking--we shall see what the verdict is soon! Oh, and I am using spinach instead of arugula.


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> All I know so far is I have the two gall stones- not that I am in any particular pain from them! Thank you for the prayers!


I hope they are able to treat the gallstones for you. Take care with your hip, like you say , you don't want to make the other one worse. Have you got any help with your walking? I hope all goes well with your appointment with the pension people.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> I used the Keurig to make another cup, and I swear, even the regular old coffee tastes better brewed that way! If I could afford to, I'd just use that all the time!
> 
> I do believe that things that are worth waiting for do come back when they are supposed to. I've heard several stories of people who dated or met and then went about life only to meet up again later and be very happy together!


I have a Keurig and I use it all the time, I have the little basket that you can use whatever coffee you choose in it most of the time. For the first cup I use as much coffee as I need, then the next cup I only add about half as much to the grounds already in the basket (as long as it's the same day) and it works great, I save a lot on coffee that way. 
I agree, everything tastes better in the Keurig.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> Let us hope they cause no trouble!
> 
> I have the mushroom barley dish cooking--we shall see what the verdict is soon! Oh, and I am using spinach instead of arugula.


Silly thing is the sorest part of the process was the actual scan, and the pressure she needed to use to see what was going on. 
The dentist is confident he can fix both sets of teeth- he will reline them. Hopefully this will work, now my gums are so much tougher!


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> Thank you it is good to be back nothing like my own bed. Coffee will resume in the morning my time. :-D I will post a night coffee.


How lovely! And just as lovely to have you home and posting!
Hugs,
JuneK


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> Feeling pretty good thanks.
> 
> Just have to figure out why I am so tired all the time.


I hope that you can find the answer to that fairly easily and that it is something easy to fix, like a vitamin deficiency or some such. 
Hugs


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> YWIMC, (I wonder if anyone can work that one out?!) a shot of me with my flat mates- wearing the jersey- sorry you can see only the buds, sadly no other shots of it- no idea where it would have ended up! Dunedin, 1967 when I was twenty-one. the girls are Nam Geek on the left, Suan Lu on the right and the old lady is Souk Poo or 'grand mother'. She had come from mainland China as a girl- married and was the most wonderful cook, but had only enough English to work in a shop.


Great picture! I can see it, a lovely sweater. 4 lovely young women. :thumbup:


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Grandmapaula said:


> Hi Gwen, They put Beth in a regular room on Sun. morning and they also put her on a regular diet. They will start weaning her off the IV drugs today and start trying to control her pain with things she can take at home. If all goes well, she may come home by the end of the week! That'll be great, I think Lili really misses her - she's very clingy. Love, Paula


That's really good news! But will continue to pray that her recovery will be without problems.
JuneK


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> What a lovely group of ladies. The sweater looks lovely as well.


YAY!!!!! Welcome home!!! >Hugs<


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

martina said:


> I hope they are able to treat the gallstones for you. Take care with your hip, like you say , you don't want to make the other one worse. Have you got any help with your walking? I hope all goes well with your appointment with the pension people.


I am mostly basing what I am doing on what Mum used to talk about, based on her OT work- she worked with an Orthopaedic Specialist. I used to enjoy walking fast- but I don't want to do in the right hip!!!!!! The next appoinment is with the Opthamologist -Friday- that did finally turn up in the mail. Then I will be busy Tuesday. 
My friend Stella the phlebotomist is going to give me a ride home with my groceries at lunch time tomorrow- she is such a kind lady- and a very good drawer of blood- seldom raises a haematoma. 
I must go make some lunch- I am starving after having had to fast for the scan! nearly 1 pm..


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> Made it back in the wee hours of the morning. Was not the best drive home almost got hit several times before we got out of Delaware by cars cutting us off and trying to pass by driving on the side of the road. After that is wan't too bad a bit of wind in Pa. I am soooooooo glad to be home and have this behind us. Was neat getting to meet Tory from Myth Busters. Could have met Grant and Carrie as well but preferred to not have to weave through a crowd. internet service was interrupted so much of the time, we never knew when it was going to be cut off. Annoying for sure. Did I mention I'm glad to be home. :-D :-D Here are a couple pics that I have downloaded so far more to follow later.


Those are great! So glad you had a safe trip, no thanks to the crazy people on the roads.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

5mmdpns said:


> Sam, the proverbial question -- what came first, the chicken or the egg? Well I found a sure way to figure this one out! And I am just now waiting for the answer to that age ole question! Zoe


 :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD:


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

dollyclaire said:


> I got 12 stitches in the repeat, mind you I went on Ravelry to find it there, it might be different on Ravelry than on the link you posted


Sam's pattern probably is different. It is different from the one in Barbara Walker's book. I knit it up and the pattern is 13 on the first row with 2 border stitches on one end and 4 border stitches on the other end. It worked up fine for me with no extra stitch so perhaps the cast on was one stitch too many or missing a yo.

Sam, I just knit it and I came out right. Did you recount your caston. I found I had cast on 43 but corrected it before I knit. If you cast on the correct number then it should work out.

You should have 13 stitches on your pattern the first row for each section and then the end stitches, 2* 13 *4

Row 1 - 2* 13x3 *4
Row 2 - 4* 13x3 *2

Your count should be 13 not 11 for the pattern and then 2 end stitches and 4 end stitches

13x3= 39pattern +2+4 border =45 stitches on rows 1 and 2


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Great picture! I can see it, a lovely sweater. 4 lovely young women. :thumbup:


It was so beautifully warm- which you need in Dunedin being so much further south! Nam Geek was the beauty out of us, and yet when you analysed her face nothing was regular, or even particularly well made- it was just the total being greater than the sum of the parts!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Oh Dear God in heaven, I'm trying to type while holding my breath. Buster just let one go and I think I may need to leave the area. :hunf:  If you don't hear from me I may have passed out. :shock:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

thewren said:


> they are up and running as though nothing was wrong. yesterday they were "helping" gary wash his truck and wax it. I think the water went everywhere but on the truck. lol
> 
> sam


 :thumbup: :thumbup: So glad they are doing better.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> I really enjoyed this past weekend and got to spend a lot of time with DGD, DS and DDIL...DGD is just adorable and has enough language skills to make her wishes known. The chicken dinner was awesome---and so easy. I mixed olive oil, lemon juice, oregano and garlic together and marinated the chicken in that overnight. I sliced a lemon and an onion and layered that on the bottom of the pan, then put chicken on top of that and roasted it with cover until the last 30 minutes to brown the tops. I served it with parmesan potatoes and green beans...it was a special anniversary dinner for them (11/7) and for us (10/21). I made the crock pot pumpkin bread that was posted here and it was very good -- used some left over pumpkin for Sunday morning's pancakes. We had the Greek salad and home-made socca (http://www.davidlebovitz.com/2009/06/socca-enfin/) with the hummus for Sunday's lunch. DGD is very appreciative when we have a strictly meatless meal. I love the socca and will be making it more often for me...I made it in my cast iron skillet--I spread mine with the hummus and then layered in lettuce, cucumbers, tomatoes, spinach, onion and feta cheese---only wished I had some kalamata olives to top it off. I just folded the socca like a soft taco...definitely a "have again" meal.
> 
> Tonight, we'll have leftover chipotle chicken made up into quesadillas.
> 
> ...


Sounds like you had a great time. :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

thewren said:


> i am so in hopes it is a mouse - i bet i will hear you scream clear over here. lol
> 
> sam


 :-( LOL! You probably would hear me. lol With 3 cats in the house and one who has shown an aptitude for hunting, if I get mice we have a big problem. :shock:


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Oh Dear God in heaven, I'm trying to type while holding my breath. Buster just let one go and I think I may need to leave the area. :hunf:  If you don't hear from me I may have passed out. :shock:


Oh, I hear you...my old cat can clear a room, too. :shock: :-( :roll:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

thewren said:


> i must get a shower - yes - i know it is kind of late for a shower - lexi was invited to join the national honor society and her induction is tonight. i think that is quite an honor.
> 
> and surprise of surprises - bailee made the honor roll this nine weeks. maybe junior high is helping - although she has suddenly become super boy crazy - if it isn't one thing it is another.
> 
> ...


Congratulations to Lexie and good job and congrats to Bailey. It's amazing how one day they could care less about boys and the next day they are completely gaga over them. lol...


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> Thank you it is good to be back nothing like my own bed. Coffee will resume in the morning my time. :-D I will post a night coffee.


 :thumbup: I love those, make me think that Seth would like to use them as egg cups.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> I love the cups too. I will have to dig out some of my fancy cups and post them.


 :thumbup:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> Ours came with one, but I dislike having to rinse and refill the little basket for every cup...yeah, lazy. LOL


I have an extra that I got for $3 or 4 at the little kitchen store so I always have a clean one. well, almost always. lol


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

cmaliza said:


> ~~~about 30-40 minutes. An easy drive....and lots of intersting spots in the area. Wanna' go?


Absolutely...will have to be next year though. I am coming up on our "busy time" at work so don't think I will see much free time before the end of the year. I would love to come to your cottage for a weekend getaway and it would be lovely to check out the area and of course sit on the porch and knit. Is the porch bug free?


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Oh Dear God in heaven, I'm trying to type while holding my breath. Buster just let one go and I think I may need to leave the area. :hunf:  If you don't hear from me I may have passed out. :shock:


 :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Grandmapaula said:


> Hi Gwen, They put Beth in a regular room on Sun. morning and they also put her on a regular diet. They will start weaning her off the IV drugs today and start trying to control her pain with things she can take at home. If all goes well, she may come home by the end of the week! That'll be great, I think Lili really misses her - she's very clingy. Love, Paula


Wonderful! Continued prayers that she is fully recovered and home soon.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

dollyclaire said:


> If I had to frog something with mohair I always put it in the freezer first as it seemed to make it easier as the hairs did not stick together, mind you I always wear a pair of fine rubber gloves while doing it lol


Good to know, it's been interesting to work with, that's for sure.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Happy Birthday for Solway!
> My scan shows I have a couple of gall stones- so maybe that is the abnormality- I will see the doctor on Tuesday.
> I have an appointment with the MSD who handle our Pensions for Tuesday afternoon, gives me plenty of time to go to the banks I will have to.
> I am teaching myself to walk using the crutch in my left hand- I think I can walk with out rolling the hip abnormally- I don't want to end up damaging the right hip- but I am having to go very slowly! Did not get to the Vet, because of going to the MSD- felt I should act on the quote I got- I can get an 'advance' but have to pay that back so many dollars a week.


Glad it's only Gall Stones, hope that they can treat them without surgery. Wonderful news on the dentures, hopefully that will solve the problem. Hopefully the opthamologist appt will be a good one, and hopefully you can figure out a way to walk more easily without damaging the right. And hopefully the pension appt goes super well. 
Hugs. Pats to Ringo.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> Oh, I hear you...my old cat can clear a room, too. :shock: :-( :roll:


 :shock:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Glad it's only Gall Stones, hope that they can treat them without surgery. Wonderful news on the dentures, hopefully that will solve the problem. Hopefully the opthamologist appt will be a good one, and hopefully you can figure out a way to walk more easily without damaging the right. And hopefully the pension appt goes super well.
> Hugs. Pats to Ringo.


What a lot of Hopeful Wishes, thank you!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I am going for a nana nap! it is 1-30 pm!


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

Happy Birthday to Solway -- I hope you get a nice big bone for your big day


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Caren, I feel sure you've already seen this, but I just came across it: http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/extermiknit

Maybe I'll try it out for someone I know!


----------



## flyty1n (Jun 11, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Happy Birthday for Solway!
> My scan shows I have a couple of gall stones- so maybe that is the abnormality- I will see the doctor on Tuesday.
> I have an appointment with the MSD who handle our Pensions for Tuesday afternoon, gives me plenty of time to go to the banks I will have to.
> I am teaching myself to walk using the crutch in my left hand- I think I can walk with out rolling the hip abnormally- I don't want to end up damaging the right hip- but I am having to go very slowly! Did not get to the Vet, because of going to the MSD- felt I should act on the quote I got- I can get an 'advance' but have to pay that back so many dollars a week.


Julie, I am hopeful that they will be able to quickly rid you of the gallstones which, hopefully, are the cause of the problem. I am expecting you will need a cholecystectomy, a very easy surgery with the laparoscope. Had mine on Friday and was back to work on Monday, so don't want you to be worried it that is the fix for the problem. I didn't have much pain either before nor after, only needed a few acetominophen postoperatively. Prayers for all who need them and hoping all are on the mend. Has anyone heard anything more from Marianne?


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Those are great! So glad you had a safe trip, no thanks to the crazy people on the roads.


I thought I'd post a few sneak peaks of the pics for everyone to see. Tory is really neat to talk to. So glad I was not doing the driving, Grant did a fantastic job of it.


----------



## Patches39 (Oct 27, 2012)

NanaCaren said:


> Made it back in the wee hours of the morning. Was not the best drive home almost got hit several times before we got out of Delaware by cars cutting us off and trying to pass by driving on the side of the road. After that is wan't too bad a bit of wind in Pa. I am soooooooo glad to be home and have this behind us. Was neat getting to meet Tory from Myth Busters. Could have met Grant and Carrie as well but preferred to not have to weave through a crowd. internet service was interrupted so much of the time, we never knew when it was going to be cut off. Annoying for sure. Did I mention I'm glad to be home. :-D :-D Here are a couple pics that I have downloaded so far more to follow later.


Hey girl, :-D glad you made it back, missed you, know you have a lot to tell, photos are nice, rest and get settled in. :-D


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> Caren, I feel sure you've already seen this, but I just came across it: http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/extermiknit
> 
> Maybe I'll try it out for someone I know!


I don't have that one Thanks for posting :thumbup: :thumbup: I know Seth will love it.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> :thumbup: I love those, make me think that Seth would like to use them as egg cups.


Yes he would use them as egg cups.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> I don't have that one Thanks for posting :thumbup: :thumbup: I know Seth will love it.


You're welcome!

And we'll give the barley mushroom dish a :thumbup: ! He says it's worth making again, and I think the leftovers will go nicely in a soup, too!


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

Welcome back Caren! 

Kathy...the hat is adorable. Safe travels to you.

Julie...I hope the doctor can deal with the gallstones before they cause problems. 

Poledra...so glad that was a cat going across the floor and not a mouse or a snake.

Sam....tell your GD's congrats on such fine accomplishments. That is awesome. 

Need to say goodnight to everyone as my body is in need of some sleep. Busy day and busy week ahead.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Patches39 said:


> Hey girl, :-D glad you made it back, missed you, know you have a lot to tell, photos are nice, rest and get settled in. :-D


Good to be home and have this behind me. Am going to bed shortly now that the grands are in bed.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> You're welcome!
> 
> And we'll give the barley mushroom dish a :thumbup: ! He says it's worth making again, and I think the leftovers will go nicely in a soup, too!


I a going to try the barley mushroom one I think everyone here will like it. Oh a soup is a good idea too with a nice crusty bread, mmm


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> What a lot of Hopeful Wishes, thank you!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I am going for a nana nap! it is 1-30 pm!


Rest well. :thumbup:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> I thought I'd post a few sneak peaks of the pics for everyone to see. Tory is really neat to talk to. So glad I was not doing the driving, Grant did a fantastic job of it.


Did you have to drive the RV at all?


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> Good to be hoe and have this behind me. Am going to bed shortly now that the grands are in bed.


 :XD: It is huh? lolol...  
I'm assuming that was supposed to be home, but it made me giggle. lol


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

I wonder how old the "old lady" was when she was with you in the flat...maybe close to some of our ages? I know I'd sure feel like the old lady if I were helping out in a sorority house or other place with young ladies.



Lurker 2 said:


> Thanks for the compliment! The old lady used to start cooking at daybreak for the evening meal- but by the time she moved in with us, she was mostly in retirement.
> I am sorry to hear of the accident rate so close to your house- I had gathered an impression of you being more rural- but accidents happen on the open road too, of course!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

pacer said:


> Welcome back Caren!
> 
> Kathy...the hat is adorable. Safe travels to you.
> 
> ...


 :shock: Me too!! DH would have come home to me without my feet on the floor.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> Yes he would use them as egg cups.


 :thumbup: :thumbup: Multipurpose.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> You're welcome!
> 
> And we'll give the barley mushroom dish a :thumbup: ! He says it's worth making again, and I think the leftovers will go nicely in a soup, too!


Yum, will have to try it also, finally have David eating mushrooms. When he eats hot and sour soup he says he just pretends it doesn't have tofu in it because he love the soup so much. lol


----------



## Spider (Oct 15, 2012)

Welcome home Nanacaren, so nice to know you are back where you belong. And love the pictures. Nice to have behind you but I bet you had a good time.
Julie, gallbladder out is an easy one, had that done a few years ago and it is really easy to recover from. A.so loved your picture of the roommates.
Just caught up with you all from sat morning. You were a chatty bunch.
Loved the video of Luke and that laugh.
Angora love the stories of the performance.
Met my husband on a blind date, we have been married forty years and it has been the best forty years. Life can throw all kinds of curve balls at us and so much easier to have a great person by your side to weather all the difficulties . 
Congrats to Sams granddaughters, great accomplishments. 
Hugs to all !!!!


----------



## Spider (Oct 15, 2012)

Hi Poledra and Rookie!! Good evening to you.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Anytime!!! I'll make the socca pretty often....especially since I'm not eating starches on most days. I think I'll add more pepper the next time and some oregano, rosemary or thyme to add to the flavor...if you can imagine a corn meal soft tortilla, then you'll have the consistency of the socca pretty well in mind.



sassafras123 said:


> Rookie, can I live with you? Your meals sound so yummy. Clipped socca recipe.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Yum, will have to try it also, finally have David eating mushrooms. When he eats hot and sour soup he says he just pretends it doesn't have tofu in it because he love the soup so much. lol


I feel sure it would also be excellent with rice or even quinoa if one did not like barley, too.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

They'll probably not do anything with them until they start causing problems...you may want to limit fats in the meantime so the gall bladder isn't overly taxed to process them.



Lurker 2 said:


> All I know so far is I have the two gall stones- not that I am in any particular pain from them! Thank you for the prayers!


----------



## Patches39 (Oct 27, 2012)

thewren said:


> i must get a shower - yes - i know it is kind of late for a shower - lexi was invited to join the national honor society and her induction is tonight. i think that is quite an honor.
> 
> and surprise of surprises - bailee made the honor roll this nine weeks. maybe junior high is helping - although she has suddenly become super boy crazy - if it isn't one thing it is another.
> 
> ...


Sam that is quite an honor, I know you are so proud. You have a truly blessed family. Enjoy. :-D


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

It's been a quiet day---I like days like that.

Caren...glad you're home and had a great time. I have the DVR all set up to record the program since we'll be down at our daughter's for the weekend. Learned from DS and DDIL over the weekend that they'll be able to be there too so all the kids will be all together--first time since last Christmas. Can't wait to see the grandkids together.


----------



## Patches39 (Oct 27, 2012)

Grandmapaula said:


> Hi Gwen, They put Beth in a regular room on Sun. morning and they also put her on a regular diet. They will start weaning her off the IV drugs today and start trying to control her pain with things she can take at home. If all goes well, she may come home by the end of the week! That'll be great, I think Lili really misses her - she's very clingy. Love, Paula


Another answered prayer  :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> :XD: It is huh? lolol...
> I'm assuming that was supposed to be home, but it made me giggle. lol


  :mrgreen:   Fixed it and yes it should have said home. I know someone that would have gotten a kick out of that, I was told to go to bed because my spelling was getting bad. :roll:

Yes I had to drive the RV the last 89 miles. Was not my best experience. Tunnels, Bridges, and wind are not my friends. no major panic attacks though thought of my favorite trucker the whole time. driving in a city with it is not fun either.


----------



## Patches39 (Oct 27, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> All I know so far is I have the two gall stones- not that I am in any particular pain from them! Thank you for the prayers!


And they are continuing, until all is well.


----------



## Patches39 (Oct 27, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> Silly thing is the sorest part of the process was the actual scan, and the pressure she needed to use to see what was going on.
> The dentist is confident he can fix both sets of teeth- he will reline them. Hopefully this will work, now my gums are so much tougher!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Spider said:


> Hi Poledra and Rookie!! Good evening to you.


Hi Spider, good to see you. We are a chatty group aren't we? lol...
You are right, it is so much easier to weather the good and bad with someone you like as much as you love. :thumbup:
Hope things are going well for you.


----------



## Patches39 (Oct 27, 2012)

Poledra65 said:


> Oh Dear God in heaven, I'm trying to type while holding my breath. Buster just let one go and I think I may need to leave the area. :hunf:  If you don't hear from me I may have passed out. :shock:


 :shock: LOL LOL


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> I feel sure it would also be excellent with rice or even quinoa if one did not like barley, too.


All of thee above sound like they'd be great to try, at different times of course, but they'd all be good. :thumbup:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> :mrgreen:   Fixed it and yes it should have said home. I know someone that would have gotten a kick out of that, I was told to go to bed because my spelling was getting bad. :roll:
> 
> Yes I had to drive the RV the last 89 miles. Was not my best experience. Tunnels, Bridges, and wind are not my friends. no major panic attacks though thought of my favorite trucker the whole time. driving in a city with it is not fun either.


LOLOL!! That's okay, we know what you meant, not that we won't have some fun with it, but we know. lol
Yes, I had to drive a 26 foot Budget Rental Truck from Houston to San Antonio once because my friend didn't want to drive the truck full of HER stuff. So she drove her car and I drove the truck, that was NOT fun. :shock: 
I also drove one from Seguin, TX out past where Joe P lives and drive it back to the house for us to move here, that was not fun either, and I got lost... :roll: didn't have navigation and the street sign was not in a good spot. 
I couldn't even imagine trying to navigate an RV, I would have had anxiety, so you did good. The wind is definitely not a friend when you are in anything that tall. 
And corners were probably a ____ also. 
But you've certainly had an adventure. :-D


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

LOLOL!! I was just talking to David, looked over, he's passed out. lol 
I think it was a long day for him. 
I'll let him doze there for a little while then wake him up and send him to bed, he's not known to fall asleep during a football game.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

flyty1n said:


> Julie, I am hopeful that they will be able to quickly rid you of the gallstones which, hopefully, are the cause of the problem. I am expecting you will need a cholecystectomy, a very easy surgery with the laparoscope. Had mine on Friday and was back to work on Monday, so don't want you to be worried it that is the fix for the problem. I didn't have much pain either before nor after, only needed a few acetominophen postoperatively. Prayers for all who need them and hoping all are on the mend. Has anyone heard anything more from Marianne?


I'll check that out when I see the doctor, next week!


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Kudos to you Caren in participating in the Punkin Chunkin event. Can't wait to see it at Thanksgiving (watched the 2012 rerun this weekend). Also, hat off to you for doing that driving. Hate Tunnels, Bridges, and wind especially when they are mixed in together. Glad you made it home safely.



NanaCaren said:


> :mrgreen:   Fixed it and yes it should have said home. I know someone that would have gotten a kick out of that, I was told to go to bed because my spelling was getting bad. :roll:
> 
> Yes I had to drive the RV the last 89 miles. Was not my best experience. Tunnels, Bridges, and wind are not my friends. no major panic attacks though thought of my favorite trucker the whole time. driving in a city with it is not fun either.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

pacer said:


> Julie...I hope the doctor can deal with the gallstones before they cause problems.


We have in fact done that, because it was spotted in a routine blood test about three months ago. just had had to wait a further two months so they could double check.

The forecast is for serious high winds, possible tornadoes, and electric storms, tonight it- but recently everything has just been blowing around us.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> I wonder how old the "old lady" was when she was with you in the flat...maybe close to some of our ages? I know I'd sure feel like the old lady if I were helping out in a sorority house or other place with young ladies.


Her husband had died of old age- so I reckon she may have been in her 70's, I guess we are getting there, Rookie!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> We have in fact done that, because it was spotted in a routine blood test about three months ago. just had had to wait a further two months so they could double check.
> 
> The forecast is for serious high winds, possible tornadoes, and electric storms, tonight it- but recently everything has just been blowing around us.


I sure hope you don't have any damage from high winds or electric storms, and that you get no tornadoes whatsoever. 
Stay safe.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> It was so beautifully warm- which you need in Dunedin being so much further south! Nam Geek was the beauty out of us, and yet when you analysed her face nothing was regular, or even particularly well made- it was just the total being greater than the sum of the parts!


I actually thought you were the beauty.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Spider said:


> Julie, gallbladder out is an easy one, had that done a few years ago and it is really easy to recover from. A.so loved your picture of the roommates.


I am thinking it may not be that far advanced! 
Flatmates- we shared the house, but had separate rooms, which is better for studying. Souk Poo would sleep with one or the other of the girls- not with me. She was lonely without her husband.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Poledra65 said:


> Oh Dear God in heaven, I'm trying to type while holding my breath. Buster just let one go and I think I may need to leave the area. :hunf:  If you don't hear from me I may have passed out. :shock:


That is hysterical...... :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> They'll probably not do anything with them until they start causing problems...you may want to limit fats in the meantime so the gall bladder isn't overly taxed to process them.


Have already been working on the fats for the possible diabetes!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Angora1 said:


> That is hysterical...... :lol: :lol: :lol:


 :roll: You weren't subject to the putrid stench, it was bad. :shock:

LOLOL!!! :XD: :XD:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Patches39 said:


> And they are continuing, until all is well.


Thanks, Patches!


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Rookie, sounds like you had such a good meal. Have a feeling you are another one of our great cooks. Never heard of soca but I will have to try it. Bookmarked the recipe.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> LOLOL!! I was just talking to David, looked over, he's passed out. lol
> I think it was a long day for him.
> I'll let him doze there for a little while then wake him up and send him to bed, he's not known to fall asleep during a football game.


 :thumbup: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Sorlenna said:


> Oh, I hear you...my old cat can clear a room, too. :shock: :-( :roll:


 :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> I sure hope you don't have any damage from high winds or electric storms, and that you get no tornadoes whatsoever.
> Stay safe.


I will be disconnecting a few things, just in case of lightening strike, including the laptop!


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Grandmapaula wrote:
Hi Gwen, They put Beth in a regular room on Sun. morning and they also put her on a regular diet. They will start weaning her off the IV drugs today and start trying to control her pain with things she can take at home. If all goes well, she may come home by the end of the week! That'll be great, I think Lili really misses her - she's very clingy. Love, Paula



Poledra65 said:


> Wonderful! Continued prayers that she is fully recovered and home soon.


So happy to hear this. An awful thing to have happen but wonderful that they were able to help her and that she will start to recover now. Please let her know we care. Sending healing wishes.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Angora1 said:


> I actually thought you were the beauty.


I was an absolute disaster in the relationship stakes in those days- nobody was interested in dating me. So I certainly did not feel beautiful- but thanks!


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Julie, sorry you have gall stones but glad it isn't something serious with the liver.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Designer1234 said:


> Happy Birthday to Solway -- I hope you get a nice big bone for your big day


Ooooh, another gorgeous one. :thumbup:


----------



## Pup lover (May 17, 2012)

Poledra65 said:


> I have a Keurig and I use it all the time, I have the little basket that you can use whatever coffee you choose in it most of the time. For the first cup I use as much coffee as I need, then the next cup I only add about half as much to the grounds already in the basket (as long as it's the same day) and it works great, I save a lot on coffee that way.
> I agree, everything tastes better in the Keurig.


We have the washable baskets, find they are a pain though. Could it be DH puts too much coffee in it? When we were at Rookies she had disposable baskets and filters to put your own in. I ordered them and they work great. I can use my flavored coffee DH has plain and its not near as expensive as the k-cups.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

NanaCaren said:


> Good to be home and have this behind me. Am going to bed shortly now that the grands are in bed.


Yes, welcome back. Hope you will have good memories of this trip. So glad you are safely home. :thumbup:


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

NanaCaren wrote:
Good to be hoe and have this behind me. Am going to bed shortly now that the grands are in bed.



Poledra65 said:


> :XD: It is huh? lolol...
> I'm assuming that was supposed to be home, but it made me giggle. lol


Now that is really funny. My mind read the word she meant. So glad you caught that as I know Caren will get a good laugh out of that right along with us. DH really laughed at that and Poledra's room clearing dog.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Angora1 said:


> Julie, sorry you have gall stones but glad it isn't something serious with the liver.


I don't know yet- the appointment with the doctor is next Tuesday- they are concerned it may be something to do with the drugs I have to take. I have no pain from the Gall stones!


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Spider said:


> Welcome home Nanacaren, so nice to know you are back where you belong. And love the pictures. Nice to have behind you but I bet you had a good time.
> Julie, gallbladder out is an easy one, had that done a few years ago and it is really easy to recover from. A.so loved your picture of the roommates.
> Just caught up with you all from sat morning. You were a chatty bunch.
> Loved the video of Luke and that laugh.
> ...


Thank you.
Another blind date romance. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Pup lover said:


> We have the washable baskets, find they are a pain though. Could it be DH puts too much coffee in it? When we were at Rookies she had disposable baskets and filters to put your own in. I ordered them and they work great. I can use my flavored coffee DH has plain and its not near as expensive as the k-cups.


Yes, the K-cups are so expensive, every so often you can get them on sale, but still, if you are a coffaholic like me, they are really cost prohibitive for exclusive use. I like the idea of disposables. I usually save my used grounds to put in the compost but that would work whether disposable or not. I also take the grounds out of the K-cups and dump in my compost. Is that taking recycling a little too far?  :roll:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Angora1 said:


> NanaCaren wrote:
> Good to be hoe and have this behind me. Am going to bed shortly now that the grands are in bed.
> 
> Now that is really funny. My mind read the word she meant. So glad you caught that as I know Caren will get a good laugh out of that right along with us.


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :XD:


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Sorlenna said:


> I feel sure it would also be excellent with rice or even quinoa if one did not like barley, too.


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: Have to try it. DH isn't big on mushrooms either but I sure am.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Sam, Congratulations to Lexie and all the family including you. She is such a truly lovely young lady. You must be so proud. Cute to hear about the boy crazy GD too. Life is never boring for you with such a precious family.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Lurker 2 wrote:
Silly thing is the sorest part of the process was the actual scan, and the pressure she needed to use to see what was going on.
The dentist is confident he can fix both sets of teeth- he will reline them. Hopefully this will work, now my gums are so much tougher!


I wonder if you were sore because of your hip and surrounding areas being sensitive. They found gall stones when they did my liver scan and I don't recall it hurting. You may be quite sensitive with the pressure and that was no fun, for sure. 

That is so wonderful to hear about the teeth.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Poledra65 said:


> :roll: You weren't subject to the putrid stench, it was bad. :shock:
> 
> LOLOL!!! :XD: :XD:


Oh but I have memories of my uncle's dog and our son's dog is more recent. :shock:


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> I will be disconnecting a few things, just in case of lightening strike, including the laptop!


Stay safe Julie.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> I was an absolute disaster in the relationship stakes in those days- nobody was interested in dating me. So I certainly did not feel beautiful- but thanks!


You are welcome. I meant it and what was wrong with those guys. :roll:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Angora1 said:


> Oh but I have memories of my uncle's dog and our son's dog is more recent. :shock:


LOLOL!!! They certainly do have an aire about the that they try to do us in with don't they? lolol Sphynx kitty, before I switched food was a rival for Buster and his stench. Thankfully she got over it and Buster only every once in a while. I think he got an apple that was mush out of the compost pile outside and that was the cause, he LOVES apples. :roll:


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> I don't know yet- the appointment with the doctor is next Tuesday- they are concerned it may be something to do with the drugs I have to take. I have no pain from the Gall stones!


Oh yes, good to keep on top of that. So many drugs can do damage to the liver and kidneys. Hope if that is what it is, that it is minimal. Goodness, when we get to this age it just seems to move from one thing to the other.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Angora1 said:


> You are welcome. I meant it and what was wrong with those guys. :roll:


I agree, she was/ is. :thumbup:


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Poledra65 said:


> Yes, the K-cups are so expensive, every so often you can get them on sale, but still, if you are a coffaholic like me, they are really cost prohibitive for exclusive use. I like the idea of disposables. I usually save my used grounds to put in the compost but that would work whether disposable or not. I also take the grounds out of the K-cups and dump in my compost. Is that taking recycling a little too far?  :roll:


No, Good for you!!!!


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Poledra65 said:


> LOLOL!!! They certainly do have an aire about the that they try to do us in with don't they? lolol Sphynx kitty, before I switched food was a rival for Buster and his stench. Thankfully she got over it and Buster only every once in a while. I think he got an apple that was mush out of the compost pile outside and that was the cause, he LOVES apples. :roll:


Yes, they do have an air about them. Worst is when you have company and nobody knows it was the dog. :shock: :shock: :shock: AND when one says it was the dog, do they believe it. :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Angora1 said:


> No, Good for you!!!!


Thank you, we try, and it's nice that the recycling center is at the end of the street I live on, I just walk whatever goes there down on Tuesdays when I go to knit group, they sort, then ship it out. The disadvantaged adults work there so they don't accept any glass, but I can drop that at the Morrell, Ne recycling center when we go by on the way to Walmart. :thumbup:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Angora1 said:


> Yes, they do have an air about them. Worst is when you have company and nobody knows it was the dog. :shock: :shock: :shock: AND when one says it was the dog, do they believe one.


 :shock: Oh no!!!! I haven't had that problem, it's usually pretty obvious it's Buster, but that would be awful.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Poledra65 said:


> Thank you, we try, and it's nice that the recycling center is at the end of the street I live on, I just walk whatever goes there down on Tuesdays when I go to knit group, they sort, then ship it out. The disadvantaged adults work there so they don't accept any glass, but I can drop that at the Morrell, Ne recycling center when we go by on the way to Walmart. :thumbup:


I learned to recycle everything in Germany, so have continued here. We compost too. I use bio bags for my garbage too. Not as big as regular garbage bags but won't be lasting 200 years either. Because of the composting and buying much of our groceries from the farmers, we have very little garbage.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Poledra65 said:


> :shock: Oh no!!!! I haven't had that problem, it's usually pretty obvious it's Buster, but that would be awful.


 :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Night all. I have to get off here now and get ready for sleep. Stay safe Julie. I love the Wizard of Oz, but would rather have you keep your feet on the ground as I'm not sure you have the red shoes to click and get home.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Talked to my son a just a bit ago, poor girlfriend, he handed the phone to her and told her to say hi. Poor thing was a little shell shocked, she may as well learn now that he loves his momma. lol He said her family liked him when he went this past weekend to meet them.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Angora1 said:


> I learned to recycle everything in Germany, so have continued here. We compost too. I use bio bags for my garbage too. Not as big as regular garbage bags but won't be lasting 200 years either. Because of the composting and buying much of our groceries from the farmers, we have very little garbage.


It really does make a difference doesn't it? :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Angora1 said:


> Night all. I have to get off here now and get ready for sleep. Stay safe Julie. I love the Wizard of Oz, but would rather have you keep your feet on the ground as I'm not sure you have the red shoes to click and get home.


Good night, sweet dreams. 
LOL!! I have to agree with you on the Wizard of Oz and all. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Spider (Oct 15, 2012)

Grandma Paula, so glad to read about Beth. That is such good news.
Julie, stay safe. Bad weather, especially high winds can be pretty scarey. Last year our neighbors lost a tree and it just missed out house when it went down. Didn't know it until the next morning. It is nice to live in the trees but with our sandy soil, the trees can be blown over pretty easily since they are getting old. Getting tired so should get some sleep. Tomorrow will be an early busy morning. Good night and pleasant dreams to all.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> LOLOL!!! They certainly do have an aire about the that they try to do us in with don't they? lolol Sphynx kitty, before I switched food was a rival for Buster and his stench. Thankfully she got over it and Buster only every once in a while. I think he got an apple that was mush out of the compost pile outside and that was the cause, he LOVES apples. :roll:


And that was why our Slinky was banned from cheese for life!


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

I thought especially of you and of Caren's family when I made it...it could really work as a very versatile addition to the menu rotation. I found the chickpea flour in the aisle with the Asian and Indian food products....but the tahini was with the specialty jars of giardinara and sun-dried tomatoes near the pasta and pasta sauces. I got the last jar. I also found black rice (forbidden rice) which I'd seen a recipe for some time ago...it's a rice pudding type recipe. I'll post it when I make it---it's made with coconut milk.



Angora1 said:


> Rookie, sounds like you had such a good meal. Have a feeling you are another one of our great cooks. Never heard of soca but I will have to try it. Bookmarked the recipe.


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

12:30am here and I just got caught up.

Not much exciting has gone on around here. Worked tonight and finished and hour early.

Went to a friends for an hour or so after work.

Going to check out the rest of kp and I will check in before bed.

Julie, praying you will not get the forecasted bad weather.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

hickory is the silent type - you don't know a think until it hits you. rothlmao

sam



Poledra65 said:


> Oh Dear God in heaven, I'm trying to type while holding my breath. Buster just let one go and I think I may need to leave the area. :hunf:  If you don't hear from me I may have passed out. :shock:


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

the think about bailee is that she is too young and experienced - and has no common sense where boys are concerned. I also worry about broken hearts - she is tough on the outside but a complete marshmallow inside.

sam



Poledra65 said:


> Congratulations to Lexie and good job and congrats to Bailey. It's amazing how one day they could care less about boys and the next day they are completely gaga over them. lol...


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

Night all, off to bed,

See you tomorrow.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

am very glad to see you home safe and sound - and am sure you feel the same. I envy you the experience - I think it would have been great to have been there - can hardly wait to see you later this month.

sam



NanaCaren said:


> I thought I'd post a few sneak peaks of the pics for everyone to see. Tory is really neat to talk to. So glad I was not doing the driving, Grant did a fantastic job of it.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

yeah - it passed the "he" test.

sam



Sorlenna said:


> You're welcome!
> 
> And we'll give the barley mushroom dish a :thumbup: ! He says it's worth making again, and I think the leftovers will go nicely in a soup, too!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

whose dog is solway?

sam


Angora1 said:


> Ooooh, another gorgeous one. :thumbup:


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

gottastch said:


> Oh, I certainly agree and normally don't undo the seat belt but we weren't far from DH's parents home in very rural Minnesota, where you see more deer on the road than police - lol. I just couldn't stand the thought of being almost 2 hours from home and not having something to do and I'm sure too that if I would have nicely asked DH to please pull over, he would have, but stubborn old me has to try to do things myself, no matter how stupid - LOL!!!


The worst car accident I have had was the one closest to home. So close that David heard it and wondered 'I wonder if that was Margie?' and it was! So when someone rang him he wasn't at all surprised. Only a broken rib with a slight bleed into the spleen which fortunatelly didn't develop into anything. David took the girls to his parents place (about 6 hours away at that stage) but had taken my handbag home with him so when I went to go home I had no key to get in the house! Ended up in for an extra day until a friend came with a young boy. So I went home and Luke got put through the toilet window.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Angora1 said:


> Lurker 2 wrote:
> Silly thing is the sorest part of the process was the actual scan, and the pressure she needed to use to see what was going on.
> The dentist is confident he can fix both sets of teeth- he will reline them. Hopefully this will work, now my gums are so much tougher!
> 
> ...


I guess that is possible! Maybe I have more sore muscles than I was aware of!
The teeth come at a cost, but the dentist seems really confident that he can correct the problems- It was quite noticeable how wobbly both sets were- no wonder eating has been so difficult!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Angora1 said:


> Stay safe Julie.


If the storm is coming, it seems to be taking it's time! But I will disconnect!


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> I was once made a visitor of honour at the Pacific Islanders Church- it is quite embarrassing when it happens- and you know all you did was turn up at church- but I tried to carry it off gracefully!


It is very embarrassing isn't it? Goes so against our culture.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Angora1 said:


> You are welcome. I meant it and what was wrong with those guys. :roll:


Part of the problem was that I was the only female who spoke up at the Student orientation, and they chose to read my words as a declaration that I was gay. It mean't an awful lot of the students were in awe of me- I came from a small rural community, whereas most of them had been through school from the first days together. This was apart from the Medical Students- but we did not really see much of them- their campus is slightly removed.
Also when we were sitting tongue tied in tutorial I was often the one who 'broke the ice' - that did not help matters. I dared to think for myself- which was not encouraged at all.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Angora1 said:


> Oh yes, good to keep on top of that. So many drugs can do damage to the liver and kidneys. Hope if that is what it is, that it is minimal. Goodness, when we get to this age it just seems to move from one thing to the other.


Oh well, probably better to know now rather than later!

Hopefully you are tucked up in bed, and sleeping soundly by now!


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

5mmdpns said:


> Sam, the proverbial question -- what came first, the chicken or the egg? Well I found a sure way to figure this one out! And I am just now waiting for the answer to that age ole question! Zoe


I thought it was funny, showed it Maryanne and she couldn't stop giggling.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> Made it back in the wee hours of the morning. Was not the best drive home almost got hit several times before we got out of Delaware by cars cutting us off and trying to pass by driving on the side of the road. After that is wan't too bad a bit of wind in Pa. I am soooooooo glad to be home and have this behind us. Was neat getting to meet Tory from Myth Busters. Could have met Grant and Carrie as well but preferred to not have to weave through a crowd. internet service was interrupted so much of the time, we never knew when it was going to be cut off. Annoying for sure. Did I mention I'm glad to be home. :-D :-D Here are a couple pics that I have downloaded so far more to follow later.


Welcome back Caren- how did you find the experience? Other than glad to be home- but that is often the case no matter how much you enjoy a trip.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

thewren said:


> I got 41sts - the repeat is 11sts the way I count it - what bothers me that there are not enough sts to do what she asks for like in row two. when I am done counting there is still one st left.
> 
> sam


On the first row Sam the repeat is 12 stitches. Was about to say I can't remember it but then remembered that I had printed it. 
So the repeat is P2, YO,K1,YO,P2,K2, K2TOG,K3. that is 2+0=2(3) +1=3(4) +0=3 (5) +2=5(7) +2=7(9) +2=9(10) +3=12(13) This is the number of stiches used to do each bit the = is the stitches in total that it has used. In brackets are the total number of stitches you will have in the repeat at this time. (the yo is 0 for stitches used as no stitch is used, but increases the count by one, the k2tog uses 2 stitches but increases the count by only one). So you use up 12 stitches and finish with 13.
Row 2 repeat doesn't change the numbers so here it is without the number of stitches you actually have. 
P6,K2,P3,K2 6+2=8 +3=11 +2=13 (the number you finished with in row 1).


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> I love the cups too. I will have to dig out some of my fancy cups and post them.


Maybe I should post different ones of mine- most aren't fancy, but usually from somehwere I have been (or Maryanne, she usually gets me one when she travels as well).
So first one is not anywhere I have been- this one is actually Davids- not that he would want to own it! SIL introdueced to Angry Birds close to Christmas last year and much to our mazement and amusement David spent ages playing it. Hence when Maryanne was filling a Christmas stocking for him she couldn't resist this.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Happy Birthday for Solway!
> My scan shows I have a couple of gall stones- so maybe that is the abnormality- I will see the doctor on Tuesday.
> I have an appointment with the MSD who handle our Pensions for Tuesday afternoon, gives me plenty of time to go to the banks I will have to.
> I am teaching myself to walk using the crutch in my left hand- I think I can walk with out rolling the hip abnormally- I don't want to end up damaging the right hip- but I am having to go very slowly! Did not get to the Vet, because of going to the MSD- felt I should act on the quote I got- I can get an 'advance' but have to pay that back so many dollars a week.


If its gallstones causing the problem and they are not causing any other problems than it is likely that you won't need to do anything which is good news.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> 12:30am here and I just got caught up.
> 
> Not much exciting has gone on around here. Worked tonight and finished and hour early.
> 
> ...


Thanks Melody- it is very still right now!


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

thewren said:


> the think about bailee is that she is too young and experienced - and has no common sense where boys are concerned. I also worry about broken hearts - she is tough on the outside but a complete marshmallow inside.
> 
> sam


Did you by some chance mean inexperienced?


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

thewren said:


> whose dog is solway?
> 
> sam


Belongs to a friend of Dollyclaire- she looks after him from time to time and he is turning 16!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

darowil said:


> It is very embarrassing isn't it? Goes so against our culture.


The thing was I had no idea the feast was on- and it looked like I had turned up to eat- v. Embarrassing.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

darowil said:


> If its gallstones causing the problem and they are not causing any other problems than it is likely that you won't need to do anything which is good news.


That is kind of what I am hoping!


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Hi everyone, I am up to page 52. I took mum to get sorted out for a moon boot thingy. We got one that you can pump air for the inner part for better support as she has SKINNY ankles. Walking with that on there is hardly any pain, but something is still making her limp. The orthodic girl seems to be agreeing with doc now that it is more likely a fracture or injury rather than arthritis. Nuclear scan on Friday. So a busy day today, although I did manage to bring my cousin and mum to my place for lunch and we sat outside for a while. Oscar seems to be getting used to the lampshade thingy a bit better, but SO funny to watch!!


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

My archway out the back starting to flower.
Oscar... I couldnt resist. LOL


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Oh poor Oscar.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

kehinkle said:


> Morning,
> 
> Was up very early (for me) and didn't even hear my DS leave for work. He must have left very early. All but one kiddo still here waiting for her bus.
> 
> ...


Great job! :thumbup:


----------



## dollyclaire (May 21, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> In the days when I was knitting that mohair creation of mine - the sort of freezer you had in a student flat was a tiny box at the top of the refrigerator- only big enough to make ice-cubes!!!!!!


Lol lol lol


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> Thanks! How is that foot of yours? {{{{{{{hugs}}}}}}}
> 
> plus (((((((((((((group hug))))))))))))))


I am in. :thumbup:


----------



## dollyclaire (May 21, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Oh Dear God in heaven, I'm trying to type while holding my breath. Buster just let one go and I think I may need to leave the area. :hunf:  If you don't hear from me I may have passed out. :shock:


 Lol lol lol


----------



## dollyclaire (May 21, 2011)

Designer1234 said:


> Happy Birthday to Solway -- I hope you get a nice big bone for your big day


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: 
He is curled up beside me making contented noises as I have my first cup of the day and catching up with the TP. The sun is trying to come up and it is dry so as soon as I am done with the coffee I will get up and go and do some more painting of the summerhouse as the forecast is for rain, rain and more rain. I want to get at least one coat on so the wood is protected


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Hi everyone, I am up to page 52. I took mum to get sorted out for a moon boot thingy. We got one that you can pump air for the inner part for better support as she has SKINNY ankles. Walking with that on there is hardly any pain, but something is still making her limp. The orthodic girl seems to be agreeing with doc now that it is more likely a fracture or injury rather than arthritis. Nuclear scan on Friday. So a busy day today, although I did manage to bring my cousin and mum to my place for lunch and we sat outside for a while. Oscar seems to be getting used to the lampshade thingy a bit better, but SO funny to watch!!


Hope the Friday appointment resolves things for Mum! the moon boot seems well designed - could not get Fale to wear his when he fractured his ankle.
Glad Oscar still has his cone intact!
We have masses of fireworks going off- could not sleep through it- and Ringo is unhappy- but not as shivery as he was last year. The rain has started so hopefully that will put a real dampener on things- it is 9-20 nearly- an awful lot are these noisy cannon. Personally I like the display of a rocket- although all are dangerous, and we already have one child with serious burns- dressing gown caught fire.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> My archway out the back starting to flower.
> Oscar... I couldnt resist. LOL


The roses are lovely! Poor Oscar- he does look sad!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

dollyclaire said:


> :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:
> He is curled up beside me making contented noises as I have my first cup of the day and catching up with the TP. The sun is trying to come up and it is dry so as soon as I am done with the coffee I will get up and go and do some more painting of the summerhouse as the forecast is for rain, rain and more rain. I want to get at least one coat on so the wood is protected


Especially with winter so close- I gather you are working on the outside?


----------



## dollyclaire (May 21, 2011)

[Poledra65 wrote:
I have a Keurig and I use it all the time, I have the little basket that you can use whatever coffee you choose in it most of the time. For the first cup I use as much coffee as I need, then the next cup I only add about half as much to the grounds already in the basket (as long as it's the same day) and it works great, I save a lot on coffee that way. 
I agree, everything tastes better in the Keurig.

quote=Pup lover]We have the washable baskets, find they are a pain though. Could it be DH puts too much coffee in it? When we were at Rookies she had disposable baskets and filters to put your own in. I ordered them and they work great. I can use my flavored coffee DH has plain and its not near as expensive as the k-cups.[/quote]

We have similar coffee makers like the Keurig here in UK like Tassimo but you can not get a basket to put your own coffee in you have to buy the coffee from Tassimo. A bit if a pain if you like weaker coffee and of course much more expensive! I like the milk/creamer but even to buy more of them if you like to use two at a time is expensive. But the coffee is good, I just add more hot milk and some water to mine which helps to make the coffee a bit weaker


----------



## dollyclaire (May 21, 2011)

Angora1 said:


> Lurker 2 wrote:
> Silly thing is the sorest part of the process was the actual scan, and the pressure she needed to use to see what was going on.
> The dentist is confident he can fix both sets of teeth- he will reline them. Hopefully this will work, now my gums are so much tougher!
> 
> ...


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Angora1 said:


> NanaCaren wrote:
> Good to be hoe and have this behind me. Am going to bed shortly now that the grands are in bed.
> 
> Now that is really funny. My mind read the word she meant. So glad you caught that as I know Caren will get a good laugh out of that right along with us. DH really laughed at that and Poledra's room clearing dog.


I did laugh at that so hard that Sara had to see what I was laughing at. :shock:


----------



## dollyclaire (May 21, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Thank you, we try, and it's nice that the recycling center is at the end of the street I live on, I just walk whatever goes there down on Tuesdays when I go to knit group, they sort, then ship it out. The disadvantaged adults work there so they don't accept any glass, but I can drop that at the Morrell, Ne recycling center when we go by on the way to Walmart. :thumbup:


We have different rubbish bins that we put out, one is emptied every week by the local council. I have a bin for paper, cardboard, plastic and tins, one for glass, one for general domestic waste and a small food bin for leftovers, vegetable peelings etc. the council use the food bin offerings to make compost. The food bin is emptied every week, glass bin once a month and the others alternate weekly. Some councils have more bins than we do and employ people to check you have not put something in the bin that you shouldn't have! They are even thinking of fining people that make a mistake with the recycling which is just ridiculous as someone passing by on the day the bins are being collected could put something in your bin deliberately as their idea of fun! The bins are all lined up on the pavement on the collection day as you must have them out by 8am. In a small village with narrow pavements/sidewalks it does not make it easy for young mums with buggies/strollers to walk along to the shops, they have to go out onto the road at parts which is not good. I think recycling is good and we should do more but when petty officialdom gets involved it can make life more difficult than it should be.
Time I got off my soapbox and got my working clothes on and get outside to do the painting I think lol


----------



## dollyclaire (May 21, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Talked to my son a just a bit ago, poor girlfriend, he handed the phone to her and told her to say hi. Poor thing was a little shell shocked, she may as well learn now that he loves his momma. lol He said her family liked him when he went this past weekend to meet them.


Typical male to do that, hopefully you will get to meet her soon


----------



## dollyclaire (May 21, 2011)

thewren said:


> whose dog is solway?
> 
> sam


My latest doggie visitor Sam, he is a long haired miniature dachshund and is 16 years old today. He has been coming to me for the last 6 years, he thinks this is his second home. I have him for 3 weeks while his owners are in Malta enjoying the sunshine.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> My archway out the back starting to flower.
> Oscar... I couldnt resist. LOL


Not a happy chappie


----------



## Kathleendoris (Sep 20, 2012)

Julie, while I would not wish gallstones on anyone, I rather hope that they do prove to be the root of whatever concerns the doctors have. It is good that they are giving you no pain and if they need treatment, the procedures these days are very straightforward. I hope your health system would cover that, should it be necessary. Now you just need to sort out the teeth and the hip and you will be as good as new!

Caren, it is good to have you back. I know this has been a very stressful time for you, but I am quite sure it has given you some wonderful memories which you will look back on, long after the negative bits have been forgotten.

Oscar looks very cute in his collar, but I am sure he will be glad to get rid of it.

Sam, what is the national honor society? It sounds very impressive.


----------



## dollyclaire (May 21, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> My archway out the back starting to flower.
> Oscar... I couldnt resist. LOL


Love the picture of the archway, so colourful. Poor Oscar I can just hear him saying " you are not taking my picture with this on are you? I look a right idiot in this " lol


----------



## dollyclaire (May 21, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Especially with winter so close- I gather you are working on the outside?


Yes I want to get at least one coat of the protective paint on. Shame it was so late in the year before they were able to come and erect it but I will get there eventually. Will post pictures when I am done


----------



## TNS (Nov 27, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> Silly thing is the sorest part of the process was the actual scan, and the pressure she needed to use to see what was going on.
> The dentist is confident he can fix both sets of teeth- he will reline them. Hopefully this will work, now my gums are so much tougher!


Good news on the sore gums, Julie. I hope the gall stones can be dealt with before they cause any pain. Wet and grey today, and I'm just about to get up -it's almost 9am! I'm not normally this lazy.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> YWIMC, (I wonder if anyone can work that one out?!) a shot of me with my flat mates- wearing the jersey- sorry you can see only the buds, sadly no other shots of it- no idea where it would have ended up! Dunedin, 1967 when I was twenty-one. the girls are Nam Geek on the left, Suan Lu on the right and the old lady is Souk Poo or 'grand mother'. She had come from mainland China as a girl- married and was the most wonderful cook, but had only enough English to work in a shop.


Nice memories for you.  No idea what YWIMC is... I will read on and see who has worked it out. Oh... young women in ??


----------



## Kathleendoris (Sep 20, 2012)

dollyclaire said:


> We have different rubbish bins that we put out, one is emptied every week by the local council. I have a bin for paper, cardboard, plastic and tins, one for glass, one for general domestic waste and a small food bin for leftovers, vegetable peelings etc. the council use the food bin offerings to make compost. The food bin is emptied every week, glass bin once a month and the others alternate weekly. Some councils have more bins than we do and employ people to check you have not put something in the bin that you shouldn't have! They are even thinking of fining people that make a mistake with the recycling which is just ridiculous as someone passing by on the day the bins are being collected could put something in your bin deliberately as their idea of fun! The bins are all lined up on the pavement on the collection day as you must have them out by 8am. In a small village with narrow pavements/sidewalks it does not make it easy for young mums with buggies/strollers to walk along to the shops, they have to go out onto the road at parts which is not good. I think recycling is good and we should do more but when petty officialdom gets involved it can make life more difficult than it should be.
> Time I got off my soapbox and got my working clothes on and get outside to do the painting I think lol


We have pretty much the same system, except we have no separate bin for glass. We are supposed to put bottles and jars in with the rest of the recycling, but this just feels WRONG, so I still take my bottles to the bottle bank. There is one in the village, so it is requires no great effort. Our garden waste is composted, but the food waste goes to an energy creation scheme of some sort - I am a bit vague on the detail.

I do worry about the vast amount of waste we have these days. Most of it seems to come from the excessive packaging which seems to surround everything we buy.


----------



## TNS (Nov 27, 2012)

Poledra65 said:


> Oh Dear God in heaven, I'm trying to type while holding my breath. Buster just let one go and I think I may need to leave the area. :hunf:  If you don't hear from me I may have passed out. :shock:


Time for gas mask?


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

5mmdpns said:


> Sam, the proverbial question -- what came first, the chicken or the egg? Well I found a sure way to figure this one out! And I am just now waiting for the answer to that age ole question! Zoe


Ha ha.. LOL :thumbup:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Just a case of wait and see, at present. I believe it is not even necessary to have surgery- this sort of thing is covered by the Health System, although there is inevitably a wait before it can be done- but better than having to have expensive Health Insurance. I am working on not rolling as I walk- as I think this will not help the right hip- but is difficult because of the nerve that is playing up.
someone is firing 'cannon' despite the rain - poor old Ringo- I doing my best to reassure him.



Kathleendoris said:


> Julie, while I would not wish gallstones on anyone, I rather hope that they do prove to be the root of whatever concerns the doctors have. It is good that they are giving you no pain and if they need treatment, the procedures these days are very straightforward. I hope your health system would cover that, should it be necessary. Now you just need to sort out the teeth and the hip and you will be as good as new!
> 
> Caren, it is good to have you back. I know this has been a very stressful time for you, but I am quite sure it has given you some wonderful memories which you will look back on, long after the negative bits have been forgotten.
> 
> ...


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

dollyclaire said:


> Yes I want to get at least one coat of the protective paint on. Shame it was so late in the year before they were able to come and erect it but I will get there eventually. Will post pictures when I am done


 :thumbup:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

NanaCaren said:


> Thank you it is good to be back nothing like my own bed. Coffee will resume in the morning my time. :-D I will post a night coffee.


Welcome back


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Kathleendoris said:


> Caren, it is good to have you back. I know this has been a very stressful time for you, but I am quite sure it has given you some wonderful memories which you will look back on, long after the negative bits have been forgotten.
> 
> It is very good to be back. the stress was not something I'd wish on anyone. There are good memories that will out weigh the bad. We placed fifth, awesome for a first year team I am told. The teens had a lot of fun, that was my main reason for agreeing to it. I avoided being interviewed again by stating my opinion off camera. My point was understood, even though a few thought I should give in and say what was wanted regardless. Was neat to meet Tory, I got a picture of him with Chrissy for Ashlei. The biggest negative was the no WIFI


----------



## TNS (Nov 27, 2012)

Sorlenna said:


> Caren, I feel sure you've already seen this, but I just came across it: http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/extermiknit
> 
> Maybe I'll try it out for someone I know!


Thanks Sorlenna, this is brilliant!


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Grandmapaula said:


> Hi Gwen, They put Beth in a regular room on Sun. morning and they also put her on a regular diet. They will start weaning her off the IV drugs today and start trying to control her pain with things she can take at home. If all goes well, she may come home by the end of the week! That'll be great, I think Lili really misses her - she's very clingy. Love, Paula


Well it sounds like she is recovering quite well. :thumbup:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

TNS said:


> Good news on the sore gums, Julie. I hope the gall stones can be dealt with before they cause any pain. Wet and grey today, and I'm just about to get up -it's almost 9am! I'm not normally this lazy.


Just the sort of day to tempt one to stay in bed a bit longer!- It is pouring here- which is good- the garden really needs it- and it is slowing the fireworks- although I guess that just means more for later on in the week!
It will be nice if I am able to eat with the teeth in!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Nice memories for you.  No idea what YWIMC is... I will read on and see who has worked it out. Oh... young women in ??


No, no-one even attempted! 'Your Wish Is My Command'!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Good morning from wet and cold Surrey. My sewing group (called the Coven by our husbands) comes this morning, then DD has a hosp appt at lunch time and DS arrives this afternoon from France to pick up yet another jet ski, so I am afraifd there is no chance of me catching up until this evening.

Healing, happy and peaceful hugs and vibes to everyone and photos of sunny Surrey.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Kathleendoris said:


> We have pretty much the same system, except we have no separate bin for glass. We are supposed to put bottles and jars in with the rest of the recycling, but this just feels WRONG, so I still take my bottles to the bottle bank. There is one in the village, so it is requires no great effort. Our garden waste is composted, but the food waste goes to an energy creation scheme of some sort - I am a bit vague on the detail.
> 
> I do worry about the vast amount of waste we have these days. Most of it seems to come from the excessive packaging which seems to surround everything we buy.


Polystyrene is the bane of my life- has to go out as rubbish. We have recycling bins and rubbish bags, but in a further year's time are changing to a simpler version of what you have in Britain.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> All I know so far is I have the two gall stones- not that I am in any particular pain from them! Thank you for the prayers!


I am glad to hear there is no pain. Fingers crossed for results next week.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from wet and cold Surrey. My sewing group (called the Coven by our husbands) comes this morning, then DD has a hosp appt at lunch time and DS arrives this afternoon from France to pick up yet another jet ski, so I am afraifd there is no chance of me catching up until this evening.
> 
> Healing, happy and peaceful hugs and vibes to everyone and photos of sunny Surrey.


I love lavenders!


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> Kathleendoris said:
> 
> 
> > It is very good to be back.
> ...


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> I love lavenders!


Evening Julie, yes they are still flowering and the dianthus are going mad with a load more buds. Tuesday hugs xxx


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> I am glad to hear there is no pain. Fingers crossed for results next week.


Thanks!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Evening Julie, yes they are still flowering and the dianthus are going mad with a load more buds. Tuesday hugs xxx


And I just caught the hugs in time- well with a generous hour and a half! Have a wonderful time with the 'Coven'!!!


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Good morning/afternoon/ evening from Great Bend. Today is Gy Fawkes day for those who celebrate it enjoy the bonfires. Wish I was there to celebrate too. 

Remember, remember the Fifth of November 
The Gunpowder Treason and plot 
I see no reason why Gunpowder Treason 
Should ever be forgot 

Guy Fawkes, Guy Fawkes 'twas his intent 
To blow up the King and the Parliament. 
Three score barrels of powder below 
Poor old England to overthrow 

Coffee this morning is early, figured seems I've been up for a while now might as well post before my day gets busy. Doing some rearranging to get ready for the holidays which seem to be sneaking up on me this year. :/ 

Nature taking over and old rain barrel.


----------



## TNS (Nov 27, 2012)

sugarsugar said:


> My archway out the back starting to flower.
> Oscar... I couldnt resist. LOL


What a colourful garden, and a sorry looking Oscar!


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> NanaCaren said:
> 
> 
> > Kathleendoris said:
> ...


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from wet and cold Surrey. My sewing group (called the Coven by our husbands) comes this morning, then DD has a hosp appt at lunch time and DS arrives this afternoon from France to pick up yet another jet ski, so I am afraifd there is no chance of me catching up until this evening.
> 
> Healing, happy and peaceful hugs and vibes to everyone and photos of sunny Surrey.


Good morning, you have a very full day planned. Make sure you take time this evening to put your feet up and relax.

Healing hugs back to you dear lady.

forgot to say how lovely your garden is still looking. :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## TNS (Nov 27, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> No, no-one even attempted! 'Your Wish Is My Command'!!!!!!!!!!


There must be a story behind this name; do tell!


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

TNS said:


> What a colourful garden, and a sorry looking Oscar!


 :thumbup:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

TNS said:


> There must be a story behind this name; do tell!


Some way back Poledra (Kaye) asked for a photo of my mohair intarsia jersey I knitted when I was about 19- hence YWIMC!

Typically for me I have no idea what page it is on!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Must get back to bed- I can barely keep my eyes open!


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> :thumbup: :thumbup: Multipurpose.


Everything has to be multipurpose saves on space in the cupboards. :-D The number of things Seth has found to use as egg cups is amazing. Now I have DJ (Danyel) here she likes boiled eggs as well, she loves the egg cups. Will have to make her some egg cosies to go with Seth's. Her eggs have to be hard boiled but I'm sure I can convert her to soft boiled. :roll:


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Angora1 said:


> I learned to recycle everything in Germany, so have continued here. We compost too. I use bio bags for my garbage too. Not as big as regular garbage bags but won't be lasting 200 years either. Because of the composting and buying much of our groceries from the farmers, we have very little garbage.


Some of the plastic bags we get from the supermarkets are biodegradable now, which I didn't realise until I stored some Christmas ornaments in them and found the bag had disintegrated by the following Christmas!


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

dollyclaire said:


> Love the picture of the archway, so colourful. Poor Oscar I can just hear him saying " you are not taking my picture with this on are you? I look a right idiot in this " lol


 :thumbup:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> No, no-one even attempted! 'Your Wish Is My Command'!!!!!!!!!!


Ah... very good! :thumbup:


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

pacer said:


> Welcome back Caren!
> 
> Kathy...the hat is adorable. Safe travels to you.
> 
> ...


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

KateB said:


> Some of the plastic bags we get from the supermarkets are biodegradable now, which I didn't realise until I stored some Christmas ornaments in them and found the bag had disintegrated by the following Christmas!


And don't they then leave a terrible mess?

We have 2 bins, one for any recyclables and one for the rest of th rubbish. Those with gardens get organic bins which anything organic goes into- so we have got one of the small ones and hte begs and David goes out when it fills up and finds a relevant bin in the neighbourhood to put it into. Should ring council to see if they will give us one.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

I would like to thank everyone for the warm welcome back. Was an event I am not likely to forget. I learned a few things while i was there, all for the best. Even though the cell phone service was poor at best a mifi will not help when the signal is being blocked, no matter how much you try to get it to work. :roll: 

Kathy this one is for you, Kaye's David my fav trucker and all truckers every where. THANK YOU !!!!!


----------



## TNS (Nov 27, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> Some way back Poledra (Kaye) asked for a photo of my mohair intarsia jersey I knitted when I was about 19- hence YWIMC!
> 
> Typically for me I have no idea what page it is on!


Ah ha, now I understand. I thought it was associated with the housing system! And I did see the photo with you wearing the sweater, and your house mates. Wonderful!
Sleep well, dear Julie.


----------



## TNS (Nov 27, 2012)

NanaCaren said:


> Everything has to be multipurpose saves on space in the cupboards. :-D The number of things Seth has found to use as egg cups is amazing. Now I have DJ (Danyel) here she likes boiled eggs as well, she loves the egg cups. Will have to make her some egg cosies to go with Seth's. Her eggs have to be hard boiled but I'm sure I can convert her to soft boiled. :roll:


When I was a child we used to get orange squash called Kia Ora (!!) and the cone shaped caps made great egg cups. We never used anything else.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Caught up, now bedtime for me.


----------



## TNS (Nov 27, 2012)

KateB said:


> Some of the plastic bags we get from the supermarkets are biodegradable now, which I didn't realise until I stored some Christmas ornaments in them and found the bag had disintegrated by the following Christmas!


I discovered this too. Thought we had mice as there were lots of plastic bag fragments in the drawer where I stored the bags until I realised that not every one had disintegrated as some were not biodegradable. But better than having mice!


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

TNS said:


> When I was a child we used to get orange squash called Kia Ora (!!) and the cone shaped caps made great egg cups. We never used anything else.


Mum had egg cups and we used small glasses sometimes. We had cosies to go over the eggs mostly ones the were sewn or sometimes just a napkin. there were a few of the egg cups that had their own covers those weren't used as often. Seth also likes to use the cosies as juice cup lids. Seth will be here today will be nice to see him. Might get to make cookies if we are lucky.


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> All I know so far is I have the two gall stones- not that I am in any particular pain from them! Thank you for the prayers!


Glad it's nothing more serious. Many people have gallstones and never know it - it's only when they start giving you pain that they become troublesome. If they do trouble you, then that is when you have to start thinking about surgery. Hope you and your gallstones can live happily together for many years!


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

Poledra65 said:


> Oh Dear God in heaven, I'm trying to type while holding my breath. Buster just let one go and I think I may need to leave the area. :hunf:  If you don't hear from me I may have passed out. :shock:


 :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

Designer1234 said:


> Happy Birthday to Solway -- I hope you get a nice big bone for your big day


Shirley - you are so talented - you have a beautiful card for every occasion x


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Designer1234 said:


> Happy Birthday to Solway -- I hope you get a nice big bone for your big day


That's gorgeous, Shirley but then all of your artwork is!!
Is the cortizone shot helping the shoulder pain?!
JuneK


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

thewren said:


> the think about bailee is that she is too young and experienced - and has no common sense where boys are concerned. I also worry about broken hearts - she is tough on the outside but a complete marshmallow inside.
> 
> sam


Oh boy! I see a worrying time ahead of you with all those raging hormones around your GD! I bet she never gives a thought to the state of her poor Grandpa!


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Angora1 said:


> Julie, sorry you have gall stones but glad it isn't something serious with the liver.


And I am, too. Gall stones are so easy to deal with these days. Not like the surgery I had over 30 yrs ago. Now it's out patient!
Hope you can have it dealt with before they give you problems. Great news about the dentures! Hope the eye appt. goes well.
JuneK


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Angora1 said:


> Lurker 2 wrote:
> Silly thing is the sorest part of the process was the actual scan, and the pressure she needed to use to see what was going on.
> The dentist is confident he can fix both sets of teeth- he will reline them. Hopefully this will work, now my gums are so much tougher!
> 
> ...


I don't remember any pressure or pain from the scan for my gall stones either.  Of course, that was a LOOOONG time ago. But seems that I just had some nasty chalky fluid to drink and then they did the scan.
JuneK


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

sugarsugar said:


> My archway out the back starting to flower.
> Oscar... I couldnt resist. LOL


Lovely picture of blue skies, sunshine and beautiful flowers. Something I don't think we're going to see much of here for a while. Poor Oscar! he looks so bewildered. I remember years ago when one of my dogs had an eye operation - these shields were not even invented. I had to buy a plastic bucket, cut the bottom out and thread something round the bottom to keep it on. I think it was bright orange! Poor dog nearly died of shame!


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

dollyclaire said:


> We have different rubbish bins that we put out, one is emptied every week by the local council. I have a bin for paper, cardboard, plastic and tins, one for glass, one for general domestic waste and a small food bin for leftovers, vegetable peelings etc. the council use the food bin offerings to make compost. The food bin is emptied every week, glass bin once a month and the others alternate weekly. Some councils have more bins than we do and employ people to check you have not put something in the bin that you shouldn't have! They are even thinking of fining people that make a mistake with the recycling which is just ridiculous as someone passing by on the day the bins are being collected could put something in your bin deliberately as their idea of fun! The bins are all lined up on the pavement on the collection day as you must have them out by 8am. In a small village with narrow pavements/sidewalks it does not make it easy for young mums with buggies/strollers to walk along to the shops, they have to go out onto the road at parts which is not good. I think recycling is good and we should do more but when petty officialdom gets involved it can make life more difficult than it should be.
> Time I got off my soapbox and got my working clothes on and get outside to do the painting I think lol


We are lucky down here. Only have two bins which both get emptied every week. One for recycling eg glass, paper, tins etc. and one for general waste. They are talking of bringing in another small one for food waste for composting. I have so little waste that often I don't put out any bins.


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> My archway out the back starting to flower.
> Oscar... I couldnt resist. LOL


Lovely garden...poor Oscar...he looks so embarrassed!
JuneK


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from wet and cold Surrey. My sewing group (called the Coven by our husbands) comes this morning, then DD has a hosp appt at lunch time and DS arrives this afternoon from France to pick up yet another jet ski, so I am afraifd there is no chance of me catching up until this evening.
> 
> Healing, happy and peaceful hugs and vibes to everyone and photos of sunny Surrey.


Hope the DD's hosp appt. is not for anything serious! thank you for your lovely garden pictures.
JuneK


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

*Birthdays*
Happy Birthday to Patches!

and Belated wishes to * busyworkerbee*

this is one time when the time difference matters!

Happy Happy Birthday to you both!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> Everything has to be multipurpose saves on space in the cupboards. :-D The number of things Seth has found to use as egg cups is amazing. Now I have DJ (Danyel) here she likes boiled eggs as well, she loves the egg cups. Will have to make her some egg cosies to go with Seth's. Her eggs have to be hard boiled but I'm sure I can convert her to soft boiled. :roll:


Is Danyel a girly girl, or a tomboy? Some of Dave's floral designs might be lovely for her, if the former is the case!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

KateB said:


> Some of the plastic bags we get from the supermarkets are biodegradable now, which I didn't realise until I stored some Christmas ornaments in them and found the bag had disintegrated by the following Christmas!


Ours usually state it if they are- but this is rarely the case- I mean there are very few that do seem to disintegrate!


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> I would like to thank everyone for the warm welcome back. Was an event I am not likely to forget. I learned a few things while i was there, all for the best. Even though the cell phone service was poor at best a mifi will not help when the signal is being blocked, no matter how much you try to get it to work. :roll:
> 
> Kathy this one is for you, Kaye's David my fav trucker and all truckers every where. THANK YOU !!!!!


So glad you made it through your 'ordeal' and are home safely in spite of the idiots on the highway.
Love your decorated hard hats...bet everyone there was envious of them.
JuneK


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Ah... very good! :thumbup:


I thought it quite clever- but you were the only one who rose to the challenge! Hope you are tucked up asleep in your cot!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

TNS said:


> Ah ha, now I understand. I thought it was associated with the housing system! And I did see the photo with you wearing the sweater, and your house mates. Wonderful!
> Sleep well, dear Julie.


Sleep has been a bit difficult with it being Guy Fawkes night here- but things seem to have settled down at last!
How are you, dear Lin?


----------



## jheiens (Jan 20, 2011)

Just saw that *busyworkerbee* has a birthday today.

Best wishes to you for a really wonderful day!!

Ohio Joy


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

TNS said:


> When I was a child we used to get orange squash called Kia Ora (!!) and the cone shaped caps made great egg cups. We never used anything else.


It is actually two words in Maori- meaning 'Hi!' or more accurately 'Be Well'- so is not THAT bad a choice for orange juice (squash).


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

TNS said:


> I discovered this too. Thought we had mice as there were lots of plastic bag fragments in the drawer where I stored the bags until I realised that not every one had disintegrated as some were not biodegradable. But better than having mice!


I speak from my experience this Summer- very definitely better than mice- and they do shred stuff up, don't they!


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> My archway out the back starting to flower.
> Oscar... I couldnt resist. LOL


Lovely garden, but that poor wee soul.....what an expressive face he has! My SIL's dog had one of those when they first started using them & my SIL was so embarrassed by all the strange looks they got when she was walking him that she said she wished she'd had one too to hide her blushes!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

angelam said:


> Glad it's nothing more serious. Many people have gallstones and never know it - it's only when they start giving you pain that they become troublesome. If they do trouble you, then that is when you have to start thinking about surgery. Hope you and your gallstones can live happily together for many years!


I am working on it Angelam! Seeing the doctor Tuesday to discuss my options!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

jknappva said:


> And I am, too. Gall stones are so easy to deal with these days. Not like the surgery I had over 30 yrs ago. Now it's out patient!
> Hope you can have it dealt with before they give you problems. Great news about the dentures! Hope the eye appt. goes well.
> JuneK


Bother, June you were online a moment ago but now you have signed out while I caught up! 
Thanks for the positive thoughts! Hope all is going well for you!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

jknappva said:


> I don't remember any pressure or pain from the scan for my gall stones either. Of course, that was a LOOOONG time ago. But seems that I just had some nasty chalky fluid to drink and then they did the scan.
> JuneK


All I had to do was the 6 hour fast! So a little discomfort one quickly forgets- I felt sorry for the lady who went through first. The Radiographer was late, and she had had to have a full bladder. but there obviously had been an accident because she was carrying her panties and she was worried because her skirt was wet-she was very grateful when I reassured her that nothing showed (which was quite true), I can understand her not wanting to put her panties back on!!!!!!! Poor soul had had a breast cancer, and had been desperately worried it had spread- Her son had brought her, and it was obvious he was fearing the worst.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

dollyclaire said:


> We have different rubbish bins that we put out, one is emptied every week by the local council. I have a bin for paper, cardboard, plastic and tins, one for glass, one for general domestic waste and a small food bin for leftovers, vegetable peelings etc. the council use the food bin offerings to make compost. The food bin is emptied every week, glass bin once a month and the others alternate weekly. Some councils have more bins than we do and employ people to check you have not put something in the bin that you shouldn't have! They are even thinking of fining people that make a mistake with the recycling which is just ridiculous as someone passing by on the day the bins are being collected could put something in your bin deliberately as their idea of fun! The bins are all lined up on the pavement on the collection day as you must have them out by 8am. In a small village with narrow pavements/sidewalks it does not make it easy for young mums with buggies/strollers to walk along to the shops, they have to go out onto the road at parts which is not good. I think recycling is good and we should do more but when petty officialdom gets involved it can make life more difficult than it should be.
> Time I got off my soapbox and got my working clothes on and get outside to do the painting I think lol


I quite agree with you, Dolly. We have 4 bins, one for food waste, one for garden rubbish (both emptied weekly) one for general rubbish and one for glass, plastics, paper and cardboard (emptied fortnightly). They refused to take the editor of the local paper's garden bin (unfortunate choice for them as he wrote about it!) as, when it was out in the street awaiting collection, someone passing put a plastic bag of dog poo into it!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

angelam said:


> We are lucky down here. Only have two bins which both get emptied every week. One for recycling eg glass, paper, tins etc. and one for general waste. They are talking of bringing in another small one for food waste for composting. I have so little waste that often I don't put out any bins.


We are going to be charged for having our bins emptied from 2015- they reckon this might discourage people from rubbishing everything holus bolus. My recycle bin already goes out only about once in 4 -6 weeks- and my rubbish has diminished amazingly without Fale- sometimes the only reason I get rid of it is because it is potentially smelly-like fish bones which I am not supposed to put in the compost evidently- but I have a small deep freeze where such things go till rubbish day. Which is later this morning!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

jheiens said:


> Just saw that *busyworkerbee* has a birthday today.
> 
> Best wishes to you for a really wonderful day!!
> 
> Ohio Joy


and Patches !!!!!!!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Good Afternoon Kate! how are things with you!?


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> *Birthdays*
> Happy Birthday to Patches!
> 
> and Belated wishes to * busyworkerbee*
> ...


From me too!


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> It is actually two words in Maori- meaning 'Hi!' or more accurately 'Be Well'- so is not THAT bad a choice for orange juice (squash).


Yes I remember Kia Ora. Knew it was Maori but didn't know the actual translation. Thanks for that Julie.


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> It is actually two words in Maori- meaning 'Hi!' or more accurately 'Be Well'- so is not THAT bad a choice for orange juice (squash).


Yes I remember Kia Ora. Knew it was Maori but didn't know the actual translation. Thanks for that Julie.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> We are going to be charged for having our bins emptied from 2015- they reckon this might discourage people from rubbishing everything holus bolus. My recycle bin already goes out only about once in 4 -6 weeks- and my rubbish has diminished amazingly without Fale- sometimes the only reason I get rid of it is because it is potentially smelly-like fish bones which I am not supposed to put in the compost evidently- but I have a small deep freeze where such things go till rubbish day. Which is later this morning!


What a good idea to keep them in the freezer! :thumbup:


----------



## kehinkle (Apr 30, 2011)

Pup lover said:


> We have the washable baskets, find they are a pain though. Could it be DH puts too much coffee in it? When we were at Rookies she had disposable baskets and filters to put your own in. I ordered them and they work great. I can use my flavored coffee DH has plain and its not near as expensive as the k-cups.


I've also seen filters for those baskets. Don't remember where.


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> and Patches !!!!!!!


Happy Birthday to you and all with birthdays today x


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Poledra65 said:


> Talked to my son a just a bit ago, poor girlfriend, he handed the phone to her and told her to say hi. Poor thing was a little shell shocked, she may as well learn now that he loves his momma. lol He said her family liked him when he went this past weekend to meet them.


Poor girl. She will open up with time but on the phone is difficult for sure. Shell shocked for sure. He really knows how to put a girl on the spot. :lol: :lol: :lol: I'm pretty sure you put her at ease.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

angelam said:


> Yes I remember Kia Ora. Knew it was Maori but didn't know the actual translation. Thanks for that Julie.


There are dialectal differences in translating it- very acceptable in the North, less so if you are from Gisborne way! Where it carries a meaning of 'Wake up' or 'Be alert'!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

Almost 8am here and I have just caught up.

I am feeling more myself today then I have for a week or so now.

Julie, glad that you are not in any pain.

Hi Kate, how are ya?

Happy Birthdays going out to busyworkerbee and Patches.      

The house is still asleep- for now.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

good morning Angora! Had that early morning coffee yet!?


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Sorlenna said:


> And that was why our Slinky was banned from cheese for life!


 :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> Almost 8am here and I have just caught up.
> 
> I am feeling more myself today then I have for a week or so now.
> 
> ...


Wow- Gage gets ready for school in such a short time?!


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

RookieRetiree said:


> I thought especially of you and of Caren's family when I made it...it could really work as a very versatile addition to the menu rotation. I found the chickpea flour in the aisle with the Asian and Indian food products....but the tahini was with the specialty jars of giardinara and sun-dried tomatoes near the pasta and pasta sauces. I got the last jar. I also found black rice (forbidden rice) which I'd seen a recipe for some time ago...it's a rice pudding type recipe. I'll post it when I make it---it's made with coconut milk.


 :thumbup:


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

thewren said:


> hickory is the silent type - you don't know a think until it hits you. rothlmao
> 
> sam


 :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :XD:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

am going to have to shut this thing down- it is over-heating badly! I'll have to look for a cooling system, I think!


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

darowil said:


> The worst car accident I have had was the one closest to home. So close that David heard it and wondered 'I wonder if that was Margie?' and it was! So when someone rang him he wasn't at all surprised. Only a broken rib with a slight bleed into the spleen which fortunatelly didn't develop into anything. David took the girls to his parents place (about 6 hours away at that stage) but had taken my handbag home with him so when I went to go home I had no key to get in the house! Ended up in for an extra day until a friend came with a young boy. So I went home and Luke got put through the toilet window.


I'll bet that was painful though. It is amazing the damage that can be done when cars aren't going fast, but then it explains the damage when they are going fast and lives lost. So glad you weren't hurt more but that sounds bad to me. Oh no, no key to get in the house. YIKES


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

Gage is usually up at 7am and on the bus by 7:50am.
He is home today as he is not feeling to good. Sore throat. Good thing his trip to the hospital was cancelled for today.


Lurker 2 said:


> Wow- Gage gets ready for school in such a short time?!


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> Part of the problem was that I was the only female who spoke up at the Student orientation, and they chose to read my words as a declaration that I was gay. It mean't an awful lot of the students were in awe of me- I came from a small rural community, whereas most of them had been through school from the first days together. This was apart from the Medical Students- but we did not really see much of them- their campus is slightly removed.
> Also when we were sitting tongue tied in tutorial I was often the one who 'broke the ice' - that did not help matters. I dared to think for myself- which was not encouraged at all.


Terrible shame of being labeled if you speak up as a woman. We can get punished, for sure. I remember one girl speaking up and the guy called her a Bxxxx. I thought about that one and realized if a man spoke up he would be courageous but it was different for a woman. I know Sam isn't that way and things have changed some. This was 30 years ago when I saw that happen.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Good Afternoon Kate! how are things with you!?


I'm fine thanks, Julie. I was at my exercise class this morning so feeling very virtuous now! Going to iron this afternoon then put my feet up. We've got Luke all day tomorrow, so I'll be tired by tomorrow night, but 'happy' tired! Spent £100 on clothes for him on Friday, and had a ball choosing them all - seems a lot of money, but I'll split it between his birthday and Christmas.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> Oh well, probably better to know now rather than later!
> 
> Hopefully you are tucked up in bed, and sleeping soundly by now!


Yes, because they can change the medication. Anything that can damage the liver should be monitored in my opinion.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> Gage is usually up at 7am and on the bus by 7:50am.
> He is home today as he is not feeling to good. Sore throat. Good thing his trip to the hospital was cancelled for today.


Hope Gage's throat gets better quickly!


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

darowil said:


> On the first row Sam the repeat is 12 stitches. Was about to say I can't remember it but then remembered that I had printed it.
> So the repeat is P2, YO,K1,YO,P2,K2, K2TOG,K3. that is 2+0=2(3) +1=3(4) +0=3 (5) +2=5(7) +2=7(9) +2=9(10) +3=12(13) This is the number of stiches used to do each bit the = is the stitches in total that it has used. In brackets are the total number of stitches you will have in the repeat at this time. (the yo is 0 for stitches used as no stitch is used, but increases the count by one, the k2tog uses 2 stitches but increases the count by only one). So you use up 12 stitches and finish with 13.
> Row 2 repeat doesn't change the numbers so here it is without the number of stitches you actually have.
> P6,K2,P3,K2 6+2=8 +3=11 +2=13 (the number you finished with in row 1).


This is what I came up with too. Perhaps the cast on count was off and that's why he ended up with one out in left field.
:?:


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

darowil said:


> Did you by some chance mean inexperienced?


thewren wrote:
the think about bailee is that she is too young and experienced - and has no common sense where boys are concerned. I also worry about broken hearts - she is tough on the outside but a complete marshmallow inside.

sam
_______________________________________

:lol: :lol: :lol: I was wondering the same thing. :wink:


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

Me to, we went trick or treating in the rain here on Halloween night and I am sure it is finally caught up with him.  Luke will look so smart wearing all the clothes you got him. I love the little overalls.


KateB said:


> Hope Gage's throat gets better quickly!


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> The thing was I had no idea the feast was on- and it looked like I had turned up to eat- v. Embarrassing.


I know what you mean. I don't like being singled out and love being in the background.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

sugarsugar said:


> Hi everyone, I am up to page 52. I took mum to get sorted out for a moon boot thingy. We got one that you can pump air for the inner part for better support as she has SKINNY ankles. Walking with that on there is hardly any pain, but something is still making her limp. The orthodic girl seems to be agreeing with doc now that it is more likely a fracture or injury rather than arthritis. Nuclear scan on Friday. So a busy day today, although I did manage to bring my cousin and mum to my place for lunch and we sat outside for a while. Oscar seems to be getting used to the lampshade thingy a bit better, but SO funny to watch!!


Hope they can help your mom and get her out of pain.

What a gorgeous flowering area you have. Quite a little paradise. I love it. Sitting outside with your cousin and mom for lunch must have been so lovely.

Poor little Oscar. What a cutie pie he is.


----------



## purl2diva (Feb 25, 2011)

KateB said:


> What a good idea to keep them in the freezer! :thumbup:


That is my strategy as well.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

dollyclaire said:


> :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:
> He is curled up beside me making contented noises as I have my first cup of the day and catching up with the TP. The sun is trying to come up and it is dry so as soon as I am done with the coffee I will get up and go and do some more painting of the summerhouse as the forecast is for rain, rain and more rain. I want to get at least one coat on so the wood is protected


Hope Solway enjoyed his birthday and that you can get the summerhouse painted. :thumbup:


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

gagesmom said:


> Almost 8am here and I have just caught up.
> 
> I am feeling more myself today then I have for a week or so now.
> 
> ...


Good morning Gagesmom. Good to hear you sounding more like your usual cheery self x


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

NanaCaren said:


> I did laugh at that so hard that Sara had to see what I was laughing at. :shock:


 :wink: So nice to laugh isn't it. Good for us so thanks Caren and Poledra. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

Hi angelam, it's great to be back. It may sound funny but it feels like Iwas gone. I am feeling more happy this morning and even though Gage is home sick with a sore throat I am looking forward to the two of us spending the day together.


angelam said:


> Good morning Gagesmom. Good to hear you sounding more like your usual cheery self x


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Bother, June you were online a moment ago but now you have signed out while I caught up!
> Thanks for the positive thoughts! Hope all is going well for you!


Yes, I went to spend a few minutes with friends for coffee. You seem to have a several health issues to deal with although, thankfully, none of them appear to be serious at this time. although not being able to eat comfortably is not healthy. I'm doing fine, Julie...just keep plodding along.
Decided to make some Christmas presents and don't ask me why I waited until 6 weeks before the day to start!!!
Did you ever lay back down to catch a nap?
Hugs,
JuneK


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

Morning June. :-D


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

So glad they are idenitfying your mum's problem now. Glad the boot thing is helping her some. Also gla tht Oscar is adjusting to the collar thing since his surgery. they can be funny to watch. Hope all else is progressing well.



sugarsugar said:


> Hi everyone, I am up to page 52. I took mum to get sorted out for a moon boot thingy. We got one that you can pump air for the inner part for better support as she has SKINNY ankles. Walking with that on there is hardly any pain, but something is still making her limp. The orthodic girl seems to be agreeing with doc now that it is more likely a fracture or injury rather than arthritis. Nuclear scan on Friday. So a busy day today, although I did manage to bring my cousin and mum to my place for lunch and we sat outside for a while. Oscar seems to be getting used to the lampshade thingy a bit better, but SO funny to watch!!


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

KateB said:


> I'm fine thanks, Julie. I was at my exercise class this morning so feeling very virtuous now! Going to iron this afternoon then put my feet up. We've got Luke all day tomorrow, so I'll be tired by tomorrow night, but 'happy' tired! Spent £100 on clothes for him on Friday, and had a ball choosing them all - seems a lot of money, but I'll split it between his birthday and Christmas.


Lovely shopping haul Kate! Wish my GCs were still small. They now range from 12 (going on 20) to 18 and the last thing they want is Grandma choosing their clothes!


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

dollyclaire said:


> We have different rubbish bins that we put out, one is emptied every week by the local council. I have a bin for paper, cardboard, plastic and tins, one for glass, one for general domestic waste and a small food bin for leftovers, vegetable peelings etc. the council use the food bin offerings to make compost. The food bin is emptied every week, glass bin once a month and the others alternate weekly. Some councils have more bins than we do and employ people to check you have not put something in the bin that you shouldn't have! They are even thinking of fining people that make a mistake with the recycling which is just ridiculous as someone passing by on the day the bins are being collected could put something in your bin deliberately as their idea of fun! The bins are all lined up on the pavement on the collection day as you must have them out by 8am. In a small village with narrow pavements/sidewalks it does not make it easy for young mums with buggies/strollers to walk along to the shops, they have to go out onto the road at parts which is not good. I think recycling is good and we should do more but when petty officialdom gets involved it can make life more difficult than it should be.
> Time I got off my soapbox and got my working clothes on and get outside to do the painting I think lol


Whenever government gets involved it does seem to get complicated. I just saw the movie Inequality For All and found it quite interesting.


----------



## Patches39 (Oct 27, 2012)

sugarsugar said:


> My archway out the back starting to flower.
> Oscar... I couldnt resist. LOL


Lovely flowers, Oscar does not look happy


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

Morning Angora, purl2diva, Gwen.    


Hi Patches, Happy Birthday dear friend. May your day be filled with love and joy.

May you also get spoiled rotten and love every minute of it. :thumbup:


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

gagesmom said:


> Hi angelam, it's great to be back. It may sound funny but it feels like Iwas gone. I am feeling more happy this morning and even though Gage is home sick with a sore throat I am looking forward to the two of us spending the day together.


 :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

dollyclaire said:


> Yes I want to get at least one coat of the protective paint on. Shame it was so late in the year before they were able to come and erect it but I will get there eventually. Will post pictures when I am done


Looking forward to that. Hope you get the weather you need. It's sunny here right now.


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

angelam said:


> Happy Birthday to you and all with birthdays today x


And happy birthday to all from me, too!
JuneK


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

sugarsugar said:


> Nice memories for you.  No idea what YWIMC is... I will read on and see who has worked it out. Oh... young women in ??


Is it your wish is my command?


----------



## Patches39 (Oct 27, 2012)

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from wet and cold Surrey. My sewing group (called the Coven by our husbands) comes this morning, then DD has a hosp appt at lunch time and DS arrives this afternoon from France to pick up yet another jet ski, so I am afraifd there is no chance of me catching up until this evening.
> 
> Healing, happy and peaceful hugs and vibes to everyone and photos of sunny Surrey.


Just lovely, :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> Morning June. :-D


Good morning, Melody!! So glad you feel more like yourself today. But sorry to hear Gage has a sore throat. Hope it doesn't develop into anything more.
Do you have a busy day planned other than spending time with your darling boy?
JuneK


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

Just heard dh he is up and about. He is getting the woodstove going and turned on the kettle. Going to spend some time with him before Gage wakes up.

Love to all.

See ya later on.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Kathleendoris said:


> We have pretty much the same system, except we have no separate bin for glass. We are supposed to put bottles and jars in with the rest of the recycling, but this just feels WRONG, so I still take my bottles to the bottle bank. There is one in the village, so it is requires no great effort. Our garden waste is composted, but the food waste goes to an energy creation scheme of some sort - I am a bit vague on the detail.
> 
> I do worry about the vast amount of waste we have these days. Most of it seems to come from the excessive packaging which seems to surround everything we buy.


Yes, our grocery store is also very good about having a large organic selection and local farmers selling fresh veggies there, so when I can't get to the Farmer's Markets it is still nice at the store, however, they started wrapping individual peppers in plastic wrap. I called the store to see if it was biodegradable and they said no. Apparently so many of us complained as that is the opposite of the wants of people using organic. We just want plain old-fashioned food with no toxins sprayed on it and no extra waste for the garbage. Can you imagine every single pepper was wrapped in plastic. Never could figure out why they did that one. So wasteful and a pain to open each one too. :roll:


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

TNS said:


> Time for gas mask?


 :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: 
Wish I'd thought of that. :thumbup:


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Happy Birthday BusyWorkerBee!!! Wishing you many, many more!


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

NanaCaren said:


> Kathleendoris said:
> 
> 
> > Caren, it is good to have you back. I know this has been a very stressful time for you, but I am quite sure it has given you some wonderful memories which you will look back on, long after the negative bits have been forgotten.
> ...


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> No, no-one even attempted! 'Your Wish Is My Command'!!!!!!!!!!


I attempted before I read this Julie. Didn't have time yesterday but you will find my post later. I hadn't seen this post yet and just posted it a few minutes ago. :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: I used the internet finally as I was stuck on Young Women in or International. I typed in google, what does YWIMC mean in New Zealand and got the answer.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from wet and cold Surrey. My sewing group (called the Coven by our husbands) comes this morning, then DD has a hosp appt at lunch time and DS arrives this afternoon from France to pick up yet another jet ski, so I am afraifd there is no chance of me catching up until this evening.
> 
> Healing, happy and peaceful hugs and vibes to everyone and photos of sunny Surrey.


Lovely, I have lots of lavender too and just love it. Sure doesn't take long for it to become huge plants either. :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Patches39 (Oct 27, 2012)

NanaCaren said:


> Good morning/afternoon/ evening from Great Bend. Today is Gy Fawkes day for those who celebrate it enjoy the bonfires. Wish I was there to celebrate too.
> 
> Remember, remember the Fifth of November
> The Gunpowder Treason and plot
> ...


Lovely coffee cups, have mind and ready to join you. :-D


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Purple, You made me laugh with DH calling your group the Coven. :XD: Hope his appointment is just routine and nothing wrong.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

KateB said:


> Some of the plastic bags we get from the supermarkets are biodegradable now, which I didn't realise until I stored some Christmas ornaments in them and found the bag had disintegrated by the following Christmas!


Oh no. Glad it wasn't wool in there. They sure have their place, but that wasn't one of them. :roll:


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

KateB said:


> I'm fine thanks, Julie. I was at my exercise class this morning so feeling very virtuous now! Going to iron this afternoon then put my feet up. We've got Luke all day tomorrow, so I'll be tired by tomorrow night, but 'happy' tired! Spent £100 on clothes for him on Friday, and had a ball choosing them all - seems a lot of money, but I'll split it between his birthday and Christmas.


It is so easy to get carried away when buying things for the grands. I have Seth today Grant is dropping him off on his way to work. A happy tired is the best kind of tired to be.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

NanaCaren said:


> I would like to thank everyone for the warm welcome back. Was an event I am not likely to forget. I learned a few things while i was there, all for the best. Even though the cell phone service was poor at best a mifi will not help when the signal is being blocked, no matter how much you try to get it to work. :roll:
> 
> Kathy this one is for you, Kaye's David my fav trucker and all truckers every where. THANK YOU !!!!!


Love the new avatar. Really quite huge and I know a lot of effort went into this, more than I can even imagine.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

TNS said:


> Ah ha, now I understand. I thought it was associated with the housing system! And I did see the photo with you wearing the sweater, and your house mates. Wonderful!
> Sleep well, dear Julie.


Yes, thought it had to do with the women and dorms and some international organization.


----------



## Patches39 (Oct 27, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> *Birthdays*
> Happy Birthday to Patches!
> 
> and Belated wishes to * busyworkerbee*
> ...


Thanks :-D


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

jknappva said:


> That's gorgeous, Shirley but then all of your artwork is!!
> Is the cortizone shot helping the shoulder pain?!
> JuneK


Yes, did you get any relief????


----------



## Patches39 (Oct 27, 2012)

KateB said:


> From me too!


Thanks :-D


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

Love the new avatar Caren. Congratulations on coming 5th. That sounds really good for a first time. Does that mean you'll be doing all over again next year?? Hope we can find a way of seeing on TV over here when it comes out.


----------



## Patches39 (Oct 27, 2012)

angelam said:


> Happy Birthday to you and all with birthdays today x


 :-D thanks


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Happy Birthday to Patches and Busyworkerbee, but as Julie said, it is Belated for Busyworkerbee.


----------



## Patches39 (Oct 27, 2012)

gagesmom said:


> Almost 8am here and I have just caught up.
> 
> I am feeling more myself today then I have for a week or so now.
> 
> ...


Thanks :lol:


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Angora1 said:


> :wink: So nice to laugh isn't it. Good for us so thanks Caren and Poledra. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


Yes it is good to laugh and even better when you can laugh at yourself.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

jknappva said:


> So glad you made it through your 'ordeal' and are home safely in spite of the idiots on the highway.
> Love your decorated hard hats...bet everyone there was envious of them.
> JuneK


Yes, I meant to comment on the hard hats. Great job! Did you paint them or group effort?


----------



## Patches39 (Oct 27, 2012)

KateB said:


> Hope Gage's throat gets better quickly!


Ditto


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> All I had to do was the 6 hour fast! So a little discomfort one quickly forgets- I felt sorry for the lady who went through first. The Radiographer was late, and she had had to have a full bladder. but there obviously had been an accident because she was carrying her panties and she was worried because her skirt was wet-she was very grateful when I reassured her that nothing showed (which was quite true), I can understand her not wanting to put her panties back on!!!!!!! Poor soul had had a breast cancer, and had been desperately worried it had spread- Her son had brought her, and it was obvious he was fearing the worst.


Oh no, that poor lady, and not just because of her accident, but the reason she was there. So sad.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> We are going to be charged for having our bins emptied from 2015- they reckon this might discourage people from rubbishing everything holus bolus. My recycle bin already goes out only about once in 4 -6 weeks- and my rubbish has diminished amazingly without Fale- sometimes the only reason I get rid of it is because it is potentially smelly-like fish bones which I am not supposed to put in the compost evidently- but I have a small deep freeze where such things go till rubbish day. Which is later this morning!


I also use the deep freeze for food that doesn't get composted. Keeps the garbage from inviting unwanted critters.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

kehinkle said:


> I've also seen filters for those baskets. Don't remember where.


You've been so many places, I'm not surprised you don't remember where. :wink:


----------



## Patches39 (Oct 27, 2012)

gagesmom said:


> Morning Angora, purl2diva, Gwen.
> 
> Hi Patches, Happy Birthday dear friend. May your day be filled with love and joy.
> 
> May you also get spoiled rotten and love every minute of it. :thumbup:


Thanks so much, family lives out of town will Waite and see. :-D :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Patches39 (Oct 27, 2012)

jknappva said:


> And happy birthday to all from me, too!
> JuneK


Thanks


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

gagesmom, so glad you are starting to feel better. You've been through a lot recently in every way. Stress, dental work, infection, on and on. I think selling a house is enough alone but top it off with everything else and you wouldn't be normal if you hadn't been tired.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Angora1 said:


> Congratulations on placing so high!!!! :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


Thank you, I was surprised for sure. the swing arm broke on day two, we got a -8 feet. Not sure what day three was but it beat most of the others because our pumpkin didn't pie. That means break as it came out of the sling net.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> good morning Angora! Had that early morning coffee yet!?


Good early morning to you!!! 2:54 am tomorrow in New Zealand. Yes, got the coffee first thing. :thumbup:


----------



## Patches39 (Oct 27, 2012)

Angora1 said:


> Happy Birthday to Patches and Busyworkerbee, but as Julie said, it is Belated for Busyworkerbee.


Thanks


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> am going to have to shut this thing down- it is over-heating badly! I'll have to look for a cooling system, I think!


Our computer used to overheat and then it burned out. I think it should have been a recall that never happened. Hope this doesn't happen to your computer. Didn't start a fire, just burned out the components so the power board didn't work any more.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

gagesmom said:


> Gage is usually up at 7am and on the bus by 7:50am.
> He is home today as he is not feeling to good. Sore throat. Good thing his trip to the hospital was cancelled for today.


Hope he feels better soon. Perhaps you were also fighting something off.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Patches39 said:


> Lovely coffee cups, have mind and ready to join you. :-D


Thanks they are one of my resent favs. Just getting to mine have been busy decided I need coffee now.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

KateB said:


> I'm fine thanks, Julie. I was at my exercise class this morning so feeling very virtuous now! Going to iron this afternoon then put my feet up. We've got Luke all day tomorrow, so I'll be tired by tomorrow night, but 'happy' tired! Spent £100 on clothes for him on Friday, and had a ball choosing them all - seems a lot of money, but I'll split it between his birthday and Christmas.


You sure did well with your shopping. I'm sure he needed new clothes as quickly as they grow, but I also know you keep him in fashion, for sure. Love watching him grow. Such a beautiful child. We will need photos of him wearing the clothes too. :wink:


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Angora1 said:


> Love the new avatar. Really quite huge and I know a lot of effort went into this, more than I can even imagine.


Well thank you. We figured out that about 2 weeks worth of hours at the least and that doesn't count the running to get parts.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

purl2diva said:


> That is my strategy as well.


Sounds like there are several of us. I learned it from my mother.

Oops, nothing there to say we were talking about putting food scraps that don't get composted in the freezer till garbage day.


----------



## Patches39 (Oct 27, 2012)

Well I have had my coffee first cup, and will get dressed and ready to start my day. Today is the day that I volunteer, this time I am going to the cancer floor with cookies and drinks, in honor of my son, who died on this day, my birthday, so will see you guys later.  
And yes it is a blessed day :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

gagesmom said:


> Morning Angora, purl2diva, Gwen.
> 
> Hi Patches, Happy Birthday dear friend. May your day be filled with love and joy.
> 
> May you also get spoiled rotten and love every minute of it. :thumbup:


Morning to you too. Funny, but after the musical where DS played an Irish character and sang and spoke with it, I feel like saying Top of the Mornin' to ya'. Don't even know if that is actually Irish, but it felt lovely to say it. :wink:

Busyworkerbee has a birthday too. Well, it probably was yesterday since her time is different than ours.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

angelam said:


> Love the new avatar Caren. Congratulations on coming 5th. That sounds really good for a first time. Does that mean you'll be doing all over again next year?? Hope we can find a way of seeing on TV over here when it comes out.


Thank you thought it would be a nice change. It was very good for a first year. I am not doing next year the rest of the team will most likely be. I hope you see it too. I was told you can find last years on you tube. I will have to check and see.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Darowil, the cup you posted reminds me of the hats you did. I didn't know there was a game too.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Patches, anything special planned for today?

I hope you have something wonderful to do.

I just read your post above and commented, so this was already answered.


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

5mmdpns said:


> Sam, the proverbial question -- what came first, the chicken or the egg? Well I found a sure way to figure this one out! And I am just now waiting for the answer to that age ole question! Zoe


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :XD:


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

NanaCaren said:


> Yes it is good to laugh and even better when you can laugh at yourself.


That is harder to do, but I find myself doing it quite often.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

NanaCaren said:


> Well thank you. We figured out that about 2 weeks worth of hours at the least and that doesn't count the running to get parts.


Oh my. Quite intensive isn't it. Glad it is over now and you can get back to normal. Hope the memories will all be wonderful.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Love the new avatar and all that it represents as "family time together". So glad you placed so well in the events. I was able to watch the 2012 contest and was thrilled to see the Mythbuster's crew there. There are some very die-hard chunker (chuckers?) who have been at this since the first one was done (20+ years ago?). You have a lot invested in the machine and I can see getting a couple more years' experience.



NanaCaren said:


> Thank you thought it would be a nice change. It was very good for a first year. I am not doing next year the rest of the team will most likely be. I hope you see it too. I was told you can find last years on you tube. I will have to check and see.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Patches39 said:


> Well I have had my coffee first cup, and will get dressed and ready to start my day. Today is the day that I volunteer, this time I am going to the cancer floor with cookies and drinks, in honor of my son, who died on this day, my birthday, so will see you guys later.
> And yes it is a blessed day :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


Patches, what a lovely way to honor your son. Sorry to hear you lost him and on your birthday, but I can't think of a lovelier way to honor him.
A blessed day for sure. Big Hugs


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

thewren said:


> i bet once you really get started you will zoom through.
> 
> sam


~~~IF I could just get started! They did send me 11 photos that will help.....I think. Unfortunately, some of the photos are incomplete, so it's hard to see where the cable of the needle is. That, I have found, is an important part of the understanding. Like the scarf....it needs to be done in quiet with concentration. Keeping fingers & toes crossed! Can't cross the eyes...it would be too hard to see the pictures! :lol: 
Carol il/oh


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Happy Birthday Patches!!! You are a sister of the heart and I wish you many, many more blessed days. Hope this day is extra special for you.


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> YWIMC, (I wonder if anyone can work that one out?!)
> 
> ~~~Young Women in Mid-conversation......right?


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Time to go make some coffee using the disposable cups, filters and tops. I buy them in bulk on Amazon and keep a carousel filled with them. I like to make my flavored coffees and DH drinks 50/50 coffee (1/2 decaf and 1/2 regular). I like mine stronger than he does so I use a marker to label the disposable cups. Breakfast will be a free range egg (thanks to DS who brought them from his local farmer) and pumpkin bread.

Another day of knitting on the Christmas stocking redo and hope to get to the end of the chart today. I'm worrying more about what I'm not doing than what I'm doing at this stage.

I'm thinking of creating a compost system for next year; we don't have a community one. We have 2 recycle bins; one for paper/cardboard and the other for glass, aluminum and plastic.

Good day--Good evening to all.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

DITTO!


Angora1 said:


> Patches, what a lovely way to honor your son. Sorry to hear you lost him and on your birthday, but I can't think of a lovelier way to honor him.
> A blessed day for sure. Big Hugs


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

darowil said:


> Go to the link under this post and find my workshop on magic loop- that should tell you all need to know. Can get away with a 80cm (30inch), but may be easier with the next size up. WIth all those stitches you may need an even bigger one to get the loops on both size. But look at the workshop and see the principle- you may then be able to juggle what you have with one loop for a while. Google travelling loop that may help (pretty sure that is what the 1 loop is called but it is a bit fussy as to when it works so isn't used all that often. But in this situation I think it looks like it could work. The first inch or so is going to be difficult however you do it (just need to move from impossible to difficult!) but it looks like it should be easier once you get a bit of length in it.


~~~Thank you!


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Good day to all...some on Tues. & some on Wed. Just wanted to say hello to all. I'm going to go check out the daily digest now an then off to check up with surgeon from neck doings...will ttyl.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Good day to all...some on Tues. & some on Wed. Just wanted to say hello to all. I'm going to go check out the daily digest now an then off to check up with surgeon from neck doings...will ttyl.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Gweniepooh said:


> Happy Birthday Patches!!! You are a sister of the heart and I wish you many, many more blessed days. Hope this day is extra special for you.


Hi Gwen. What day is Marianne having her surgery done? Want to be sure and send up prayers at the expected time.

Hope all goes well with your check-up and that you aren't still in pain.


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

Angora1 said:


> cmaliza wrote:
> ~~~Angora, have you been there? Has your friend? It is reasonably close to my DS's home....I'm gonna' go visit next trip to Ohio. Thanks for the info! CArol il/oh
> 
> No, I've never been there but I should when we are down next time. DH will be giving a concert in Cleveland and I plan on being with my mother but we might drive back up to Cleve. to see our friends. Awwww, probably a Sunday though. Well, will be fun to go there sometime.


~~~Where in Cleveland is the concert? We should try to coordinate at trip to Cleveland at the same time! 'Twould be fun to see you again. :thumbup: We will be there mid-Nov for a couple of days, and then again in early Dec. for a few days.


----------



## Kathleendoris (Sep 20, 2012)

Happy birthday to Patches and Busyworkerbee (even if I am a little late with that one). Patches, this must be a bittersweet occasion for you, but I am so glad you have found a positive way to mark the day.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Good morning from snowy Wyoming. DH's off to Michigan this morning and DS won't be leaving San Antonio until late tonight or very early tomorrow.


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

pacer said:


> Absolutely...will have to be next year though. I am coming up on our "busy time" at work so don't think I will see much free time before the end of the year. I would love to come to your cottage for a weekend getaway and it would be lovely to check out the area and of course sit on the porch and knit. Is the porch bug free?


~~~For the most part we are bug free....but there are spiders. They don't bother us...they just eat the bugs! It will have to be next summer...the place is closed up for the winter.  BUT....keep your schedule open...we'll plan! Anyone else is welcome, too. :thumbup: I love this idea!
Carol il/oh


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> And that was why our Slinky was banned from cheese for life!


 :shock: :XD:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

thewren said:


> hickory is the silent type - you don't know a think until it hits you. rothlmao
> 
> sam


Yes so is Buster, we can usually tell, unless Sphynx is in the room, then we have to try to figure out which one. LOL!!


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

Mornin' All...Tuesday AM. We're off with the DH to see the rheumatologist to see what gives with the "Mystery Disease". Earlier blood tests showed unhealthy levels of stuff...we'll see if changes made a difference. We may have to go back to monthly infusions on a regular basis. Could be worse!

Sam...congrats to Lexi! Great honor! Well done by Bailee, too!

We in Chicago are basking in the Bears' victory over Green Bay last night. (basically, I think it was a fluke). But, we'll take it.
Everyone have a good day....I hope to get back from the doc and try to figure out magic loop & the geometric pillow.

best thoughts to all....Carol il/oh


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

thewren said:


> the think about bailee is that she is too young and experienced - and has no common sense where boys are concerned. I also worry about broken hearts - she is tough on the outside but a complete marshmallow inside.
> 
> sam


Oh no, well, I guess it's bound to happen sooner or later, just give her words of wisdom when you can sneak them in and hopefully they (or some of them) will stick. 
In a those ways a boy is easier than a girl I think.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> Night all, off to bed,
> 
> See you tomorrow.


Hope you had sweet dreams.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

darowil said:


> The worst car accident I have had was the one closest to home. So close that David heard it and wondered 'I wonder if that was Margie?' and it was! So when someone rang him he wasn't at all surprised. Only a broken rib with a slight bleed into the spleen which fortunatelly didn't develop into anything. David took the girls to his parents place (about 6 hours away at that stage) but had taken my handbag home with him so when I went to go home I had no key to get in the house! Ended up in for an extra day until a friend came with a young boy. So I went home and Luke got put through the toilet window.


Oh my! I'm glad it was nothing worse than it was, thank goodness someone had a small child that could fit in.  I'm rather glad you didn't try it.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Part of the problem was that I was the only female who spoke up at the Student orientation, and they chose to read my words as a declaration that I was gay. It mean't an awful lot of the students were in awe of me- I came from a small rural community, whereas most of them had been through school from the first days together. This was apart from the Medical Students- but we did not really see much of them- their campus is slightly removed.
> Also when we were sitting tongue tied in tutorial I was often the one who 'broke the ice' - that did not help matters. I dared to think for myself- which was not encouraged at all.


Their loss I'd say.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

cmaliza said:


> ~~~Where in Cleveland is the concert? We should try to coordinate at trip to Cleveland at the same time! 'Twould be fun to see you again. :thumbup: We will be there mid-Nov for a couple of days, and then again in early Dec. for a few days.


I would love to do that. Not sure it will work out this trip since I won't be with DH but with my mother. I do make trips down to see my mom where it might work and I would just love to see you. You can give me some knitting tips and probably lots of other tips too.

The concert is around the 23rd and I don't know where. He's not home. If you still want to know pm me. Next time I will let you know ahead and I will plan to go if you are there. Might stop at our friends' house on the way home but that will be quick. I have a feeling we will go straight home from my mom's though since these friends were just here.

I'm so thrilled you want to meet and I will make a point of it. 
Are you ever there in the summer?


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

dollyclaire said:


> [Poledra65 wrote:
> I have a Keurig and I use it all the time, I have the little basket that you can use whatever coffee you choose in it most of the time. For the first cup I use as much coffee as I need, then the next cup I only add about half as much to the grounds already in the basket (as long as it's the same day) and it works great, I save a lot on coffee that way.
> I agree, everything tastes better in the Keurig.
> 
> quote=Pup lover]We have the washable baskets, find they are a pain though. Could it be DH puts too much coffee in it? When we were at Rookies she had disposable baskets and filters to put your own in. I ordered them and they work great. I can use my flavored coffee DH has plain and its not near as expensive as the k-cups.


We have similar coffee makers like the Keurig here in UK like Tassimo but you can not get a basket to put your own coffee in you have to buy the coffee from Tassimo. A bit if a pain if you like weaker coffee and of course much more expensive! I like the milk/creamer but even to buy more of them if you like to use two at a time is expensive. But the coffee is good, I just add more hot milk and some water to mine which helps to make the coffee a bit weaker[/quote]

Ooh, hopefully they will come up with one soon, I would imagine that they will be losing business to the other types of single use coffee makers that do have the reusable baskets. 
Yes, people are more likely to recycle if it's not a time consuming thing to do. I like that we just drive or walk through the driveway, drop your things in a large bin and then the disadvantaged adults do the sorting and then it's all shipped to the actual recycling center. It's great as it creates jobs as well.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> I did laugh at that so hard that Sara had to see what I was laughing at. :shock:


 :XD: :XD:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

darowil said:


> Maybe I should post different ones of mine- most aren't fancy, but usually from somehwere I have been (or Maryanne, she usually gets me one when she travels as well).
> So first one is not anywhere I have been- this one is actually Davids- not that he would want to own it! SIL introdueced to Angry Birds close to Christmas last year and much to our mazement and amusement David spent ages playing it. Hence when Maryanne was filling a Christmas stocking for him she couldn't resist this.


 :thumbup:


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Poledra65 said:


> Good morning from snowy Wyoming. DH's off to Michigan this morning and DS won't be leaving San Antonio until late tonight or very early tomorrow.


A winter wonderland. Still no snow here and I don't mind waiting at all.


----------



## TNS (Nov 27, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> *Birthdays*
> Happy Birthday to Patches!
> 
> and Belated wishes to * busyworkerbee*
> ...


Oh dear, I missed your birthday Busyworkerbee. I hope it was the best ever and that you have a wonderful year ahead of you.
And a very happy birthday and subsequent year to you too, dear Patches!


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

cmaliza said:


> Mornin' All...Tuesday AM. We're off with the DH to see the rheumatologist to see what gives with the "Mystery Disease". Earlier blood tests showed unhealthy levels of stuff...we'll see if changes made a difference. We may have to go back to monthly infusions on a regular basis. Could be worse!
> best thoughts to all....Carol il/oh


Hope they can figure out what is going on with your DH. What type of infusions??


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Hi everyone, I am up to page 52. I took mum to get sorted out for a moon boot thingy. We got one that you can pump air for the inner part for better support as she has SKINNY ankles. Walking with that on there is hardly any pain, but something is still making her limp. The orthodic girl seems to be agreeing with doc now that it is more likely a fracture or injury rather than arthritis. Nuclear scan on Friday. So a busy day today, although I did manage to bring my cousin and mum to my place for lunch and we sat outside for a while. Oscar seems to be getting used to the lampshade thingy a bit better, but SO funny to watch!!


Glad the boot seems to help, hopefully the scan on Friday will show the rest of the story. 
Awe, little Oscar, he looks like he's saying "really, do I haave to wear this, and then you are going to take my picture too?" What a cutie.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> My archway out the back starting to flower.
> Oscar... I couldnt resist. LOL


Beautiful! 
Cute!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Hope the Friday appointment resolves things for Mum! the moon boot seems well designed - could not get Fale to wear his when he fractured his ankle.
> Glad Oscar still has his cone intact!
> We have masses of fireworks going off- could not sleep through it- and Ringo is unhappy- but not as shivery as he was last year. The rain has started so hopefully that will put a real dampener on things- it is 9-20 nearly- an awful lot are these noisy cannon. Personally I like the display of a rocket- although all are dangerous, and we already have one child with serious burns- dressing gown caught fire.


Oh I hope that child will be alright, that's just too awful that a child, well anyone, but especially a child be harmed so badly by fireworks. One has to wonder what people are thinking to have children that close to them, especially in loose clothing. :x


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> My archway out the back starting to flower.
> Oscar... I couldnt resist. LOL


That is lovely. Poor Oscar doesn't look too thrilled but he sure is cute.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

dollyclaire said:


> Typical male to do that, hopefully you will get to meet her soon


 :thumbup:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

TNS said:


> Time for gas mask?


 :lol: A heavy duty one!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from wet and cold Surrey. My sewing group (called the Coven by our husbands) comes this morning, then DD has a hosp appt at lunch time and DS arrives this afternoon from France to pick up yet another jet ski, so I am afraifd there is no chance of me catching up until this evening.
> 
> Healing, happy and peaceful hugs and vibes to everyone and photos of sunny Surrey.


Lovely! Was drinking lavender soda yesterday.


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

Poledra65 said:


> Good morning from snowy Wyoming. DH's off to Michigan this morning and DS won't be leaving San Antonio until late tonight or very early tomorrow.


Oh my! That looks like winter! Safe driving to your husband and son.


----------



## TNS (Nov 27, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> Sleep has been a bit difficult with it being Guy Fawkes night here- but things seem to have settled down at last!
> How are you, dear Lin?


Still windy, with showers but not actually very cold just the wind chill. The Alderney bonfire and firework display has just been postponed due to predicted high winds and rain tonight. Guernsey seem to have been letting off fireworks every night since last Friday, but not too disturbing for us here. In Alderney the bonfire is just across from our house on the common beside the bay. 
One cat is being a nuisance as he isn't keen to go out- must set up the litter tray if it continues, and if still a problem it will have to be a V.E.T. Visit for him in case of uti's. I've just had a lovely lunch out with DH, we had a "tennerfest" sushi at a new local restaurant. (Tennerfest promotions last about a month and usually allow you two courses from a special menu for around £10. We had 4 small ones for £15. )

I have almost stitched together my summer cotton cardi, (the one I was knitting in the summer at the farm - photo coming) but must get on with some more urgent work before the end of the week. I'm also trying out ideas for the KAP square..... Not quite there yet. Really must get back to work now!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> Good morning/afternoon/ evening from Great Bend. Today is Gy Fawkes day for those who celebrate it enjoy the bonfires. Wish I was there to celebrate too.
> 
> Remember, remember the Fifth of November
> The Gunpowder Treason and plot
> ...


Thank you!! I need a nother cup of coffee, love the hearts. 
Like the rain barrel also, do you still collect water in it?
The holidays are indeed sneaking up fast.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

cmaliza said:


> ~~~For the most part we are bug free....but there are spiders. They don't bother us...they just eat the bugs! It will have to be next summer...the place is closed up for the winter.  BUT....keep your schedule open...we'll plan! Anyone else is welcome, too. :thumbup: I love this idea!
> Carol il/oh


Is this for the Il or OH location?


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> Everything has to be multipurpose saves on space in the cupboards. :-D The number of things Seth has found to use as egg cups is amazing. Now I have DJ (Danyel) here she likes boiled eggs as well, she loves the egg cups. Will have to make her some egg cosies to go with Seth's. Her eggs have to be hard boiled but I'm sure I can convert her to soft boiled. :roll:


 :thumbup: Somehow I think that Seth will willingly help you with that.  
Seth has his Nanas' creativity I see.


----------



## TNS (Nov 27, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> I speak from my experience this Summer- very definitely better than mice- and they do shred stuff up, don't they!


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :XD:


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

TNS said:


> Still windy, with showers but not actually very cold just the wind chill. The Alderney bonfire and firework display has just been postponed due to predicted high winds and rain tonight. Guernsey seem to have been letting off fireworks every night since last Friday, but not too disturbing for us here. In Alderney the bonfire is just across from our house on the common beside the bay.
> One cat is being a nuisance as he isn't keen to go out- must set up the litter tray if it continues, and if still a problem it will have to be a V.E.T. Visit for him in case of uti's. I've just had a lovely lunch out with DH, we had a "tennerfest" sushi at a new local restaurant. (Tennerfest promotions last about a month and usually allow you two courses from a special menu for around £10. We had 4 small ones for £15. )
> 
> I have almost stitched together my summer cotton cardi, (the one I was knitting in the summer at the farm - photo coming) but must get on with some more urgent work before the end of the week. I'm also trying out ideas for the KAP square..... Not quite there yet. Really must get back to work now!


That is a long time for fireworks, since Friday. Guess this is quite a celebration. Was never aware of it till now.

The Tennerfest sounds lovely. Always fun to get a new restaurant. Can't wait to see photos of the summer cardi.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> I guess that is possible! Maybe I have more sore muscles than I was aware of!
> The teeth come at a cost, but the dentist seems really confident that he can correct the problems- It was quite noticeable how wobbly both sets were- no wonder eating has been so difficult!


Here's hoping a re-line will fix you up!

Aww, poor Oscar. He looks so perplexed!

15 pages since last night to catch up on!


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

I can't believe I didn't bookmark the instructions for the KAP afghan square. Have checked my bookmarks and Evernote and don't find them. Does anyone else have them. I'm sure I remember but just want to make sure. I printed it out and can't find it.


----------



## Kathleendoris (Sep 20, 2012)

Angora1 said:


> That is a long time for fireworks, since Friday. Guess this is quite a celebration. Was never aware of it till now.
> 
> The Tennerfest sounds lovely. Always fun to get a new restaurant. Can't wait to see photos of the summer cardi.


The celebrations always used to be kept strictly to 5th November, but that was back when it was largely a few fireworks and maybe a bonfire in your own back garden. Now, partly for reasons of safety, but for commercial reasons, too, there is a tendency for most people to go to larger, organised events, which are generally held over the weekend closest to the 5th. I am sure there will be some fireworks in evidence tonight, and no doubt next weekend, too.
Any excuse, really!


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Angora1 said:


> I can't believe I didn't bookmark the instructions for the KAP afghan square. Have checked my bookmarks and Evernote and don't find them. Does anyone else have them. I'm sure I remember but just want to make sure.


They're on other pages too, but I know it's on page 6.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from wet and cold Surrey. My sewing group (called the Coven by our husbands) comes this morning, then DD has a hosp appt at lunch time and DS arrives this afternoon from France to pick up yet another jet ski, so I am afraifd there is no chance of me catching up until this evening.
> 
> Healing, happy and peaceful hugs and vibes to everyone and photos of sunny Surrey.


Lovely photos again today, Purple. I hope your day goes smoothly.


----------



## TNS (Nov 27, 2012)

Angora1 said:


> That is a long time for fireworks, since Friday. Guess this is quite a celebration. Was never aware of it till now.


I think some families planned their celebrations for the weekend rather than waiting until midweek (5th). Then of course you get people setting off the fireworks whenever they feel like it, but the main celebrations are on 5 th. I think it is slightly less popular now than it was, and more emphasis is put on Halloween .


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

angelam said:


> Happy Birthday to you and all with birthdays today x


Ditto from me!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

KateB said:


> What a good idea to keep them in the freezer! :thumbup:


It works really well- especially for things like prawn exo-skeletons that can become gross so quickly!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> Gage is usually up at 7am and on the bus by 7:50am.
> He is home today as he is not feeling to good. Sore throat. Good thing his trip to the hospital was cancelled for today.


Ah, all is explained!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> I would like to thank everyone for the warm welcome back. Was an event I am not likely to forget. I learned a few things while i was there, all for the best. Even though the cell phone service was poor at best a mifi will not help when the signal is being blocked, no matter how much you try to get it to work. :roll:
> 
> Kathy this one is for you, Kaye's David my fav trucker and all truckers every where. THANK YOU !!!!!


 :thumbup: Love the pics, the hats are great, which one was yours?


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> Mum had egg cups and we used small glasses sometimes. We had cosies to go over the eggs mostly ones the were sewn or sometimes just a napkin. there were a few of the egg cups that had their own covers those weren't used as often. Seth also likes to use the cosies as juice cup lids. Seth will be here today will be nice to see him. Might get to make cookies if we are lucky.


 :thumbup: Hi Seth!


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Talked to my son a just a bit ago, poor girlfriend, he handed the phone to her and told her to say hi. Poor thing was a little shell shocked, she may as well learn now that he loves his momma. lol He said her family liked him when he went this past weekend to meet them.


Oldest DD did that to her poor BF (now husband)! He's still really shy at talking to me, even though they've been married 4 years.



Lurker 2 said:


> *Birthdays*
> Happy Birthday to Patches!
> 
> and Belated wishes to * busyworkerbee*
> ...


And a happy happy from me, too!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> *Birthdays*
> Happy Birthday to Patches!
> 
> and Belated wishes to * busyworkerbee*
> ...


Can I add my Birthday wishes to both also? Happy Birthday Patches and Busyworkerbee!!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Angora1 said:


> Poor girl. She will open up with time but on the phone is difficult for sure. Shell shocked for sure. He really knows how to put a girl on the spot. :lol: :lol: :lol: I'm pretty sure you put her at ease.


 Tried, but then the connection was lost.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Angora1 said:


> Terrible shame of being labeled if you speak up as a woman. We can get punished, for sure. I remember one girl speaking up and the guy called her a Bxxxx. I thought about that one and realized if a man spoke up he would be courageous but it was different for a woman. I know Sam isn't that way and things have changed some. This was 30 years ago when I saw that happen.


Poor girl, she should have looked at him and said " Yes, yes I am thank you, and don't you forget it!!" That's what I do.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

KateB said:


> I'm fine thanks, Julie. I was at my exercise class this morning so feeling very virtuous now! Going to iron this afternoon then put my feet up. We've got Luke all day tomorrow, so I'll be tired by tomorrow night, but 'happy' tired! Spent £100 on clothes for him on Friday, and had a ball choosing them all - seems a lot of money, but I'll split it between his birthday and Christmas.


Oh, how fun, it's not hard to spend it at all is it? But spread between holidays it's really not that much, and after all, it's Grandmas' prerogative. :thumbup:


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

KateB said:


> I quite agree with you, Dolly. We have 4 bins, one for food waste, one for garden rubbish (both emptied weekly) one for general rubbish and one for glass, plastics, paper and cardboard (emptied fortnightly). They refused to take the editor of the local paper's garden bin (unfortunate choice for them as he wrote about it!) as, when it was out in the street awaiting collection, someone passing put a plastic bag of dog poo into it!


We have two--one for recyclables (but we cannot include glass, pity) and one for other. I'm proud that our recyclable is fuller than our "other"! I do wish they would fix it up for glass also, though.

The news had a story the other night about things people have thrown in their bins--terrible stuff that of course the recycler then has to haul to the landfill. It's ridiculous!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> Hi angelam, it's great to be back. It may sound funny but it feels like Iwas gone. I am feeling more happy this morning and even though Gage is home sick with a sore throat I am looking forward to the two of us spending the day together.


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: Hope Gage feels better quickly, and hope you have a great day together.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Angora1 said:


> Yes, our grocery store is also very good about having a large organic selection and local farmers selling fresh veggies there, so when I can't get to the Farmer's Markets it is still nice at the store, however, they started wrapping individual peppers in plastic wrap. I called the store to see if it was biodegradable and they said no. Apparently so many of us complained as that is the opposite of the wants of people using organic. We just want plain old-fashioned food with no toxins sprayed on it and no extra waste for the garbage. Can you imagine every single pepper was wrapped in plastic. Never could figure out why they did that one. So wasteful and a pain to open each one too. :roll:


I've seen that at the grocery stores also, couldn't imagine that they actually pay someone to wrap individual veggies in plastic wrap. Some of the things they come up with are unbelievable.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Angora1 said:


> Love the new avatar. Really quite huge and I know a lot of effort went into this, more than I can even imagine.


It is quite impressive isn't it? And 5th place is really great too. Are they planning for next year?


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Angora1 said:


> Terrible shame of being labeled if you speak up as a woman. We can get punished, for sure. I remember one girl speaking up and the guy called her a Bxxxx. I thought about that one and realized if a man spoke up he would be courageous but it was different for a woman. I know Sam isn't that way and things have changed some. This was 30 years ago when I saw that happen.


I am talking of 1965- and WORSE still Dunedin is a very small city- really only a town. I then moved to Hamilton in the North Island (Te Ika a Maaui) [Maaui's fish] another small community set in the rich dairy lands of the Waikato, and an easy hitch ride to home at Rotokawa near Rotorua- but then I really did encounter a **** -still totally unaware of that fact, but very suspicious of her when she started 'cultivating' me, because I scored way beyond the top percentile on the Australian Institute of Educations IQ tests. I became a big noise in a very small pool- and that was not on, in my opinion. So I started escaping on my motor bike (all 90 cc's of it!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!) up to Auckland. to spend time with my friend Kit Logan- who was seriously gay, but I just worshiped him- that was a hard lesson. One day a few years ago I was waiting for a train at Homai (the local station) and a page of that day's Newspaper blew towards me. It had the front section, back page- so I glanced at the Death Notices- and to my horror read that my beautiful Kit had died in London. Unfortunately I have lost track of his sister and mother- both having moved. But does not God move in mysterious ways. The short part of the long story is that I cleared out of Training College (Teachers') in 1968 and started my Bachelor of Fine Arts Degree in Auckland.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> Yes it is good to laugh and even better when you can laugh at yourself.


 :thumbup: :thumbup: I laugh at myself all the time.  Or is it more politically correct to say I laugh with myself? lolol


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> Thank you thought it would be a nice change. It was very good for a first year. I am not doing next year the rest of the team will most likely be. I hope you see it too. I was told you can find last years on you tube. I will have to check and see.


yes, it's there.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Angora1 said:


> Patches, what a lovely way to honor your son. Sorry to hear you lost him and on your birthday, but I can't think of a lovelier way to honor him.
> A blessed day for sure. Big Hugs


 :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

KateB said:


> They're on other pages too, but I know it's on page 6.


That was quick. Thank you Kate. :thumbup:


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

That is harder to do, but I find myself doing it quite often.

I am learning too that is good to laugh about your mistakes it means you accept you are normal.



Angora1 said:


> Oh my. Quite intensive isn't it. Glad it is over now and you can get back to normal. Hope the memories will all be wonderful.


I am learning too that is good to laugh about your mistakes it means you accept you are normal. That is what my friend tells me. 
It was a lot of work, for the teens and their father. I painted the black parts and helped put some of the nuts and bolts in. At least back to as normal as my life can be. I choose to forget the bad stuff, as the good out weighed the bad. Met a bunch of really neat people. Over came some driving fears, stood up for myself as far as the filming. Don't think I would have without the encouragement from everyone here.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Angora1 said:


> A winter wonderland. Still no snow here and I don't mind waiting at all.


I agree!!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

KateB said:


> I'm fine thanks, Julie. I was at my exercise class this morning so feeling very virtuous now! Going to iron this afternoon then put my feet up. We've got Luke all day tomorrow, so I'll be tired by tomorrow night, but 'happy' tired! Spent £100 on clothes for him on Friday, and had a ball choosing them all - seems a lot of money, but I'll split it between his birthday and Christmas.


I managed to spend 50 pounds Sterling on a Scottish Rugby shirt and sent it to Fale- do you think I can find it?! Mr Generosity must have gifted it to someone! I was quite horrified at how pricey things could be in Scotland. However when you live with it- you just have to live with the inflation.
I am sure Luke will look stunning in his new outfits!
DGS is four on Friday. I threatened to go and come back on the day- but they are going walk about at the local Christchurch Historic Park- and that would not be fun for me at the moment, so I backed out.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> yes, it's there.


Woo Hoo will have to pass it on to a friend that was asking about it. :thumbup: :thumbup: Thank you :lol:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Well David just called, he's on his way home, the company he was supposed to pick up at didn't have enough beans ready for the load so he doesn't have a load today. I'm not going to complain about that.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Angora1 said:


> Yes, because they can change the medication. Anything that can damage the liver should be monitored in my opinion.


I am printing up various things to take to the doc. including Flyty1n's concerns, which she has kindly sent me.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

angelam said:


> Love the new avatar Caren. Congratulations on coming 5th. That sounds really good for a first time. Does that mean you'll be doing all over again next year?? Hope we can find a way of seeing on TV over here when it comes out.


Yay for fifth! That's awesome--and the hard hats, too!

I found those paper filters for the Keurig on Amazon (of course...what *don't* they have?).


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Angora1 said:


> thewren wrote:
> the think about bailee is that she is too young and experienced - and has no common sense where boys are concerned. I also worry about broken hearts - she is tough on the outside but a complete marshmallow inside.
> 
> sam
> ...


I passed it off as a typo, but did have a giggle!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Angora1 said:


> I know what you mean. I don't like being singled out and love being in the background.


I got so used to being the 'wall flower' growing up!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> Hi angelam, it's great to be back. It may sound funny but it feels like Iwas gone. I am feeling more happy this morning and even though Gage is home sick with a sore throat I am looking forward to the two of us spending the day together.


there is always the 'silver lining' to the cloud!


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Hope he doesn't have to pay for the wasted gas.

Beans, aha, speaking of beans, the coffee kind. I bought the store brand espresso beans and they are more like a breakfast blend so I looked up how to roast them at home. LOL Imagine the house will have a lovely fragrance. Love the smell of coffee. Hope I don't burn it. They said to do it at 540F. Quite high so I'd better go check it. 

Off to find DH something he needs and get a few cards mailed.

Thinking of Charlotte, Marianne, and Dreamweaver. So glad Dreamweaver is feeling better but know it is a long time before one feels truly well.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

jknappva said:


> Yes, I went to spend a few minutes with friends for coffee. You seem to have a several health issues to deal with although, thankfully, none of them appear to be serious at this time. although not being able to eat comfortably is not healthy. I'm doing fine, Julie...just keep plodding along.
> Decided to make some Christmas presents and don't ask me why I waited until 6 weeks before the day to start!!!
> Did you ever lay back down to catch a nap?
> Hugs,
> JuneK


I have actually caught a few ZZZZZZZZZZZ's after the fireworks- although someone has just let off a fire cracker! and it is only 5 -36 a.m..


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

angelam said:


> Lovely shopping haul Kate! Wish my GCs were still small. They now range from 12 (going on 20) to 18 and the last thing they want is Grandma choosing their clothes!


 :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :thumbdown:


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Well David just called, he's on his way home, the company he was supposed to pick up at didn't have enough beans ready for the load so he doesn't have a load today. I'm not going to complain about that.


Sorry David doesn't have a load but, Lucky you!! I would not complain either :wink: :wink: :thumbup:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Angora1 said:


> I attempted before I read this Julie. Didn't have time yesterday but you will find my post later. I hadn't seen this post yet and just posted it a few minutes ago. :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: I used the internet finally as I was stuck on Young Women in or International. I typed in google, what does YWIMC mean in New Zealand and got the answer.


Clever you! :thumbup: I kept forgetting what it stood for too- and I thought I had invented it!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!1


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Angora1 said:


> gagesmom, so glad you are starting to feel better. You've been through a lot recently in every way. Stress, dental work, infection, on and on. I think selling a house is enough alone but top it off with everything else and you wouldn't be normal if you hadn't been tired.


Healing thoughts to you and Gage--may everyone feel hale & hearty very soon.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Angora1 said:


> I can't believe I didn't bookmark the instructions for the KAP afghan square. Have checked my bookmarks and Evernote and don't find them. Does anyone else have them. I'm sure I remember but just want to make sure. I printed it out and can't find it.


Knitting Tea Party 25 October '13	Page 12 KAP afghan guidlines
http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-210352-12.html


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> Yes it is good to laugh and even better when you can laugh at yourself.


It does help, doesn't it?!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Angora1 said:


> Oh no, that poor lady, and not just because of her accident, but the reason she was there. So sad.


By the time I saw her she knew it was all clear- so she and DS were a lot relieved!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Angora1 said:


> I also use the deep freeze for food that doesn't get composted. Keeps the garbage from inviting unwanted critters.


It works well!


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> It does help, doesn't it?!


Yes it does help tremendously. At one time I would not have laughed at the mistake and would have gotten very depressed.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Angora1 said:


> Good early morning to you!!! 2:54 am tomorrow in New Zealand. Yes, got the coffee first thing. :thumbup:


I have actually almost run out so I am drinking Olbas Tea!

And by now it is 1/4 to six! the birds are in fine fettle!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Angora1 said:


> Our computer used to overheat and then it burned out. I think it should have been a recall that never happened. Hope this doesn't happen to your computer. Didn't start a fire, just burned out the components so the power board didn't work any more.


which is why I am shutting the lid from time to time- my goodness you lot have been chatty while I slept!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

cmaliza said:


> Lurker 2 said:
> 
> 
> > YWIMC, (I wonder if anyone can work that one out?!)
> ...


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Good morning from snowy Wyoming. DH's off to Michigan this morning and DS won't be leaving San Antonio until late tonight or very early tomorrow.


Wow!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Their loss I'd say.


That is kind of you to say that! Thanks Kaye!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Oh I hope that child will be alright, that's just too awful that a child, well anyone, but especially a child be harmed so badly by fireworks. One has to wonder what people are thinking to have children that close to them, especially in loose clothing. :x


apparently a brother was showing her how one type could fire up- the dressing gown should never have been purchased, but maybe they did not have much English, to understand the label- but neither should it have been available- problem of cheap imports!


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> I have actually caught a few ZZZZZZZZZZZ's after the fireworks- although someone has just let off a fire cracker! and it is only 5 -36 a.m..


That is ridiculous! Perhaps someone getting even with the late revelers? :shock:


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> Clever you! :thumbup: I kept forgetting what it stood for too- and I thought I had invented it!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!1


Well if you hadn't read it before, you did invent it for you.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> Clever you! :thumbup: I kept forgetting what it stood for too- and I thought I had invented it!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!1


 Who knows, maybe you started it.

:wink:


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Poledra65 said:


> Knitting Tea Party 25 October '13	Page 12 KAP afghan guidlines
> http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-210352-12.html


Yes, I definitely remember copying this to something, but what. Is in my Evernote file now and printed out again! :x

Thanks Kate and Poledra. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> By the time I saw her she knew it was all clear- so she and DS were a lot relieved!


Wonderful. There are good things too.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

NanaCaren said:


> Yes it does help tremendously. At one time I would not have laughed at the mistake and would have gotten very depressed.


Well I keep my DH and myself in stitches much of the time. Can't remember what it was last night but I had us laughing where we couldn't stop. Oh, think it was just that I was witty with something he said so at least it was on purpose that time. :thumbup:


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> I have actually almost run out so I am drinking Olbas Tea!
> 
> And by now it is 1/4 to six! the birds are in fine fettle!


So I'm guessing fettle is song? Love learning the new terms.


----------



## nittergma (Jan 27, 2011)

Hi all, still fighting with this netbook. Caren, glad to see you back I know you are! Kathy, I'm glad you got a little rest.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Regarding the experiment to turn regular tasting coffee beans into espresso beans: I did the coffee per instructions and only 1/2 the time and set off the smoke alarm and it doesn't smell good. :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: Ran around opening the doors and windows. I truly am like living with Lucy. The beans are nice and black.  :shock: Will wait to see how they taste. Chewed one small bean and doesn't taste like espresso to me but time will tell. :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: DH called and had me put something on his calendar that he left home on the counter. I'm still his secretary. :hunf: Ya gotta love 'em. Usually it is in the middle of a nap. At least this time I was up roasting coffee beans. Forgot to tell you all that I planted garlic this week and hope we get some next year. Ok, bean experiment done. I'm out of here. Promised DH I would get him something.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

TNS said:


> Still windy, with showers but not actually very cold just the wind chill. The Alderney bonfire and firework display has just been postponed due to predicted high winds and rain tonight. Guernsey seem to have been letting off fireworks every night since last Friday, but not too disturbing for us here. In Alderney the bonfire is just across from our house on the common beside the bay.
> One cat is being a nuisance as he isn't keen to go out- must set up the litter tray if it continues, and if still a problem it will have to be a V.E.T. Visit for him in case of uti's. I've just had a lovely lunch out with DH, we had a "tennerfest" sushi at a new local restaurant. (Tennerfest promotions last about a month and usually allow you two courses from a special menu for around £10. We had 4 small ones for £15. )
> 
> I have almost stitched together my summer cotton cardi, (the one I was knitting in the summer at the farm - photo coming) but must get on with some more urgent work before the end of the week. I'm also trying out ideas for the KAP square..... Not quite there yet. Really must get back to work now!


the tennerfest sounds right up my alley! Wind chill factor makes such a difference!
Looking forward to seeing your summer cardi! 
The rain hear has washed the sky clear! Beautiful slightly chill morning not quite 13 C outside!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> Here's hoping a re-line will fix you up!
> 
> Aww, poor Oscar. He looks so perplexed!
> 
> 15 pages since last night to catch up on!


They sure have been chatting!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> Yes it does help tremendously. At one time I would not have laughed at the mistake and would have gotten very depressed.


by the way- because I have been skip reading I am not sure what mistake you are referring to! Hope it was nothing too serious! But I know the feeling of depression, when one has done something stupid.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Angora1 said:


> That is ridiculous! Perhaps someone getting even with the late revelers? :shock:


possibly! I don't think it was a back-firing vehicle- we may have a few old enough still to have that problem!


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Angora1 said:


> Regarding the experiment to turn regular tasting coffee beans into espresso beans: I did the coffee per instructions and only 1/2 the time and set off the smoke alarm and it doesn't smell good. :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: Ran around opening the doors and windows. I truly am like living with Lucy. The beans are nice and black.  :shock: Will wait to see how they taste. Chewed one small bean and doesn't taste like espresso to me but time will tell. :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


Oh, I should have said this earlier--we used to pass a coffee roasting plant when we drove into town...no, it does NOT smell good! :shock: Hope the smell doesn't linger and at least the coffee tastes good!


----------



## purl2diva (Feb 25, 2011)

Angora1 said:


> Happy Birthday to Patches and Busyworkerbee, but as Julie said, it is Belated for Busyworkerbee.


From me as well. Hope your day was/ is special.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Angora1 said:


> Who knows, maybe you started it.
> 
> :wink:


No, it definitely is a saying around here- I just invented it as it's initials- forgotten what the correct word for that is!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Angora1 said:


> Wonderful. There are good things too.


There sure are- sometimes you've just got to look a little harder!


----------



## purl2diva (Feb 25, 2011)

Patches39 said:


> Well I have had my coffee first cup, and will get dressed and ready to start my day. Today is the day that I volunteer, this time I am going to the cancer floor with cookies and drinks, in honor of my son, who died on this day, my birthday, so will see you guys later.
> And yes it is a blessed day :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


What a lovely thing to do to honor your son's memory.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Angora1 said:


> So I'm guessing fettle is song? Love learning the new terms.


I think it is more in fine 'spirit'. Dictionary reads 'condition'.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> That is harder to do, but I find myself doing it quite often.
> 
> I am learning too that is good to laugh about your mistakes it means you accept you are normal.
> 
> ...


 :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> I am printing up various things to take to the doc. including Flyty1n's concerns, which she has kindly sent me.


Great idea, that way you have everything and will be less likely to forget something you want to address or ask about. I always forget something because we get started talking about one thing and then I space the rest. :roll:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> Sorry David doesn't have a load but, Lucky you!! I would not complain either :wink: :wink: :thumbup:


Oh he wasn't to upset about it either. lol He got to come home (okay, I almost forgot the m too, fingers just go too fast lol) and had breakfast tacos. Of course the tv is changing channels at a rapid rate of speed, but that's normal. lol :lol:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> That is kind of you to say that! Thanks Kaye!


The truth is just the truth. :-D


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> apparently a brother was showing her how one type could fire up- the dressing gown should never have been purchased, but maybe they did not have much English, to understand the label- but neither should it have been available- problem of cheap imports!


 :hunf: So very sad.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Angora1 said:


> Regarding the experiment to turn regular tasting coffee beans into espresso beans: I did the coffee per instructions and only 1/2 the time and set off the smoke alarm and it doesn't smell good. :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: Ran around opening the doors and windows. I truly am like living with Lucy. The beans are nice and black.  :shock: Will wait to see how they taste. Chewed one small bean and doesn't taste like espresso to me but time will tell. :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: DH called and had me put something on his calendar that he left home on the counter. I'm still his secretary. :hunf: Ya gotta love 'em. Usually it is in the middle of a nap. At least this time I was up roasting coffee beans. Forgot to tell you all that I planted garlic this week and hope we get some next year. Ok, bean experiment done. I'm out of here. Promised DH I would get him something.


OH MY!!! I think I'll refrain from roasting my own. I hope they taste better than they smell. :shock:
Definitely a thought of Lucy, envisioning you running around the house, opening everything up. lolol :XD:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> by the way- because I have been skip reading I am not sure what mistake you are referring to! Hope it was nothing too serious! But I know the feeling of depression, when one has done something stupid.


Just a letter omitted from a word, made it a different comment all together, too much fun. Knew what she meant to type though.  I do that when chatting with Marla on fb all the time, we just laugh about it.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> Oh, I should have said this earlier--we used to pass a coffee roasting plant when we drove into town...no, it does NOT smell good! :shock: Hope the smell doesn't linger and at least the coffee tastes good!


Oh, good to know, I will NOT be roasting any coffee beans I think. :roll:


----------



## TNS (Nov 27, 2012)

Angora1 said:


> So I'm guessing fettle is song? Love learning the new terms.


As well as "condition" it was used in our local dialect as a verb; you can fettle something to make it work better or prepare it etc. eg. 'I'm off to fettle these veg.s' It has an element of fussing about in it, making something a bit special.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

LOL!!! Angora, I have adverts on my page now for Coffee Beans from Bed Bath and Beyond, and for Tassimo Coffee Makers. lol


----------



## TNS (Nov 27, 2012)

Poledra65 said:


> LOL!!! Angora, I have adverts on my page now for Coffee Beans from Bed Bath and Beyond, and for Tassimo Coffee Makers. lol


Will you get ads for fire alarms and air freshness next??


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

thanks darowil - I am going to just cast on and see what happens. lol

sam



darowil said:


> On the first row Sam the repeat is 12 stitches. Was about to say I can't remember it but then remembered that I had printed it.
> So the repeat is P2, YO,K1,YO,P2,K2, K2TOG,K3. that is 2+0=2(3) +1=3(4) +0=3 (5) +2=5(7) +2=7(9) +2=9(10) +3=12(13) This is the number of stiches used to do each bit the = is the stitches in total that it has used. In brackets are the total number of stitches you will have in the repeat at this time. (the yo is 0 for stitches used as no stitch is used, but increases the count by one, the k2tog uses 2 stitches but increases the count by only one). So you use up 12 stitches and finish with 13.
> Row 2 repeat doesn't change the numbers so here it is without the number of stitches you actually have.
> P6,K2,P3,K2 6+2=8 +3=11 +2=13 (the number you finished with in row 1).


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Great idea, that way you have everything and will be less likely to forget something you want to address or ask about. I always forget something because we get started talking about one thing and then I space the rest. :roll:


I often get deflected on to talking about the doctor's family- he has 4 kids- two boys, two girls, and generally about things like his belief system- he is Muslim, and Iraqi. And an exceptionally nice person.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> :hunf: So very sad.


the child will probably have scarring on her left cheek- depends how skillful the medical teams are- don't know how badly affected the rest of her body is. And of course how quickly first aid was applied.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Just a letter omitted from a word, made it a different comment all together, too much fun. Knew what she meant to type though.  I do that when chatting with Marla on fb all the time, we just laugh about it.


I think NanaCaren has an Ipad and it is something to do with that not accepting your spelling, perhaps!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

TNS said:


> As well as "condition" it was used in our local dialect as a verb; you can fettle something to make it work better or prepare it etc. eg. 'I'm off to fettle these veg.s' It has an element of fussing about in it, making something a bit special.


Interesting!


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

thewren said:


> Knitting Tea Party 1 November 13
> 
> My afghan is moving right along  I am about four-fifth done and I am liking the way it looks  will definitely post a picture when I am done. With the site Kathy talked about I have ideas for my next afghan  would like to try the round one but will do the square one first. I love short rows  and I have a lot of partial skeins (it is e before I except before c  isnt it?) that I can use for it. I also have lots of different weight partial skeins that I thought would be fun to mix up and use in an afghan  think the different textures would be fun.
> 
> ...


You could also sub a soft tofu for the half and half, all you have to do is blend it up. I think they have different tofu cheeses as well if one wanted the cheese flavor. I have done that in the past. 
The receipts all sound delicious. 
Hope the boys feel better soon.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> You could also sub a soft tofu for the half and half, all you have to do is blend it up. I think they have different tofu cheeses as well if one wanted the cheese flavor. I have done that in the past.
> The receipts all sound delicious.
> Hope the boys feel better soon.


I used to make vegan pumpkin pie for an ex-BF--I forget exactly how much, but blended tofu for the eggs and soy milk worked pretty well.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> I used to make vegan pumpkin pie for an ex-BF--I forget exactly how much, but blended tofu for the eggs and soy milk worked pretty well.


That would work good I will have to pass that on to a friend of mine. I have to avoid soy but use it for foods I make for others. I have two friends that are allergic to eggs wold be good for them as well.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Blessings to you as you volunteer for these very deserving people and I'm sure they appreciate you very much. Hugs for your birthday and also in sympathy for the loss of your son.



Patches39 said:


> Well I have had my coffee first cup, and will get dressed and ready to start my day. Today is the day that I volunteer, this time I am going to the cancer floor with cookies and drinks, in honor of my son, who died on this day, my birthday, so will see you guys later.
> And yes it is a blessed day :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Angora1 said:


> Patches, what a lovely way to honor your son. Sorry to hear you lost him and on your birthday, but I can't think of a lovelier way to honor him.
> A blessed day for sure. Big Hugs


I agree! It must be so hard. I also think it's a great way to honor his memory!
JUneK


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Best wishes to you at the doc's to get on a treatment routine that works for DH. It's always a great day when Bears beat Packers...glad game was on after DS and DDIL were back home...he's a Bear's fan and she's from Oshkosh, WI so her family are Packer's fans.

If the materials don't help you out to figure out the Magic Loop or the pillow cover, let me know and I'll meet up with you to see if I can help out...sometimes different eyes help.



cmaliza said:


> Mornin' All...Tuesday AM. We're off with the DH to see the rheumatologist to see what gives with the "Mystery Disease". Earlier blood tests showed unhealthy levels of stuff...we'll see if changes made a difference. We may have to go back to monthly infusions on a regular basis. Could be worse!
> 
> Sam...congrats to Lexi! Great honor! Well done by Bailee, too!
> 
> ...


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Sam....you never get over worrying about broken hearts - both boys and girls; although girls (at least outwardly) seem to be the most impacted. I know you're worrying about your GD's, but I still worry about my daughters...and they're in their early 30's!!



Poledra65 said:


> Oh no, well, I guess it's bound to happen sooner or later, just give her words of wisdom when you can sneak them in and hopefully they (or some of them) will stick.
> In a those ways a boy is easier than a girl I think.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

From me too!!! Hope your birthday was wonderful, Busyworkerbee!! And many good wishes to you, Patches.



TNS said:


> Oh dear, I missed your birthday Busyworkerbee. I hope it was the best ever and that you have a wonderful year ahead of you.
> And a very happy birthday and subsequent year to you too, dear Patches!


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Good day to all...some on Tues. & some on Wed. Just wanted to say hello to all. I'm going to go check out the daily digest now an then off to check up with surgeon from neck doings...will ttyl.


Hope the check up goes well. Are you getting your strength back since you're sure you're Wonder Woman!? LOL!
Hugs,
junek


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Good morning from snowy Wyoming. DH's off to Michigan this morning and DS won't be leaving San Antonio until late tonight or very early tomorrow.


I hope you can stay inside and admire the snow in comfort, Kaye. But knowing you, you have to be out and about doing something!
Praying for DH's and DS's safe travels.
JuneK


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

We have a dreary cold day but no snow yet. We did get some rain last night/early this morning. I should go bake something!


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

I think of you as a very strong person and am not surprised that you stood your ground in the filming and making sure your wishes were followed. You were very brave in driving the RV and just being on the road with the rig. You should be very satisfied with yourself...I know I'm proud to know you.



NanaCaren said:


> That is harder to do, but I find myself doing it quite often.
> 
> I am learning too that is good to laugh about your mistakes it means you accept you are normal.
> 
> ...


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> I have actually caught a few ZZZZZZZZZZZ's after the fireworks- although someone has just let off a fire cracker! and it is only 5 -36 a.m..


Some things should be against the law...fireworks at o'dark thirty is one of them!!! Sorry you were awakened.
JuneK


----------



## Patches39 (Oct 27, 2012)

Made it back  just to share my birthday with you guys, 
It was just the best, I went to the hospital cancer floor and brought cookies and drinks, and it was so nice to be received. They were so happy to share with me, and I meet a young man in his 20's, and he knew that the window was closing for him, and when I shared with him about my son, he said that I had helped him, to believe and understand. He said he wished his Mom was with us to help her understand too. I told him that as long as he is remembered he would never die, because the spirit lives on in the ones who loves him. The memory's that were shared would bring good thoughts and peace, just make sure to tell them everything you feel, so that they can go on.
WOW!!!! I am so full now, but it was a blessed day, thanks for all the good wishes, and for letting me share my day with you. :-D


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Sorlenna said:


> Oh, I should have said this earlier--we used to pass a coffee roasting plant when we drove into town...no, it does NOT smell good! :shock: Hope the smell doesn't linger and at least the coffee tastes good!


Coffee does taste good. I thought for sure it would taste burned but it doesn't. Not quite to the stage of espresso, but more flavor than breakfast blend.


----------



## Patches39 (Oct 27, 2012)

Kathleendoris said:


> Happy birthday to Patches and Busyworkerbee (even if I am a little late with that one). Patches, this must be a bittersweet occasion for you, but I am so glad you have found a positive way to mark the day.


Bittersweet is the word. :-D


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> I think it is more in fine 'spirit'. Dictionary reads 'condition'.


 :thumbup:


----------



## Patches39 (Oct 27, 2012)

Poledra65 said:


> Good morning from snowy Wyoming. DH's off to Michigan this morning and DS won't be leaving San Antonio until late tonight or very early tomorrow.


 :shock:


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> I have actually almost run out so I am drinking Olbas Tea!
> 
> And by now it is 1/4 to six! the birds are in fine fettle!


My hearing has become so bad that it's been a long time since I heard bird-song but I do have an appt. for hearing aids in 2 weeks. My daughter told me the other week that talking to me these days is a real adventure!!! I really got a laugh out of that because a lot of time, I'm guessing at what she said and am usually wrong!! ROFL!!
JuneK


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

TNS said:


> As well as "condition" it was used in our local dialect as a verb; you can fettle something to make it work better or prepare it etc. eg. 'I'm off to fettle these veg.s' It has an element of fussing about in it, making something a bit special.


 :thumbup:


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Poledra65 said:


> LOL!!! Angora, I have adverts on my page now for Coffee Beans from Bed Bath and Beyond, and for Tassimo Coffee Makers. lol


Hysterical.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Patches39 said:


> Made it back  just to share my birthday with you guys,
> It was just the best, I went to the hospital cancer floor and brought cookies and drinks, and it was so nice to be received. They were so happy to share with me, and I meet a young man in his 20's, and he knew that the window was closing for him, and when I shared with him about my son, he said that I had helped him, to believe and understand. He said he wished his Mom was with us to help her understand too. I told him that as long as he is remembered he would never die, because the spirit lives on in the ones who loves him. The memory's that were shared would bring good thoughts and peace, just make sure to tell them everything you feel, so that they can go on.
> WOW!!!! I am so full now, but it was a blessed day, thanks for all the good wishes, and for letting me share my day with you. :-D


Happy birthday!!!!


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

TNS said:


> As well as "condition" it was used in our local dialect as a verb; you can fettle something to make it work better or prepare it etc. eg. 'I'm off to fettle these veg.s' It has an element of fussing about in it, making something a bit special.


I usually say 'fiddle' rather than fettle! But then different countries divided by supposedly a common language!!
JuneK


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Patches39 said:


> Made it back  just to share my birthday with you guys,
> It was just the best, I went to the hospital cancer floor and brought cookies and drinks, and it was so nice to be received. They were so happy to share with me, and I meet a young man in his 20's, and he knew that the window was closing for him, and when I shared with him about my son, he said that I had helped him, to believe and understand. He said he wished his Mom was with us to help her understand too. I told him that as long as he is remembered he would never die, because the spirit lives on in the ones who loves him. The memory's that were shared would bring good thoughts and peace, just make sure to tell them everything you feel, so that they can go on.
> WOW!!!! I am so full now, but it was a blessed day, thanks for all the good wishes, and for letting me share my day with you. :-D


I admire you so much for the way you have turned what could be a very sad day for you into something so positive for you and for others - even for us who are reading about it. Well done you!
:thumbup:


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Patches39 said:


> Made it back  just to share my birthday with you guys,
> It was just the best, I went to the hospital cancer floor and brought cookies and drinks, and it was so nice to be received. They were so happy to share with me, and I meet a young man in his 20's, and he knew that the window was closing for him, and when I shared with him about my son, he said that I had helped him, to believe and understand. He said he wished his Mom was with us to help her understand too. I told him that as long as he is remembered he would never die, because the spirit lives on in the ones who loves him. The memory's that were shared would bring good thoughts and peace, just make sure to tell them everything you feel, so that they can go on.
> WOW!!!! I am so full now, but it was a blessed day, thanks for all the good wishes, and for letting me share my day with you. :-D


How wonderful for him that you were there and shared your son's story. I'm sure you comforted him. What a wonderful thing for you to do...I know your presence was appreciated as much as the cookies you brought or more.
Hugs
JuneK


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Patches39 said:


> Made it back  just to share my birthday with you guys,
> It was just the best, I went to the hospital cancer floor and brought cookies and drinks, and it was so nice to be received. They were so happy to share with me, and I meet a young man in his 20's, and he knew that the window was closing for him, and when I shared with him about my son, he said that I had helped him, to believe and understand. He said he wished his Mom was with us to help her understand too. I told him that as long as he is remembered he would never die, because the spirit lives on in the ones who loves him. The memory's that were shared would bring good thoughts and peace, just make sure to tell them everything you feel, so that they can go on.
> WOW!!!! I am so full now, but it was a blessed day, thanks for all the good wishes, and for letting me share my day with you. :-D


I have goose bumps after reading this. Brings back my memories of volunteering in chemo and radiation and of course with my NICU babies. You were there at the right time. Your words of wisdom will make such a difference as so many people are afraid of facing it or their relatives are afraid of facing death so they never share what they want to. You were meant to be there. I can't imagine a more meaningful day than that.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

jknappva said:


> My hearing has become so bad that it's been a long time since I heard bird-song but I do have an appt. for hearing aids in 2 weeks. My daughter told me the other week that talking to me these days is a real adventure!!! I really got a laugh out of that because a lot of time, I'm guessing at what she said and am usually wrong!! ROFL!!
> JuneK


That can be quite funny at times for sure.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

jknappva said:


> I usually say 'fiddle' rather than fettle! But then different countries divided by supposedly a common language!!
> JuneK


It is so close isn't it. I'll bet it is derived from the same word.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Thank you so much for helping that young man. We lost our DSIL at a very young age to colon cancer and he was very prepared for his leaving this world and left a legacy and memories of joy and sweetness.



Patches39 said:


> Made it back  just to share my birthday with you guys,
> It was just the best, I went to the hospital cancer floor and brought cookies and drinks, and it was so nice to be received. They were so happy to share with me, and I meet a young man in his 20's, and he knew that the window was closing for him, and when I shared with him about my son, he said that I had helped him, to believe and understand. He said he wished his Mom was with us to help her understand too. I told him that as long as he is remembered he would never die, because the spirit lives on in the ones who loves him. The memory's that were shared would bring good thoughts and peace, just make sure to tell them everything you feel, so that they can go on.
> WOW!!!! I am so full now, but it was a blessed day, thanks for all the good wishes, and for letting me share my day with you. :-D


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

TNS said:


> Will you get ads for fire alarms and air freshness next??


LOL!!! No telling.


----------



## gottastch (Nov 2, 2011)

Just popping in for a quick second...waiting for the snow to start - ish!

I saw this on Facebook today and it fits right into my "gotta always have a Plan B"...if the gingerbread men don't turn out so well, turn them upside down and make them into reindeer - lol


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Patches, your post brought tears to my eyes. Blessings on you for being there for that young man and all the others.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

jknappva said:


> I hope you can stay inside and admire the snow in comfort, Kaye. But knowing you, you have to be out and about doing something!
> Praying for DH's and DS's safe travels.
> JuneK


It's almost all gone already.  I do have to go out at two for knit group. 
Thank you, DH is napping on the couch while Escape from Alcatraz is on the tv, mind, if I change it, he'll wake up and say he was watching that. lolol
I do worry more about Christopher traveling than DH, as Christopher is as directionally challenged as his momma.  
Thank goodness for navigation on the cell phone. :roll:


----------



## Patches39 (Oct 27, 2012)

jknappva said:


> My hearing has become so bad that it's been a long time since I heard bird-song but I do have an appt. for hearing aids in 2 weeks. My daughter told me the other week that talking to me these days is a real adventure!!! I really got a laugh out of that because a lot of time, I'm guessing at what she said and am usually wrong!! ROFL!!
> JuneK


 :shock: LOL


----------



## Patches39 (Oct 27, 2012)

NanaCaren said:


> Happy birthday!!!!


Thanks :-D


----------



## Patches39 (Oct 27, 2012)

KateB said:


> I admire you so much for the way you have turned what could be a very sad day for you into something so positive for you and for others - even for us who are reading about it. Well done you!
> :thumbup:


----------



## Patches39 (Oct 27, 2012)

jknappva said:


> How wonderful for him that you were there and shared your son's story. I'm sure you comforted him. What a wonderful thing for you to do...I know your presence was appreciated as much as the cookies you brought or more.
> Hugs
> JuneK


They loved them LOL :-D LOL


----------



## Patches39 (Oct 27, 2012)

Angora1 said:


> I have goose bumps after reading this. Brings back my memories of volunteering in chemo and radiation and of course with my NICU babies. You were there at the right time. Your words of wisdom will make such a difference as so many people are afraid of facing it or their relatives are afraid of facing death so they never share what they want to. You were meant to be there. I can't imagine a more meaningful day than that.


DITTO  I believe that


----------



## Patches39 (Oct 27, 2012)

gottastch said:


> Just popping in for a quick second...waiting for the snow to start - ish!
> 
> I saw this on Facebook today and it fits right into my "gotta always have a Plan B"...if the gingerbread men don't turn out so well, turn them upside down and make them into reindeer - lol


Yummy  so cute.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> I think of you as a very strong person and am not surprised that you stood your ground in the filming and making sure your wishes were followed. You were very brave in driving the RV and just being on the road with the rig. You should be very satisfied with yourself...I know I'm proud to know you.


I quite agree with that also. :thumbup:


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

I'm not ready for Christmas anything yet. The commercials before Halloween really put me off. :shock:

I've decided on soup(will put the leftover mushroom/barley in) and home made rolls for supper. Two small balls left of this yarn to use up...I have some blocked and some to go. Then, when I am done with that, I need to get going on the dog sweaters, which will be followed by another scarf, mittens for the GC, and finishing my cardigan. I'm tired just thinking about it! LOL


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Angora1 said:


> Coffee does taste good. I thought for sure it would taste burned but it doesn't. Not quite to the stage of espresso, but more flavor than breakfast blend.


 :thumbup: :thumbup: Still, I think I will leave the roasting at home to you.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

KateB said:


> I admire you so much for the way you have turned what could be a very sad day for you into something so positive for you and for others - even for us who are reading about it. Well done you!
> :thumbup:


I agree, and thank you, for letting us share your days. :thumbup:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

jknappva said:


> My hearing has become so bad that it's been a long time since I heard bird-song but I do have an appt. for hearing aids in 2 weeks. My daughter told me the other week that talking to me these days is a real adventure!!! I really got a laugh out of that because a lot of time, I'm guessing at what she said and am usually wrong!! ROFL!!
> JuneK


 :XD: :XD: :XD:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Angora1 said:


> Hysterical.


 :thumbup: :XD:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

gottastch said:


> Just popping in for a quick second...waiting for the snow to start - ish!
> 
> I saw this on Facebook today and it fits right into my "gotta always have a Plan B"...if the gingerbread men don't turn out so well, turn them upside down and make them into reindeer - lol


 :thumbup: What a great idea!!!


----------



## TNS (Nov 27, 2012)

Patches, what a powerful narrative, and blessed way to remember your DS. I think you have found a wonderful way to honour his memory by helping others in such a special and positive way, rather than just feeling the grief of his loss. I hope if I ever end up in this situation I can meet someone like you.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> I'm not ready for Christmas anything yet. The commercials before Halloween really put me off. :shock:
> 
> I've decided on soup(will put the leftover mushroom/barley in) and home made rolls for supper. Two small balls left of this yarn to use up...I have some blocked and some to go. Then, when I am done with that, I need to get going on the dog sweaters, which will be followed by another scarf, mittens for the GC, and finishing my cardigan. I'm tired just thinking about it! LOL


I would say so, you certainly don't have to look far to fill your days up do you? Goodness, are you sure you don't want a nap? :thumbup:


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

darowil said:


> I thought it was funny, showed it Maryanne and she couldn't stop giggling.


*sighes* Internet shopping is not what it is all cracked up to be. Apparently the egg broke while being packaged up and the chicken went through the plucker so needs to be outfitted for a new feather tick. Do you suppose I should have insured my purchase orders? I don't think I am getting the chicken or the egg question answered anytime soon.............um, just one thing -- don't look to e-bay for the answer. Zoe


----------



## Patches39 (Oct 27, 2012)

Poledra65 said:


> I agree, and thank you, for letting us share your days. :thumbup:


  :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Patches39 (Oct 27, 2012)

TNS said:


> Patches, what a powerful narrative, and blessed way to remember your DS. I think you have found a wonderful way to honour his memory by helping others in such a special and positive way, rather than just feeling the grief of his loss. I hope if I ever end up in this situation I can meet someone like you.


You have, I'm here, just call :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Patches39 (Oct 27, 2012)

5mmdpns said:


> *sighes* Internet shopping is not what it is all cracked up to be. Apparently the egg broke while being packaged up and the chicken went through the plucker so needs to be outfitted for a new feather tick. Do you suppose I should have insured my purchase orders? I don't think I am getting the chicken or the egg question answered anytime soon.............um, just one thing -- don't look to e-bay for the answer. Zoe


LOL LOL you are so funny :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## TNS (Nov 27, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> the tennerfest sounds right up my alley! Wind chill factor makes such a difference!
> Looking forward to seeing your summer cardi!
> The rain hear has washed the sky clear! Beautiful slightly chill morning not quite 13 C outside!


Well, here goes with the summer top. I love the pattern and colours but don't think its really for me as frills around my wider areas are not very flattering! Not blocked yet, but you can see the 'flowing lines'
Colours aren't quite right in the photos..


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

5mmdpns said:


> *sighes* Internet shopping is not what it is all cracked up to be. Apparently the egg broke while being packaged up and the chicken went through the plucker so needs to be outfitted for a new feather tick. Do you suppose I should have insured my purchase orders? I don't think I am getting the chicken or the egg question answered anytime soon.............um, just one thing -- don't look to e-bay for the answer. Zoe


 :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Patches39 said:


> You have, I'm here, just call :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


 :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

TNS said:


> Well, here goes with the summer top. I love the pattern and colours but don't think its really for me as frills around my wider areas are not very flattering! Not blocked yet, but you can see the 'flowing lines'
> Colours aren't quite right in the photos..


I like it, it looks lovely, and so do you! :thumbup:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Well, I'm off to head to knit group. See you all in a bit.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Or do some of both and make it look like twice the work!!



gottastch said:


> Just popping in for a quick second...waiting for the snow to start - ish!
> 
> I saw this on Facebook today and it fits right into my "gotta always have a Plan B"...if the gingerbread men don't turn out so well, turn them upside down and make them into reindeer - lol


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Love the vest and love the cowl....beautiful work, ladies. TNS...good to see a photo of you, too....lovely lady!!

I'm sure whomever ends up with the vest will be delighted with it. I tend to only wear plain front and tunic length to thin out my roundness.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

TNS said:


> Well, here goes with the summer top. I love the pattern and colours but don't think its really for me as frills around my wider areas are not very flattering! Not blocked yet, but you can see the 'flowing lines'
> Colours aren't quite right in the photos..


Love love love the summer top looks great. :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> I would say so, you certainly don't have to look far to fill your days up do you? Goodness, are you sure you don't want a nap? :thumbup:


Naps are awesome and today is the perfect day for one, but I don't think I'll get one!

Zoe, I always thought the first chicken had to hatch from an egg...but of course, I could be wrong!



TNS said:


> Well, here goes with the summer top. I love the pattern and colours but don't think its really for me as frills around my wider areas are not very flattering! Not blocked yet, but you can see the 'flowing lines'
> Colours aren't quite right in the photos..


Love it! Looks fabulous! (I love ruffles.)


----------



## AZ Sticks (Jul 5, 2011)

The day has just flown by - I almost missed it - but Happy Birthday Patches and bless you for keeping such love in your heart despite your loss. I'm sure your son is smiling down on you with pride. Welcome home Caren - great job to the family for a very respectable showing!! Thanks for sharing the reindeer cookies Kathy - a clever idea that NEVER would have come to mind.... I just don't have the slightest bit of imagination. I showed them to Alan and he was so impressed with the idea!!! Still no word from Pontuf & Co. I am going to call again this evening. I ran over to my local grocery store yesterday to pick up a couple of things and managed to get my Shingle's shot. So today I am feeling a little achy and boy do I have a hot red lump on the back of my arm at the injection site. Alan was headed to his GP today for a regular visit and I reminded him about asking her about the flu and shingles shot and he said after seeing my arm he wasn't sure he wanted one!!! We both need them before he starts injections for the UC because it will lower his resistance so much - so I hope he was kidding.... More delay for him - waiting to hear about another TB test. The lab in CA that processed the sample (or tried to) says the sample wasn't taken properly..... so we need to wait until they can get with the local lab and agree on a procedure. I have been diligently pursuing completion of my Blue Angel Shawl... I have made up my mind that it just must get finished. I really want to cast on a little wrap for Charlotte and I may survey the stash and see what I have so that I can start it. That will be a good break in between lace patterns on the BAS. I'm up to about 250 stitches per row and after a few rows my eyes are crossing!!! So many things to comment on and so few brain cells..... but know that you are all in my heart!! ttyl - luv - AZ


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

Patches39 said:


> Made it back  just to share my birthday with you guys,
> It was just the best, I went to the hospital cancer floor and brought cookies and drinks, and it was so nice to be received. They were so happy to share with me, and I meet a young man in his 20's, and he knew that the window was closing for him, and when I shared with him about my son, he said that I had helped him, to believe and understand. He said he wished his Mom was with us to help her understand too. I told him that as long as he is remembered he would never die, because the spirit lives on in the ones who loves him. The memory's that were shared would bring good thoughts and peace, just make sure to tell them everything you feel, so that they can go on.
> WOW!!!! I am so full now, but it was a blessed day, thanks for all the good wishes, and for letting me share my day with you. :-D


Oh Patches you brought tears to my eyes just reading this. What a great boost you must have given that young man and what a shame his Mom was not there to share it. Your dear son would have been so proud of you. I'm so pleased you have had a happy day in honouring his memory in such a lovely way. x


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

jknappva said:


> My hearing has become so bad that it's been a long time since I heard bird-song but I do have an appt. for hearing aids in 2 weeks. My daughter told me the other week that talking to me these days is a real adventure!!! I really got a laugh out of that because a lot of time, I'm guessing at what she said and am usually wrong!! ROFL!!
> JuneK


I understand you completely June. My late MIL who was very deaf used to just nod and smile sweetly when she couldn't hear someone - I find I'm getting just like her! I also find I'm becoming an expert lip reader.


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

gottastch said:


> Just popping in for a quick second...waiting for the snow to start - ish!
> 
> I saw this on Facebook today and it fits right into my "gotta always have a Plan B"...if the gingerbread men don't turn out so well, turn them upside down and make them into reindeer - lol


Brilliant!!


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

TNS said:


> Well, here goes with the summer top. I love the pattern and colours but don't think its really for me as frills around my wider areas are not very flattering! Not blocked yet, but you can see the 'flowing lines'
> Colours aren't quite right in the photos..


What's wrong with that? I think it looks great. It's a lovely pattern and the colours suit you.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Her surgery is Tues., Nov. 12th

Silly me...went to appointment, got there on time but at wrong doctor's office! Made a quick call to doctor I was suppose to see (also general checkup only) and got there only 15 min. late. LOL They really were teasing me about that.



Angora1 said:


> Hi Gwen. What day is Marianne having her surgery done? Want to be sure and send up prayers at the expected time.
> 
> Hope all goes well with your check-up and that you aren't still in pain.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Lovely pictures Kaye but...brrrrrrrrrrrr!


Poledra65 said:


> Good morning from snowy Wyoming. DH's off to Michigan this morning and DS won't be leaving San Antonio until late tonight or very early tomorrow.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Here you go Angora and anyone else who might have missed hearing about this.

*Guidelines for Afghan for KAP 2014*

First let me say what a wonderful idea Shirley and Martina have had about this project. This afghan will be the prize in a drawing that will be held for those attending the the Knit-a-Palooza 2014. Hopefully this will give those unable to attend an opportunity to participate somewhat virtually. *jheiens (Ohio Joy)* will be heading this up. She will keep me in the loop so I know how things are going.

* PLEASE FOLLOW THE GUIDELINES BELOW

1. ANYONE of the KTP may send in a square(s) for the afghan
2. Squares must be 8 inches x 8 inches (20.3 cm x 20.3 cm) . This is a time where SIZE DOES MATTER!!! Please put either a slip stitch edge on the knits and a single crochet on the crocheted squares will work well. If you have any questions about this PM jheiens.
3. Yarn must be acrylic and US worsted weight; UK acceptable weight would be 8-10 ply or aran weight
4. YOU choose the pattern
5. You choose the color(s)
6. Contributors may send in from 1 to no more than 5 squares; DO NOT JOIN THE SQUARES PLEASE
7. knit or crochet
8. Strict DEADLINE... All squares need to be received by jheiens no later than june 1, 2014
9. It is the contributors responsibility to PM jheiens (ohio joy) and obtain her mailing address. No address is to be posted on the website for security/privacy concerns.

Ohio Joy (jheiens) will be assembling the afghan which is a HUGE task and one greatly appreciated.

It is my understanding that some have already given their name to Shirley about sending in a square. She will forward those names to jheines. To make it easier for jheines (Ohio Joy) please don't just post this info on teaparty...PM jheiens your intentions to contribute It will be critical that everyone adhere to the deadline. I can not emphasize this enough please.



Angora1 said:



I can't believe I didn't bookmark the instructions for the KAP afghan square. Have checked my bookmarks and Evernote and don't find them. Does anyone else have them. I'm sure I remember but just want to make sure. I printed it out and can't find it.

Click to expand...

*


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

LOL...well I am getting my strength back but don't think I'm a wonder woman...perhaps a fidgety Fran...LOL Did end up at the wrong doc's office though...LOL appointment was at general physician's for check up I have every 3 months and ended up being a little late...LOL Got a lot of kidding about it since they know I tend to be early rather than late. Did hav a good check up there and don't have to go back for 6 months. (except since I went to wrong doc I ha eaten =breadfast so have to run back there next week at my convenience to hav fasting blood draw done.)



jknappva said:


> Hope the check up goes well. Are you getting your strength back since you're sure you're Wonder Woman!? LOL!
> Hugs,
> junek


----------



## TNS (Nov 27, 2012)

Poledra65 said:


> I like it, it looks lovely, and so do you! :thumbup:


thank you so much


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

so cute!



gottastch said:


> Just popping in for a quick second...waiting for the snow to start - ish!
> 
> I saw this on Facebook today and it fits right into my "gotta always have a Plan B"...if the gingerbread men don't turn out so well, turn them upside down and make them into reindeer - lol


----------



## Bobglory (Jul 30, 2012)

100 pages behind.... Again lol. I actually fell somewhat human today. On the upside I did get two pairs of socks done.

DH had his tooth extracted today. He is doing just fine. I am still trying to recover from Physical Therapy yesterday. I had missed a week when I got sick with that head cold so she went easy on me last Friday. Yesterday, well it wasn't pretty.

My PT had an absolutely brilliant idea for a new exercise. Now, she is sweet, but brilliant is truly a matter of opinion and after yesterday, we are NOT of like minds.

She decided that in order to help with my balance, I should walk sidestepping back and forth across the room four times, kinda like a Chubby Ladies Swan Lake lol. 

As if that wasn't bad enough, she told me that Thursday I will be doing this with a large rubber band contraption around my legs to offer resistance. I told her no rubber band needed.... I would offer plenty of resistance ......

Gigi


----------



## TNS (Nov 27, 2012)

angelam said:


> What's wrong with that? I think it looks great. It's a lovely pattern and the colours suit you.


Thank you everyone for your kind comments (Rookie-retiree, Sorlenna, NanaCaren) You do a girl good!


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

What a beautiful sweater! I think you look lovely in it too. Beautiful colors, pattern, and workmanship.


TNS said:


> Well, here goes with the summer top. I love the pattern and colours but don't think its really for me as frills around my wider areas are not very flattering! Not blocked yet, but you can see the 'flowing lines'
> Colours aren't quite right in the photos..


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)




----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

gottastch said:


> Just popping in for a quick second...waiting for the snow to start - ish!
> 
> I saw this on Facebook today and it fits right into my "gotta always have a Plan B"...if the gingerbread men don't turn out so well, turn them upside down and make them into reindeer - lol


Brilliant!


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

I just saw this in chit chat and thought it might be of interest to all of you who are not Canadians.

*The Official Canadian Temperature Conversion Chart*:

50 Fahrenheit (10 C) 
Californians shiver uncontrollably. 
Canadians plant gardens.

35 Fahrenheit (1.6 C) 
Italian Cars won't start 
Canadians drive with the windows down

32 Fahrenheit (0 C) 
American water freezes 
Canadian water gets thicker.

0 Fahrenheit (-17..9 C) 
New York City landlords finally turn on the heat. 
Canadians have the last cookout of the season.

-60 Fahrenheit (-51 C) 
Santa Claus abandons the North Pole. 
Canadian Girl Guides sell cookies door-to-door.

-109.9 Fahrenheit (-78.5 C) 
Carbon dioxide freezes makes dry ice. 
Canadians pull down their earflaps.

-173 Fahrenheit (-114 C) 
Ethyl alcohol freezes. 
Canadians get frustrated when they can't thaw the keg

-459.67 Fahrenheit (-273.15 C) 
Absolute zero; all atomic motion stops. 
Canadians start saying "cold, eh?"

-500 Fahrenheit (-295 C) 
Hell freezes over. 
The Toronto Maple Leafs win the Stanley Cup.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

TNS said:


> Well, here goes with the summer top. I love the pattern and colours but don't think its really for me as frills around my wider areas are not very flattering! Not blocked yet, but you can see the 'flowing lines'
> Colours aren't quite right in the photos..


I absolutely love that. How can I get that pattern? Ravelry?
Great job knitting and choosing yarn and colors. You look beautiful.


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

Designer1234 said:


> I just saw this in chit chat and thought it might be of interest to all of you who are not Canadians.
> 
> *The Official Canadian Temperature Conversion Chart*:
> 
> ...


 :lol: :lol: :lol: :thumbup:


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Poledra65 said:


> Well, I'm off to head to knit group. See you all in a bit.


Nice pattern and yarn. We have such wonderful knitters on here.

I just hope we were able to help Sam.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Hilarious Shirley! Absolutely had me ROFLMAO!



Designer1234 said:


> I just saw this in chit chat and thought it might be of interest to all of you who are not Canadians.
> 
> *The Official Canadian Temperature Conversion Chart*:
> 
> ...


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

AZ Sticks said:


> The day has just flown by - I almost missed it - but Happy Birthday Patches and bless you for keeping such love in your heart despite your loss. I'm sure your son is smiling down on you with pride. Welcome home Caren - great job to the family for a very respectable showing!! Thanks for sharing the reindeer cookies Kathy - a clever idea that NEVER would have come to mind.... I just don't have the slightest bit of imagination. I showed them to Alan and he was so impressed with the idea!!! Still no word from Pontuf & Co. I am going to call again this evening. I ran over to my local grocery store yesterday to pick up a couple of things and managed to get my Shingle's shot. So today I am feeling a little achy and boy do I have a hot red lump on the back of my arm at the injection site. Alan was headed to his GP today for a regular visit and I reminded him about asking her about the flu and shingles shot and he said after seeing my arm he wasn't sure he wanted one!!! We both need them before he starts injections for the UC because it will lower his resistance so much - so I hope he was kidding.... More delay for him - waiting to hear about another TB test. The lab in CA that processed the sample (or tried to) says the sample wasn't taken properly..... so we need to wait until they can get with the local lab and agree on a procedure. I have been diligently pursuing completion of my Blue Angel Shawl... I have made up my mind that it just must get finished. I really want to cast on a little wrap for Charlotte and I may survey the stash and see what I have so that I can start it. That will be a good break in between lace patterns on the BAS. I'm up to about 250 stitches per row and after a few rows my eyes are crossing!!! So many things to comment on and so few brain cells..... but know that you are all in my heart!! ttyl - luv - AZ


I'm wondering if they have let Rick stay with Charlotte. If not he might be in the nearest hotel to where she is. That would be so wonderfu for Charlotte to have a wrap. I know pwople get quite cold with chemo. I used to heat up the blankets and take them to them along with snacks and fluffing pillows, hot drinks, etc.

Tell DH the red arm is baby games compared to the Shingles. I actually thought I could die it was so bad. I was passing out from the pain and lack of being able to keep anything down. Lasted 2 months. I would get the shot and did about a year ago so I will never get the shingles again. Dr. told me the older you are the harder it is on you and I didn't even think I was old then. About 8 yrs. ago.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Gweniepooh said:


> Her surgery is Tues., Nov. 12th
> 
> Silly me...went to appointment, got there on time but at wrong doctor's office! Made a quick call to doctor I was suppose to see (also general checkup only) and got there only 15 min. late. LOL They really were teasing me about that.


Thanks Gwen!

Oh no, sounds like something I would do. I went through a period where I missed a hair appointment, a knitting jewelry class, and I finally gave up and quit making appointments. Don't know what was wrong with me. At least you made it and only 15 min. late isn't bad. I will confess I really had a time of it this week with the one doctor's office. Couldn't find the GPs in the car. Used the phone and ended up going the wrong way (first time at this office.) Finally got going the right way and found the buildings and went to the wrong building. Back out and found the right building and made it on time. Saw a nurse practicioner and they charged me a full co-pay. I thought if you didn't see a doctor they didn't charge as much????

What did the doctor have to say about how you are doing? Oops! Just read your post with the answer. Too bad it means another trip now.


----------



## admin (Jan 12, 2011)

This is an automated notice.

This topic was split up because it reached high page count.
Please feel free to continue the conversation in the new topic that was automatically created here:

http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-213634-1.html

Sorry for any inconvenience.


----------

